# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > DM Help What's on the Shelf: 1001 Essays, Treatises, and Books on Magic

## Lord Torath

Ever have your PCs vanquish the Evil WizardTM, and then they ask what's in his extensive library?  "Uh, well, there's his spellbook, of course.  I mean spellbooks (he's got several), and, uh, something on Necromancy, probably."  Wouldn't it be great to have a list of books ready to hand?

The titles are listed in the order they appear in this thread.  We now have over 1000 titles of varying levels of seriousness.
*Spoiler: 0001-0100*
Show

0001: The Art of Necromancy  Kezmebal
0002: Kaduls Transmutation  Aman Kadul
0003: Alchemy and Artifacy  Dhoari Sehnisal (translated from Elven by Bartholomew Cubbins)
0004: Raelechan's Treatise of Basic Thaumaturgy - Raelechan Ka'elle, Archmage of Golden City
0005: Ley Lines on the Old Continent - Gorinuza the Explorer
0006: Explanation of Maahali Gestures as Used in Spellcasting - Parinis Woraquan
0007: Kompendijum ov Advansedad Madgikz - Hoffgar the Half-orc
0008: Fighting Pimples With Magic - An Herbalist's Guide to Looking Good and Loving Yourself, By Hamal Sezanni
0009: Mental Power. Why You Don't Need to Be a Psion to Get Things Done - By Rodof Meklituch, Order of the Green Star
0010: Call of the Wight - By Black Abandon
0011: Inferno. What I Saw: Risks and Opportunities, By Aeneas Trojan
0012: Vanitas Viventium: Aut Flavii Coracis De Inutili Humatione
0013: Displacer Stew, or Cooking with Magical Beasts by Correlon Silvanis
0014: Charm Person! 1001 Tips and Tricks to Make Your Sex Life Magical by Magister Velus
0015: A Guide to Hunting Dragons by Velius Greenleaf (Translated from Elven by Bennis Alderman)
0016: Why Elves are Idiots by Vrethinaxilus (Translated from Draconic by Bennis Alderman)
0017: Necromancy and You! by Kladus the Bloody
0018: Sigils of the fifth order, elemental properties, and principals of non-interaction - Percival Boonth, Mage guide registrar of Wildoak
0019: So you want to play with fire: An evoker's primer - Howell Kneknet
0020: Magical threats of the outer planes - Anonymous
0021: Lead into Gold - Meetwak Bolitar
0022: An analysis of the thinning membrane between the prime material and elemental planes in specific localized areas as evidenced through rigorous experimentation and short sojourns through the ethereal plane - Feezle Boddycock, Mage in good standing of the College of Springmill, Eleventh circle, dues paid in full.
0023: Magic in the Ancient World - Fritz Graf
0024: The Occult in Mediaeval Europe - Maxwell-Stuart
0025: Magic in the Middle Ages - Kieckhefer
0026: Magic, Witchcraft and Ghosts - Ogdln
0027: ΘΩΘ Handbook of Alchemy and Thaumaturgy: 93rd Edition - J. Frost, ed.
0028: Almanac of Supernatural Phenomena - A. Quillin
0029: Introduction to Golem Engineering - F. Simon, H. Sharpe
0030: Not Good Enough: My Life as an Intelligent Zombie, by Ron the Zombie and Frost Haklebet
0031: Light and Darkness: An Opposition Reexamined, by Cangrande Visconti
0032: The Cloth of Man: New Procedures in Skin Tissue Preservation and Reuse. Records of the Eight Necromantic Symposium of Mebion, edited by Drum Tibia.
0033: Can We Raise Vegetables? Current Discoveries, by Phrenikos Azobiou.
0034: Eternal Servants: Loss of Self in Intelligent Undead, by Drum Tibia.
0035: The Blood Flower. An Pamphlet Regarding The Caucasus Crocus and Prometheus' Torment as Described in Lucan's Pharsalia, by Maul of the Forge.
0036: Their Pain, Your Gain: Sufferance Harvesting and Optimization of Torture, by Semele Hacker.
0037: A Few Recent Discoveries Concerning Flying Undead, by Blodwyn Infaneg.
0038: Undead and the Sun, by Fulk Fitzhook.
0039: How I Killed Your Servants: Adalgise Marhon's Memoires from the first Wantenian Crusade. By Adalgise Marhon and Sept Belief.
0040: The Honourbound Weakness. Why Honour Needs to Be Substituted By Greed. By Frost Haklebeth
0041: Theories on the Cause of Genius Loci - Tene Handlen.
0042: Implications of Subatomic Physics on the Process of Transmutation - Nicolette Gensly.
0043: Living Cities: a Failed Hypothesis or Merely Against the Biases of the Visual Counsel? - Andrew Kral.
0044: The Importance of the Eye in Spellcasting: a Review of the Differences between Seeing and Blind Mages - Ignatius Belslem
0045: Empty Matter and Probability Travel - Chloe Zell
0046: The Pelor Delusion - J. Nalth
0047: Guild Mages Hate Her! This Mage Halved the Time of a Mass Teleportation and You'll Never Guess How! - Sanford Biriliu.
0048: Using Magic for Fun and Profit by C. L. Kelus
0049: Understanding the Outer Planes by Tan Ari
0050: Why Evocation Isn't Useless by Mal Main
0051: 'Abusing the power of Charm Person.' By Hair Asment
0052: 'Dead? Not anymore!' By G.P. Gravemonger
0053: 'Illusions 101. No more reality!.' By F.P.F.S.D.A.Q.C. Draflacondit, gnomish professor.
0054: 'Classification and Uses of the Magical Beasts of the Material Plane' by Kazin Olsten
0055: 'Alternate Roads to Immortality: Vestigial Existance, Transmutation, and Psionic Sandwiches', a series of essays by members of the Emerald Eye
0056: 'Moral Considerations in the Use of Ninth Circle Spells' by Lyra Tanglefoot, First Maegister of the Purple Tower
0057: 'Fun with Fundamentals: a Primer on Prestidigitation' by Professor Patrick Paarman
0058: 'Dewey Decimal System vs. Bugsby's Retrieving Hand: A Taxonomy Of Cataloging Techniques For The Studied Spellcaster' by Millicent Anriganta
0059: 'First Things First: an extensive checklist for making checklists and ordering your life' by Prof. Scintilla
0060: 'Reducing nullification of orthothaumaturgic effects in Karano-Semanski fields' by Dr. Kilindash
0061: 'The flesh-eating creatures of the Katalo Valley and how to avoid them' by Captain Shiro
0062: '12 uses of dragon blood (free lemon drop included)' by Prof. [unreadable]
0063: 'The Glorious Life and More Glorious Undeath of Kazabo the Great (part 1, featuring the first century)' by Kazabo the Great
0064: My Father, the Devil. An Interview to Ezzellino da Romano, by Sordello da Goito
0065: The Man Who Stole My Sister. How Unlawful Journalism Caused the Decadence of Court Troubadorship, by Ezzellino da Romano
0066: Deeper! A Book About Dwarven Greed, by Sirolonwe Mancalmo
0067: Ramas vs Kai: Two Translations Compared, by Johnet Devil
0068: Occupy Lair! How to Avoid Henchmen Uprising, by Pharangus Photius
0069: A Pamphlet Concerning the Status of Things in Undead Management, by Anonymous
0070: Will the Chicken Denounce me? New Insights into Intelligent Animal Induced Paranoia. By Chipper Boster
0071: The Wars I Fought, The Mistakes You Made: Gen. Fallacy's Memoires, Part 1, by Gen. Strawman Fallacy, edited by Robert Growth
0072: One Pill To Rule Them All: How Xanathax Changed Our Lives, by Longshot Wilson
0073: Cutting Edges. Why a Dagger is Better than a Club, by Lothar Marmalof
0074: Depression and Compression: Phisical-trauma-induced Psychiatric Diseases, by Pharang Photius
0075: Gallows Are Fun! An Introduction to a Legalized Mainframe to Public Execution for your Lair, by Asebio Portenti
0076: Psychology of the Undead - Morticia Fiore
0077: Stop Breathing and Embrace Undeath! vol. LXVIII - set of scrolls published yearly by ancient lich Raxaradan
0078: Raising Skeletons for Beginners - author unknown
0079: Put it down! (An Apprentice's Guide to Artifacts) - Omar Shaleb Bahmaat, archmage of Riandor
0080: To Master the Art of Embalming - practical guide consisting of 17 scrolls by unknown southern mage
0081: Draaxi Collection - leatherbound collection of scrolls dictated by ancient dracolich to unknown (and soon devoured) author
0082: Blood and Flesh - a record of discussion between vampire and sentient ghoul
0083: Myths and Superstitions Among Dragons - Nur Bethoryn
0084: The Autotheogenic Heresy: An Epistemology of Ascension Methodologies - Clavis Neve
0085: Reject Reality and Replace It With Your Own: Studies in Shadow Illusions - Neera Musicbag
0086: A Handbook of the Planes - Magnus Rota
0087: The Paradox of the Tusked Baby - Rev. Sir Daman Valiant D.D. O.o.H. S.o.F
0088: A Book on Spirits - The Apostate
0089: River Gods and Tree Spirits - Ellion H. Naveran
0090: The Tooth, The Seal, The Void: Dalver Nar
0091: Journal of <too damaged to read>
0092: The Speculations - Snotial U. Cepseht
0093: The Scrolls of Uncertain Provenance: Sources and Anotations - The Church of the Jazidim
0094: The Tenebrous Paradox: The So-Called Loremaster of Moil
0095: The Severe Secret - Anonymous
0096: New Methods for Modeling Interactions Between Astral and Ethereal Extradimensional Spaces - Portable Baggen and Hoal Holden
0097: Time is Power: A Chronometric and Statistical Approach to Intensity, Effectiveness, and Duration of Spells - Geldin the Mauve
0098: The Dungeonmaster's Guide - Core Handbook
0099: Crucimigration for Dummies: A Do It Yourself Guide - Tenobrius the Lichloved
0100: 10 Centuries Against the Undying: A Memoir - Fluffy the Marut
*Spoiler: 0101-0200*
Show

0101: Lay and Lie: Is He Really Dead, Or Is He Leaving You?, by Ursula Aphasia
0102: The Twilight Bone. Some Skeletons Are Best Left In Peace!, by Jack Elantine
0103: Iskanderun and His Blast: Story and Inception, by Ozocubus
0104: Know When To Run. How to Live To Fight Another Day, by Wise Bob
0105: Keep Your Ground! A Dwarven Paladin's Guide To Not Giving An Inch and Staying Alive Through Honourable Means, by Thomfur Boldstar
0106: A Dictionary to Mushroom-Speak, Compiled by Lelas Mongrel
0107: The Outsider Bon Vivant: Of Wine and Sylphs, by Trubius Farm
0108: 1000 Items that Changed Necromancy as We Know It, Explained by Drum Tibia
0109: Music of Death: Why Do Swans Sing?, by Tobi McRooster
0110: Under the Northern Star Lies Tuomela, by Ekki Illapanni
0111: The Destiny of Kobolds - P.P.
0112: Metamagical Principles - Quertus
0113: Q&A's Guide to Spells: Basic Spells
0114: Q&A's Guide to Spells: Intermediate Spells
0115: Q&A's Guide to Spells: Advanced Spells
0116: Q&A's Guide to Spells: Spells on the Planes {describes planar effects on spells, spell keys}
0117: Q&A's Guide to Monsters: Tips for Identifying, Fighting, Placating, and Running Away From Common Monsters
0118: Q&A's Guide to Monsters: Harvesting and Transporting Valuable Organs
0119: Q&A's Guide to Writing Your Will
0120: A World ruled by Dragons, and how I turned them all into Fluffy Bunnies - WSD, DoW.
0121: A World ruled by Vampires, and how I turned them all into Lawn Gnomes - WSD, DoW.
0122: The Bwanthar {this "leather"-bound tome details the history of its immortal author's demonic torture of all things mortal}
0123: Archery and You - How to be a Coward Without Wearing a Pointy Hat.
0124: The Herd and You - A Guide to Feeding Your Community {by Squinnamort, Illithid Savant / Thrall Herd}
0125: A Feast of Knowledge {a "scratch and lick" book by Squinnamort, Illithid Savant / Thrall Herd}
0126: Guide to the undead slave trade, by Khan Ravensblood.
0127: Books Unwritten: A Guide to the Dream King's Library.
0128: Retire to Ravenloft {a pamphlet explaining how they have entire forests of trees and abundant water, and it's such a wonderful place}
0129: - The Grey Wizard's Pipeweed Companion - G. Stormcrow
0130: - The Codex Codex, A Listing of Tomes Rare and Arcane, & Their Purported Contents and Propertys
0131: - Why Kenders are a Menace to Society, and How to Get Rid of Them
0132: The poisonous book of poisons - Belle Ad'nna
0133: Fae-Watching: a guide - Mender Cello
0134: Fear the Horde! (Or Not): A Discussion on the Pros and Cons of Using Mindless Undead
0135: The Kvathork Principle: A Treatise on Awakenings
0136: 'Between You And Me: A Treatise on Magical Barriers And Destruction Thereof' by Cellendra Millitosa
0137: 'The Love Of Your Life: Contigency Spells For Adverse Circumstances' by Shira Kalonis
0138: 'Line Of Succession: Common Schemes Students Employ Against Their Masters' by Kona Averis
0139: 'Paradoxical Geometry through the Ages' by Costa Shintanta
0140: 'On the advantages of Ice Spells' by Daromed the Glacier
0141: 'Poor Unfortunate Souls: Where To Harvest Your Life Energy' by Ursula Octones
0142: 'The Beginner's Handbook on Common Pitfalls in Demonic Contracts' by Karanata Livandosz
0143: 'The Advanced Handbook On Obscure Pitfalls in Demonic Contracts' by Karanata Livandosz, finished after her death by her pupil and successor Kona Averis
0144: Hopefully It's Dead: And Other Vain Hopes, by Surdid Morlak
0145: Of Life, Death And Cymbals. What We Need And What We Want, by Eleutheros Malikiou
0146: A Comparative Study Of Wishing Wells. Are They Replicable?, by Otto Seren
0147: Clavis Alchimiae (Clavis Alchemical)
0148: Introduction to the Arcane
0149: Bestiary of [Region]
0150: Histories of [Region]
0151: On History
0152: On Religion
0153: Liber Ivonis
0154: Liber Mortis
0155: Book of Eibon
0156: Book of Lod
0157: Cthäat Aquadingen (things of the water), author unknown
0158: De Vermis Mysteriis
0159: On the Sending Out of the Soul
0160: Pnakotic Manuscripts
0161: Revelations of Glaaki
0162: Tarsioid Psalms
0163: Azathoth and Other Horrors
0164: Commentaries on Witchcraft (Robert Fludd)
0165: The Daemonolorum
0166: Of Evill Sorceries done in [Region] of Daemons in no Humane Shape
0167: Occultus (Heiriarchus)
0168: The Soul of Chaos (Hengist Gordon)
0169: Thaumaturgicall Prodigies
0170: The Witch-Cult in [Region] (Dr. Margaret Alice Murray)
0171: Astronomiae instauratae mechanica
0172: Astronomiae instauratae progymnasmata
0173: The Grimoire Compendium: A list of magical texts - Various Authors
0174: Tomos Botanicus: The Herbolary of Magic - Archmage Teronius and Grand Druid Aardvarius
0175: Spirits and their quirks; a guide to being at one with the cosmos - an anonymous monk
0176: Archmage to Wu-jen; a comprehensive guide to spellcasting traditions - Frank, Archivist of Boccob
0177: Speaking with Illithids (Book 1 of the Underdark Trilogy) - Gasiad Highbranch
0178: A Myconid at Midnight (Book 2 of the Underdark Trilogy) - Gasiad Highbranch
0179: The Eye of the Beholder (Book 3 of the Underdark Trilogy) - Gasiad Highbranch
0180: Adventures on the Shining Sea - Verra Bronzeshield
0181: Common Oozes and How to Eradicate Them - Annen Wribrook
0182: Draconic-Infernal Dictionary
0183: Guide to the Inns and Taverns of Sigil - Markus the Unspeakable
0184: Great Wheel, Great Tree: Cosmology in the Fifteenth Century - Bori Gunulbar
0185: The History of the Dead Three, and Other Tales - compiled by Ulil Moruro
0186: The History of Tymora and Beshaba - Iriel Harlonde
0187: treatise on traps v1 by ralkin brachyr
0188: treatise on traps v2, field combat by ralkin brachyr
0189: treatise on traps v3, magical traps by ralkin brachyr
0190: begginer merger on lei and mechanical engineering by ralkin brachyr
0191: advanced merger on lei and mechanical engineering by ralkin brachyr
0192: self constructing robotics by ralkin brachyr
0193: a whispered suggestion; oliver cormorant
0194: racial anatomics and arcane evolution by barricha longleaf
0195: Symboldex by huuran althola
0196: scrying for beginners by huuran althola
0197: on good necromancy; a study by huuran althola
0198: will and the inevitable; oliver cormorant
0199: - Sepulchral Musings, by Vermias Laravan (a bold defense of why Necromancy is theologically acceptable)
0200: - Soul-induced magicks and residual magicks, an Introduction, a collaboration between the Wizarding Academy of Ardin and the Church of Boccob.
*Spoiler: 0201-0300*
Show

0201: - First-order magicks and second-order magicks, an advanced Guide, by the Church of Boccob.
0202: - The strain of magic on our minds and how to handle it, by Drogyn Lerson.
0203: - The current state of research on Transmutation, by Honorary Archwizard Eleanor Kain.
0204: - Baleful Polymorph : an Arcane Thesis, by Honorary Archwizard Eleanor Kain.
0205: - The reversibility of Transmutation's undulatory trace, or my challenge to the Elven school of thought, by Honorary Archwizard Eleanor Kain.
0206: - Is Eleanor Kain a Fraud?, by Master Wizard Andiniel Falnëor.
0207: - An account of the Transmutation Controversy, and how Master Falnëor spent one year trapped inside a bottle, by Zell Taran.
0208: A detailed biography of Swordsmaster Alonna de Valpierre, by Zell Taran.
0209: Tales and Poems of Balgan, by Zell Taran
0210: Soul Density: Find the Right Gem for Your Target, by Zeman Fondly
0211: On the Ethics of Pixie Dust as a Spell Component - Astra Glitterwing (translated from Sylvan by Raielan Sy'Ar)
0212: I Spied for the Faerie Queens: Branwen Kitsune TELLS ALL! - Branwen Kitsune
0213: To Capture a Swamp-Nymph - Alcazar Blackvale
0214: The Masks we Wear - Jacquen H'ghar
0215: The Power of Symbols - author unknown
0216: Advanced Needlework: Stitches that Hold - Riven Skarrgrim
0217: Mummification for Advanced Studies - Hetsut Ahnemtophet et al.
0218: Liver, Bladder and Other Squishy Bits - Irvan Wquerish
0219: Experimental Alchemy for Magical Practitioners - Osmahax the Unclean
0220: Blasphemous Rituals Volume XIII - Durok the Weaver of Shadows
0221: Lost in Translation: Why Isn't Your Spell Working?, by Augustus Sequentis
0222: Alternate Endings. A Compendium of Cases in Which the Knight Didn't Save the Damsel, by Ulrike Vonvongard
0223: How To Survive a Night with An Undead, by Erwig the Tomb-Tainted
0224: Shrinking: What's the Limit?, by Bob the Bomber
0225: Magickaholic: Who Needs Sunshine?, by Haribert Funklauncher
0226: War and Pieces. My Battlefield Collection, by Vendor the Grafter
0227: The Eldritch Theurge as Alternative to a Gunship. Practical Considerations, by Gen. Danton Kradus
0228: Is Eating while Casting Unhealthy?, by Bobocop Copperman
0229: Magickea, Current Era Catalogue.
0230: The Lost Heap, or, Why the Best Die First (and How to Profit from It), by Bacchanus Metalli
0231: Life, Death and Undeath of Xzp'arsxzy'r'ltis the Lich - Xzp'arsxzy'r'ltis the Lich (autobiography)
0232: Magic in Blood - Autopsy of Elf - Ismaraz the Devourer
0233: Magic and Blood - Practical Guide to Sorcerors - Malakarai the Red
0234: Blood Magic - Practical Guide - Ahemar Qaradis
0235: Dark Arts: Artisan's Guide to Black and Gray - Mrazand Mazaridin
0236: Necromantic Circles and Their Various Effects on Summoning, Binding and Banishing - Caspar Viridinis
0237: Stone Circles of [insert world] - Uraz Graabraz
0238: Astronomical Phenomena of [insert world] and Their Various Effects on Summoning, Binding and Banishing - Caspar Viridinis
0239: To Acquire Mastery of Ray Spells - Nirsind I'alvaar
0240: Demonical Effigies of [insert country] - Raisin Marjorie
0241: Combat Trigonometry, or: How To Not Incinerate Your Allies - Renault 'Red' Blaine, Evoker Extraordinaire.
0242: Thoughts on the Conquest of Encier - Laszlo Strasser, Suel Archanamach
0243: A True History of the Suelese Conquest - Tarquel V, Last Queen-Bishop of Encier.
0244: How Bad Could It Be? Vol. I: Why Friends Don't Let Friends Near the Deck of Many Things - Mercer, Elven Rogue.
0245: How Bad Could It Be? Vol. II: Why One Should Not Question A Beholder's Life Choices - Mercer, Elven Rogue and onetime Statue.
0246: How Bad Could It Be? Vol, III: Why Friends Don't Let Familiars Near the Deck of Many Things Either - Mercer, Silver Wyrm, onetime Statue and erstwhile Elven Rogue.
0247: The Fourth Voyage Across the Sea - Lord Salvadore Perissus
0248: Threats Transcending Borders, a Treatise Written For All Kingdoms - Wesley Garrosh
0249: Wesley Garrosh is a Damned Liar - Riker Garrosh
0250: Lighting A Flame In The Phlogiston, and Other Errors: A Critique of Fleet Strategy in the Second Unhuman War - Captain-Commodore Icarus Moonshadow, Elven Imperial Navy (discharged)
0251: Five Proposals for the Improvement of Crop Yields by Means Arcane and Divine - Stanson Wilders
0252: Transmundane Agriculture is a Threat to the Common Man - Korali Amberspark, Court Mage to Mayor Openhand
0253: Deregulate Agricultural Magic Now! - Lady Ellacia Derezan, Baron Kyndale
0254: The Economic Miracle of Kyndale - Sun Liling
0255: A Study of the Environmental Hazards Associated with Uncontrolled Sorcery - Korali Amberspark, Court Mage to Mayor Openhand
0256: Transmundane Agriculture: The Future Starts Today! - Stanson Wilders
0257: A Legal Framework for the Outlawing of Magically-Enhanced Farming - Korali Amberspark, Court Mage to Mayor Openhand
0258: Open Letter to Miss. Amberspark, 23rd Myrtul 1492 - Stanson Wilders
0259: Proceedings of 2nd Kythorn 1492: The Trial of Mr. Stanson Wilders for the Crime of Seditious Libel - Arravash Magistrate's Court
0260: Ethics of Transformation Magic on Nonhumans- Koljor Ardelat
0261: An Exploration in the Magic of Fallen Civilizations- Dhara Nolher
0262: Musings on the Consumption of Thoughts - K'llthol Nikqarhll - translated from the initial illithid by Gharen "The Mad"
0263: Natural Heirarchies of All Beings, Mortal and Immortal - Gharen "The Mad"
0264: Notes on Various Effects of Wild Magic on Gnollish Physiology - Gadren Thusorn
0265: An Introduction to Goblinoid Courting - Druv Volgu
0266: Rust Monsters: Housing and Care - Alden Winstanley
0267: The Many Uses of an Unseen Servant - Julius Omond
0268: A Comparison of Longbows and Shortbows
0269: A Criticism of the Cultural Leaders of the City
0270: A Discussion of the Maintenance of the Crossbow-pistol and Sword
0271: A Tutorial of Ancient Sorceries
0272: An Abridged Peacetime Comparison of Tridents and Darts
0273: An Overview of The Courtship Rituals of The Cyclops
0274: Ancient Theurgy
0275: Classic Evocations for Enchanters
0276: Current Studies of The Respiratory System of Trolls
0277: Falsehoods Concerning the Legendary Clerics of the Territories
0278: Goblins' Mating Habits
0279: Minions Serving the Vengeance Gods
0280: Sayings of the Great Birth Goddess
0281: Summoning for the Wizard
0282: The Barony's Ideological Crimes
0283: The Codex of Enchantment
0284: The Legendary Blasphemers of the Plant God
0285: The Peacetime Use of Remedial Evocations
0286: The Rituals of the Forge Goddess
0287: The Skeletal System of Harpies
0288: The Early Chronicle of the Territories
0289: The Social Heirarchies of Minotaurs: Common Superstitions
0290: The Courage God's Sanctuaries
0291: The All-Seeing Plant Gods' Rituals
0292: The Luck Goddesses' Nonbelievers
0293: The Respiratory System of Unicorns
0294: Transfigurations for the Illusionist
0295: The States' Annals
0296: The Priesthood of the All-Wise Animal Gods
0297: Glandular System of the Bugbear and the Hippogriff: Differences
0298: The Shiv and Spear: Manufacture
0299: The Mysterious Temples Built for the All-Seeing Healing God
0300: Abjuration for Magi
*Spoiler: 0301-0400*
Show

0301: The Glaive: Covert Use
0302: Hydras' Excretory System
0303: The Guide for Practice Charms
0304: The City's Forgotten Murderers
0305: The Muscular System of Ettins: New Speculations
0306: Maintenance of the Shiv and Stiletto
0307: The Capitol's Infamous Thinkers
0308: Practical Alchemy
0309: Alchemy Vitae
0310: Alchemy Avitae
0311: Alchemy: The Central Magic
0312: Introductory Herbalism
0313: Mystical Herbs
0314: Material and Magical Balances in Alchemical Engineering
0315: Principles of Enchantment
0316: Humanoid Enchantment
0317: Thermoalchemy
0318: Purification of wolfbane extract in owlbear fat solvents.
0319: Longevity effects on enchantment resistance among elven priests
0320: Sobriety as charm vulnerability in adult dwarves - Uther Stonewarden, 1214
0321: Sobriety as charm resistance in adult dwarves - Mordak Gemweaver, 1215
0322: Sobriety has no effect on charm efficacy among adult dwarves - Uther Stonewarden, 1216
0323: The effects of alcohol on dwarven charm resistance evaluated on a per alcohol basis - Mordak Gemweaver, 1215
0324: Sobriety still has no effect on charm efficacy among adult dwarves - Uther Stonewarden, 1217
0325: Alchemical analysis of blood alchohol concentration in dwarves - Abernath The Great, 1219
0326: Charm susceptability as an effect of blood alcohol level in adult dwarven populations - Uther Stonewarden and Mordak Gemweaver, 1220
0327: Maximizing generational size changes in mammal-amphibian crossbreeding
0328: Possible applications for subterranean mushroom spores in production of potion precursors
0329: Fluffy Bunnies vol. I
0330: Fluffy Bunnies vol. II - Too Fluffy
0331: Fluffy Bunnies vol. III - Soooo Fluffy
0332: This Old Dungeon (by Bob Villain)
0333: Proceedings of the 1043rd International Conference on Calling, Summoning, and Teleportation
0334: Don't Do What Donny Don't Does: First Principles of Safe Spellcasting
0335: I Know You're Reading This Title, [Player Character's name]
0336: Break Those Chains That Bind You
0337: Observation of Einstein-Podolsky-Rosen Entanglement on Supraquantum Structures by Induction Through Nonlinear Transuranic Crystal of Extremely Long Wavelength (ELW) Pulse from Mode-Locked Source Array
0338: Flammable Objects: A Comprehensive List
0339: 666 Things to Do In The Lower Planes
0340: Making Friends: My Life As A Golem Crafter
0341: Potions I Have Known And Loved
0342: Military Applications of the Alchemic Transmutation of Essence of Pitchblende
0343: The Shrieking Wind: An Interview With the Abyssal Prince Miska the Wolf-Spider During His Exile In Pandemonium
0344: The Biblionomicon
0345: Asses and Gasses: A Study Of Equines of the Elemental Plane of Air
0346: The Book Of Vexingly Insufficient Light
0347: Lose Weight The Antigravity Way
0348: On the Existence and Measurement of the Six Fundamentals of Individuals.- St. Deco Inwich
0349: How to Cast 'Friends' and Influence People: A Guide to Effective Charms- by Dill Carnough
0350: No More Guano: Basic Magic Foci Construction- by Eve Oaker.
0351: The Infiltration of Incompetent's Isthmus: A Primer on Martial Application of Magic- by Major General Sir Shaka deHannibal.
0352: Combat Abjuration, or: How To Not Get Incinerated - Renault 'Red' Blaine, Evoker Extraordinaire.
0353: Living On A Prayer: Memoirs of a Sacred Exorcist - Maurice Helgred, Sword of St. Cuthbert
0354: The Burning Hate, Being A Revelation Of The Dark Secrets Of The So-Called Shining One - Unknown
0355: The Vital Pact - Argyll Te'Shea
0356: Malconvokation and Malfeasance: On Certain Heresies Against The Sun Father - Archbishop Jozan, Church Inquisitor to the Peloran Faithful
0357: Of Mice and Men: Transmutation, Sapience and the Soul
0358: Of Mice and Men: Using Divination to Prevent Disaster
0359: Of Mice and Men: On My Experience As An Urban Druid
0360: Of Mice and Men: A Treatise on Company (from cohorts to familiars)
0361: Theoretical Concepts Behind Constructing a Philosopher's Stone- by N. Flameel (with intro by Harold Ceramicist)
0362: 5th Dimensional Constructs and their Applications- by Pauli Hidron
0363: The Searing Catalog: Mail Order Items From The Elemental Plane of Fire
0364: A Treatise on Prayer: Spells and Communication across Planar Boundaries
0365: Bynding vnd Svmmoning IV Neophytes
0366: Elemental Psychology Association Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mana Disorders Volume Five
0367: Ardent to Wilder, Being a Complete Treatise on the Psionic Arts, etc. - Lord Saeomon, Cerebremancer.
0368: Suel Expeditionary Field Guide: Underdark - Laszlo Strasser, Suel Arcanamach.
0369: Fearful Symmetry: An Account of the Last Rakshasa War - Sky Marshal Yvonne 'Catslayer' Ugarte, 4th Human Interstellar.
0370: Denying the Urge to Theurge, A Case against the Combination of Arcane and Divine - Caphodel Berrendar, Master Specialist..
0371: Simply Fascinating! Memoirs of a Magus, vol. II - Kalind Leschay, Ultimate Magus.
0372: The 'Mage Armour' Myth: A Rebuttal - Caspian LaMont, Abjurant Champion.
0373: Criminal Dossier #628: Leruun Anstrun, 'Eldritch Disciple' (Heresy, Treason, Vandalism) - Kory Stargazer, Commonwealth Star Chamber.
0374: Criminal Dossier #793: Oslavan Kaligos, 'Eldritch Theurge' (Proscribed Arcana, Murder, Theft of Commonwealth Property) - Kory Stargazer, Commonwealth Star Chamber.
0375: People Change: A Biography of Torgar Coalhair, the Enlightened Spirit - Arilus Gendor, former Innkeeper.
0376: The Holy Scourge: Confessor Ruprecht Varsuun, and His Part in My Downfall - Count Lucius Darvold, Vampire Lord, twice deceased.
0377: Music is Life, Music is Death - Lalage Amatifa, Lyric Thaumaturge
0378: Criminal Dossier #912: Lukaas Duskwhisper 'Nightmare Spinner' (Proscribed Arcana, Espionage, Mass Murder) - Kory Stargazer, Commonwealth Star Chamber.
0379: Nothing to Understand: On the Futility of Comprehending the Wild Soul - Archdruid Vadania, speech given to the Green Conclave prior to its schism.
0380: So You Want to be a Lich - Five Easy Steps to a More Skeletal You by Archmage Morthog the Destroyer
0381: Web of Lies - A Despot's Guide to Power by King William the Terrible
0382: Tides of War - Memoirs of an Old Orc By Grognar Maneater
0383: Bits and Pieces - Making the Most of Your Spare Parts by Rev. Thomas the Fallen
0384: The Meditations of Our Hearts - The Writings of the Lost Men of Dagon by Lord Tiberius II
0385: The Problem with Pixies by Ellandria Stone
0386: How I Got Back Alive - An Apocryphist's Guide to The Elemental Plane of Evil by Erdur Mellanger
0387: An Idiot's Guide to Summoning Circles by Alesheva Moore
0388: Those Wretched Halls - Maps and Records from the Halls of Eternal Torment by Michael Chandler
0389: I Can't Believe It's Not the Human
0390: Can Idle Speculation Save The World?
0391: Understanding Confusion
0392: To Arrogance and Glory
0393: Could It Be Uncertainty?
0394: And She Sang Bawdy Tavern Songs
0395: Captivated by Worried Doom
0396: True Rythm
0397: Victory By The Path of the Moon
0398: The World Without the Center
0399: A Humble Offering To The Gutter
0400: A Meditation On Eclipses
*Spoiler: 0401-0500*
Show

0401: A World of Predator and Prey
0402: Anguish and the Trampled Fury
0403: Animal Diseases: Problems and Solutions
0404: Animal Courtship: My Only Mistake
0405: The Book of Knowledge
0406: Book of the Moving World
0407: Can the Sun and Moon Save the World?
0408: Commentary on Trade Maps
0409: Civilization Might Help
0410: Concerning Predator and Prey
0411: Discourse on Perception
0412: Dissection: Problems and Solutions
0413: Do We Understand the Path of the Moon
0414: Elements of the Quadratic Equation
0415: Errors in Anatomy
0416: Explorations of the MountainHome
0417: Exploring Animal Embryos
0418: Factual Humans: A New Approach
0419: For The Love of Making Maps
0420: The Great Stationary Sun
0421: Ignorance in the Modern Era
0422: In Pursuit of the Moon's Path
0423: Inquiries on Trade
0424: Inquiries on the Food Chain
0425: Journey to Knowledge
0426: Journey to the Moon
0427: Joy Explained
0428: Life With Humans
0429: Lonesome Freedom
0430: Master of the Stars
0431: Meditations on Social Animals
0432: Memories and Nothing More
0433: Misconceptions about the Sun and Moon
0434: Mysteries of Civilization
0435: Observation For Students
0436: Ores in the Age of Myths
0437: Principles of Rainfall
0438: Rainfall and Rivers, My Life
0439: Records of Lunar Phases
0440: Reflections on the Body
0441: Secret Observation
0442: Secret Surgery
0443: Social Animals: A Brief Introduction
0444: Strange Animal Diets
0445: Strange Stars
0446: The Facts: My Only Mistake
0447: Equations: The Definitive Guide
0448: The Future of the Stars
0449: Goblins in the Age of Myth
0450: The Human: A Brief Introduction
0451: Secrets of the Economy
0452: The Soul: Fact or Fiction?
0453: The Study of Trees
0454: The Wizard's Guide to Adhesives
0455: The Wizard's Guide to Anatomy
0456: The World of the Warrior
0457: Thoughts On The Poor
0458: Traditional Metals
0459: Treatise on Dwarves
0460: The Dank Hemp Sutra, by Olidammara (attributed)
0461: Uncanny Wind Patterns
0462: Victory By Dissection
0463: Keraunomancy for Beginners, by Shesasalk Garr
0464: And yet it Moves - Advanced Telekinesis, Author Unknown
0465: YS ATUN VRAMA PRESH - Seven Syllables of Royalty
0466: Codex of Supernatural Planar Diseases by Findelwald Tungsten
0467: Deliberations on the Blood Queen of Minauros by Viscount Mammon
0468: Fundamentals of Magic, by Armory 99
0469: The Planetouched: from Fiend to Fomor, by Lexicat Kull
0470: Magical Essences: from Amber to Zirconium, by
0471: Stay 5 Miles Upwind, a Beginner's Guide to Phlogiston, by Ragnar Sunnafried
0472: A Lexicon of Infernal Truenames from A...[Rest ist is burned]
0473: The Stars Behind the Stars , by Kreesam Rahandra
0474: Nigredo - Destruction and the Magnum Opus, by N. Flamel
0475: Why not use Fire? - Creative Problemsolving, by Ashakaraxelehsvanatorus, the Crimson Claw
0476: Behind and Between - the Astral Plane, by Liram Laxat
0477: Magical Creatures and How to Eat them, by Xanxost
0478: I knew you would find this, [Player Character] - A very specific Guide to Divination
0479: The Alchemical Soup - An Augur's Guide to Alchemical Abiogenesis by Dark Lord Therin Stonehammer
0480: Messianic Prophecies of the Great Ocean: Xozs En'wan
0481: The Iron Rose: Lady Melissa Heartwright and the Unseelie Wars
0482: Field Guide to Common Mortal Bipeds
0483: Bettor's Guide to The Blood War
0484: Hot Bodies - A character examining this book will find it to be filled with detailed woodcuts of people burning to death
0485: Guide to the Blood War
0486: What Color is a White Horse - An Illusionist's Guide to Optics by Perrin Fritzcannon
0487: The Coloring Book Out Of Space
0488: The Omnomnomicon: 666 Evil Recipes
0489: Your Stupid Minds: A Guide to Manipulation
0490: 101 Bawdy Hymns
0491: With a Thousand Lies and a Good Disguise: the Bard's Handbook, Vol. 1
0492: The Joker and the Thief: the Bard's Handbook, Vol. 2
0493: Sound the Horn and Call the Cry: the Bard's Handbook, Vol. 3
0494: Mystical Venereal Diseases - a medical journal on diseases one might catch whilst courting the more "exotic" members from beyond the material plane. I can provide some examples of anyone is curious.
0495: How I Did It (a treatise on the reanimation of dead tissue)
0496: The Theory and Theology of the Evil Undead
0497: Classification of Spirits (regarding ghosts and outsiders)
0498: Classification of Spirits (regarding liquor)
0499: Play Being, Entertainment for Sapients, with every monthly issue for the past 500 years
0500: History of Notable Cursed Gems and Jewelry
*Spoiler: 0501-0600*
Show

0501: Index of Band Books by the cult of Heward
0502: Construction of Urban Housing Using Non-Standard Building Materials by Zagyg Yragerne
0503: Paranormal Urban Development by Zagyg Yragerne
0504: Stone etched copy of epic spell Zagyg's Towering Inferno
0505: Z'zagats Guide to The Planes
0506: Myghellin's Divinatory Almanac
0507: Interpretation of Dreams
0508: Magic Runes Made E Z
0509: A Brief History of the Fourth Wizard War - vol 1-20. (Abridged)
0510: Madhouse Powerhouse: Harnessing the Power of the Outer Planes Through Delusion
0511: Final Words (a collection of copies of the last pages of journals written by adventurers who died while on quests)
0512: Serpent Sorting (a book on various kinds of snakes. Protected by sepia's snake sigil and contains both that spell and summon monster VII with an emphasis on how to use it to call snakes)
0513: The End Was The Beginning: The Retrocausal Descent of Illithids From Githyanki Stock
0514: Journal of High Energy Metaphysics
0515: The Onyx Tablet of Boccob
0516: The Starving Peasant Diet
0517: Capriciously Callous Cantrips
0518: Effaciously Effervescent Evocations
0519: Divinely Deterrent Divinations
0520: On The Summoning And Binding of the Demon Abcdefghijklmnopqurstuvwxys.
0521: Migmar's Micronomicon: A guide to appropriately sized spells for the Tiny (Contains 40 spells for faeries and other very small spellcasters who will rarely ever need to set something on fire that's 20 feet in diameter)
0522: The Shadow War: Eladrin, Succubi, Rakshasa and Others, by Zerpeflex Krin (On the impact of powerful shapeshifters with political agendas on mortal civilizations. Draws the surprising conclusion that a lot of their impact was actually positive)
0523: Over Half-way There: A Guide to Intermediate Teleportation
0524: Treatises on Time Travel Volume 3: By Vardus the Mad, published 1235 DR
0525: Treatises on Time Travel Volume 2: By Vardus the Mad, published 1242 DR
0526: Treatises on Time Travel Volume 1: By Vardus the Mad, published 1247 DR
0527: Multiversal Principles
0528: The Divine Docudrama
0529: Liberation Through Swearing During the Intermediate State
0530: The Book of Coming Forth Around Eleven-ish
0531: Interdimensional stonemasonry: 86 ways to cook for a Xorn
0532: Advanced Evocation 405: You shall not pass.
0533: Transfiguration and You: About that cat...
0534: Law 522: Rights of the Undead When Sentience Is In Absentia.
0535: Time Travel: A Practical Guide to Relating to Yourself.
0536: The Gredforge Book of Hillariously Cursed Items
0537: Bestiary of Celestial Creatures
0538: Bestiary of Fiendish Creatures
0539: The Celestials guide to mortal planes.
0540: The Fiends guide to slave planes.
0541: Do Outsiders think you are a joke, by Flai Dedorf
0542: The Mortal's Guide to Loophole-Free Infernal Contracts You Can Trust, by M. Phistopheles
0543: 1,001 Ways to Die: Concerning the Subject of Water and its Many Dangers - A collection of historical accounts, compiled by J. Ayell the Scribe
0544: Death From Above: An Intricate Examination of the Common Dire Squirrel
0545: The Art of Dungeon Design, by Karereca Hcilimed
0546: 1,001 More Ways to Die: Concerning the Perils of Adventuring as a Beginning Wizard
0547: Ledgerdomain: The Adventurer's Guide to Tax Avoidance Strategies and Interplanar Accounting
0548: Needs More Magma: Principles of Dwarven Engineering and Architecture, as Related by the Masters of these Arts from the Realm of the Twelve Bays, with Case Studies and Examples, compiled by Urist McScribe
0549: Dungeons and Drapery: A New Dialectic on Interior Design and Destruction
0550: Bugbark's Illustrated Guide to Darkness
0551: Vecna's Hidden Secrets of Neck Romancy
0552: High Priest Mixolatl's Guide to Pediatric Heart Surgery
0553: This Old Dungeon: Destroying Debilitating and Decapitating Intruders to Older Lairs
0554: Guilty Conscience, Vol. XVII: On the Subject of Random Encounters, Sapient Monsters and Remorse
0555: Practical Guide to Necromansery for Every Everydaymans by Pete Gravediggings
0556: I Am the Servant of God: the Intriguing Tale of a Stolen Egg, Life Among Humans and Its Woes and Joys, the Miraculous Youngling and Escaping the Injustice - Autobiography of Xissixlalass the Favoured Soul of Semuanya
0557: I Am the Servant of God: the Dreams of Homeland Unfulfilled, My People - My Sorrow, Unity is Strength and the Great Lizardfolk Convention - Autobiography of Xissixlalass the High Priest of Semuanya
0558: I Am the Voice of God: How to Build Your Empire, Lebensraum for Lizardfolk, Scales Good - Skin Bad and the Last Thoughts Before Battle - Autobiography of Xissixlalass the Pope of Semuanya
0559: I Am the Voice of God: Battles Won and Battles Lost, What Shall We Do With a Captive Human, Where Dinosaurs Lost We Prevail and the Burden of Power I Shall Bear Upon My Shoulders - Autobiography of Xissixlalass the Priest-King of Lizardfolk
0560: I Am the God: the Whole World Lies Before Us, the Glorious Deeds of Mine, I Am Xissixlalass, thy God and Thus Spake the Almighty - Autobiography of Xissixlalass the God-Emperor of Lizardfolk
0561: He Was the Favoured of Mine: Of Humility - unknown author, found in the ruins of the Grand Ziggurat of Xissixlalass
0562: 1000 Magical Insects and 1001 Mystical Insects
0563: Cantrips for Cripples #7 - No Need for Hands When You Have Mage Hand
0564: Alicorns of Arcadia
0565: The Complete Companion to Funny Fungi
0566: Thy Wish Is My Command: The Genie Etiquette
0567: The Magic of Mammaries (by Mordenkainen)
0568: Weird Molds and How to Brew Them
0569: Astronomy or Astrology: The Answer is in the Stars
0570: Raising Undead for Fun and Profit
0571: It Was Inevitable, the Zelekuth Publishing
0572: Inquisition: The History of Unexpectedness
0573: The Tragic Irony: How Forty-Thousand Souls Bled and Died in Fifteen Years of War for the Relics of a Pacifistic Saint
0574: That Which Redeems, Vol. I: Of the Ilmatari Paladin Ser Aljernon and the Succubus Meridiana
0575: That Which Redeems, Vol. II: Of the Knight Ser Aljernon and the Succubus Meridiana
0576: That Which Redeems, Vol. III: Of the Blackguard Ser Aljernon and the Succubus Meridiana
0577: That Which Redeems, Vol. IV: Of the Blackguard Ser Aljernon and the Ilmatari Novice Meridiana
0578: That Which Redeems, Vol. V: Of the Blackguard Ser Aljernon and the Ilmatari Paladin Ser Meridiana
0579: That Which Redeems, Vol. VI: Of the Knight Ser Aljernon and the Paladin Ser Meridiana
0580: That Which Redeems, Vol VII: Of the Ilmatari Paladins Ser Aljernon and Ser Meridiana
0581: That Which Redeems, Vol VIII: Of the Children of the Penitents
0582: Of Rabbits and Grails: A memoir by Tim
0583: Necronomicon Ex-Mortis, Roughly Translated "Book of the Dead" - Legend has it that it was written by the Dark Ones. The book served as a passage way, to the evil worlds beyond. It was written long ago when the seas ran red with blood, It was this blood that was used to ink the book
0584: So You Want To Be Social? A Guide to Good First Impressions
0585: On the Curious Nature of the Unchanging Multiversal Gold Standard and the Utter Inexplicability Thereof, or How to Give an Economist an Aneurism
0586: The Complete Book of Elves: **** you you ****ing **** pointy eared ******y treehugging horse****ing ****eating ******anklyodon arrogant what the dictating spell is still on?
0587: 101 Ways to Cook a Mephit, By Xanxost the Slaad.
0588: Pandemonium and it's Many Mindsets
0589: Athas, and Why You Should Avoid It
0590: Paladine/Bahumut, The Paradox Solved!
0591: A Comparison of Palanthas Shirt Fabrics, Volume 12, Collar Fabrics
0592: Definitely Not Explosive Runes
0593: Okay, Seriously this Time. No Explosive Runes
0594: Okay, the Explosive Runes Stop Now. For reals!
0595: Senur Evisolpxe
0596: Your Still Here? Okay Okay, This Book for Real has the Map!
0597: This is Just too Easy. Okay, I Promise the Next Book has no Explosive Runes.
0598: An Study of Symbol Spells.
0599: Crazy Things Angels can Do with Their Wings!
0600: Vileth's Tactical Handbook vol I - Your Meat Shield and You

----------


## Lord Torath

*Spoiler: 0601-0700*
Show

0601: Vileth's Tactical Handbook vol II - Friendly Fire
0602: Vileth's Tactical Handbook vol III - Why Won't It Burn? Tips for Dealing with Spell Resistance
0603: Vileth's Tactical Handbook vol IV - How to Bend the Cosmos Responsibly
0604: "Tarrasques? In my world?" (It's more likely than you think)
0605: Dramatic Science for Beginners Vol. I: Moving at the speed of the plot.
0606: Dramatic Science for Beginners Vol. II: Unobtanium and you.
0607: Dramatic Science for Beginners Vol. III: Convection schmonvection.
0608: The Most Important Piece of Gear You Will Ever Own: An Ode to the Humble Ten-Foot Pole. (Author's Note: This volume was written on three 10ft poles which were processed into paper via the Fabricate spell, using a stylus made from the leftover remnants.)
0609: Hunt, Kill, Eat, Love - A guide to Magical and mundane Animals by Thokk "One Tusk" Deerlover, Druid
0610: Treating Common and Uncommon Maladies Derived From Mundane and Magical Beasts: Thilvarra Silverbrow, Healer
0611: That crazy orc is at it again: Hilarious tales of a Self proclaimed "Animal Lover" - By Thorbin Redbeard of Clan IronAnvil.
0612: Why are we still here? by Jon and Jan, Dvati; Telepath(s)
0613: The Gold is in his Favorite Stuffed Doe - Rayvin, Halfling Rogue
0614: Personal Pronouns and Other Grammar Under Temporal Alterations and Omniscience ~ Cael
0615: Biological Network Nodes of Integrated Single Cell Organisms ~ Cael
0616: A Treatise on Ethical Lichdom ~ Cael
0617: Pre-Histories: A Causal Treatise on the Impending Catastrophe of 1783 ~ Cael
0618: Harnessing Individual Greed to Enhance Society ~ Cael
0619: Trade Embargoes and Other Economic Warfare ~ Cael
0620: A Response to the Criticisms of "The Meta-Ethics of Omniscience and Guidance" ~ Cael
0621: The Meta-Ethics of Omniscience and Guidance ~ Cael
0622: Pragmatic Justification for Avoiding Post Scarcity in a World of Advanced Magic ~ Cael
0623: Astrology for Complete and Utter Plonkers ~ Cael
0624: Tricarboxylic Acid Cycle in Android Voltaic Circulatory Systems (AKA how to make a lemon powered robot) ~ Eliza Watts
0625: Recursive Non-Euclidean Materials and their Observed Properties ~ Eliza Watts
0626: Interaction of Recursive Non-Euclidean Materials and Singularities ~ Eliza Watts
0627: Observed Properties of Spontaneous Portal Manifestation ~ Eliza Watts
0628: Psionic Sub Space Manifestation: Observations of Physical Laws in Other Worlds ~ Jo Pistachio
0629: Evolving Network Relays with Semi-Randomized Weighted Outcomes: Free Will in AI ~ Jo Pistachio
0630: Rat DNA Alteration to Grow Solar Voltaic Nano-Tubules ~ Jo Pistachio
0631: Confessions of a Wizard: Yes, I did it
0632: Rainbows and Butterflies Without the Compromise: A Guide to Top Quality Magical Reagents
0633: Masters of The Multiverse: A History of the Most Powerful Mages of All Time
0634: Pointy Hats Weekly: Fashionable Robes for the Discerning Wizard
0635: You Really Should Read This Book, by Plotius Hook
0636: If I Ever Leave This World Alive: A Bard's Guide to Resurrection and Planar Travel
0637: The Generalist: How to Do Everything
0638: The Charismatic and the Dead: Paladin Combat Training for Sorcerers and Bards
0639: 101 Utility Spells: The Generalist's Edition
0640: Wizards: You Are the Best, by Monty the Cook
0641: Pole-Arms or Spiked Chains? A Treatise on Armament Fetishes
0642: Kobolds, by Tucker
0643: The Lust of the Sinister Drow Priestesses, by Sal Acious
0644: Hobgoblin Homecooking: 42 Meals with Gouda Cheese, by Bluecloak
0645: Dark Romance, a Lolth/Eilistraee fic
0646: Being an Enchanter: Don't, by Pow Regammer
0647: The Guide to Pest Removal: Munchkins, by Darnius Morel
0648: On Teaching Sorcery: How to Teach the Control, Focus and Applications of In-Born Magics, Zera Lorecast
0649: Sorcerers Study Magic Too: A Compilation of Treatises, Essays and Journals by Famous Sorcerers
0650: So You Want to Be A God? - A Wizardly Guidebook. Author unknown, but the first copy was discovered in a monastery operated by treants
0651: How to Use Lead Sheeting to Block Scrying Attempts by the Squirrels Living in Your Eyesockets and Rutabaga Flip-Flop Finagle Xylophone Oh God My Teeth are Melting You Damnable Stridulation, by Arglevar the Mad (published posthumously after his death from lead poisoning in CE 468)
0652: Completely Innocuous Uses for Lead Sheeting In Your Completely Legitimate Place Of Business by Eve L. Innkeeper
0653: Proper Packing Techniques for Your Bag of Holding, by Fastegrath the Fastidiously Neat and Organized
0654: A Well-Crafted Wish: Arcane, Theological, and Legal Experts from Across the Planes Weigh In on Wording Wishes to Prevent Unforseen Calamities and the Monkey's Paw Effect. (About half of the only known copy of this book is illegible, due to severe charring that exhibits the characteristic Lichtenberg figures of a lightning strike)
0655: Basket Weaving in Sahuagin Society by Und R. Water
0656: Peryton Origins: Fact and Fiction by Hart Less
0657: I, Warforged by Izak Uzamuv, gnomish artificer (Interesting fact: I, Robot was published by Gnome Press)
0658: Amongst the Dead - Bernadette Bantien
0659: An Accounting of the Elder Scrolls - Quintus Nerevelus
0660: Antecedants of Dwaven Law - Anonymous
0661: Book of the Dragonborn - Prior Emelene Madrine
0662: Cats of The Land - Aldetuile
0663: Children of the Sky - Anonymous
0664: Darkest Darkness - Anonymous
0665: Dragon Language: Myth no More - Hela Thrice-Versed
0666: Dwarves - Calcelmo
0667: Dwarven History and Culture - Hasphat Antabolis
0668: Dwarven Inquiries - Thelwe Ghelein
0669: Effects of the Elder Scrolls - Justinius Poluhnius, Anstius Metchim
0670: Fall From Glory - Nithilis Lidari
0671: Fragment: On Artaeum - Taurce il-Anselma
0672: Glories and Laments - Alexandre Hetrard
0673: Keepers of the Razor - Anonymous
0674: Lycanthropic Legends of The Land - Lentulus Inventius
0675: Magic from the Sky - Irlav Jarol
0676: Master Illusion Text - Anonymous
0677: Notes on Dimhollow Crypt, Vol. 3 - Adalvald
0678: Notes on Racial Phylogeny and Biology - Council of Healers
0679: On Hell - Morian Zenas
0680: Physicalities of Warewolves - Reman Crex
0681: Sacred Witness - Enric Milnes
0682: Shalidor's Insights - Shalidor
0683: Souls, Black and White - Anonymous
0684: Sovngarde: A Reexamination - Bereditte Jastal
0685: The "Madmen" of the Reach - Arrianus Arius
0686: The Doors of the Multiverse - Seif-ij Hidja
0687: The Dragon Break - Fal Droon
0688: Reexamines the Dragonbreak in historical terms.
0689: The Dreamstride - Anonymous
0690: The Fall of Saarthal - Heseph Chirirnis
0691: The Nirnroot Missive - Sinderion; Sharmirin Raythorne, ed.
0692: The Waters of the Abyss- Anonymous
0693: The Wispmother - Mathias Etienne
0694: There be Dragons - Torhal Bjorik
0695: Treatise on Dwarven Cities - Anonymous
0696: Varieties of Daedra - Aranea Drethan
0697: Watcher of Stones - Gelyph Sig
0698: Ceasefire and Trade Agreement between the Elves of the North and the Orc Tribes of the West
0699: Cloud Formations and Other Occult Phenomena
0700: The Little Red Cookbook
*Spoiler: 0701-0800*
Show

0701: Uncle Arcane's Big Book O' Magic Spells
0702: How To Read Dark Omens: Practical Guide to Predicting Deaths with Illustrations by Isolde of Nimward
0703: The Summoner Who Cried "Dragon"! - Cautionary Tale (Folk Tales, collected by Inawyn Auswarian)
0704: Impact of Screamers on Dungeon Population: Statistical Analysis by Razin Firr, Bursar of Mage Guild
0705: Beginner's Guide to Necromancy Spells - Exercise Scrolls IV-X: Animate Skeletal Finger, Mold Bone, Speaking Skull, Ghost Toothpick, Desecrate Plate, Summon Undead Rat, Wither Indoor Plant; Spirigos of Aulvin et al.
0706: Compendium of Familiars by unknown wizard
0707: Famous Sages of Lost Kindgoms: A Treatise by Ichtor the Mad
0708: Tobin's Spirit Guide
0709: Unsafe at Any Depth: The Designed-In Dangers of Water
0710: The Protocols of the Meetings of the Learned Wizards-Who-Do-It
0711: 101 Alternative Uses for Mage Hand
0712: Wake Up, You're in a Coma
0713: I Prepare Explosives Runes Today, by Vaarsuvius
0714: Stop Breaking Into My House: A Treaty on the Morality of Dungeon Delving
0715: A Well-feed Xorn is a Friendly Xorn: Surviving Underground
0716: Stick 'Em With the Pointy End: Swordplay for Idiots and Wizards
0717: A Beginner's Guide to Not Dying: Holy ****, We Live in a World With Dragons
0718: Big Ass Book o' Big Ass Monster
0719: Why Elves Suck: Observations of a Dwarf
0720: Can I **** It?: A Guide to Love in a Diverse World
0721: Seriously, You're in a Coma
0722: Why We Can't Have Nice Things: A Treay on the Human Race
0723: The Lusty Argonian Maid, by Crassius Curio
0724: The Acturian Heresy, by the Underking Ysmir Kingmaker
0725: Dumb, Dumber, Dumbest Guide Book to Understanding Wizards Khadgar the Wise
0726: Eye of Newt, and Other Things Idiots Think Wizards Need for Spells. by The Angry Ox of Ouzonia.
0727: Yeah, No: A Study on Creatures With Spell Resistance, by Byran Boomstick
0728: If only we had a sack of potatoes: a guide to unconventional spell components, by Ed Edwards
0729: You're a Sorcerer, Harry: Explaining the Differences and Similarities Between in Born and Learned Magic, by J.K. Joking
0730: One Slaad, Two Slaad, Red Slaad, Blue Slaad. By Professor Chaos
0731: The Art of the Faustian Compact
0732: It Takes A Village to Raise the Dead, and Other Lessons
0733: The Big Gulp: Essays on the Purple Worm and Decanters of Endless Water
0734: Doctor Merkwürdigliebe, or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the "Locate City" Bomb, by S. Q'brikk
0735: Spate's Catalog
0736: The Honest Book of Truth
0737: The Book of Neuronicus
0738: How to win friends and influence people (through mind-controlling magic), by Tybalt Q. Stormsong, Bard; & Xangrazzvol the Witness, Warlock
0739: Making Friends - a Guide to Basic Golemcraft and Necromancy by Lichen & Thrope
0740: Elf on the Shelf - 53 Tips for Keeping Yourself Safe From Harm by Merribimble Hopsamble
0741: Elf on the Shelf, Common Uses for Uncommon Ingredients. By Ingrid Radiant
0742: Elf on a Shelf: How to Terrorize Your Children by Stu D. Osee
0743: Another Excuse to Drink in the Street
0744: The Joy of Gricks; or, how I learned to stop worrying and love the Bird-Brain-Tentacle-Horrors by Millicent Fourtyfingers
0745: The Magic of Total Mental Domination. -Yuri
0746: Before the Fall, or: Where in the Nine Hells Did All These Ruins Come From, Anyway? by Métier d'Amour
0747: The Cyclical Nature of the Rise and Fall of Civilization and the Peculiar Correlation Thereof with Certain Astronomical Phenomena, by Métier d'Amour
0748: The Inevitability of the Impending Armageddon, by Métier d'Amour
0749: If You Don't Know How to Leave the Prime Material Plane, You Really Might Want to Learn Before the Next Grand Alignment of the Crystal Spheres, by Métier d'Amour
0750: Planes From Which To View the End of the World, and Other Practical Planar Tourism Tips, by Métier d'Amour
0751: Barnabas's big Barbecue Book: Tips for magic in food preparations, Barnabas B. Barniwickle
0752: Gears and Aether: an Artificers guide to Gnon-Gnomish Technology, Sir Stanley A. Steelsmith III
0753: Correlation between Gnomish populations and Mystical Calamities, Urist Son of Urist for the Royal Gearwrights Academy
0754: Pointy End First: a guide to Martial Combat for the Mystically Competent, Marian W. Baker
0755: Don't Even Think About Going to the Elemental Plane of Water for Safety During the Cataclysm; That's Like Beheading Yourself to Cure the Sniffles by Métier d'Amour (a short supplementary volume bundled with all second-and-later printings of Planes from Which to View the End of the World, to address a printing error omitting a vitally important chapter)
0756: Pointy Propositions: A Guide to Marital Combat for Warrior Women, by Hera and Diana; Themyscrian Publications, Ltd.
0757: Advanced Necromancy Arcanapedia
0758: Unique Techniques of Necromancy
0759: Structures & Approaches to Fundamental Transmutation
0760: Interdisciplinary Principles of Necromancy and Transmutation
0761: The Tragedy and Triumph of Jelland Xaxus
0762: The Librium of Hallowed Magics
0763: The Final Days of the Mountain Wars
0764: Magic in War: Decisive Battles in the _____-_____ Conflict
0765: Disease is Life! By Dwight Mumford
0766: A treatiſe on ye uſage of Dwarven intockſicating ſpirits as ſources of combuſtible fuels for ye revolitutionairie new highe-ſpeede propulſion ſyſstem known as ye "Pulſe-Jette Engine," by Mesocricetus Auratus Phodopus Sungorus Samazing MacEanruig XLII of Mt. Nevermind. (This book is heavily damaged; it appears to have been in a rather large explosion at some point)
0767: Architectural Principles of Tower Construction by Parker Jenga
0768: Up and Away: A Treatise on Magickal Flight Devices, Manifolde and Diverse - by B. Yaga
0769: Printers and Paperwork: 1st edition
0770: Printers and Paperwork: The Officescape Boxed Set by Greff Jubb
0771: Von Hieffmann's Compendium of Magical Anomalyies
0772: Gears, Pistons, and Capaciters? Gno Problem. A Brief Introduction To Gnomish Magitek. - Whizzaldo Fizzbang
0773: Air Pressure, Enclosed Spaces, and Convection, a Beginners Guide to Non-Backfiring Fireballs - Crastend Burnt
0774: MMO and Wizards:  Benefits and Risks of Magically Modified Food
0775: The Ecological Impact of Virgin Sacrifices - Save the Cheerleader, Doom the World by Drew Id
0776: 101 Dark Rites and Rituals, Revised and Expanded (Now with New & Improved Illustrations and Diagrams!)
0777: Elethiel Psilara and the Secret Princess by Bellis Smokeleaf
0778: Elethiel Psilara and the Ebony Figurine by Bellis Smokeleaf
0779: Elethiel Psilara and the Maiden's Hourglass by Bellis Smokeleaf
0780: Elethiel Psilara and the Blood-stained Veil by Bellis Smokeleaf
0781: Elethiel Psilara and the Milkmaid's Secret by Bellis Smokeleaf
0782: Elethiel Psilara and the Archmage's Last Spell by Bellis Smokeleaf
0783: Elethiel Psilara and the Harem of Elriland by Bellis Smokeleaf
0784: Elethiel Psilara and the Missing Dagger by Bellis Smokeleaf
0785: Elethiel Psilara and the Elf Queen's Cry by Bellis Smokeleaf
0786: Elethiel Psilara and the Crimson Stone by Bellis Smokeleaf
0787: Elethiel Psilara and the Final Wall by Bellis Smokeleaf
0788: Elethiel Psilara and the Shrouded City by Bellis Smokeleaf
0789: Elethiel Psilara and the Misty Valley by Bellis Smokeleaf
0790: Elethiel Psilara and the Dragon's Pearl by Bellis Smokeleaf
0791: An almost-complete set - 52 of the 56 Elethiel Psilara books.
0792: One Hundred Doomsday Prophecies
0793: Green's Anatomy
0794: Xenobiology and You by Segev Ianth's Son the Dark Lord
0795: Why End at Death: the Moral Case of Necromancy - Hazu Tekkel
0796: Death's Revolving Door: an Examination on the Effects of Repeated Resurrections on the Psyche - Ka Zay Juvee Zed Klore
0797: Loving the Dead: the Regularity of Necrophilia Among Necromancers - Vee Proglo
0798: Magic Over Matter: How So Many Creatures Overcome the Square-Cube Law - Avara'Udomo'Effezi
0799: The Art of Contracts: A Practical Guide to Tempting, Exploiting, and Profiting from Mortals - Mudoru, Infernal Duke of the Nine Hells
0800: Scamming Fiends: How to Make Deals with Devils and Come Out on Top - Q. H. Ossoman
*Spoiler: 0801-0900*
Show

0801: Final Destination: How to Live as You Please and Still Go to the Afterlife You Want - Q. H. Ossoman
0802: Godless Life: Exploring Healing Without Divine Power - Mara Mrell
0803: Yes Ykzovligx: My Half Century as an Aboleth's Thrall - Jar'Vel Hashoni
0804: Rise and Fall of Tashla, Archmage and Queen of Redwater - Rivany Junn
0805: Words of Power, and How to Remember Them. By K. V. NXXXXXXX (The authors last name, though it appears to have been present at one time, has been destroyed and torn from the cover and title pages)
0806: How Many Ships Can Your Face Launch? A practical Guide to Illusions and Shapeshifting
0807: Ars Gratia Arcanis: A Primer on Wizarding Philosophy for the Aspiring Novice, by Archmage T.T.M. Flow,
0808: De Re Divinari: On the Moral and Legal Implications of the Use of Divination in Legal Proceedings. Ibid.
0809: Ignus Stultorum Magister: A Warning Against the Use of Forbidden Magicks, and a Full and Truthful Account of the Dangers Therein. Ibid.
0810: How to Palm Small Pieces of Dangerous Artifacts by Eddie Hawkins
0811: Fear of a Green Planet (conductor's score)
0812: An evil book that kills anyone who reads it in seven days
0813: Slight of Mind by H.C.B.D. - A book revolving around ways of mixing stage magic and real magic together
0814: Just Sign Here: A guide to mystical contracts by B. Regulus
0815: An Arm and a Leg: Sacrificial rituals and you by B. Regulus
0816: A treatise on the efficacy of somnulent mystical energies upon members of the genus Aves by R.S. Binns - A paper so tremendously boring that it is far more effective at putting people to sleep than the writer's spells ever were.
0817: A Spotter's Guide for Invisible Things by L. Lovegood - A book detailing the habits and habitats of the mystical equivalent of cryptids. However, at least a few of the entries have been proven to be real since the time it was written...
0818: The Color of Magic by T. Pratchett - As soon as anyone tries to pick up this book, the arm of an orangutan reaches out from between the shelves and snatches it from them. Examination shows that there is not, in fact, any place behind the shelves for it to have been taken to.
0819: Dousing the Stars by ???? - This book is written in an unknown language, and the author's name has been entirely scratched out. Should the text be translated, it will be shown to be a list of various spells that are nigh-impossible to cast and would have apocalyptic ramifications if they ever were to be cast. One of the pages is covered in scribbled hand-written notes. Several of these notes have checkmarks next to them, and one is triple-underlined and circled. The final note on the page says "Well... now I just have to see if it will work."
0820: The Iron Tome - This book isn't actually titled, but is instead made entirely from iron. It contains several ancient spells made during a war against the fae (although since then more effective spells have been created, and thus the text is likely useless except as a historical curiosity)
0821: The Unknowable Book - The knowledge contained within this book is impossible for a mortal mind to fully comprehend. While it can be read normally with no issue, as soon as the book is closed, the reader will realize that they have no idea what it was they just read, nor any memory of the time spent reading it.
0822: The little ebony black book - Contains the true names of several succubi and incubi. My my my.
0823: The Genealogy of a Bard, Vol. XLII: Descendants by species: Ny - Oo. compiled by M. ffolk.
0824: The Public Enquisitor- a series of chapbooks containing slightly inaccurate (and often libelous) information about nobility and other public figures, slightly inaccurate information about potentially mystically portentous phenomena, and numerous tracts calling for an alliance with the Empire of Iuz
0825: Intricacies of Elf Cuisine: A survey of Thri-Kreen delicacies -Om'n Om, Half-Orc Druid
0826: My Education at Gombe Stream -Om'n Om, Half-Orc Druid
0827: The Watcher: My life with the Kreen -Om'n Om, Half-Orc Druid
0828: Tribes of the Thri-Kreen -Om'n Om and D'yann Flossey, Half-Orc Druids
0829: The Humanoiditarians: Elves and the Kreen - - Marga Ret Powers, Elven Druid
0830: NEZUMI, the Complete Series - Namlegeips Tra: A Survivor's tale from horrors beyond The Wall
0831: 18 Unconventional Uses for Basilisk Scales by Scaramintrix Thespastrial
0832: Eyeball in the Window: A Practical Guide to Scrying From the Ethereal by Ezmond the Soul Raptor
0833: Past Contracts, pt. 5 - {insert Devil's name here}
0834: How Mazes Make to Yourself - Halaster
0835: Why the Seelie Court will trick you: A perspective from the Iron Thorn - Verdant Prince Niallghas
0836: My Struggle (and plan to conquer all nations) - {insert Demon's name here}
0837: Read me please - A devil's Primer on Mortal minions Faithful
0838: "The Beginner's Guide to Cryomancy" - The front cover of this book, as well as its contents, are severely burned, and the title is almost illegible
0839: (Dryad's Poetry Book) An untitled book of poetry, that seems to be written on tree bark. Closer examination reveals the book is infused with nature magic, and seems to add new pages over time. The quality of the writing is mediocre.
0840: Everyday Magic by M.M. Selus - A book regarding practical uses for various magical spells in everyday life
0841: Taming the Untamed by R.J. Cezerik - A theoretical essay on combining wild, eldritch, or otherwise non-arcane magic with more "normal" wizardly spellcasting
0842: Amidst the Fae by Ciri Elosin - An account of the writer's travels through fae lands and interactions with the inhabitants thereof. The book is unfinished
0843: The Forbidden Art - ...seems to be a book about machinery. Oddly enough, no magic seems to be involved, although the machines (if functional) could prove potent even without it. (Machinery found within is non-functional; think the diagrams that Leonardo Da Vinci made. Brilliant, but untested and flawed)
0844: Sidereal Travel - A very dull and scholarly text about various methods of non-euclidean travel (such as passing through walls, teleportation, etc). A DC 40 Knowledge: Arcane (DC 30 if playing a wizard with a specialty in Conjuration) check reveals that the information within is horribly out of date
0845: 101 Uses for Sovereign Glue - This book's pages are stuck together
0846: MUSCLEMANCY - This book seems to claim that there exists a form of arcane magic channeled through physical strength. This so-called "Swoleceror" is quite clearly insane.
0847: The Transformative Transhuman- a book detailing on how various methods of transforming yourself using magic into another greater being and possible options, from the benign to the most horrible of lich rituals.
0848: Guide To Acquiring Interplanar Harems- details how you keep the love of both angel and succubus at the same time while making sure that fire genasi doesn't get angry at having to share you, how to summon them all and gain their favor and so on.
0849: Show Me How To Lie- A book detailing how to best use your illusion spells to their fullest potential, when to be subtle with your illusions and when to be spectacular
0850: Screw Wizards! A Sorcerers Guide To Magic- A book explaining magic from a sorcerers point of view, and has proven quite popular with the common folk due to its clear common person reading level way of being written, conversational tone and its snarky asides about how wizards think they know everything. Most people are more likely to refer to this book over any drier text that wizards talk about. Its accurate, but puts every thing simpler and easier to understand terms.
0851: Screw Wizard Academies! A Sorcerers Guide To The Politics of Wizards- one sorcerers account of spending their time at various wizard academies and breaking down how their various methods and social community not only keeps magic out of the hands of the common people where it could benefit more, but also encourages the wizards within to betray each other for knowledge and seek ultimate power without consideration for anyone else, thus keeping knowledge among themselves stagnant and constantly being setback.
0852: Screw Wizard Minds! A Sorcerers Guide to Intelligence- Sets out to debunk the concept that wizards are more intelligent than everyone else by forming the theory of multiple intelligence's and using other forms of magic as proof of them, promoting a message of universal magic acceptance and more free exchange of information between druids, bards, clerics, warlocks, martial artists, sorcerers and so on to learn things that wizards never will being cooped up in their towers.
0853: Screw Sorcerers! A guide for shy young wizards to try to score dates (and other extracurricular activities) with those hot sorcerers and sorceresses.
0854: Bound in His Realm - This fictional book is written from the perspective of a Bound Elemental and details their... unconventional relationship with their summoner. The cover features manacles consisting of fire, lying on a satin sheet
0855: Blindfolded in Her Garden - This book details a man's relationship with a Gorgone. The cover features a statue of a weeping angel.
0856: Shipped and Whipped - A causual skimming of this book suggests it is the story of a slave girl abducted by a ghost ship, falling in love with the captain. The cover features a kneeling girl in half-profile from the back, with her back naked. Above her stands a ghostly handsome man with a whip posed to strike.  A more detailed examination reveals that several descrptions of the captain's looks and character have been cross-referenced with The Golem That Wants You!
0857: The Golem That Wants YOU! - A Guide to Creating the Perfect Lover
0858: How to Be the Arcane Man - R, FLAİR
0859: Societal Transmutation: the future impact of magic on our world by Emperor Tippy - This book lays out a vision for the world where magic takes a more substantial role, eliminating food and hunger, providing effortless inter regional trade, creating effective immortality for the masses, and so on. It also provides a guide on how a sufficiently powerful mage could create such a world. It's a wonder it hasn't happened yet...
0860: Our Secret Goblin Overlords by Xela Nienelefin - The author seems to believe that a cabal of goblinoids and hobgoblins secretly suppress the world's technological and magical progression. He claims this cabal knows most goblins have little talent for either magic or tecnology, and the current state benefits them more than the intelligent races, so they try to keep the world at this status quo and make sure no one finds out about them. Unlike other conspiracy thesis', such as a king being replaced by a Rakshasa or illithids taking over a church, this one seems quite insane.
0861: Extinguishing the Day Star by Count Alucard - It appears to be a research paper on a means to destroy the sun. Alucard claims to have talked with all manner of denizens such as illithids and drow in his research, but though he lays out several possibilities from plausible to impossible all are clearly still purely theoretical.
0862: Arcanist Revolution by Kezlar von Yther - A long and rambling script calling for the overthrow of the current world system and the instatement of an "enlightened mageocracy" to guide the masses and lead humanoids to greatness. Quite full of logical fallacies including, but not limited to, begging the question, strawmen, and circular reasoning
0863: Arcanist Devolution by Hexvorazlin, silver great wyrm - This seems to have been written as a direct rebuttal to Arcanist Revolution, as it takes each point in that back and deconstructs the flaws and real world counter-examples to each one. It also bears an incredibly cynical take on humanoids in general, seemingly viewing them as child-like at best.
0864: The Chains of Lust: the Mazzler Edition by Java Tan, Yuroy Mazzler, and Krveero - An infamously poorly written, cliche, groan inducing, and all around bad fiction book about the forbidden love between a half-human half-succubus and a chain devil, featuring a blank-slate female lead that is an obvious audience self-insert and a hunky devil who is not particularly fiendish, aside from the multiple long and drawn out bondage scenes. This edition "improved" with added text compiled by the legendary bard Mazzler, who was able to convince a Gelugon devil named Krveero to offer commentary on the story with him. The book alternates between the horrible original text, Mazzler's snarky comments, and Krveero's seething, unintentionally hilarious rants about how inaccurate and disgraceful everything in the book is about the lower planes. 
0865: From Atop the Dragon's Back: A Series of Faerie Tales and other Stories of Amusement. Collected and edited by the Bard's College.
0866: Weren't There More Of You A Minute Ago? A tome etched in gold plates, which seems initially to be an index of the library, but with books misnumbered and including tomes that aren't there, and mis-titling some that aren't. Burried in it is a plate filled with frustrated scratches and a message that reads, "He's altering them here, too. How can I be sure even this record is beyond his reach?
"0867: Magic Power to the People Manifesto - 
Appears much older than it is due to the inferrio parchment and ink used.  Looks to be a screed on giving ""Wizards power"" to Fighters and Rogues.  
The earlier chapters have much underlining and hand written annotations in the margins of such comments as ""That will never work!"", ""The fools"", and ""as if"". Later pages are largely margin comment free, but are even more dog-eared, except for a large ""Uh-Oh"" near the end. "
0868: The Dark Lotus Sutra - A collection of the teachings of Olidammara as they pertain to music, the occult, and armed insurrection (the title is a portmanteau of Dark Lotus (a rap supergroup consistig of ICP and Twiztid) and Lotus Sutra (a holy book of the mahayana denomination of buddhism) )
0869: The Third Degree - a manual of enhanced interrogation techniques used by the Iuzite church of evil elemental fire
0870: Ter(r)astructure Engineering - A study of the planet constructing methods of creator gods. By Z.Yragerne and Dr.D.R.Murlynd
0871: Kelt'Hazad's Necromantic Logistics, Delegations and Command Chains(contains the secrets to how, exactly, the BBEGs have proper armies of undead while PCs are stuck with only twice their CL in hit dice, if that)
0872: Gull Dan's Devil Law Guide, a non-Outsider's Guide to Infernal Legal Loopholes (Contains many of the legal loopholes to various common forms of selling one's soul, although the legal jargon involved is written in obscure Infernal terms that even most Devils don't know)
0873: Sticks and bones: Necromancy from scratch, by Dhurnak Angernvil - You found yourself naked and stranded on an island in the middle of nowhere? This is the book you want with you!
0874: But your soul will never leave me: Thinaun and its uses, by El'udriel A'amis
0875: On the adventures of the Great and Powerful Magical Korg, his comrades and his chickens, by Boried Pasternak
0876: Mechanisms of Technically Honorable Warfare - This kobold authored book details the construction and use of a number of devices designed to skirt the rules of honorable warfare and combat, including a number of devices designed to deliver a formal declaration of war and then immediately kill the recipient
0877: 50 shades of iomedae. Book about iomedean priestes and her nights with incubus
0878: The Cuisine of the Blue Tribes.  A cooking book. Several of the recipes have been edited with notes, such as "in a pinch, substitute salt with tears" and "delicious with young spider eggs". When cooked according to the edits, the food tastes surprisingly well.
0879: "Kassagar Garsarra" by S. Lukyanenko. This small tome is written in blood and contains various hag rituals pertaining to medicine, such as "Easing pain in the kidneys", "Easing birthing pain without ill to the child", "Killing an unborn without ill to the mother" and "Killing an unborn along with the mother".
0880: Mechaniſms that Technically Count as Warfare  A treatise on gnomish devices that exploded and/or ran amok, particularly those presented as gifts to foreign governments or noble houses. Includes advice to ambassadors and heads of state of non-gnomish nations as to which types of device are most likely to explode and/or run amok (including such advice as "Do notte accept as a gyfte anythinge of gnomiſh manufacture wyth a boiler, or that otherwyſe maketh uſe of combuſtible fuel or high preſsures, for theſe are nigh-certain to detonate, or rupture and ſpew forth fires or ſcalding ſteam" and "Do notte accept a gyfte of any gnomiſh contraption equipped wyth any form of blade, eſpecially if allejed to be for the purpoſe of ſhaving or trymming of beardes or haire, due to the ſtrong probabilitie of a ſlit throate, ſcalping, or decapitation. Conſider the rampage of the Bronze Barber-Surgeon of 581 Pre-Cataclyſm, in whych half the court of Solamnia was ſcalped at the demonſtration before the infernal machine was deſtroyed by the Knyghts of Solamnia").
0881: The Lord of the Rings by J.M. Hunter. An autobiography of the rise of the Central Continent's largest fine jewelry wholesaler.
0882: A Song Of Ice and Fire. A Bard's book to instruct one of how to sing an upbeat happy tale about a wolf who braves through deserts and snow to reunite a loving family of lions.
0883: The Wheel of Time A very dry history book detailing various clocks throughout the ages
0884: The Sword King Phenomenon: one Wizard's investigation into why there are so many farm boys suddenly getting cool swords while being the center of a prophecy that proclaims they are a chosen one to defeat some great evil which somehow ends up making them the king of a kingdom, seeing an alarmingly common pattern in history. The book slowly becomes convinced that this happens because of a world-spanning conspiracy to keep the technology of the world stagnant and unchanging.
0885: ReBalance - Written by an unknown author, the book speaks of several divine decrees referred to as "Errata." Worse yet, this clearly delusional man speaks of huge cataclysmic events in history he calls, "Edition Changes." The Gods, he surmised, have been playing dice with the Mutiverse for ages, treating their lives as one "Terrible game after another."
0886: Tome of xXx: Velvet tome with quality magical lock stored in warded glass case rigged with disintegrate runes.  No one knows what it contains.  (Compilation of Nymphology, Book of Erotic Fantasy, and Complete Temptress sourcebooks)
0887: Malleus Sacerdotum
0888: How To Drain Your Flagon, by Borst Irongut
0889: The illustrated guide to magical diseases, Vol 5: Grueling Goiters - Malignant Mastication.
0890: The Manticore, The Hedgemage, And The Armoire, by Penny Farthing
0891: One Orc Two Orc Red Orc Blue Orc: an Orcish primer by Dr. Zoosh
0892: Following The Yellow Brick Road: A Travelogue, by Dorothy Gale
0893: Colossal Cockroaches: Cheap Guardians or Mutant Menace?
0894: Hastur Hastur Hastur! Summoning Old Gods For Fun And Profit
0895: How Cthulhu Stole The Solstice, by Roald Oats
0896: Folding At Home: Tesseracts Made Easy
0897: You're A Wizard Larry! What to expect from your first year at mage academy
0898: Enchanters Illustrated - Swimsuit Edition
0899: Cockatrice Soup For The Souless: Inspirational Passages For the Necromacer in All Of Us
0900: WYSIWYG: A Beginner's Guide To Polymorph And Other Transmutation
*Spoiler: 0901-1000*
Show

0901: The Gospel of St. Fred of the Cardigan--the biography and collected poems, songs, sermons, speeches, parables, and other teachings of a legendary figure venerated as the patron saint of children by most of the major Good-aligned religions in the multiverse
0902: Catalogue of Inconsequential Stars
0903: Long Winded Speeches for Every Occasion
0904: Limitations of Memorization and Recall in Creatures of Elemental Water
0905: Wishing For More Wishes and Other Logical Fallacies by Jenny Ovda Bottle.
0906: Memoirs of a Newborn Aboleth
0907: Enema Elish
0908: The Vampire's Guide to Wines
0909: Cooking With the Weird Sisters
0910: untitled journal of a bullywug's experiences working double shifts at an icecream parlor for a month (see if you can guess the obscure, humorously misinterpreted shakespeare reference)
0911: A Brief History of Thyme - a cookbook and ritual book with commentary featuring the titular spice
0912: A Brief History of Rime - a book about magical ice, and its effects
0913: A Brief History of Rhyme - a history of bardic magic
0914: A Brief History of Slime - a book about summoning and controlling oozes
0915: A Brief History of Grime - a book about magical cleaning techniques
0916: Papers and Paychecks - Player's Handbook
0917: Papers and Paychecks - Supervisor's Guide
0918: Papers and Paychecks - Coworker Compendium 1
0919: Papers and Paychecks - Coworker Compendium 2
0920: Papers and Paychecks - Coworker Compendium 3
0921: Instructions for the Creation of Golden Snitches, Bludgers, and Quaffles
0922: Violins and Bows: A Bard's Primer on Archery. A treatise on archery co-written by several members of the College of Valor. Includes lessons on useful spells, tactics, rapid-reloading techniques for crossbows, close-quarters combat, targeting weak points in opponents' defenses, and long-range accuracy. And at least one horrible pun.
0923: Army Book [Owner's Race/Faction]
0924: A spellbook -- of Cantrips.
0925: A journal written in cipher and hidden inks with the Celestial numeral 1 on the cover, inscribed in the palm of a six-fingered hand. It contains 1/3 of a ritual for an unknown purpose, wreathed in warnings both cryptic and overt.
0926: A journal written in cipher and hidden inks with the Draconic numeral 2 on the cover, inscribed in the palm of a six-fingered hand. It contains 1/3 of a ritual for an unknown purpose, with helpful margin-notes from a friendly Outsider.
0927: A journal written in cipher and hidden inks with the Fiendish numeral 3 on the cover, inscribed in the palm of a six-fingered hand. It contains 1/3 of a ritual for an unknown purpose, but after detailing the ritual, the journal ends, leaving half the book blank.
0928: Hollow Victory, by Baron Ignatius Ironhand. The autobiographical, existential lament of a once-zealous conquerer who ultimately found no fulfillment or meaning in his military triumphs or in lordship, and came to regret the senseless bloodshed. The Baron left the original manuscript for this book behind when he suddenly abdicated his throne and vanished from the pages of history, presumably dying in obscurity. The book purportedly holds clues to the location of the enchanted mace the Baron once wielded. Rumors of treasure aside, the book does contain useful firsthand accounts of both employing and countering wizards, clerics, and alchemists in large-unit tactics and logistical capacities.
0929: I Seem to Be Having Tremdous Difficulty With My Lifestyle: Twenty-Eight Times a Poorly Translated Turn of Phrase Has Started Yet Another War
0930: Literally Die Laughing: A Lichdom Procedure Involving Ritual Comedy
0931: Terrible Miscalculations of Scalehow mighty armies have fallen due to failure to research the relative size of local life-forms before invading
0932: We must build.... what?!?!? Mundane and magical fortifications against Colossal besiegers 
0933: A Beginner's Guide to Breathing
0934: Mastering Breathing
0935: Breathing, My Only Mistake
0936: Errors in Combustion
0937: Annihilation for Everyone!
0938: Quihu Murderyell: A Brief History: An 18 page essay concerning the human necromancer Quihu Murderyell, authored by Quihu Murderyell
0939: Better Book: A 45 page guide authored by Quihu Murderyell, concerning the essay Quihu Murderyell: A Brief History.
0940: Can the Hills Save the World?
0941: Books: Fact or Fiction?
0942: Sleep, Abridged, for the Beginning Practitioner
0943: An Offering to Pulleys
0944: A Wizard's Guide to Pulleys
0945: The Lever and Other Travesties
0946: Overcoming That Dreadful Oxygen Addiction by the Elemental Heir
0947: Anatomical Similarities of the Beholder and Potato
0948: Beholder War Anatomy: An Examination of the Minuscule Anatomical Differences Distinguishing the Five Beholder Clans (and how it could save your life!)
0949: Like, he's right behind you! The Importance of Comedy Relief In Any Adventuring Party.
0950: Fifty Hues of Gray: The Importance of Color Choice for Races with Darkvision
0951: (unnamed tablet) This is not a book per se, but rather a stone tablet containing the same inscription in three different languages. The inscription seems to be a recipe for a cake, containing, among other things, measurement units you have never heard of. One of the "translations" has instructions clearly scaled for creatures of a different size category (eg tablespoons instead of gallons, etc)
0952: The Lost Evangelium - This book retells a widely known religious text from a different perspective and appears to date at the same time as the earliest known source, if not predate it outright. While it reveals nothing new, content-wise, it would surely be of great interest to a scholar.
0953: Shifters cook book : guide to tastier fights
0954: The Vampire's Guide to Seduction
0955: Fey, Dragons, and Transformational Curses
0956: The Gospel According to Minsc
0957: The Gospel According to Jan Jansen
0958: The Acts of the Bhaalspawn
0959: The Revelation of Jon Irenicus
0960: Displacer Beast and Cockatrice: The Benefits and Drawbacks of Monstrous Guard Animals
0961: A Short Guide to Basic Pun-Based Ritual magic - Zombie the Kobold, Wighty Lizard
0962: The Big Book of Advanced Pun-Based Ritual Magic - Zombie the Kobold, Wighty Lizard
0963: The Final Pun: The Ritual to End All Rituals - Zombie the Kobold, Wighty Lizard
0964: Secrets of the Ultimate Cantrip
0965: Cookbooks and You: Are Pictures Edible?
0966: 99 Great Enchantments for Siege Equipment
0967: How to Invent the Bicycle
0968: Violence: A "How-To" Guide
0969: Nekonomicon: Book of Feline Magic
0970: Snow Dwarf and the Seven Wights
0971: On the Medicinal, Alchemical, and Magickal Benefits of Hornets, Wasps, and Bees by Kael Stormborn
0972: Effective Protection Gear and Magick for Defense against Stinging Insects by Kael Stormborn II
0973: An Analysis of the Employment of Siege Engines by the Dwarven Army at the Siege of Black Keep
0974: A Comprehensive Guide to Warfare, Raids, and Cracking Skulls by Gothmog the Defiler
0975: A Catalog of Subterranean Denizens, or: How to Avoid Being Eaten by an Eldritch Horror, Bjarne Stonefist
0976: The Royal Expositer issue #1892: I ate my Kobold Baby! with a side of Fries! Also in this issue: Which Nobles are Cheating with Whom? Can You Guess Which of these Once-Famous Bards have had Magical Weight-loss Treatments?
0977: Compendium of Curses: A book of curse magic; the curses in this book are actually semi-parasitic, and will attempt to attach themselves to any reader who fails a will save, which will also strip all information about said curse from the book.
0978: The King In Yellow Pages: A book containing summoning rituals for various eldritch beings.
0979: Normal Book by C. Kretpas Sage: Removing this book from the book-shelf... does absolutely nothing special. It was an attempt by a wizard to create a book that was as average as possible in every single way.
0980: Chronicles of the Highest God - a book of legends detailing how Olidammara first introduced hemp to Oerth
0981: The Complete Book of Orc: Recipes, Kitchen Anecdotes, and Everything You Need to Know about the _Other_ Other Dark Meat
0982: Complete book of elves: guide book to getting most magic and taste for your buck
0983: Minion employee records
0984: The Deeds of Kord- A book of the deeds of the god of strength and adventure. It's contents in many ways resemble a list of "Chuck Norris facts"
0985: Awesome Tales of Awesome Heroes Doing Awesome Stuff. A compilation of poorly drawn comic books detailing the events of an unlikely band of Goblin superheroes.
0986: Revolt in the Stars. (The story doesn't make any more sense in the game world than it does in the real world)
0987: Minutes of a regularly-scheduled meeting of this world's various sun gods
0988: A stone tablet containing instructions for the very first spell ever created. Material components: Several sticks. Somatic component: Form sticks into a pile, then rotate another stick rapidly in the center of the pile. Creates a small mundane fire, consuming the sticks over time.
0989: The Unabridged Compendium of Gnomish Tax Laws. The inside of this book has been hollowed out, and contains a small treasure of some sort.
0990: Gods: A spotter's guide. Includes information about how to track down beings with any sort of divine rank (although some of the information is potentially spotty or wrong)
0991: The Complete Bedtime Story Collection - a compendium of endearing and lesson-laden fairy tales which, when read in order, most certainly does NOT reveal a deep and underlying conspiracy of powerful magical and political figures throughout the world.
0992: The Sueloise Book of the Dead - A collection of prayers to Wee Jas intended to help one maintain one's identity and abilities in the afterlife
0993: Powdered Troll.
0994: Make More Powerful Artifacts - The Charm of Unmaking Technique.
0995: The Lester Essays on Monstrosities and Flesh Based Constructs Vol. 1
0996: The Lester Essays on Monstrosities and Flesh Based Constructs Vol. 2:  The Making of a Colossus and How to Control Them
0997: The Lester Essays on Monstrosities and Flesh Based Constructs Vol. 3: Unfinished Work.
0998: I am Iron, Man: the Life and times of Antoneious Starke, Warforged artificer.
0999: Tome of True Artifice Guide Book to Truly Magical Armor Creation - V.V Doom
1000: Undead from Ashes. Urn your way to fun and prophet!

Here are links to further book titles:
What's on the Shelf: 1001-1800.
What's on the Shelf: 1801-2700
What's on the Shelf: 2701-3600
What's on the shelf: 3601-????

----------


## mujadaddy

Not mine, but click this a few times...

----------


## Lacco

0004 Raelechan's Treatise of Basic Thaumaturgy - Raelechan Ka'elle, Archmage of Golden City
0005 Ley Lines on the Old Continent - Gorinuza the Explorer
0006 Explanation of Maahali Gestures as Used in Spellcasting - Parinis Woraquan
0007 Kompendijum ov Advansedad Madgikz - Hoffgar the Half-orc

----------


## Vinyadan

0008. Fighting Pimples With Magic - An Herbalist's Guide to Looking Good and Loving Yourself, By Hamal Sezanni
0009. Mental Power. Why You Don't Need to Be a Psion to Get Things Done - By Rodof Meklituch, Order of the Green Star
0010. Call of the Whight - By Black Abandon
0011. Inferno. What I Saw: Risks and Opportunities, By Aeneas Trojan
0012. Vanitas Viventium: Aut Flavii Coracis De Inutili Humatione

----------


## Draconium

0013: Displacer Stew, or Cooking with Magical Beasts by Correlon Silvanis
0014: _Charm Person!_ 1001 Tips and Tricks to Make Your Sex Life Magical by Magister Velus
0015: A Guide to Hunting Dragons by Velius Greenleaf (Translated from Elven by Bennis Alderman)
0016: Why Elves are Idiots by Vrethinaxilus (Translated from Draconic by Bennis Alderman)
0017: Necromancy and You! by Kladus the Bloody

----------


## Waffle_Iron

0018: Sigils of the fifth order, elemental properties, and principals of non-interaction - Percival Boonth, Mage guide registrar of Wildoak

0019: So you want to play with fire: An evoker's primer - Howell Kneknet

0020: Magical threats of the outer planes - Anonymous 

0021: Lead into Gold - Meetwak Bolitar

0022: An analysis of the thinning membrane between the prime material and elemental planes in specific localized areas as evidenced through rigorous experimentation and short sojourns through the ethereal plane - Feezle Boddycock, Mage in good standing of the College of Springmill, Eleventh circle, dues paid in full.

----------


## Cluedrew

0023: Magic in the Ancient World - Fritz Graf
0024: The Occult in Mediaeval Europe - Maxwell-Stuart
0025: Magic in the Middle Ages - Kieckhefer
0026: Magic, Witchcraft and Ghosts - Ogdln

... OK there are not that cool sounding, but that is because these 4 books are real and happened to be sitting beside my computer when I read this. I have a fifth book too but that has nothing to do with magic.

----------


## The Great Wyrm

0027: ΘΩΘ Handbook of Alchemy and Thaumaturgy: 93rd Edition - J. Frost, ed.
0028: Almanac of Supernatural Phenomena - A. Quillin
0029: Introduction to Golem Engineering - F. Simon, H. Sharpe

----------


## Vinyadan

0030: Not Good Enough: My Life as an Intelligent Zombie, by Ron the Zombie and Frost Haklebet
0031: Light and Darkness: An Opposition Reexamined, by Cangrande Visconti
0032: The Cloth of Man: New Procedures in Skin Tissue Preservation and Reuse. Records of the Eight Necromantic Symposium of Mebion, edited by Drum Tibia.
0033: Can We Raise Vegetables? Current Discoveries, by Phrenikos Azobiou.
0034: Eternal Servants: Loss of Self in Intelligent Undead, by Drum Tibia.
0035: The Blood Flower. An Pamphlet Regarding The Caucasus Crocus and Prometheus' Torment as Described in Lucan's Pharsalia, by Maul of the Forge.
0036: Their Pain, Your Gain: Sufferance Harvesting and Optimization of Torture, by Semele Hacker.
0037: A Few Recent Discoveries Concerning Flying Undead, by Blodwyn Infaneg.
0038: Undead and the Sun, by Fulk Fitzhook.
0039: How I Killed Your Servants: Adalgise Marhon's Memoires from the first Wantenian Crusade. By Adalgise Marhon and Sept Belief.
0040: The Honourbound Weakness. Why Honour Needs to Be Substituted By Greed. By Frost Haklebeth

----------


## NovenFromTheSun

0041 Theories on the Cause of Genius Loci - Tene Handlen.

0042 Implications of Subatomic Physics on the Process of Transmutation - Nicolette Gensly.

0043 Living Cities: a Failed Hypothesis or Merely Against the Biases of the Visual Counsel? - Andrew Kral.

0044 The Importance of the Eye in Spellcasting: a Review of the Differences between Seeing and Blind Mages - Ignatius Belslem.

0045 Empty Matter and Probability Travel - Chloe Zell.

----------


## Prime32

0046: The Pelor Delusion - J. Nalth

----------


## NovenFromTheSun

0047 Guild Mages Hate Her!  This Mage Halved the Time of a Mass Teleportation and You'll Never Guess How! - Sanford Biriliu.

----------


## Draconium

0048: Using Magic for Fun and Profit by C. L. Kelus
0049: Understanding the Outer Planes by Tan Ari
0050: Why Evocation Isn't Useless by Mal Main

----------


## Belac93

0051: 'Abusing the power of Charm Person.' By Hair Asment
0052: 'Dead? Not anymore!' By G.P. Gravemonger
0053: 'Illusions 101. No more reality!.' By F.P.F.S.D.A.Q.C. Draflacondit, gnomish professor.

----------


## THEChanger

0054: 'Classification and Uses of the Magical Beasts of the Material Plane' by Kazin Olsten
0055: 'Alternate Roads to Immortality: Vestigial Existance, Transmutation, and Psionic Sandwiches', a series of essays by members of the Emerald Eye
0056: 'Moral Considerations in the Use of Ninth Circle Spells' by Lyra Tanglefoot, First Maegister of the Purple Tower
0057: 'Fun with Fundamentals: a Primer on Prestidigitation' by Professor Patrick Paarman

----------


## LokiRagnarok

0058: 'Dewey Decimal System vs. Bugsby's Retrieving Hand: A Taxonomy Of Cataloging Techniques For The Studied Spellcaster' by Millicent Anriganta
0059: 'First Things First: an extensive checklist for making checklists and ordering your life' by Prof. Scintilla
0060: 'Reducing nullification of orthothaumaturgic effects in Karano-Semanski fields' by Dr. Kilindash
0061: 'The flesh-eating creatures of the Katalo Valley and how to avoid them' by Captain Shiro
0062: '12 uses of dragon blood (free lemon drop included)' by Prof. [unreadable]
0063: 'The Glorious Life and More Glorious Undeath of Kazabo the Great (part 1, featuring the first century)' by Kazabo the Great

----------


## Vinyadan

0064: My Father, the Devil. An Interview to Ezzellino da Romano, by Sordello da Goito
0065: The Man Who Stole My Sister. How Unlawful Journalism Caused the Decadence of Court Troubadorship, by Ezzellino da Romano
0066: Deeper! A Book About Dwarven Greed, by Sirolonwe Mancalmo
0067: Ramas vs Kai: Two Translations Compared, by Johnet Devil
0068: Occupy Lair! How to Avoid Henchmen Uprising, by Pharangus Photius
0069: A Pamphlet Concerning the Status of Things in Undead Management, by Anonymous
0070: Will the Chicken Denounce me? New Insights into Intelligent Animal Induced Paranoia. By Chipper Boster
0071: The Wars I Fought, The Mistakes You Made: Gen. Fallacy's Memoires, Part 1, by Gen. Strawman Fallacy, edited by Robert Growth
0072: One Pill To Rule Them All: How Xanathax Changed Our Lives, by Longshot Wilson
0073: Cutting Edges. Why a Dagger is Better than a Club, by Lothar Marmalof
0074: Depression and Compression: Phisical-trauma-induced Psychiatric Diseases, by Pharang Photius
0075: Gallows Are Fun! An Introduction to a Legalized Mainframe to Public Execution for your Lair, by Asebio Portenti

----------


## Lacco

0076 Psychology of the Undead - Morticia Fiore
0077 Stop Breathing and Embrace Undeath! vol. LXVIII - set of scrolls published yearly by ancient lich Raxaradan
0078 Raising Skeletons for Beginners - author unknown
0079 Put it down! (An Apprentice's Guide to Artifacts) - Omar Shaleb Bahmaat, archmage of Riandor
0080 To Master the Art of Embalming - practical guide consisting of 17 scrolls by unknown southern mage
0081 Draaxi Collection - leatherbound collection of scrolls dictated by ancient dracolich to unknown (and soon devoured) author
0081 Blood and Flesh - a record of discussion between vampire and sentient ghoul

----------


## Gildedragon

0082: Myths and Superstitions Among Dragons - Nur Bethoryn
0083: The Autotheogenic Heresy: An Epistemology of Ascension Methodologies -  Clavis Neve
0084: Reject Reality and Replace It With Your Own: Studies in Shadow Illusions - Neera Musicbag
0085: A Handbook of the Planes - Magnus Rota
0080: The Paradox of the Tusked Baby - Rev. Sir Daman Valiant D.D. O.o.H. S.o.F 
0086: A Book on Spirits - The Apostate
0087: River Gods and Tree Spirits - Ellion H. Naveran
0088: The Tooth, The Seal, The Void: Dalver Nar
0089: Journal of <too damaged to read>
0090: The Speculations - Snotial U. Cepseht
0091: The Scrolls of Uncertain Provenance: Sources and Anotations - The Church of the Jazidim
0092: The Tenebrous Paradox: The So-Called Loremaster of Moil
0093: The Severe Secret - Anonymous
0094: New Methods for Modeling Interactions Between Astral and Ethereal Extradimensional Spaces - Portable Baggen and Hoal Holden
0095: Time is Power: A Chronometric and Statistical Approach to Intensity, Effectiveness, and Duration of Spells - Geldin the Mauve
0096: The Dungeonmaster's Guide - Core Handbook
0097: Crucimigration for Dummies: A Do It Yourself Guide - Tenobrius the Lichloved 
0098: 10 Centuries Against the Undying: A Memoir - Fluffy the Marut

----------


## Vinyadan

0096. Lay and Lie: Is He Really Dead, Or Is He Leaving You?, by Ursula Aphasia
0097. The Twilight Bone. Some Skeletons Are Best Left In Peace!, by Jack Elantine
0098. Iskanderun and His Blast: Story and Inception, by Ozocubus
0099. Know When To Run. How to Live To Fight Another Day, by Wise Bob
0100. Keep Your Ground! A Dwarven Paladin's Guide To Not Giving An Inch and Staying Alive Through Honourable Means, by Thomfur Boldstar
0101. A Dictionary to Mushroom-Speak, Compiled by Lelas Mongrel
0102. The Outsider Bon Vivant: Of Wine and Sylphs, by Trubius Farm
0103. 1000 Items that Changed Necromancy as We Know It, Explained by Drum Tibia
0104. Music of Death: Why Do Swans Sing?, by Tobi McRooster
0105. Under the Northern Star Lies Tuomela, by Ekki Illapanni

----------


## Gildedragon

106: The Destiny of Kobolds - P.P.

----------


## Quertus

> 106: The Destiny of Kobolds - P.P.


Tough act to follow! Here's a few that were (or could have been) created in games I've played:

107 Metamagical Principles - Quertus
108 Q&A's Guide to Spells: Basic Spells
109 Q&A's Guide to Spells: Intermediate Spells
110 Q&A's Guide to Spells: Advanced Spells
111 Q&A's Guide to Spells: Spells on the Planes {describes planar effects on spells, spell keys}
112 Q&A's Guide to Monsters: Tips for Identifying, Fighting, Placating, and Running Away From Common Monsters
113 Q&A's Guide to Monsters: Harvesting and Transporting Valuable Organs
114 Q&A's Guide to Writing Your Will
115 A World ruled by Dragons, and how I turned them all into Fluffy Bunnies - WSD, DoW.
116 A World ruled by Vampires, and how I turned them all into Lawn Gnomes - WSD, DoW.
117 The Bwanthar {this "leather"-bound tome details the history of its immortal author's demonic torture of all things mortal} 
118 Archery and You - How to be a Coward _Without_ Wearing a Pointy Hat.
119 The Herd and You - A Guide to Feeding Your Community {by Squinnamort, Illithid Savant / Thrall Herd}
120 A Feast of Knowledge {a "scratch and lick" book by Squinnamort, Illithid Savant / Thrall Herd}
121 Guide to the undead slave trade, by Khan Ravensblood.
122 Books Unwritten: A Guide to the Dream King's Library.
123 Retire to Ravenloft {a pamphlet explaining how they have _entire forests of trees_ and _abundant water_, and it's such a wonderful place}

----------


## Joe the Rat

124 - The Grey Wizard's Pipeweed Companion - G. Stormcrow
125 - The Codex Codex, A Listing of Tomes Rare and Arcane, & Their Purported Contents and Propertys

I've also have a list o'tomes, but that is someone else's published work.

----------


## Gildedragon

127: The poisonous book of poisons - Belle Ad'nna
128: Fae-Watching: a guide - Mender Cello

----------


## LarwisTheElf

129: Fear the Horde! (Or Not): A Discussion on the Pros and Cons of Using Mindless Undead
130: The Kvathork Principle: A Treatise on Awakenings

----------


## LokiRagnarok

131: 'Between You And Me: A Treatise on Magical Barriers And Destruction Thereof' by Cellendra Millitosa
132: 'The Love Of Your Life: Contigency Spells For Adverse Circumstances' by Shira Kalonis
133: 'Line Of Succession: Common Schemes Students Employ Against Their Masters' by Kona Averis
134: 'Paradoxical Geometry through the Ages' by Costa Shintanta
135: 'On the advantages of Ice Spells' by Daromed the Glacier
136: 'Poor Unfortunate Souls: Where To Harvest Your Life Energy' by Ursula Octones
137: 'The Beginner's Handbook on Common Pitfalls in Demonic Contracts' by Karanata Livandosz
138: 'The Advanced Handbook On Obscure Pitfalls in Demonic Contracts' by Karanata Livandosz, finished after her death by her pupil and successor Kona Averis

----------


## Vinyadan

0139. Hopefully It's Dead: And Other Vain Hopes, by Surdid Morlak
0140. Of Life, Death And Cymbals. What We Need And What We Want, by Eleutheros Malikiou
0141. A Comparative Study Of Wishing Wells. Are They Replicable?, by Otto Seren

----------


## Slipperychicken

Many fictional titles stolen from our favorite cosmic horror author, some on here are more keeping in theme with a villainous wizard. Since your game probably isn't in the real world, I redacted the place-names and replaced them with [Region].

0142: Clavis Alchimiae (Clavis Alchemical)
0143: Introduction to the Arcane
0144: Bestiary of [Region]
0145: Histories of [Region]
0146: On History
0147: On Religion
0148: Liber Ivonis
0149: Liber Mortis
0150: Book of Eibon
0151: Book of Lod
0152: Cthäat Aquadingen (things of the water), author unknown
0153: De Vermis Mysteriis
0154: On the Sending Out of the Soul
0155: Pnakotic Manuscripts
0156: Revelations of Glaaki
0157: Tarsioid Psalms
0158: Azathoth and Other Horrors
0159: Commentaries on Witchcraft (Robert Fludd)
0160: The Daemonolorum
0161: Of Evill Sorceries done in [Region] of Daemons in no Humane Shape
0162: Occultus (Heiriarchus)
0163: The Soul of Chaos (Hengist Gordon)
0164: Thaumaturgicall Prodigies
0165: The Witch-Cult in [Region] (Dr. Margaret Alice Murray)
0166: Astronomiae instauratae mechanica
0167: Astronomiae instauratae progymnasmata

I am so happy I use excel and didn't need to type out all of those numbers manually.

----------


## Gildedragon

0143: The Grimoire Compendium: A list of magical texts - Various Authors
0144: Tomos Botanicus: The Herbolary of Magic - Archmage Teronius and Grand Druid Aardvarius

----------


## Kelb_Panthera

145: Spirits and their quirks; a guide to being at one with the cosmos - an anonymous monk
146: Archmage to Wu-jen; a comprehensive guide to spellcasting traditions - Frank, Archivist of Boccob

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

First off, some fiction, because not every book in the library has to be about work.

0147: _Speaking with Illithids (Book 1 of the Underdark Trilogy)_ - Gasiad Highbranch
0148: _A Myconid at Midnight (Book 2 of the Underdark Trilogy)_ - Gasiad Highbranch
0149: _The Eye of the Beholder (Book 3 of the Underdark Trilogy)_ - Gasiad Highbranch
0150: _Adventures on the Shining Sea_ - Verra Bronzeshield

Then, a few useful non-fiction texts.

0151: _Common Oozes and How to Eradicate Them_ - Annen Wribrook
0152: _Draconic-Infernal Dictionary_
0153: _Guide to the Inns and Taverns of Sigil_ - Markus the Unspeakable

Maybe some religious material?

0154: _Great Wheel, Great Tree: Cosmology in the Fifteenth Century_ - Bori Gunulbar
0155: _The History of the Dead Three, and Other Tales_ - compiled by Ulil Moruro
0156: _The History of Tymora and Beshaba_ - Iriel Harlonde

----------


## AtlasSniperman

My characters write a lot of these

0157- treatise on traps v1 by ralkin brachyr
0158- treatise on traps v2, field combat by ralkin brachyr
0159- treatise on traps v3, magical traps by ralkin brachyr
0160- begginer merger on lei and mechanical engineering by ralkin brachyr
0161- advanced merger on lei and mechanical engineering by ralkin brachyr
0162- self constructing robotics by ralkin brachyr
0163- a whispered suggestion; oliver cormorant
0164- racial anatomics and arcane evolution by barricha longleaf
0165- Symboldex by huuran althola
0166- scrying for beginners by huuran althola
0167- on good necromancy; a study by huuran althola
0168- will and the inevitable; oliver cormorant

----------


## Seto

From my campaign world : 

0169 - _Sepulchral Musings_, by Vermias Laravan (a bold defense of why Necromancy is theologically acceptable)
0170 - _Soul-induced magicks and residual magicks, an Introduction_, a collaboration between the Wizarding Academy of Ardin and the Church of Boccob.
0171 - _First-order magicks and second-order magicks, an advanced Guide_, by the Church of Boccob.
0172 - _The strain of magic on our minds and how to handle it_, by Drogyn Lerson.
0173 - _The current state of research on Transmutation_, by Honorary Archwizard Eleanor Kain.
0174 - _Baleful Polymorph : an Arcane Thesis_, by Honorary Archwizard Eleanor Kain.
0175 - _The reversibility of Transmutation's undulatory trace, or my challenge to the Elven school of thought_, by Honorary Archwizard Eleanor Kain.
0176 - _Is Eleanor Kain a Fraud?_, by Master Wizard Andiniel Falnëor.
0177 - _An account of the Transmutation Controversy, and how Master Falnëor spent one year trapped inside a bottle_, by Zell Taran.
0178- _A detailed biography of Swordsmaster Alonna de Valpierre_, by Zell Taran.
0179- _Tales and Poems of Balgan_, by Zell Taran.

----------


## Vinyadan

180. Soul Density: Find the Right Gem for Your Target, by Zeman Fondly

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Just thought of a few inspired by one of my current campaigns.

0181: _On the Ethics of Pixie Dust as a Spell Component_ - Astra Glitterwing (translated from Sylvan by Raielan Sy'Ar)
0182: _I Spied for the Faerie Queens: Branwen Kitsune TELLS ALL!_ - Branwen Kitsune
0183: _To Capture a Swamp-Nymph_ - Alcazar Blackvale

----------


## Lacco

0184: The Masks we Wear - Jacquen H'ghar
0185: The Power of Symbols - author unknown
0186: Advanced Needlework: Stitches that Hold - Riven Skarrgrim
0187: Mummification for Advanced Studies - Hetsut Ahnemtophet et al.
0188: Liver, Bladder and Other Squishy Bits - Irvan Wquerish
0189: Experimental Alchemy for Magical Practitioners - Osmahax the Unclean
0190: Blasphemous Rituals Volume XIII - Durok the Weaver of Shadows

----------


## Vinyadan

191. Lost in Translation: Why Isn't Your Spell Working?, by Augustus Sequentis
192. Alternate Endings. A Compendium of Cases in Which the Knight Didn't Save the Damsel, by Ulrike Vonvongard
193. How To Survive a Night with An Undead, by Erwig the Tomb-Tainted
194. Shrinking: What's the Limit?, by Bob the Bomber
195. Magickaholic: Who Needs Sunshine?, by Haribert Funklauncher
196. War and Pieces. My Battlefield Collection, by Vendor the Grafter
197. The Eldritch Theurge as Alternative to a Gunship. Practical Considerations, by Gen. Danton Kradus
198. Is Eating while Casting Unhealthy?, by Bobocop Copperman
199. Magickea, Current Era Catalogue.
200. The Lost Heap, or, Why the Best Die First (and How to Profit from It), by Bacchanus Metalli

----------


## Lacco

0201: Life, Death and Undeath of Xzp'arsxzy'r'ltis the Lich - Xzp'arsxzy'r'ltis the Lich (autobiography)
0202: Magic in Blood - Autopsy of Elf - Ismaraz the Devourer
0203: Magic and Blood - Practical Guide to Sorcerors - Malakarai the Red
0204: Blood Magic - Practical Guide - Ahemar Qaradis
0205: Dark Arts: Artisan's Guide to Black and Gray - Mrazand Mazaridin
0206: Necromantic Circles and Their Various Effects on Summoning, Binding and Banishing - Caspar Viridinis
0207: Stone Circles of [insert world] - Uraz Graabraz
0208: Astronomical Phenomena of [insert world] and Their Various Effects on Summoning, Binding and Banishing - Caspar Viridinis
0209: To Acquire Mastery of Ray Spells - Nirsind I'alvaar
0210: Demonical Effigies of [insert country] - Raisin Marjorie

----------


## TheTeaMustFlow

0211: Combat Trigonometry, or: How To Not Incinerate Your Allies - Renault 'Red' Blaine, Evoker Extraordinaire.
0212: Thoughts on the Conquest of Encier - Laszlo Strasser, Suel Archanamach
0213: A True History of the Suelese Conquest - Tarquel V, Last Queen-Bishop of Encier.
0214: How Bad Could It Be? Vol. I: Why Friends Don't Let Friends Near the Deck of Many Things - Mercer, Elven Rogue.
0215: How Bad Could It Be? Vol. II: Why One Should Not Question A Beholder's Life Choices - Mercer, Elven Rogue and onetime Statue.
0216: How Bad Could It Be? Vol, III: Why Friends Don't Let Familiars Near the Deck of Many Things Either - Mercer, Silver Wyrm, onetime Statue and erstwhile Elven Rogue.
0217: The Fourth Voyage Across the Sea - Lord Salvadore Perissus
0218: Threats Transcending Borders, a Treatise Written For All Kingdoms - Wesley Garrosh
0219: Wesley Garrosh is a Damned Liar - Riker Garrosh
0220: Lighting A Flame In The Phlogiston, and Other Errors: A Critique of Fleet Strategy in the Second Unhuman War - Captain-Commodore Icarus Moonshadow, Elven Imperial Navy (discharged)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

0221: _Five Proposals for the Improvement of Crop Yields by Means Arcane and Divine_ - Stanson Wilders
0222: _Transmundane Agriculture is a Threat to the Common Man_ - Korali Amberspark, Court Mage to Mayor Openhand
0223: _Deregulate Agricultural Magic Now!_ - Lady Ellacia Derezan, Baron Kyndale
0224: _The Economic Miracle of Kyndale_ - Sun Liling
0225: _A Study of the Environmental Hazards Associated with Uncontrolled Sorcery_ - Korali Amberspark, Court Mage to Mayor Openhand
0226: _Transmundane Agriculture: The Future Starts Today!_ - Stanson Wilders
0227: _A Legal Framework for the Outlawing of Magically-Enhanced Farming_ - Korali Amberspark, Court Mage to Mayor Openhand
0228: _Open Letter to Miss. Amberspark, 23rd Myrtul 1492_ - Stanson Wilders
0229: _Proceedings of 2nd Kythorn 1492: The Trial of Mr. Stanson Wilders for the Crime of Seditious Libel_ - Arravash Magistrate's Court

----------


## ApocalypseSquid

0230: Ethics of Transformation Magic on Nonhumans- Koljor Ardelat
0231: An Exploration in the Magic of Fallen Civilizations- Dhara Nolher
0232: Musings on the Consumption of Thoughts - K'llthol Nikqarhll - translated from the initial illithid by Gharen "The Mad"
0233: Natural Heirarchies of All Beings, Mortal and Immortal - Gharen "The Mad"

----------


## Twelvetrees

0224: Notes on Various Effects of Wild Magic on Gnollish Physiology - Gadren Thusorn

0225: An Introduction to Goblinoid Courting - Druv Volgu

0226: Rust Monsters: Housing and Care - Alden Winstanley

0227: The Many Uses of an Unseen Servant - Julius Omond

----------


## Bohandas

As an additional resource I'd like to point you all to the random title generator "Bookspinner" on Seventh Sanctum

http://www.seventhsanctum.com/genera...me=bookspinner

----------


## Slipperychicken

> As an additional resource I'd like to point you all to the random title generator "Bookspinner" on Seventh Sanctum
> 
> http://www.seventhsanctum.com/genera...me=bookspinner


Well well well, that is a good one. Posting the first 20 from I got from it.

0228: A Comparison of Longbows and Shortbows
0229: A Criticism of the Cultural Leaders of the City
0230: A Discussion of the Maintenance of the Crossbow-pistol and Sword
0231: A Tutorial of Ancient Sorceries
0232: An Abridged Peacetime Comparison of Tridents and Darts
0233: An Overview of The Courtship Rituals of The Cyclops
0234: Ancient Theurgy
0235: Classic Evocations for Enchanters
0236: Current Studies of The Respiratory System of Trolls
0237: Falsehoods Concerning the Legendary Clerics of the Territories
0238: Goblins' Mating Habits
0239: Minions Serving the Vengeance Gods
0240: Sayings of the Great Birth Goddess
0241: Summoning for the Wizard
0242: The Barony's Ideological Crimes
0243: The Codex of Enchantment
0244: The Legendary Blasphemers of the Plant God
0245: The Peacetime Use of Remedial Evocations
0246: The Rituals of the Forge Goddess
0247: The Skeletal System of Harpies

----------


## Knaight

Handcopied textbook tomes, from the mage's days as an apprentice, all of which can have a prestigious mage's name stuck in them somewhere:

0268-0278
_ Practical Alchemy_Alchemy VitaeAlchemy AvitaeAlchemy: The Central MagicIntroductory HerbalismMystical HerbsMaterial and Magical Balances in Alchemical EngineeringPrinciples of EnchantmentHumanoid EnchantmentThermoalchemy

0279-0289 (0281 through 0287 need to appear together)
Individual papers, in much more detail:
_Purification of wolfbane extract in owlbear fat solvents._Longevity effects on enchantment resistance among elven priestsSobriety as charm vulnerability in adult dwarves - Uther Stonewarden, 1214Sobriety as charm resistance in adult dwarves - Mordak Gemweaver, 1215Sobriety has no effect on charm efficacy among adult dwarves - Uther Stonewarden, 1216The effects of alcohol on dwarven charm resistance evaluated on a per alcohol basis - Mordak Gemweaver, 1215Sobriety still has no effect on charm efficacy among adult dwarves - Uther Stonewarden, 1217Alchemical analysis of blood alchohol concentration in dwarves - Abernath The Great, 1219Charm susceptability as an effect of blood alcohol level in adult dwarven populations - Uther Stonewarden and Mordak Gemweaver, 1220Maximizing generational size changes in mammal-amphibian crossbreedingPossible applications for subterranean mushroom spores in production of potion precursors

----------


## Gravitron5000

Secluded in the back of the library, away from prying eyes are the following three tomes.  The pages are worn and bindings cracked from heavy use.

0290 - Fluffy Bunnies vol. I
0291 - Fluffy Bunnies vol. II - Too Fluffy
0292 - Fluffy Bunnies vol. III - Soooo Fluffy

----------


## Bohandas

0293 This Old Dungeon (by Bob Villain)

----------


## DavidSh

294: _Proceedings of the 1043rd International Conference on Calling, Summoning, and Teleportation_

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

295: Don't Do What Donny Don't Does: First Principles of Safe Spellcasting

296: I Know You're Reading This Title, [Player Character's name]

297: Break Those Chains That Bind You

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

298: Observation of Einstein-Podolsky-Rosen Entanglement on Supraquantum Structures by Induction Through Nonlinear Transuranic Crystal of Extremely Long Wavelength (ELW) Pulse from Mode-Locked Source Array

----------


## Bohandas

299: Flammable Objects: A Comprehensive List

300: 666 Things to Do In The Lower Planes

301: Making Friends: My Life As A Golem Crafter

----------


## Bohandas

302.) Potions I Have Known And Loved

303.) Military Applications of the Alchemic Transmutation of Essence of Pitchblende

304.) The Shrieking Wind: An Interview With the Abyssal Prince Miska the Wolf-Spider During His Exile In Pandemonium

305.) The Biblionomicon

306.) Asses and Gasses: A Study Of Equines of the Elemental Plane of Air

307.) The Book Of Vexingly Insufficient Light

308.) Lose Weight The Antigravity Way

----------


## Gildedragon

309) On the Existence and Measurement of the Six Fundamentals of Individuals.- St. Deco Inwich

----------


## Madbox

309. How to Cast 'Friends' and Influence People: A Guide to Effective Charms- by Dill Carnough

310. No More Guano: Basic Magic Foci Construction- by Eve Oaker.

311. The Infiltration of Incompetent's Isthmus: A Primer on Martial Application of Magic- by Sir Major General Shaka deHannibal.

----------


## TheTeaMustFlow

> 311. The Infiltration of Incompetent's Isthmus: A Primer on Martial Application of Magic- by Sir Major General Shaka deHannibal.


Strictly speaking, that should be Major General Sir Shaka deHannibal. Aaanyway...

312: Combat Abjuration, or: How To Not Get Incinerated - Renault 'Red' Blaine, Evoker Extraordinaire.
313: Living On A Prayer: Memoirs of a Sacred Exorcist - Maurice Helgred, Sword of St. Cuthbert
314: The Burning Hate, Being A Revelation Of The Dark Secrets Of The So-Called Shining One - Unknown
315: The Vital Pact - Argyll Te'Shea
316: Malconvokation and Malfeasance: On Certain Heresies Against The Sun Father - Archbishop Jozan, Church Inquisitor to the Peloran Faithful

----------


## Gildedragon

317: Of Mice and Men: Transmutation, Sapience and the Soul 
318: Of Mice and Men: Using Divination to Prevent Disaster
319: Of Mice and Men: On My Experience As An Urban Druid
320: Of Mice and Men: A Treatise on Company (from cohorts to familiars)

----------


## Madbox

> Strictly speaking, that should be Major General Sir Shaka deHannibal.


Ah, my bad. Tank you for pointing that out. 

321. Theoretical Concepts Behind Constructing a Philosopher's Stone- by N. Flameel (with intro by Harold Ceramicist)
322.5th Dimensional Constructs and their Applications- by Pauli Hidron

----------


## Bohandas

323.) The Searing Catalog: Mail Order Items From The Elemental Plane of Fire

----------


## ZxxZ

324: A Treatise on Prayer: Spells and Communication across Planar Boundaries
325: Bynding vnd Svmmoning IV Neophytes
326: Elemental Psychology Association Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mana Disorders Volume Five

----------


## TheTeaMustFlow

327: Ardent to Wilder, Being a Complete Treatise on the Psionic Arts, etc. - Lord Saeomon, Cerebremancer. 
328: Suel Expeditionary Field Guide: Underdark - Laszlo Strasser, Suel Arcanamach.
329: Fearful Symmetry: An Account of the Last Rakshasa War - Sky Marshal Yvonne 'Catslayer' Ugarte, 4th Human Interstellar.
330: Denying the Urge to Theurge, A Case against the Combination of Arcane and Divine - Caphodel Berrendar, Master Specialist..
331: Simply Fascinating! Memoirs of a Magus, vol. II - Kalind Leschay, Ultimate Magus.
332: The 'Mage Armour' Myth: A Rebuttal - Caspian LaMont, Abjurant Champion.
333: Criminal Dossier #628: Leruun Anstrun, 'Eldritch Disciple' (Heresy, Treason, Vandalism) - Kory Stargazer, Commonwealth Star Chamber.
334: Criminal Dossier #793: Oslavan Kaligos, 'Eldritch Theurge' (Proscribed Arcana, Murder, Theft of Commonwealth Property) - Kory Stargazer, Commonwealth Star Chamber.
335: People Change: A Biography of Torgar Coalhair, the Enlightened Spirit - Arilus Gendor, former Innkeeper.
336: The Holy Scourge: Confessor Ruprecht Varsuun, and His Part in My Downfall - Count Lucius Darvold, Vampire Lord, twice deceased.
337: Music is Life, Music is Death - Lalage Amatifa, Lyric Thaumaturge
338: Criminal Dossier #912: Lukaas Duskwhisper 'Nightmare Spinner' (Proscribed Arcana, Espionage, Mass Murder) - Kory Stargazer, Commonwealth Star Chamber.
339: Nothing to Understand: On the Futility of Comprehending the Wild Soul - Archdruid Vadania, speech given to the Green Conclave prior to its schism.

----------


## Cealocanth

340: _So You Want to be a Lich - Five Easy Steps to a More Skeletal You_ by Archmage Morthog the Destroyer
341: _Web of Lies - A Despot's Guide to Power_ by King William the Terrible
342: _Tides of War - Memoirs of an Old Orc_ By Grognar Maneater
343: _Bits and Pieces - Making the Most of Your Spare Parts_ by Rev. Thomas the Fallen
344: _The Meditations of Our Hearts - The Writings of the Lost Men of Dagon_ by Lord Tiberius II
345: _The Problem with Pixies_ by Ellandria Stone
346: _How I Got Back Alive - An Apocryphist's Guide to The Elemental Plane of Evil_ by Erdur Mellanger
347: _An Idiot's Guide to Summoning Circles_ by Alesheva Moore
348: _Those Wretched Halls - Maps and Records from the Halls of Eternal Torment_ by Michael Chandler

----------


## Bohandas

Parodies of the kind of random book names Dwarf Fortress generates:

349. _I Can't Believe It's Not the Human_
350. _Can Idle Speculation Save The World?_
351. _Understanding Confusion_
352. _To Arrogance and Glory_
353. _Could It Be Uncertainty?_
354. _And She Sang Bawdy Tavern Songs_

Actual book names generated in my current Dwarf Fortress game

355. _Captivated by Worried Doom_
356. _True Rythm_
357. _Victory By The Path of the Moon_
358. _The World Without the Center_
359. _A Humble Offering To The Gutter_
360. _A Meditation On Eclipses_
361. _A World of Predator and Prey_
362. _Anguish and the Trampled Fury_
363: _Animal Diseases: Problems and Solutions_
364. _Animal Courtship: My Only Mistake_
365. _The Book of Knowledge_
366. _Book of the Moving World_
367. _Can the Sun and Moon Save the World?_
368. _Commentary on Trade Maps_
369. _Civilization Might Help_
370. _Concerning Predator and Prey_
371. _Discourse on Perception_
372. _Dissection: Problems and Solutions_
373. _Do We Understand the Path of the Moon_
374. _Elements of the Quadratic Equation_
375. _Errors in Anatomy_
376. _Explorations of the MountainHome_
377. _Exploring Animal Embryos_
378. _Factual Humans: A New Approach_
379. _For The Love of Making Maps_
380. _The Great Stationary Sun_
381. _Ignorance in the Modern Era_
382. _In Pursuit of the Moon's Path_
383. _Inquiries on Trade_
384. _Inquiries on the Food Chain_
385. _Journey to Knowledge_
386. _Journey to the Moon_
387. _Joy Explained_
388. _Life With Humans_
389. _Lonesome Freedom_
390. _Master of the Stars_
391. _Meditations on Social Animals_
392. _Memories and Nothing More_
393. _Misconceptions about the Sun and Moon_
394. _Mysteries of Civilization_
395. _Observation For Students_
396. _Ores in the Age of Myths_
397. _Principles of Rainfall_
398. _Rainfall and Rivers, My Life_
399. _Records of Lunar Phases_
400. _Reflections on the Body_
401. _Secret Observation_
402. _Secret Surgery_
403. _Social Animals: A Brief Introduction_
404. _Strange Animal Diets_
405. _Strange Stars_
406. _The Facts: My Only Mistake_
407. _Equations: The Definitive Guide_
408. _The Future of the Stars_
409. _Goblins in the Age of Myth_
410. _The Human: A Brief Introduction_
411. _Secrets of the Economy_
412. _The Soul: Fact or Fiction?_
413. _The Study of Trees_
414. _The Wizard's Guide to Adhesives_
415. _The Wizard's Guide to Anatomy_
416. _The World of the Warrior_
417. _Thoughts On The Poor_
418. _Traditional Metals_
419. _Treatise on Dwarves_

pausing the list for a moment for an aside

420. _The Dank Hemp Sutra_, by Olidammara (attributed)

continuing the list

421. _Uncanny Wind Patterns_
422. _Victory By Dissection_

----------


## Eldan

423. Keraunomancy for Beginners, by  Shesasalk Garr
424. And yet it Moves - Advanced Telekinesis, Author Unknown
425. YS ATUN VRAMA PRESH - Seven Syllables of Royalty
426. Codex of Supernatural Planar Diseases by Findelwald Tungsten
427. Deliberations on the Blood Queen of Minauros by Viscount Mammon
428. Fundamentals of Magic, by Armory 99
429. The Planetouched: from Fiend to Fomor, by Lexicat Kull
430. Magical Essences: from Amber to Zirconium, by 
431. Stay 5 Miles Upwind, a Beginner's Guide to Phlogiston, by Ragnar Sunnafried
432. A Lexicon of Infernal Truenames from A...[Rest ist is burned]
433. The Stars Behind the Stars , by Kreesam Rahandra
434. Nigredo - Destruction and the Magnum Opus, by N. Flamel
435. Why not use Fire? - Creative Problemsolving, by Ashakaraxelehsvanatorus, the Crimson Claw
436. Behind and Between - the Astral Plane, by Liram Laxat
437. Magical Creatures and How to Eat them, by Xanxost
438. I knew you would find this, [Player Character] - A very specific Guide to Divination

----------


## Cealocanth

> 425. YS ATUN VRAMA PRESH - Seven Syllables of Royalty


I don't know how you're pronouncing this, but I count six syllables. Is that the point?

439:_ The Alchemical Soup - An Augur's Guide to Alchemical Abiogenesis_ by Dark Lord Therin Stonehammer

----------


## Gildedragon

440: Messianic Prophecies of the Great Ocean: Xozs En'wan

----------


## Eldan

> I don't know how you're pronouncing this, but I count six syllables. Is that the point?


I am a consumate liar and the seventh syllable is not spoken with the tongue of flesh.

441: The Iron Rose: Lady Melissa Heartwright and the Unseelie Wars

----------


## Bohandas

From my now defunct MSPA messageboard forum adventure "Ekolid"

442. _Field Guide to Common Mortal Bipeds_
443. _Bettor's Guide to The Blood War_
444. _Hot Bodies_ - A character examining this book will find it to be filled with detailed woodcuts of people burning to death

----------


## Cealocanth

445.) _What Color is a White Horse - An Illusionist's Guide to Optics_ by Perrin Fritzcannon

----------


## Bohandas

446.) The Coloring Book Out Of Space



447.) The Omnomnomicon: 666 Evil Recipes

448.) Your Stupid Minds: A Guide to Manipulatiin

449.) 101 Bawdy Hymns

----------


## JAL_1138

450:  With a Thousand Lies and a Good Disguise:  the Bard's Handbook, Vol. 1
451:  The Joker and the Thief:  the Bard's Handbook, Vol. 2
452:  Sound the Horn and Call the Cry:  the Bard's Handbook, Vol. 3

----------


## Nashira

I made this one up for a short film I wrote/filmed a little while ago.
453: Mystical Venereal Diseases - a medical journal on diseases one might catch whilst courting the more "exotic" members from beyond the material plane. I can provide some examples of anyone is curious.

----------


## Bohandas

From various Mel Brooks movies:

454.) _How I Did It_ (a treatise on the reanimation of dead tissue)

455.) _The Theory and Theology of the Evil Undead_

----------


## Bohandas

456.) _Classification of Spirits_ (regarding ghosts and outsiders)
457.) _Classification of Spirits_ (regarding liquor)




> I made this one up for a short film I wrote/filmed a little while ago.
> 453: Mystical Venereal Diseases - a medical journal on diseases one might catch whilst courting the more "exotic" members from beyond the material plane. I can provide some examples of anyone is curious.


That sounds extremely interesting




> 445.) _What Color is a White Horse - An Illusionist's Guide to Optics_ by Perrin Fritzcannon


Grey if we believe the misleading jargon

----------


## Madbox

> I made this one up for a short film I wrote/filmed a little while ago.
> 453: Mystical Venereal Diseases - a medical journal on diseases one might catch whilst courting the more "exotic" members from beyond the material plane. I can provide some examples of anyone is curious.


If they have that, then they might have...
458:_ Play Being, Entertainment for Sapients_, with every monthly issue for the past 500 years

----------


## Bohandas

459.) _History of Notable Cursed Gems and Jewelry_

EDIT:
460.) _Index of Band Books_ by the cult of Heward
461.) _Construction of Urban Housing Using Non-Standard Building Materials_ by Zagyg Yragerne
462.) _Paranormal Urban Development_ by Zagyg Yragerne
463.) Stone etched copy of epic spell _Zagyg's Towering Inferno_

Evocation (Fire)
Spellcraft DC: 81

Components: V, S, M, F, focus, xp
Casting Time: 11 minutes
Range: 300 Feet
Area: four 60 foot wide by 200 foot high walls and twenty 60 foot by 60 foot floors
Durion: Permanent
Saving Throw: Yes
Spell Resistence: Yes
To Develop: Seed energy (200x200 wall of flame) (DC 19) factors: increase area to 3x (+8), unusual shape (ad hoc +3), permanemt (x5) increase cating time by 10 minutes (-20), Decrease damage die 1 step (-5), component: wand of wall of fire (ad hoc -8, based on the wand's xp cost to create), focus: ring of fire elemental command (ad hoc -16, based on xp cost divided by 5), burn 2000 xp (-20)

Conjusres a 60 foot wide, 200 foot high, 20 story building made of fire. One side of each wall and floor, selected by the caster, sends forth waves of energy, dealing 2d3 points of fire damage to creatures within 10 feet and 1d3 points of fire damage to those past 10 feet but within 20 feet. The wall deals this damage when it appears and in each round that a creature enters or remains in the area. In addition, the wall deals 2d4+20 points of fire damage to any creature passing through it. Even if the spell fails it still creates four regular _Walls of Fire_ along the tower's base which appear 6 minutes into casting and persist for 1 round per caster level afterward

Focus: A Ring 0f Fire Element Command. All of its spells must be ready to use when the castib starts and all are discharged by the time the spellcasting ends (so one would need to wait a day after casting the spell before one could use the ring again for wall of Fire, and a week before one could use it for Flame Strike)

Material component: A fully charged wand of _Wall of Fire_, which is completely depleted by the spell.

XP Cost: 2000 xp

----------


## Gildedragon

464.) Z'zagats Guide to The Planes
465.) Myghellin's Divinatory Almanac

----------


## Bohandas

466.) Interpretation of Dreams
467.) Magic Runes Made E Z

----------


## Lentrax

468-487. A Brief History of the Fourth Wizard War. (Abridged)

----------


## Bohandas

488.) Madhouse Powerhouse: Harnessing the Power of the Outer Planes Through Delusion

----------


## Segev

489) _Final Words_ (a collection of copies of the last pages of journals written by adventurers who died while on quests)

490) _Serpent Sorting_ (a book on various kinds of snakes. Protected by _sepia's snake sigil_ and contains both that spell and _summon monster VII_ with an emphasis on how to use it to call snakes)

----------


## Bohandas

491.) The End Was The Beginning: The Retrocausal Descent of Illithids From Githyanki Stock

----------


## Bohandas

492.) Journal of High Energy Metaphysics
493.) The Onyx Tablet of Boccob
494.) The Starving Peasant Diet

----------


## The Bandicoot

495.) Capriciously Callous Cantrips 
496.)Effaciously Effervescent Evocations
497.)Divinely Deterrent Divinations

----------


## Segev

498.) On The Summoning And Binding of the Demon Abcdefghijklmnopqurstuvwxys.

----------


## Eldan

495: Migmar's Micronomicon: A guide to appropriately sized spells for the Tiny
Contains 40 spells for faeries and other very small spellcasters who will rarely ever need to set something on fire that's 20 feet in diameter.

496: The Shadow War: Eladrin, Succubi, Rakshasa and Others, by Zerpeflex Krin
On the impact of powerful shapeshifters with political agendas on mortal civilizations. Draws the surprising conclusion that a lot of their impact was actually positive.

----------


## The Bandicoot

501.)Over Half-way There: A Guide to Intermediate Teleportation

----------


## One Step Two

502: Treatises on Time Travel Volume 3: By Vardus the Mad, published 1235 DR
503: Treatises on Time Travel Volume 2: By Vardus the Mad, published 1242 DR
504: Treatises on Time Travel Volume 1: By Vardus the Mad, published 1247 DR

----------


## Bohandas

505.) Multiversal Principles
---
506.) The Divine Docudrama
507.) Liberation Through Swearing During the Intermediate State
508.) The Book of Coming Forth Around Eleven-ish

----------


## Feralgeist

In a game I'm currently in i made up the title of

509.) Interdimensional stonemasonry: 86 ways to cook for a Xorn.

----------


## Lentrax

510: Advanced Evocation 405: You shall not pass.
511: Transfiguration and You: About that cat...
512: Law 522: Rights of the Undead When Sentience Is In Absentia.
513: Time Travel: A Practical Guide to Relating to Yourself.

----------


## Segev

514: The Gredforge Book of Hillariously Cursed Items

----------


## Bohandas

515.) Bestiary of Celestial Creatures

----------


## AtlasSniperman

516) Bestiary of Fiendish Creatures
517) The Celestials guide to mortal planes.
518) The Fiends guide to slave planes.
519) Do Outsiders think you are a joke, by Flai Dedorf

----------


## Segev

520) The Mortal's Guide to Loophole-Free Infernal Contracts You Can Trust, by M. Phistopheles.

----------


## JAL_1138

521:  _1,001 Ways to Die: Concerning the Subject of Water and its Many Dangers_

----------


## Lord Torath

> 521:  _1,001 Ways to Die: Concerning the Subject of Water and its Many Dangers_


Hah!  I think I'll include that on the shelf of the next wizard my party encounters!  As soon as they get back from the Isle of Dread, anyway.  Is there a PC name you'd like to attach as the Author?

----------


## JAL_1138

> Hah!  I think I'll include that on the shelf of the next wizard my party encounters!  As soon as they get back from the Isle of Dread, anyway.  Is there a PC name you'd like to attach as the Author?


There'd be a thousand and one, all dead...*thousand-yard stare*

Man, I've lost so many over the years I'm not sure how to pick one above the others.  "A collection of historical accounts, compiled by J. Ayell the Scribe," perhaps.

----------


## The Bandicoot

522:Death From Above :An Intricate Examination of the Common Dire Squirrel

----------


## JAL_1138

523)  _The Art of Dungeon Design_, by Karereca Hcilimed

524)  _1,001 More Ways to Die: Concerning the Perils of Adventuring as a Beginning Wizard_

525)  _Ledgerdomain: The Adventurer's Guide to Tax Avoidance Strategies and Interplanar Accounting_

526)  _Needs More Magma: Principles of Dwarven Engineering and Architecture, as Related by the Masters of these Arts from the Realm of the Twelve Bays, with Case Studies and Examples, compiled by Urist McScribe_

----------


## soldersbushwack

524) Dungeons and Drapery: A New Dialectic
 on Interior Design and Destruction
525) Bugbark's Illustrated Guide to Darkness
526) Vecna's Hidden Secrets of Neck Romancy
527) High Priest Mixolatl's Guide to Pediatric Heart Surgery

----------


## Bohandas

528.) _This Old Dungeon: Destroying Debilitating and Decapitating Intruders to Older Lairs_

----------


## red_kangaroo

529. _Guilty Conscience, Vol. XVII: On the Subject of Random Encounters, Sapient Monsters and Remorse_
530. _Practical Guide to Necromansery for Every Everydaymans by Pete Gravediggings_
531. _I Am the Servant of God: the Intriguing Tale of a Stolen Egg, Life Among Humans and Its Woes and Joys, the Miraculous Youngling and Escaping the Injustice - Autobiography of Xissixlalass the Favoured Soul of Semuanya_
532. _I Am the Servant of God: the Dreams of Homeland Unfulfilled, My People - My Sorrow, Unity is Strength and the Great Lizardfolk Convention - Autobiography of Xissixlalass the High Priest of Semuanya_
533. _I Am the Voice of God: How to Build Your Empire, Lebensraum for Lizardfolk, Scales Good - Skin Bad and the Last Thoughts Before Battle - Autobiography of Xissixlalass the Pope of Semuanya_
534. _I Am the Voice of God: Battles Won and Battles Lost, What Shall We Do With a Captive Human, Where Dinosaurs Lost We Prevail and the Burden of Power I Shall Bear Upon My Shoulders - Autobiography of Xissixlalass the Priest-King of Lizardfolk_
535. _I Am the God: the Whole World Lies Before Us, the Glorious Deeds of Mine, I Am Xissixlalass, thy God and Thus Spake the Almighty - Autobiography of Xissixlalass the God-Emperor of Lizardfolk_
536. _He Was the Favoured of Mine: Of Humility - unknown author, found in the ruins of the Grand Ziggurat of Xissixlalass_
537. _1000 Magical Insects and 1001 Mystical Insects_
538. _Cantrips for Cripples #7 - No Need for Hands When You Have Mage Hand_
539. _Alicorns of Arcadia_
540. _The Complete Companion to Funny Fungi_
541. _Thy Wish Is My Command: The Genie Etiquette_
542. _The Magic of Mammaries (by Mordenkainen)_
543. _Weird Molds and How to Brew Them_
544. _Astronomy or Astrology: The Answer is in the Stars_
545. _Raising Undead for Fun and Profit_
546. _It Was Inevitable, the Zelekuth Publishing_
547. _Inquisition: The History of Unexpectedness_

----------


## JAL_1138

548:  _The Tragic Irony:  How Forty-Thousand Souls Bled and Died in Fifteen Years of War for the Relics of a Pacifistic Saint_
549:  _That Which Redeems, Vol. I:  Of the Ilmatari Paladin Ser Aljernon and the Succubus Meridiana_
550:  _That Which Redeems, Vol. II:  Of the Knight Ser Aljernon and the Succubus Meridiana_
551:  _That Which Redeems, Vol. III:  Of the Blackguard Ser Aljernon and the Succubus Meridiana_
552:  _That Which Redeems, Vol. IV:  Of the Blackguard Ser Aljernon and the Ilmatari Novice Meridiana_
553:  _That Which Redeems, Vol. V:  Of the Blackguard Ser Aljernon and the Ilmatari Paladin Ser Meridiana_
554:  _That Which Redeems, Vol. VI:  Of the Knight Ser Aljernon and the Paladin Ser Meridiana_
555:  _That Which Redeems, Vol VII:  Of the Ilmatari Paladins Ser Aljernon and Ser Meridiana_
556:  _That Which Redeems, Vol VIII:  Of the Children of the Penitents_

----------


## Squiddish

557. _Of Rabbits and Grails: A memoir_ by Tim

----------


## Bohandas

558.) _Necronomicon Ex-Mortis_, Roughly Translated "Book of the Dead" - Legend has it that it was written by the Dark Ones. The book served as a passage way, to the evil worlds beyond. It was written long ago when the seas ran red with blood, It was this blood that was used to ink the book. In the year 1300 AD, The book dissapeared.

----------


## Jama7301

Tucked away in the back, in shame.

559.) So You Want To Be Social?  A Guide to Good First Impressions

----------


## JAL_1138

560:  _On the Curious Nature of the Unchanging Multiversal Gold Standard and the Utter Inexplicability Thereof, or How to Give an Economist an Aneurism_

----------


## Dragonexx

561: The Complete Book of Elves: **** you you ****ing **** pointy eared ******y treehugging horse****ing ****eating ******anklyodon arrogant what the dictating spell is still on?
562: 101 Ways to Cook a Mephit, By Xanxost the Slaad.
563: Pandemonium and it's Many Mindsets
564: Athas, and Why You Should Avoid It
565: Paladine/Bahumut, The Paradox Solved!
566: A Comparison of Palanthas Shirt Fabrics, Volume 12, Collar Fabrics
567: Definitely Not Explosive Runes
568: Okay, Seriously this Time. No Explosive Runes
569: Okay, the Explosive Runes Stop Now. For reals!
570: Senur Evisolpxe
571: Your Still Here? Okay Okay, This Book for Real has the Map!
572: This is Just too Easy. Okay, I Promise the Next Book has no Explosive Runes.
573: An Study of Symbol Spells.
574: Crazy Things Angels can Do with Their Wings!

----------


## Jama7301

575). Vileth's Tactical Handbook vol I - Your Meat Shield and You
576). Vileth's Tactical Handbook vol II - Friendly Fire
577). Vileth's Tactical Handbook vol III - Why Won't It Burn? Tips for Dealing with Spell Resistance
578). Vileth's Tactical Handbook vol IV - How to Bend the Cosmos Responsibly

----------


## Dragonexx

579: "Tarrasques? In my world?" (It's more likely than you think.)

----------


## Khaiel

580: _Dramatic Science for Beginners Vol. I: Moving at the speed of the plot._
581: _Dramatic Science for Beginners Vol. II: Unobtanium and you._
582: _Dramatic Science for Beginners Vol. III: Convection schmonvection._

----------


## Lentrax

583: _This Old Dungeon_ by Bob Vila.

----------


## JAL_1138

584:  _The Most Important Piece of Gear You Will Ever Own: An Ode to the Humble Ten-Foot Pole._ (_Author's Note:  This volume was written on three 10ft poles which were processed into paper via the Fabricate spell, using a stylus made from the leftover remnants._)

----------


## Jama7301

585: _Double Double, Fizz, Bang, Bubble: Avoiding Common Alchemical Mistakes._

----------


## Efrate

586: Hunt, Kill, Eat, Love - A guide to Magical and mundane Animals by Thokk "One Tusk" Deerlover, Druid 
587: Treating Common and Uncommon Maladies Derived From Mundane and Magical Beasts: Thilvarra Silverbrow, Healer
588: That crazy orc is at it again: Hilarious tales of a Self proclaimed "Animal Lover" - By Thorbin Redbeard of Clan IronAnvil.  
589: Why are we still here? by Jon and Jan, Dvati; Telepath(s)
590: The Gold is in his Favorite Stuffed Doe - Rayvin, Halfling Rogue.

----------


## Yukitsu

From an actual character I had played.

591: Personal Pronouns and Other Grammar Under Temporal Alterations and Omniscience ~ Cael
592: Biological Network Nodes of Integrated Single Cell Organisms ~ Cael
593: A Treatise on Ethical Lichdom ~ Cael
594: Pre-Histories:  A Causal Treatise on the Impending Catastrophe of 1783 ~ Cael
595: Harnessing Individual Greed to Enhance Society ~ Cael
596: Trade Embargoes and Other Economic Warfare ~ Cael
597: A Response to the Criticisms of "The Meta-Ethics of Omniscience and Guidance" ~ Cael
598: The Meta-Ethics of Omniscience and Guidance ~ Cael
599: Pragmatic Justification for Avoiding Post Scarcity in a World of Advanced Magic ~ Cael
600: Astrology for Complete and Utter Plonkers ~ Cael
601: Tricarboxylic Acid Cycle in Android Voltaic Circulatory Systems (AKA how to make a lemon powered robot) ~ Eliza Watts
602: Recursive Non-Euclidean Materials and their Observed Properties ~ Eliza Watts
603: Interaction of Recursive Non-Euclidean Materials and Singularities ~ Eliza Watts
604: Observed Properties of Spontaneous Portal Manifestation ~ Eliza Watts
605: Psionic Sub Space Manifestation:  Observations of Physical Laws in Other Worlds ~ Jo Pistachio
606: Evolving Network Relays with Semi-Randomized Weighted Outcomes:  Free Will in AI ~ Jo Pistachio
607: Rat DNA Alteration to Grow Solar Voltaic Nano-Tubules ~ Jo Pistachio

----------


## Segev

608: Confessions of a Wizard: Yes, I did it.

----------


## TheFamilarRaven

609: Rainbows and Butterflies Without the Compromise: A Guide to Top Quality Magical Reagents

610: Masters of The Multiverse: A History of the Most Powerful Mages of All Time

611: Pointy Hats Weekly: Fashionable Robes for the Discerning Wizard

----------


## Vinyadan

612. You Really Should Read This Book, by Plotius Hook.

----------


## JAL_1138

613:  _If I Ever Leave This World Alive: A Bard's Guide to Resurrection and Planar Travel_
614:  _The Generalist: How to Do Everything_
615:  _The Charismatic and the Dead: Paladin Combat Training for Sorcerers and Bards_

----------


## Tiktik Ironclaw

616. 101 Utility Spells: The Generalist's Edition
617. Wizards: You Are the Best, by Monty the Cook
618. Pole-Arms or Spiked Chains?  A Treatise on Armament Fetishes
619. Kobolds, by Tucker
620. The Lust of the Sinister Drow Priestesses, by Sal Acious
621. Hobgoblin Homecooking: 42 Meals with Gouda Cheese, by Bluecloak
622. Dark Romance, a Lolth/Eilistraee fic
623. Being an Enchanter: Don't, by Pow Regammer
624. The Guide to Pest Removal: Munchkins, by Darnius Morel

----------


## TheFamilarRaven

625: On Teaching Sorcery: How to Teach the Control, Focus and Applications of In-Born Magics, Zera Lorecast

626: Sorcerers Study Magic Too: A Compilation of Treatises, Essays and Journals by Famous Sorcerers

627: So You Want to Be A God? - A Wizardly Guidebook. Author unknown, but the first copy was discovered in a monastery operated by treants.

----------


## JAL_1138

628:  _How to Use Lead Sheeting to Block Scrying Attempts by the Squirrels Living in Your Eyesockets and Rutabaga Flip-Flop Finagle Xylophone Oh God My Teeth are Melting You Damnable Stridulation_, by Arglevar the Mad (published posthumously after his death from lead poisoning in CE 468)

----------


## Segev

629: _Completely Innocuous Uses for Lead Sheeting In Your Completely Legitimate Place Of Business_ by Eve L. Innkeeper

----------


## Lentrax

630: _Proper Packing Techniques for Your Bag of Holding_, by Fastegrath the Fastidiously Neat and Organized.

----------


## JAL_1138

631:  _A Well-Crafted Wish:  Arcane, Theological, and Legal Experts from Across the Planes Weigh In on Wording Wishes to Prevent Unforseen Calamities and the Monkey's Paw Effect_.  (About half of the only known copy of this book is illegible, due to severe charring that exhibits the characteristic Lichtenberg figures of a lightning strike).

----------


## Twelvetrees

632: _Basket Weaving in Sahuagin Society_ by Und R. Water

633: _Peryton Origins: Fact and Fiction_ by Hart Less

634: _I, Warforged_ by Izak Uzamuv, gnomish artificer (Interesting fact: _I, Robot_ was published by Gnome Press)

----------


## Doorhandle

> 631:  _A Well-Crafted Wish:  Arcane, Theological, and Legal Experts from Across the Planes Weigh In on Wording Wishes to Prevent Unforseen Calamities and the Monkey's Paw Effect_.  (About half of the only known copy of this book is illegible, due to severe charring that exhibits the characteristic Lichtenberg figures of a lightning strike).


...What happens if I cast make whole on the book?
 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## JAL_1138

> ...What happens if I cast make whole on the book?


Might work.  However, if you were successful, and attempted to use it for a _Wish,_ the implication of its current condition is that you might find out there was a very good reason nobody bothered to repair it.

----------


## Beleriphon

All from Skyrim, because that game actually had awesome books.

635. Amongst the Dead - Bernadette Bantien
...An Accounting of the Elder Scrolls - Quintus Nerevelus
...Antecedants of Dwaven Law - Anonymous
...Book of the Dragonborn - Prior Emelene Madrine
...Cats of The Land - Aldetuile
...Children of the Sky - Anonymous
...Darkest Darkness - Anonymous
...Dragon Language: Myth no More - Hela Thrice-Versed
...Dwarves - Calcelmo
...Dwarven History and Culture - Hasphat Antabolis
...Dwarven Inquiries - Thelwe Ghelein
...Effects of the Elder Scrolls - Justinius Poluhnius, Anstius Metchim
...Fall From Glory - Nithilis Lidari
...Fragment: On Artaeum - Taurce il-Anselma
...Glories and Laments - Alexandre Hetrard
...Keepers of the Razor - Anonymous
...Lycanthropic Legends of The Land - Lentulus Inventius
...Magic from the Sky - Irlav Jarol
...Master Illusion Text - Anonymous
...Notes on Dimhollow Crypt, Vol. 3 - Adalvald
...Notes on Racial Phylogeny and Biology - Council of Healers
...On Hell - Morian Zenas
...Physicalities of Warewolves - Reman Crex
...Sacred Witness - Enric Milnes
...Shalidor's Insights - Shalidor
...Souls, Black and White - Anonymous
...Sovngarde: A Reexamination - Bereditte Jastal
...The "Madmen" of the Reach - Arrianus Arius
...The Doors of the Multiverse - Seif-ij Hidja
...The Dragon Break - Fal Droon
...Reexamines the Dragonbreak in historical terms.
...The Dreamstride - Anonymous
...The Fall of Saarthal - Heseph Chirirnis
...The Nirnroot Missive - Sinderion; Sharmirin Raythorne, ed.
...The Waters of the Abyss- Anonymous
...The Wispmother - Mathias Etienne
...There be Dragons - Torhal Bjorik
...Treatise on Dwarven Cities - Anonymous
...Varieties of Daedra - Aranea Drethan
675. Watcher of Stones - Gelyph Sig

----------


## Jama7301

676. _Ceasefire and Trade Agreement between the Elves of the North and the Orc Tribes of the West_

----------


## Bohandas

From _Dungeons of Dredmor_
677.) Cloud Formations and Other Occult Phenomena
678.) The Little Red Cookbook

----------


## Bohandas

679.) Uncle Arcane's Big Book O' Magic Spells

----------


## Lacco

680. How To Read Dark Omens: Practical Guide to Predicting Deaths with Illustrations by Isolde of Nimward
681. The Summoner Who Cried "Dragon"! - Cautionary Tale (Folk Tales, collected by Inawyn Auswarian)
682. Impact of Screamers on Dungeon Population: Statistical Analysis by Razin Firr, Bursar of Mage Guild
683. Beginner's Guide to Necromancy Spells - Exercise Scrolls IV-X: Animate Skeletal Finger, Mold Bone, Speaking Skull, Ghost Toothpick, Desecrate Plate, Summon Undead Rat, Wither Indoor Plant; Spirigos of Aulvin et al.
684. Compendium of Familiars by unknown wizard
685. Famous Sages of Lost Kindgoms: A Treatise by Ichtor the Mad

----------


## Bohandas

686. Tobin's Spirit Guide

----------


## BootStrapTommy

> 521:  _1,001 Ways to Die: Concerning the Subject of Water and its Many Dangers_


687. Unsafe at Any Depth: The Designed-In Dangers of Water
689. The Protocols of the Meetings of the Learned Wizards-Who-Do-It
670. 101 Alternative Uses for Mage Hand
671. Wake Up, You're in a Coma
672. I Prepare Explosives Runes Today, by Vaarsuvius
673. Stop Breaking Into My House: A Treaty on the Morality of Dungeon Delving
674. A Well-feed Xorn is a Friendly Xorn: Surviving Underground
675. Stick 'Em With the Pointy End: Swordplay for Idiots and Wizards
676. A Beginner's Guide to Not Dying: Holy ****, We Live in a World With Dragons
677. Big Ass Book o' Big Ass Monster
678. Why Elves Suck: Observations of a Dwarf
679. Can I **** It?: A Guide to Love in a Diverse World
680. Seriously, You're in a Coma
681. Why We Can't Have Nice Things: A Treay on the Human Race



> *Spoiler: Skyrim*
> Show
> 
> All from Skyrim, because that game actually had awesome books.
> 
> 635. Amongst the Dead - Bernadette Bantien
> ...An Accounting of the Elder Scrolls - Quintus Nerevelus
> ...Antecedants of Dwaven Law - Anonymous
> ...Book of the Dragonborn - Prior Emelene Madrine
> ...


You forgot the two best:
The Lusty Argonian Maid, by Crassius Curio
The Acturian Heresy, by the Underking Ysmir Kingmaker

----------


## JAL_1138

> 687. Unsafe at Any Depth: The Designed-In Dangers of Water
> [...]
> 671. Wake Up, You're in a Coma
> [...]
> 679. Can I **** It?: A Guide to Love in a Diverse World
> 680. Seriously, You're in a Coma


I love these.   My Planescape bard could'vewake up used a this isn'tcopy of #679...there were someisn't real awkward scenarios.  And 687 is please you have toboth completelywake up please waketrue in D&D and up wake up not reala good reference to the 60's book.  Why are there justplease god none of thisblank spaces for is real wake up671 and 680 though?

----------


## Lord Torath

> 687. Unsafe at Any Depth: The Designed-In Dangers of Water
> 689. The Protocols of the Meetings of the Learned Wizards-Who-Do-It
> 670. 101 Alternative Uses for Mage Hand
> 671. Wake Up, You're in a Coma
> 672. I Prepare Explosives Runes Today, by Vaarsuvius
> 673. Stop Breaking Into My House: A Treaty on the Morality of Dungeon Delving
> 674. A Well-feed Xorn is a Friendly Xorn: Surviving Underground
> 675. Stick 'Em With the Pointy End: Swordplay for Idiots and Wizards
> 676. A Beginner's Guide to Not Dying: Holy ****, We Live in a World With Dragons
> ...


Interesting numbering scheme....

----------


## JAL_1138

> Interesting numbering scheme....


The correct number for the next book should be 702, not 682.

----------


## khadgar567

702. dumb, dumber, dumbest guide book to understanding wizards Khadgar the wise

----------


## Corwin Icewolf

703. Eye of newt, and other things idiots think wizards need for spells. by The angry ox of ouzonia.
704. Yeah, no: a study on creatures with spell resistance, by Byran oomstick.

705. If only we had a sack of potatoes: a guide to unconventional spell components, by Ed Edwards.

706. You're a sorcerer, Harry: explaining the differences and similarities between in born and learned magic, by J.K. Joking

And for the evil wizard who is still a loving parent:

708. One sloaad two sloaad, red sloaad blue sloaad. By Professor Chaos.

----------


## Bohandas

709.) The Art of the Faustian Compact
710.) It Takes A Village to Raise the Dead, and Other Lessons

----------


## JAL_1138

711:  _The Big Gulp: Essays on the Purple Worm and Decanters of Endless Water_
712:  _Doctor Merkwürdigliebe, or:  How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the "Locate City" Bomb_, by S. Q'brikk

----------


## Lentrax

> 686. Tobin's Spirit Guide


713. _Spate's Catalog_

----------


## Bohandas

714.) The Homest Book of Truth
715.) The Book of Neuronicus

----------


## JAL_1138

716:  _How to win friends and influence people (through mind-controlling magic)_, by Tybalt Q. Stormsong, Bard; & Xangrazzvol the Witness, Warlock.

----------


## Segev

717: _Making Friends - a Guide to Basic Golemcraft and Necromancy_ by Lichen & Thrope

----------


## Jama7301

718. _Elf on the Shelf - 53 Tips for Keeping Yourself Safe From Harm_ by Merribimble Hopsamble

----------


## Lentrax

719. _Elf on the Shelf, Common Uses for Uncommon Ingredients._ By Ingrid Radiant.

----------


## Lord Torath

> 718. _Elf on the Shelf - 53 Tips for Keeping Yourself Safe From Harm_ by Merribimble Hopsamble





> 719. _Elf on the Shelf, Common Uses for Uncommon Ingredients._ By Ingrid Radiant.


720  Elf on a Shelf:  How to Terrorize Your Children by Stu D. Osee

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

721: Another Excuse to Drink in the Street

----------


## Spellbreaker26

722: The Joy of Gricks; or, how I learned to stop worrying and love the Bird-Brain-Tentacle-Horrors by Millicent Fourtyfingers.

----------


## Lentrax

723. _The Magic of Total Mental Domination._ -Yuri.

----------


## JAL_1138

724:  _Before the Fall, or: Where in the Nine Hells Did All These Ruins Come From, Anyway?_ by Métier d'Amour
725:  _The Cyclical Nature of the Rise and Fall of Civilization and the Peculiar Correlation Thereof with Certain Astronomical Phenomena,_ by Métier d'Amour
726:  _The Inevitability of the Impending Armageddon,_ by Métier d'Amour
727:  _If You Don't Know How to Leave the Prime Material Plane, You Really Might Want to Learn Before the Next Grand Alignment of the Crystal Spheres,_ by Métier d'Amour

----------


## Segev

> 724:  _Before the Fall, or: Where in the Nine Hells Did All These Ruins Come From, Anyway?_ by Métier d'Amour
> 725:  _The Cyclical Nature of the Rise and Fall of Civilization and the Peculiar Correlation Thereof with Certain Astronomical Phenomena,_ by Métier d'Amour
> 726:  _The Inevitability of the Impending Armageddon,_ by Métier d'Amour
> 727:  _If You Don't Know How to Leave the Prime Material Plane, You Really Might Want to Learn Before the Next Grand Alignment of the Crystal Spheres,_ by Métier d'Amour


728: _Planes From Which To View the End of the World, and Other Practical Planar Tourism Tips,_ by Métier d'Amour

----------


## Blue Duke

_729: Barnabas's big Barbecue Book: Tips for magic in food preparations, Barnabas B. Barniwickle 
730: Gears and Aether: an Artificers guide to Gnon-Gnomish Technology, Sir Stanley A. Steelsmith III
731: Correlation between Gnomish populations and Mystical Calamities, Urist Son of Urist for the Royal Gearwrights Academy
732: Pointy End first: a guide to Martial Combat for the Mystically competent, Marian W. Baker_

----------


## JAL_1138

> 728: _Planes From Which To View the End of the World, and Other Practical Planar Tourism Tips,_ by Métier d'Amour


733:  _Don't Even Think About Going to the Elemental Plane of Water for Safety During the Cataclysm; That's Like Beheading Yourself to Cure the Sniffles_ by Métier d'Amour (a short supplementary volume bundled with all second-and-later printings of _Planes from Which to View the End of the World_, to address a printing error omitting a vitally important chapter)

----------


## Segev

> 732: Pointy End first: a guide to Martial Combat for the Mystically competent, Marian W. Baker [/I]


734: _Pointy Propositions: A Guide to Marital Combat for Warrior Women_, by Hera and Diana; Themyscrian Publications, Ltd.

----------


## Conundrumist

0735: Advanced Necromancy Arcanapedia
0736: Unique Techniques of Necromancy
0737: Structures & Approaches to Fundamental Transmutation
0738: Interdisciplinary Principles of Necromancy and Transmutation
0739: The Tragedy and Triumph of Jelland Xaxus
0740:  The Librium of Hallowed Magics
0741: The Final Days of the Mountain Wars
0742: Magic in War: Decisive Battles in the _____-_____ Conflict
0743: Disease is Life! By Dwight Mumford

----------


## JAL_1138

744:  _A treatiſe on ye uſage of Dwarven intockſicating ſpirits as ſources of combuſtible fuels for ye revolitutionairie new highe-ſpeede propulſion ſyſstem known as ye "Pulſe-Jette Engine,"_ by Mesocricetus Auratus Phodopus Sungorus Samazing MacEanruig XLII of Mt. Nevermind.  (This book is heavily damaged; it appears to have been in a rather large explosion at some point).

----------


## Conundrumist

0745: Architectural Principles of Tower Construction by Parker Jenga

----------


## LokiRagnarok

0746: Up and Away: A Treatise on Magickal Flight Devices, Manifolde and Diverse - by B. Yaga

----------


## Newtonsolo313

747: Printers and Paperwork: 1st edition

----------


## Beleriphon

> 747: Printers and Paperwork: 1st edition


_Advanced Printers and Paperwork: The Officescape Boxed Set_ by Greff Jubb

----------


## eru001

748- Von Hieffmann's Compendium of Magical Anomalyies
749- Gears, Pistons, and Capaciters? Gno Problem. A Brief Introduction To Gnomish Magitek. - Whizzaldo Fizzbang
750- Air Pressure, Enclosed Spaces, and Convection, a Beginners Guide to Non-Backfiring Fireballs - Crastend Burnt

----------


## khadgar567

751- MMO and wizards risks of augmented food

MMO: Magically modified organism

----------


## Segev

752: _The Ecological Impact of Virgin Sacrifices - Save the Cheerleader, Doom the World_ by Drew Id

----------


## JAL_1138

753:  _101 Dark Rites and Rituals, Revised and Expanded (Now with New & Improved Illustrations and Diagrams!)*

*Accuracy not guaranteed.  Gnevermignd Publishigng Compagny is not responsible for any catastrophies; invasions of the Prime Material by extraplanar entities; and/or physical, financial, psychological, or spiritual injuries; or any other harm to any person(s), object(s), legal entity or entities, and/or location(s) resulting from use, misuse, and/or reliance upon this manual and/or any information presented herein._

----------


## ArcanaGuy

Oh my gosh.  I love this thread so much, and will be stealing shamelessly from it for my upcoming campaign.

Here's my addition:  A series of cheap, steamy romance detective novels about a gorgeous half-elf, half-illithid outcast in an elven kingdom with an itchy spell-finger, equally good at battle spells or charm spells.  He wears a veil to hide his face-tentacles, and the author demonstrates a complete lack of knowledge of actual Elven culture.

754:  Elethiel Psilara and the Secret Princess_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
755:  Elethiel Psilara and the Ebony Figurine_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
756:  Elethiel Psilara and the Maiden's Hourglass_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
757:  Elethiel Psilara and the Blood-stained Veil_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
758:  Elethiel Psilara and the Milkmaid's Secret_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
759:  Elethiel Psilara and the Archmage's Last Spell_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
760:  Elethiel Psilara and the Harem of Elriland_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
761:  Elethiel Psilara and the Missing Dagger_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
762:  Elethiel Psilara and the Elf Queen's Cry_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
763:  Elethiel Psilara and the Crimson Stone_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
764:  Elethiel Psilara and the Final Wall_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
765:  Elethiel Psilara and the Shrouded City_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
766:  Elethiel Psilara and the Misty Valley_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
767:  Elethiel Psilara and the Dragon's Pearl_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
768:  An almost-complete set - 52 of the 56 Elethiel Psilara books.

----------


## Newtonsolo313

> Oh my gosh.  I love this thread so much, and will be stealing shamelessly from it for my upcoming campaign.
> 
> Here's my addition:  A series of cheap, steamy romance detective novels about a gorgeous half-elf, half-illithid outcast in an elven kingdom with an itchy spell-finger, equally good at battle spells or charm spells.  He wears a veil to hide his face-tentacles, and the author demonstrates a complete lack of knowledge of actual Elven culture.
> 
> 754:  Elethiel Psilara and the Secret Princess_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
> 755:  Elethiel Psilara and the Ebony Figurine_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
> 756:  Elethiel Psilara and the Maiden's Hourglass_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
> 757:  Elethiel Psilara and the Blood-stained Veil_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
> 758:  Elethiel Psilara and the Milkmaid's Secret_ by Bellis Smokeleaf_
> ...


The best part is that there is already romance novel cover illithid beefcake :)

----------


## ArcanaGuy

> The best part is that there is already romance novel cover illithid beefcake :)


Augh!  I totally missed that!

----------


## Segev

Not only does it demonstrate a complete lack of knowledge of elven culture, but of illithid biology, since "half illithid" is...a strange concept, to say the least. I think elves and humans are the only two races that become full illithids upon cerebromorphosis. (All others because what are CALLED half-illithids, but are really just flawed transformations. They're still the illithid-spawn mind that ate the brain of the original owner of that body.)

----------


## ArcanaGuy

> Not only does it demonstrate a complete lack of knowledge of elven culture, but of illithid biology, since "half illithid" is...a strange concept, to say the least. I think elves and humans are the only two races that become full illithids upon cerebromorphosis. (All others because what are CALLED half-illithids, but are really just flawed transformations. They're still the illithid-spawn mind that ate the brain of the original owner of that body.)


Oh, no, I think we can be sure that Bellis Smokeleaf made a big deal about how 'This should be impossible, one of a kind, lamenting never being able to truly be part of either world because of the sheer impossibleness of his being."

----------


## Bohandas

769.) One Hundred Doomsday Prophecies
770.) Green's Anatomy

----------


## khadgar567

> Not only does it demonstrate a complete lack of knowledge of elven culture, but of illithid biology, since "half illithid" is...a strange concept, to say the least. I think elves and humans are the only two races that become full illithids upon cerebromorphosis. (All others because what are CALLED half-illithids, but are really just flawed transformations. They're still the illithid-spawn mind that ate the brain of the original owner of that body.)


give me one good reason to not make this in to book.
771.) xenobiology and you Segev the dark lord

----------


## Segev

> give me one good reason to not make this in to book.
> 771.) xenobiology and you Segev the dark lord


Well, I'm more of a necromancer, but on the other hand, a treatis on xenographic identification and xenomorphic anatomy would be useful in preparing and seeking out ideal raw materials.



(More seriously, I'm flattered. Go for it!)

----------


## khadgar567

> Well, I'm more of a necromancer, but on the other hand, a treatis on xenographic identification and xenomorphic anatomy would be useful in preparing and seeking out ideal raw materials.
> 
> 
> 
> (More seriously, I'm flattered. Go for it!)


you gonna know how that body work so you can reanimate better but since you drop the science then i humbly drop the book.

----------


## Segev

> you gonna know how that body work so you can reanimate better but since you drop the science then i humbly drop the book.


"drop the science?" But...wizardry is all about the scientific method! What, you think magic isn't subject to it? Nonsense! It's how best to experiment and figure out what does and does not work!

----------


## TheTeaMustFlow

> "drop the science?" But...wizardry is all about the scientific method! What, you think magic isn't subject to it? Nonsense! It's how best to experiment and figure out what does and does not work!


Hmmph. These moderns, with their 'science' nonsense. Magic is an art. It is _the_ art. Even the spooniest of Bards could tell you that. You might as well try to measure beauty. Apprentices these days...

----------


## JAL_1138

> Hmmph. These moderns, with their 'science' nonsense. Magic is an art. It is _the_ art. Even the spooniest of Bards could tell you that. You might as well try to measure beauty. Apprentices these days...


You've not been keeping up with bardic research.  There are several units of measurement for the many different types of beauty.  The physical beauty of a sapient being, for instance, is measured in potential ships launched.  1,000 PSLs is equal to one Helen.

----------


## khadgar567

> You've not been keeping up with bardic research.  There are several units of measurement for the many different types of beauty.  The physical beauty of a sapient being, for instance, is measured in potential ships launched.  1,000 PSLs is equal to one Helen.


dumb, dumber, dumbest vol II guide book to understand bards khadgar the wise.

----------


## Segev

> Hmmph. These moderns, with their 'science' nonsense. Magic is an art. It is _the_ art. Even the spooniest of Bards could tell you that. You might as well try to measure beauty. Apprentices these days...


Bards? May as well talk about sorcery. The instinctive grasp of certain magical procedures is an impressive talent, of course, but acting without understanding leads to far more mayhem and mishap. Hilarious as it may be from a distance, it is hardly desirable when one is performing it, oneself.

Besides, magic is barely a science any more than any other field of international law and contract enforcement and interpretation. Sure, you can use the scientific method to check your theories of what works together, but the majority of magic is making sure your agreements with the fundamental forces are iron clad. Slip up, and they can take highly unfortunate liberties.

I point you to...

772: _The Art of Spell Research - Know Your Elemental Memes and How to Combine Them_ by S. Stormlord

----------


## BilltheCynic

I admit I only read the first post and haven't gone through all of the pages, so apologies if any of these repeat what others have already posted.

773: _Why End at Death: the Moral Case of Necromancy_ - Hazu Tekkel774: _Death's Revolving Door: an Examination on the Effects of Repeated Resurrections on the Psyche_ - Ka Zay Juvee Zed Klore775:_ Loving the Dead: the Regularity of Necrophilia Among Necromancers_ - Vee Proglo776: _Magic Over Matter: How So Many Creatures Overcome the Square-Cube Law_ - Avara'Udomo'Effezi777: _The Art of Contracts: A Practical Guide to Tempting, Exploiting, and Profiting from Mortals_ - Mudoru, Infernal Duke of the Nine Hells778: _Scamming Fiends: How to Make Deals with Devils and Come Out on Top_ - Q. H. Ossoman779: _Final Destination: How to Live as You Please and Still Go to the Afterlife You Want_ - Q. H. Ossoman780: _Godless Life: Exploring Healing Without Divine Power_ - Mara Mrell781: _Yes Ykzovligx: My Half Century as an Aboleth's Thrall_ - Jar'Vel Hashoni782: _Rise and Fall of Tashla, Archmage and Queen of Redwater_ - Rivany Junn

----------


## Lentrax

783: _Words of Power, and How to Remember Them._ By K. V. N-. (The authors last name, though it appears to have been present st one time, has been destroyed and torn from the cover and title pages.)

----------


## Beleriphon

> You've not been keeping up with bardic research.  There are several units of measurement for the many different types of beauty.  The physical beauty of a sapient being, for instance, is measured in potential ships launched.  1,000 PSLs is equal to one Helen.


Wait, so that makes it one KPSL? What's a MPSL, or a heavens forbid a GPSL?

Hmmmm...

*784.* _How Many Ships Can Your Face Launch? A practical Guide to Illusions and Shapeshifting_

----------


## Newtonsolo313

> You've not been keeping up with bardic research.  There are several units of measurement for the many different types of beauty.  The physical beauty of a sapient being, for instance, is measured in potential ships launched.  1,000 PSLs is equal to one Helen.


Pfft the value of a PSL is prone to inflation nowadays we us ppwnfl
potential percent of worldwide naval forces launched

----------


## TheTeaMustFlow

> You've not been keeping up with bardic research.  There are several units of measurement for the many different types of beauty.  The physical beauty of a sapient being, for instance, is measured in potential ships launched.  1,000 PSLs is equal to one Helen.


Apprentice _Bards_ these days, as well. Didn't your teachers ever tell you about marigolds, measuring of? Deekin and Gimble must be turning in their unmarked graves...

Also, you cost me a perfectly good cup of tea, on account of my laughing while drinking it. I demand satisfaction, sir. 




> Bards? May as well talk about sorcery. The instinctive grasp of certain magical procedures is an impressive talent, of course, but acting without understanding leads to far more mayhem and mishap. Hilarious as it may be from a distance, it is hardly desirable when one is performing it, oneself.


Faugh, I say. _Faugh_. I said nothing of acting, or lacking understanding. Wizardry is no mere parlour trick, no chorus show, this I grant you. When I say it is art, I of course mean a _high_art - but a high _art_ nonetheless. It is poetry and sculpture both. And only the most _refined_ mind can be considered suited for it. A crass entertainer may aspire but to be a bard. A sophist must content themselves with sorcery, but nothing more. A mere bean counter, such as your earlier comments would recommend, is suited only for the artificer's path, if that.




> Besides, magic is barely a science any more than any other field of international law and contract enforcement and interpretation. Sure, you can use the scientific method to check your theories of what works together, but the majority of magic is making sure your agreements with the fundamental forces are iron clad. Slip up, and they can take highly unfortunate liberties.
> 
> I point you to...
> 
> 772: _The Art of Spell Research - Know Your Elemental Memes and How to Combine Them_ by S. Stormlord


...But a _lawyer_? A peddler of contracts? To them belongs only the basest form of magic. If all magic is to you is bargaining and haggling, then call yourself a _warlock_ and be damned.

I humbly recommend some of my own works, such that the reader may not be lead astray from the _true_ ways of magic by such follies.

785: _Ars Gratia Arcanis_: A Primer on Wizarding Philosophy for the Aspiring Novice, by Archmage T.T.M. Flow,
786: _De Re Divinari_: On the Moral and Legal Implications of the Use of Divination in Legal Proceedings. Ibid.
787: _Ignus Stultorum Magister_: A Warning Against the Use of Forbidden Magicks, and a Full and Truthful Account of the Dangers Therein. Ibid.

----------


## Segev

> ...But a _lawyer_? A peddler of contracts? To them belongs only the basest form of magic. If all magic is to you is bargaining and haggling, then call yourself a _warlock_ and be damned.


Oh, _no_, my dear friend and colleague. Not a contract lawyer. A rules lawyer. Besides, warlocks aren't proper masters of the contract. They're the pop stars of the magical world, signing exclusive contracts with one label and then spending the rest of their undereducated lives regretting it...or not even knowing enough to regret it.

No, no, a proper wizard knows the rules of every contract with every magical force ever made, and how to exploit them. How to twist their letter to his intent, and invoke them like pieces of technology working together. To engineer with contract law a wholly new result.

----------


## JAL_1138

> Apprentice _Bards_ these days, as well. Didn't your teachers ever tell you about marigolds, measuring of? Deekin and Gimble must be turning in their unmarked graves...


The inchworm tune?  (As an aside, I rather favor Graves' take on marigolds over it"New beginnings and new shoots/ Spring again from hidden roots./  Pull or stab or cut or burn/ They will ever yet return.")  The inchworm, measuring without observinga common retort of the anti-intellectual, as though art and science are _opposed_.  Much like the instrumentalist who claims that unlettered playing by "feel" trumps a proper study of music theory, as if knowing the difference between Lydian and Mixolydian ever stopped someone from composing a worthwhile tune, yet who has themselves never ventured beyond the Aeolian and Ionian scales.  

Certainly we can see those who fall too far into the trap of modes for modes' sake, who tinker with chords and progressions by rote number to the detriment of expressiveness; there's no doubt that there are such apprentice bards who run the wrong direction with the beginnings of a study of theory.  But an understanding of the underlying theory provides a far wider toolbox and a means by which to improve one's composition and performancejust as an understanding of metallurgy improves the smith's work, just as an understanding of anatomy, light, shade, perspective, and even the nature of the pigments used can aid the painter.  Materials science can help us understand how to consistently build a violin or harp or lute with a tone that only happy accident could have produced once in a dozen generations without it.

Knowing the "rules" can also help one know how to break them, or how to employ them to best effect to do something never done beforeDa Vinci was a scientist and inventor whose studies of anatomy for his art considerably furthered medical science; Picasso was skilled in neoclassicism before he broke with tradition, using his grasp of perspective to shatter and rearrange it; Dalí could paint portraits so real they would be mistaken for photography, and employed that skill to further the strangeness of his surrealism.  There is no inherent opposition betwixt art and scienceindeed, one may further the other.




> Wait, so that makes it one KPSL? What's a MPSL, or a heavens forbid a GPSL?


An MPSL (1 million ships) is simply a KiloHelen.  A GPSL (1 billion ships) is an Eccentrica Gallumbits.  There was considerable controversy over that one, and there are still bards who feel that the reference is unsuited to settings without widespread space-travel, and still others who contend that the PSL should be based in war fleets, not simply civilian (and/or shore-leave) transports; they've tended to stick to the MegaHelen.  Amusingly enough, the latest space-traffic data out of the Eroticon 6 Transit Authority indicates that Eccentrica Gallumbits herself currently rates about _2.4_ EGs.




> Also, you cost me a perfectly good cup of tea, on account of my laughing while drinking it. I demand satisfaction, sir.


Sorry about the tea.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Lentrax

788. _How to Palm Small Pieces of Dangerous Artifacts_ by Eddie Hawkins.

----------


## Bohandas

789.) _Fear of a Green Planet_ (conductor's score)

----------


## Bohandas

790.) An evil book that kills anyone who reads it in seven days

----------


## SomeNerd

791: _Slight of Mind_ by H.C.B.D. - A book revolving around ways of mixing stage magic and real magic together
792: _Just Sign Here: A guide to mystical contracts_ by B. Regulus
793: _An Arm and a Leg: Sacrificial rituals and you_ by B. Regulus
794: _A treatise on the efficacy of somnulent mystical energies upon members of the genus Aves_ by R.S. Binns - A paper so tremendously boring that it is far more effective at putting people to sleep than the writer's spells ever were.
795: _A Spotter's Guide for Invisible Things_ by L. Lovegood - A book detailing the habits and habitats of the mystical equivalent of cryptids. However, at least a few of the entries have been proven to be real since the time it was written...
796: _The Color of Magic_ by T. Pratchett - As soon as anyone tries to pick up this book, the arm of an orangutan reaches out from between the shelves and snatches it from them. Examination shows that there is not, in fact, any place behind the shelves for it to have been taken to.
797: _Dousing the Stars_ by ???? - This book is written in an unknown language, and the author's name has been entirely scratched out. Should the text be translated, it will be shown to be a list of various spells that are nigh-impossible to cast and would have apocalyptic ramifications if they ever _were_ to be cast. One of the pages is covered in scribbled hand-written notes. Several of these notes have checkmarks next to them, and one is triple-underlined and circled. The final note on the page says "Well... now I just have to see if it will work."
798: The Iron Tome - This book isn't actually titled, but is instead made entirely from iron. It contains several ancient spells made during a war against the fae (although since then more effective spells have been created, and thus the text is likely useless except as a historical curiosity)
799: The Unknowable Book - The knowledge contained within this book is impossible for a mortal mind to fully comprehend. While it can be read normally with no issue, as soon as the book is closed, the reader will realize that they have no idea what it was they just read, nor any memory of the time spent reading it.
800: The little ebony black book - Contains the true names of several succubi and incubi. My my my.

----------


## khadgar567

> 800: The little ebony black book - Contains the true names of several succubi and incubi. My my my.


as genie from Aladdin said hey look at here when he conjured the belly dancers you my dear sir found the most important book in whole library so where did i left my emergency mind erase wand.

----------


## Joe the Rat

> 798: The Iron Tome - This book isn't actually titled, but is instead made entirely from iron. It contains several ancient spells made during a war against the fae (although since then more effective spells have been created, and thus the text is likely useless except as a historical curiosity)


Given that my home game has both a significant fae element and an obsessive Paladin Librarian, this will become a McGuffin.  (The actual use against the Archfey will be to beat them over the head with it).

801. _The Genealogy of a Bard, Vol. XLII: Descendants by species: Ny - Oo._ compiled by M. ffolk.

----------


## Bohandas

802.) _The Public Enquisitor_- a series of chapbooks containing slightly inaccurate (and often libelous) information about nobility and other public figures, slightly inaccurate information about potentially mystically portentous phenomena, and numerous tracts calling for an alliance with the Empire of Iuz.

----------


## ~Corvus~

0803(?) To 0808

Intricacies of Elf Cuisine: A survey of Thri-Kreen delicacies  -Om'n Om, Half-Orc Druid

My Education at Gombe Stream -Om'n Om, Half-Orc Druid

The Watcher: My life with the Kreen -Om'n Om, Half-Orc Druid

Tribes of the Thri-Kreen  -Om'n Om and D'yann Flossey, Half-Orc Druids.

The Humanoiditarians: Elves and the Kreen -  - Marga Ret Powers, Elven Druid

NEZUMI, the Complete Series - Namlegeips Tra: _A Survivor's tale from horrors beyond The Wall_

----------


## Maglubiyet

809: _18 Unconventional Uses for Basilisk Scales_  by Scaramintrix Thespastrial

810: _Eyeball in the Window: A Practical Guide to Scrying From the Ethereal_  by Ezmond the Soul Raptor

----------


## Lord Torath

Okay, I've finally gotten off my butt an updated the first two posts with the complete list so far.  I've made a few spelling and capitalization corrections, and eliminated one duplicate (This Old Dungeon was submitted twice, once written by Bob Villain, and the second time by Bob Vila,  I kept the Bob Villain version).  Also, by my tabulation, Eyeball in the Window is our 833rd title, so the next title should be 834.  Cheers!

----------


## ~Corvus~

> By my tabulation, Eyeball in the Window is our 833rd title, so the next title should be 834.  Cheers!


834: Past Contracts, pt. 5 - {insert Devil's name here}

835: How Mazes Make to Yourself - Halaster

836: Why the Seelie Court will trick you: _A perspective from the Iron Thorn_ - Verdant Prince Niallghas

837: My Struggle (and plan to conquer all nations) - {insert Demon's name here}

838: _Read me please_ - A devil's Primer on Mortal minions Faithful

----------


## SomeNerd

839: (How many natural 1s did he roll?) The front cover of this book, as well as its contents, are severely burned; close examination reveals it was called "The Beginner's Guide to Cryomancy"

840: (Dryad's Poetry Book) An untitled book of poetry, that seems to be written on tree bark. Closer examination reveals the book is infused with nature magic, and seems to add new pages over time. The quality of the writing is mediocre.

841: _Everyday Magic_ by M.M. Selus - A book regarding practical uses for various magical spells in everyday life. 

842: _Taming the Untamed_ by R.J. Cezerik - A theoretical essay on combining wild, eldritch, or otherwise non-arcane magic with more "normal" wizardly spellcasting. 

843: _Amidst the Fae_ by Ciri Elosin - An account of the writer's travels through fae lands and interactions with the inhabitants thereof. The book is unfinished.

844: _The Forbidden Art_ - ...seems to be a book about machinery. Oddly enough, no magic seems to be involved, although the machines (if functional) could prove potent even without it. (Machinery found within is non-functional; think the diagrams that Leonardo Da Vinci made. Brilliant, but untested and flawed)

845: _Sidereal Travel_ - A very dull and scholarly text about various methods of non-euclidean travel (such as passing through walls, teleportation, etc). A DC 40 Knowledge: Arcane (DC 30 if playing a wizard with a specialty in Conjuration) check reveals that the information within is horribly out of date.

846: _101 Uses for Sovereign Glue_ - This book's pages are stuck together

847: _MUSCLEMANCY_ - This book seems to claim that there exists a form of arcane magic channeled through physical strength. This so-called "Swoleceror" is quite clearly insane.

----------


## JAL_1138

> Okay, I've finally gotten off my butt an updated the first two posts with the complete list so far.  I've made a few spelling and capitalization corrections, and eliminated one duplicate (This Old Dungeon was submitted twice, once written by Bob Villain, and the second time by Bob Vila,  I kept the Bob Villain version).  Also, by my tabulation, Eyeball in the Window is our 833rd title, so the next title should be 834.  Cheers!


I hate to be the one to point out an error in such a huge undertaking to collect and organize all these entries, but I'm afraid the count is off by one (at least).  #608 was duplicated verbatim and entered as #609 as well.

----------


## Segev

> I hate to be the one to point out an error in such a huge undertaking to collect and organize all these entries, but I'm afraid the count is off by one (at least).  #608 was duplicated verbatim and entered as #609 as well.


Er, I think your numbering must be wrong. 




> 608: Confessions of a Wizard: Yes, I did it.





> 609: Rainbows and Butterflies Without the Compromise: A Guide to Top Quality Magical Reagents

----------


## Lord Raziere

I'll recommend the books for the schools of magic I like the most

848: The Transformative Transhuman- a book detailing on how various methods of transforming yourself using magic into another greater being and possible options, from the benign to the most horrible of lich rituals.

849: Guide To Acquiring Interplanar Harems- details how you keep the love of both angel and succubus at the same time while making sure that fire genasi doesn't get angry at having to share you, how to summon them all and gain their favor and so on.

850: Show Me How To Lie- A book detailing how to best use your illusion spells to their fullest potential, when to be subtle with your illusions and when to be spectacular 

but really lets give some props to sorcerers:

851: Screw Wizards! A Sorcerers Guide To Magic- A book explaining magic from a sorcerers point of view, and has proven quite popular with the common folk due to its clear common person reading level way of being written, conversational tone and its snarky asides about how wizards think they know everything. Most people are more likely to refer to this book over any drier text that wizards talk about. Its accurate, but puts every thing simpler and easier to understand terms.

852: Screw Wizard Academies! A Sorcerers Guide To The Politics of Wizards- one sorcerers account of spending their time at various wizard academies and breaking down how their various methods and social community not only keeps magic out of the hands of the common people where it could benefit more, but also encourages the wizards within to betray each other for knowledge and seek ultimate power without consideration for anyone else, thus keeping knowledge among themselves stagnant and constantly being setback.

853: Screw Wizard Minds! A Sorcerers Guide to Intelligence- Sets out to debunk the concept that wizards are more intelligent than everyone else by forming the theory of multiple intelligence's and using other forms of magic as proof of them, promoting a message of universal magic acceptance and more free exchange of information between druids, bards, clerics, warlocks, martial artists, sorcerers and so on to learn things that wizards never will being cooped up in their towers.

----------


## Segev

854: Screw Sorcerers! A guide for shy young wizards to try to score dates (and other extracurricular activities) with those hot sorcerers and sorceresses.

----------


## LokiRagnarok

855: Bound in His Realm
This fictional book is written from the perspective of a Bound Elemental and details their... unconventional relationship with their summoner. The cover features manacles consisting of fire, lying on a satin sheet.

856: Blindfolded in Her Garden
This book details a man's relationship with a Gorgone. The cover features a statue of a weeping angel.

857: Shipped and Whipped
A causual skimming of this book suggests it is the story of a slave girl abducted by a ghost ship, falling in love with the captain. The cover features a kneeling girl in half-profile from the back, with her back naked. Above her stands a ghostly handsome man with a whip posed to strike.
A more detailed examination reveals that several descrptions of the captain's looks and character have been cross-referenced with:

858: The Golem That Wants YOU! - A Guide to Creating the Perfect Lover

----------


## khadgar567

860. How to be the arcane man R,  FLAİR

----------


## BilltheCynic

860: _Societal Transmutation: the future impact of magic on our world_ by Emperor Tippy
This book lays out a vision for the world where magic takes a more substantial role, eliminating food and hunger, providing effortless inter regional trade, creating effective immortality for the masses, and so on. It also provides a guide on how a sufficiently powerful mage could create such a world. It's a wonder it hasn't happened yet...

861: _Our Secret Goblin Overlords_ by Xela Nienelefin
The author seems to believe that a cabal of goblinoids and hobgoblins secretly suppress the world's technological and magical progression. He claims this cabal knows most goblins have little talent for either magic or tecnology, and the current state benefits them more than the intelligent races, so they try to keep the world at this status quo and make sure no one finds out about them. Unlike other conspiracy thesis', such as a king being replaced by a Rakshasa or illithids taking over a church, this one seems quite insane.

862: _Extinguishing the Day Star_ by Count Alucard.
It appears to be a research paper on a means to destroy the sun. Alucard claims to have talked with all manner of denizens such as illithids and drow in his research, but though he lays out several possibilities from plausible to impossible all are clearly still purely theoretical

863: _Arcanist Revolution_ by Kezlar von Yther
A long and rambling script calling for the overthrow of the current world system and the instatement of an "enlightened mageocracy" to guide the masses and lead humanoids to greatness. Quite full of logical fallacies including, but not limited to, begging the question, strawmen, and circular reasoning

864: _Arcanist Devolution_ by Hexvorazlin, silver great wyrm
This seems to have been written as a direct rebuttal to _Arcanist Revolution_, as it takes each point in that back and deconstructs the flaws and real world counter-examples to each one. It also bears an incredibly cynical take on humanoids in general, seemingly viewing them as child-like at best.

865: _The Chains of Lust: the Mazzler Edition_ by Java Tan, Yuroy Mazzler, and Krveero 
An infamously poorly written, cliche, groan inducing, and all around bad fiction book about the forbidden love between a half-human half-succubus and a chain devil, featuring a blank-slate female lead that is an obvious audience self-insert and a hunky devil who is not particularly fiendish, aside from the multiple long and drawn out bondage scenes. This edition "improved" with added text compiled by the legendary bard Mazzler, who was able to convince a Gelugon devil named Krveero to offer commentary on the story with him. The book alternates between the horrible original text, Mazzler's snarky comments, and Krveero's seething, unintentionally hilarious rants about how inaccurate and disgraceful everything in the book is about the lower planes.

----------


## Lentrax

867. _From Atop the Dragon's Back: A Series of Faerie Tales and other Stories of Amusement._ Collected and edited by the Bard's College.

----------


## khadgar567

> 361: _Societal Transmutation: the future impact of magic on our world_ by Emperor Tippy
> This book lays out a vision for the world where magic takes a more substantial role, eliminating food and hunger, providing effortless inter regional trade, creating effective immortality for the masses, and so on. It also provides a guide on how a sufficiently powerful mage could create such a world. It's a wonder it hasn't happened yet...
> 
> 362: _Our Secret Goblin Overlords_ by Xela Nienelefin
> The author seems to believe that a cabal of goblinoids and hobgoblins secretly suppress the world's technological and magical progression. He claims this cabal knows most goblins have little talent for either magic or tecnology, and the current state benefits them more than the intelligent races, so they try to keep the world at this status quo and make sure no one finds out about them. Unlike other conspiracy thesis', such as a king being replaced by a Rakshasa or illithids taking over a church, this one seems quite insane.
> 
> 363: _Extinguishing the Day Star_ by Count Alucard.
> It appears to be a research paper on a means to destroy the sun. Alucard claims to have talked with all manner of denizens such as illithids and drow in his research, but though he lays out several possibilities from plausible to impossible all are clearly still purely theoretical
> 
> ...


your number are wrong buddy.

----------


## Lord Torath

> I hate to be the one to point out an error in such a huge undertaking to collect and organize all these entries, but I'm afraid the count is off by one (at least).  #608 was duplicated verbatim and entered as #609 as well.


Huh.  Well will you look at that.  Okay, that's fixed now.  
@Segev: JAL's talking about the list in the first two posts in the thread, not the 608 and 609 on page 4 (which are actually 631 and 632 in my consolidated list).  Combined with a few other numbering errors, that puts From Atop the Dragon's Back at 0865.  Next title at 0866.

----------


## Segev

866: _Weren't There More Of You A Minute Ago?_ A tome etched in gold plates, which seems initially to be an index of the library, but with books misnumbered and including tomes that aren't there, and mis-titling some that aren't. Burried in it is a plate filled with frustrated scratches and a message that reads, "He's altering them here, too. How can I be sure even this record is beyond his reach?"

----------


## 2D8HP

867. _ Magic Power to the People Manifesto_

Appears much older than it is due to the inferrio parchment and ink used.
Looks to be a screed on giving "Wizards power" to Fighters and Rogues.

The earlier chapters have much underlining and hand written annotations in the margins of such comments as "That will never work!", "The fools", and "as if". Later pages are largely margin comment free, but are even more dog-eared, except for a large "Uh-Oh" near the end.

----------


## Bohandas

868.) _The Dark Lotus Sutra_ - A collection of the teachings of Olidammara as they pertain to music, the occult, and armed insurrection (the title is a portmanteau of Dark Lotus (a rap supergroup consistig of ICP and Twiztid) and Lotus Sutra (a holy book of the mahayana denomination of buddhism) )

869.) _The Third Degree_ - a manual of enhanced interrogation techniques used by the Iuzite church of evil elemental fire

870.) _Ter(r)astructure Engineering_ - A study of the planet constructing methods of creator gods. By Z.Yragerne and Dr.D.R.Murlynd

----------


## Morphic tide

871.) Kelt'Hazad's Necromantic Logistics, Delegations and Command Chains(contains the secrets to how, exactly, the BBEGs have proper armies of undead while PCs are stuck with only twice their CL in hit dice, if that)

872.) Gull Dan's Devil Law Guide, a non-Outsider's Guide to Infernal Legal Loopholes(Contains many of the legal loopholes to various common forms of selling one's soul, although the legal jargon involved is written in obscure Infernal terms that even most Devils don't know)

----------


## Uncle Pine

This thread is *AMAZING*!

873. _Sticks and bones: Necromancy from scratch_, by Dhurnak Angernvil - You found yourself naked and stranded on an island in the middle of nowhere? This is the book you want with you!

874. _But your soul will never leave me: Thinaun and its uses_, by El'udriel A'amis

875. _On the adventures of the Great and Powerful Magical Korg, his comrades and his chickens_, by Boried Pasternak

----------


## Bohandas

876.) _Mechanisms of Technically Honorable Warfare_ - This kobold authored book details the construction and use of a number of devices designed to skirt the rules of honorable warfare and combat, including a number of devices designed to deliver a formal declaration of war and then immediately kill the recipient

----------


## khadgar567

877.) 50 shades of iomedae. Book about iomedean priestes and her nights with incubus

----------


## LokiRagnarok

878) The Cuisine of the Blue Tribes. 
A cooking book. Several of the recipes have been edited with notes, such as "in a pinch, substitute salt with tears" and "delicious with young spider eggs". When cooked according to the edits, the food tastes surprisingly well.

879) "Kassagar Garsarra" by S. Lukyanenko. This small tome is written in blood and contains various hag rituals pertaining to medicine, such as "Easing pain in the kidneys", "Easing birthing pain without ill to the child", "Killing an unborn without ill to the mother" and "Killing an unborn along with the mother".

----------


## JAL_1138

> 876.) _Mechanisms of Technically Honorable Warfare_ - This kobold authored book details the construction and use of a number of devices designed to skirt the rules of honorable warfare and combat, including a number of devices designed to deliver a formal declaration of war and then immediately kill the recipient


880)  _Mechaniſms that Technically Count as Warfare_  A treatise on gnomish devices that exploded and/or ran amok, particularly those presented as gifts to foreign governments or noble houses.  Includes advice to ambassadors and heads of state of non-gnomish nations as to which types of device are most likely to explode and/or run amok (including such advice as "Do notte accept as a gyfte anythinge of gnomiſh manufacture wyth a boiler, or that otherwyſe maketh uſe of combuſtible fuel or high preſsures, for theſe are nigh-certain to detonate, or rupture and ſpew forth fires or ſcalding ſteam" and "Do notte accept a gyfte of any gnomiſh contraption equipped wyth any form of blade, eſpecially if allejed to be for the purpoſe of ſhaving or trymming of beardes or haire, due to the ſtrong probabilitie of a ſlit throate, ſcalping, or decapitation.  Conſider the rampage of the Bronze Barber-Surgeon of 581 Pre-Cataclyſm, in whych half the court of Solamnia was ſcalped at the demonſtration before the infernal machine was deſtroyed by the Knyghts of Solamnia").

----------


## Lentrax

881. _The Lord of the Rings_ by J.M. Hunter. An autobiography of the rise of the Central Continent's largest fine jewelry wholesaler.

----------


## Lord Raziere

882. _A Song Of Ice and Fire_. A Bard's book to instruct one of how to sing an upbeat happy tale about a wolf who braves through deserts and snow to reunite a loving family of lions.
883. _The Wheel of Time_ A very dry history book detailing various clocks throughout the ages

now for a tittle not ripped off from a great author:
884. _The Sword King Phenomenon:_ one Wizard's investigation into why there are so many farm boys suddenly getting cool swords while being the center of a prophecy that proclaims they are a chosen one to defeat some great evil which somehow ends up making them the king of a kingdom, seeing an alarmingly common pattern in history. The book slowly becomes convinced that this happens because of a world-spanning conspiracy to keep the technology of the world stagnant and unchanging.

----------


## Lentrax

885. _ReBalance_ Written by an unknown author, the book speaks of several divine decrees referred to as "Errata." Worse yet, this clearly delusional man speaks of huge cataclysmic events in history he calls, "Edition Changes." The Gods, he surmised, have been playing dice with the Mutiverse for ages, treating their lives as one "Terrible game after another."

----------


## khadgar567

886. tome of xXx: velvet tome withquality magical lock stored in warded glass case rigged with disinrate runes no one knows what it contains  ( tome  is basicly book of erotic fantasy nyphology and complete temptress in singe book)

----------


## Lord Torath

Now updated through 886.

----------


## ~Corvus~

> 886. tome of xXx: velvet tome withquality magical lock stored in warded glass case rigged with disinrate runes no one knows what it contains  ( tome  is basicly book of erotic fantasy nyphology and complete temptress in singe book)


It should totally be Fire..cause VinDiesel...

----------


## Beleriphon

> It should totally be Fire..cause VinDiesel...


You know that was my first thought as well. That was a such a stupid movie.

----------


## Bohandas

887.) Malleus Sacerdotum

----------


## The Second

888: How To Drain Your Flagon, by Borst Irongut
889: The illustrated guide to magical diseases, Vol 5, Grueling Goiters - Malignant Mastication.
890: The Manticore, The Hedgemage, And The Armoire, by Penny Farthing
891: One Orc Two Orc Red Orc Blue Orc, an Orcish primer by Dr. Zoosh
892: Following The Yellow Brick Road; A Travelogue, by Dorothy Gale
893: Colossal Cockroaches, Cheap Guardians or Mutant Menace?
894: Hastur Hastur Hastur! Summoning Old Gods For Fun And Profit
895: How Cthulhu Stole The Solstice, by Roald Oats
896: Folding At Home; Tesseracts Made Easy
897: You're A Wizard Larry! What to expect from your first year at mage academy
898: Enchanters Illustrated - Swimsuit Edition
899: Cockatrice Soup For The Souless; Inspirational Passages For the Necromacer in All Of Us
900: WYSIWYG, A Beginner's Guide To Polymorph And Other Transmutation

----------


## JAL_1138

901:  _The Gospel of St. Fred of the Cardigan_--the biography and collected poems, songs, sermons, speeches, parables, and other teachings of a legendary figure venerated as the patron saint of children by most of the major Good-aligned religions in the multiverse.

----------


## Bohandas

902.) Catalogue of Inconsequential Stars

----------


## Bohandas

903.) Long Winded Speeches for Every Occasi9n

904.) Limitations of Memorization and Recall in Creatures of Elemental Water

----------


## Lord Torath

Great!  I've got the second post now updated to Title 904.  Only 96 more to reach 1000!

(Oh, and Bohandas, I assume that's supposed to be "Occasion", and not "Occasi9n"?)

----------


## Lentrax

905. _Wishing For More Wishes and Other Logical Fallacies_ by Jenny Ovda Bottle.

----------


## Segev

906. _Memoirs of a Newborn Aboleth_

----------


## Bohandas

> (Oh, and Bohandas, I assume that's supposed to be "Occasion", and not "Occasi9n"?)


Yes, that's a typo

----------


## Bohandas

> (Oh, and Bohandas, I assume that's supposed to be "Occasion", and not "Occasi9n"?)


Yes, that's a typo

----------


## Bohandas

907.) Enema Elish [sic]

908.) The Vampire's Guide to Wines

909.) Cooking With the Weird Sisters

910.) untitled journal of a bullywug's experiences working double shifts at an icecream parlor for a month (see if you can guess the obscure, humorously misinterpreted shakespeare reference)

----------


## Beleriphon

911. _A Brief History of Thyme_ - a cookbook and ritual book with commentary featuring the titular spice
912. _A Brief History of Rime_ - a book about magical ice, and its effects
913. _A Brief History of Rhyme_ - a history of bardic magic
914. _A Brief History of Slime_ - a book about summoning and controlling oozes
915. _A Brief History of Grime_ - a book about magical cleaning techniques

----------


## LordCdrMilitant

916 - _Papers and Paychecks - Player's Handbook_
917 - _Papers and Paychecks - Supervisor's Guide_
918 - _Papers and Paychecks - Coworker Compendium 1_
919 - _Papers and Paychecks - Coworker Compendium 2_
920 - _Papers and Paychecks - Coworker Compendium 3_

----------


## Jay R

*921.* Instructions for the Creation of Golden Snitches, Bludgers, and Quaffles.

----------


## JAL_1138

*922*:  _Violins and Bows: A Bard's Primer on Archery_.  A treatise on archery co-written by several members of the College of Valor.  Includes lessons on useful spells, tactics, rapid-reloading techniques for crossbows, close-quarters combat, targeting weak points in opponents' defenses, and long-range accuracy.  And at least one horrible pun.

----------


## LordCdrMilitant

923 - _Army Book [Owner's Race/Faction]_

On the above, when players in my DH games inspect bookshelves, they inevitably can find a copy of the owner's codex on a failed roll. The Deathwatch have _Codex: Deathwatch_ amidst their ship's library, and the Ordo Malleus Inquisitor Lord has a copy of _Codex: Daemonhunters_ and _Codex: Grey Knights_ [and inevitably her collection of the associated miniatures somewhere]. It's good for a laugh once or twice, as long as nobody thinks about it too much.

----------


## Jay R

*924.* A spellbook -- of Cantrips.

----------


## Segev

925. A journal written in cipher and hidden inks with the Celestial numeral 1 on the cover, inscribed in the palm of a six-fingered hand. It contains 1/3 of a ritual for an unknown purpose, wreathed in warnings both cryptic and overt. 
926. A journal written in cipher and hidden inks with the Draconic numeral 2 on the cover, inscribed in the palm of a six-fingered hand. It contains 1/3 of a ritual for an unknown purpose, with helpful margin-notes from a friendly Outsider.
927. A journal written in cipher and hidden inks with the Fiendish numeral 3 on the cover, inscribed in the palm of a six-fingered hand. It contains 1/3 of a ritual for an unknown purpose, but the book is empty past that entry, which is only half-way through it.

----------


## khadgar567

> 925. A journal written in cipher and hidden inks with the Celestial numeral 1 on the cover, inscribed in the palm of a six-fingered hand. It contains 1/3 of a ritual for an unknown purpose, wreathed in warnings both cryptic and overt. 
> 926. A journal written in cipher and hidden inks with the Draconic numeral 2 on the cover, inscribed in the palm of a six-fingered hand. It contains 1/3 of a ritual for an unknown purpose, with helpful margin-notes from a friendly Outsider.
> 927. A journal written in cipher and hidden inks with the Fiendish numeral 3 on the cover, inscribed in the palm of a six-fingered hand. It contains 1/3 of a ritual for an unknown purpose, but the book is empty past that entry, which is only half-way through it.


macguffin alert.

----------


## noob

The surprise is that each of them belongs to a different mag guffin collection and that getting those three books do nothing.

----------


## JAL_1138

*928*:  _Hollow Victory_, by Baron Ignatius Ironhand.  The autobiographical, existential lament of a once-zealous conquerer who ultimately found no fulfillment or meaning in his military triumphs or in lordship, and came to regret the senseless bloodshed.  The Baron left the original manuscript for this book behind when he suddenly abdicated his throne and vanished from the pages of history, presumably dying in obscurity.  The book purportedly holds clues to the location of the enchanted mace the Baron once wielded.  Rumors of treasure aside, the book does contain useful firsthand accounts of both employing and countering wizards, clerics, and alchemists in large-unit tactics and logistical capacities.

----------


## LokiRagnarok

> macguffin alert.


It's a Gravity Falls reference.

----------


## Lord Torath

Ah.  So my youngest daughter would definitely get it.   :Small Smile: 

Segev, that last volume is kind of oddly worded.  How about this instead:
0927: A journal written in cipher and hidden inks with the Fiendish numeral 3 on the cover, inscribed in the palm of a six-fingered hand. It claims to contain 1/3 of a ritual for an unknown purpose, but the book ends halfway through the description, leaving the last half of the book blank (only contains 1/6th of the ritual).

----------


## Segev

> Ah.  So my youngest daughter would definitely get it.  
> 
> Segev, that last volume is kind of oddly worded.  How about this instead:
> 0927: A journal written in cipher and hidden inks with the Fiendish numeral 3 on the cover, inscribed in the palm of a six-fingered hand. It claims to contain 1/3 of a ritual for an unknown purpose, but the book ends halfway through the description, leaving the last half of the book blank (only contains 1/6th of the ritual).


If you like, but the way I was framing it, it had the full 1/3 of the ritual. Between the three books, the ritual (if they're for the same ritual, after all) is doable. And after that third book's part-of-a-ritual is written, the book was apparently never written in again.

----------


## Lord Torath

Okay.  I misunderstood, then.  I'll fix it.  How about this:
927: A journal written in cipher and hidden inks with the Fiendish numeral 3 on the cover, inscribed in the palm of a six-fingered hand. It contains 1/3 of a ritual for an unknown purpose, but after detailing the ritual, the journal ends, leaving half the book blank.

----------


## Segev

That works!

----------


## Lentrax

929: _I Seem to Be Having Tremdous Difficulty With My Lifestyle: Twenty-Eight Times a Poorly Translated Turn of Phrase Has Started Yet Another War_

----------


## Segev

930: _Literally Die Laughing: A Lichdom Procedure Involving Ritual Comedy_

----------


## JAL_1138

> 929: _I Seem to Be Having Tremdous Difficulty With My Lifestyle: Twenty-Eight Times a Poorly Translated Turn of Phrase Has Started Yet Another War_


*931:* _Terrible Miscalculations of Scalehow mighty armies have fallen due to failure to research the relative size of local life-forms before invading_

----------


## MrNobody

> *931:* _Terrible Miscalculations of Scalehow mighty armies have fallen due to failure to research the relative size of local life-forms before invading_


*932:* _ We must build.... what?!?!? Mundane and magical fortifications against Colossal besiegers _

----------


## LordCdrMilitant

From other peoples' _Dwarf Fortress_ games [I tend to have FUN before my dorfs write any books]:

933 - _A Beginner's Guide to Breathing_
934 - _Mastering Breathing_
935 - _Breathing, My Only Mistake_

936 - _Errors in Combustion_

937 - _Annihilation for Everyone!_

938 - _Quihu Murderyell: A Brief History_: A 18 page essay concerning the human necromancer Quihu Murderyell, authored by Quihu Murderyell
939 - _Better Book_: A 45 page guide authored by Quihu Murderyell, concerning the essay _Quihu Murderyell: A Brief History_.

940 - _Can the Hills Save the World?_

941 - _Books: Fact or Fiction?_

942 - _Sleep, Abridged, for the Beginning Practitioner_

943 - _An Offering to Pulleys_
944 - _A Wizard's Guide to Pulleys_
945 - _The Lever and Other Travesties_

----------


## Segev

946 - _Overcoming That Dreadful Oxygen Addiction_ by the Elemental Heir

----------


## Bohandas

947.) Anatomical Similarities of the Beholder and Potato

----------


## Lord Torath

948. Beholder War Anatomy: An Examination of the Minuscule Anatomical Differences Distinguishing the Five Beholder Clans (and how it could save your life!)

----------


## Lentrax

949. _Like, he's right behind you! The Importance of Comedy Relief In Any Adventuring Party._

----------


## Rizban

*950.* Fifty Hues of Gray: The Importance of Color Choice for Races with Darkvision

----------


## LokiRagnarok

951: (unnamed tablet)
This is not a book per se, but rather a stone tablet containing the same inscription in three different languages. The inscription seems to be a recipe for a cake, containing, among other things, measurement units you have never heard of. One of the "translations" has instructions clearly scaled for creatures of a different size category (eg tablespoons instead of gallons, etc).

952: The Lost Evangelium
This books retells a widely known religious text from a different perspective and appears to date at the same time as the earliest known source, if not predate it outright. While it reveals nothing new, content-wise, it would surely be of great interest to a scholar.

----------


## khadgar567

953. Shifters cook book : guide to tastier fights

----------


## Bohandas

954.) The Vampire's Guide to Seduction
955.) Fey, Dragons, and Transformational Curses

----------


## khadgar567

> 954.) The Vampire's Guide to Seduction


I like to read this one.

----------


## Bohandas

956.) The Gospel According to Minsc
957.) The Gospel According to Jan Jansen
958.) The Acts of the Bhaalspawn
959.) The Revelation of Jon Irenicus

----------


## Lord Torath

0960: Displacer Beast and Cockatrice: The Benefits and Drawbacks of Monstrous Guard Animals

Just 41 more to go to reach 1001!

----------


## Misereor

No "Snow Dwarf and the Seven Wights"? (Desert of Desolation)

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

961: A short guide to basic pun based ritual magic
962: The big book of advanced pun based ritual magic
963: The final pun: the ritual to end all rituals
(All by Zombie the kobold, the wighty lizard.)
963: Secrets of the ultimate cantrip
964: Cookbooks and you, are pictures edible?
965: 99 great enchantments for siege equipment
966: How to invent the bicycle
967: Violence: a how to guide

----------


## khadgar567

969: nekonomicon book of feline magic

----------


## Lord Torath

> 961: A short guide to basic pun based ritual magic
> 962: The big book of advanced pun based ritual magic
> 963: The final pun: the ritual to end all rituals
> (All by Zombie the kobold, the wighty lizard.)
> 96*4*: Secrets of the ultimate cantrip
> 96*5*: Cookbooks and you, are pictures edible?
> 96*6*: 99 great enchantments for siege equipment
> 96*7*: How to invent the bicycle
> 96*8*: Violence: a how to guide


I'm going to assume that Zombie wrote books 961-963.




> No "Snow Dwarf and the Seven Wights"? (Desert of Desolation)


We'll call that one 970.

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> I'm going to assume that Zombie wrote books 961-963.


Jup, that was the intention.

But if anyone knows a more punny wizard name it can still be swapped.

----------


## rs2excelsior

971. On the Medicinal, Alchemical, and Magickal Benefits of Hornets, Wasps, and Bees by Kael Stormborn
972. Effective Protection Gear and Magick for Defense against Stinging Insects by Kael Stormborn II
973. An Analysis of the Employment of Siege Engines by the Dwarven Army at the Siege of Black Keep
974. A Comprehensive Guide to Warfare, Raids, and Cracking Skulls by Gothmog the Defiler
975. A Catalog of Subterranean Denizens, or: How to Avoid Being Eaten by an Eldritch Horror, Bjarne Stonefist

This is pretty awesome, chances are I'll use this to populate some bookshelves in a dungeon at some point!

----------


## khadgar567

> 971. On the Medicinal, Alchemical, and Magickal Benefits of Hornets, Wasps, and Bees by Kael Stormborn
> 972. Effective Protection Gear and Magick for Defense against Stinging Insects by Kael Stormborn II
> 973. An Analysis of the Employment of Siege Engines by the Dwarven Army at the Siege of Black Keep
> 974. A Comprehensive Guide to Warfare, Raids, and Cracking Skulls by Gothmog the Defiler
> 975. A Catalog of Subterranean Denizens, or: How to Avoid Being Eaten by an Eldritch Horror, Bjarne Stonefist
> 
> This is pretty awesome, chances are I'll use this to populate some bookshelves in a dungeon at some point!


we already have 4 books qualify as emergency macguffins( segev's three books of ritual magic and mine nekonomicon for pulling prank on wizard perception check to get neko part instead of necro part) and lot of genuily usefull books to loot before making exit from stage right

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

976. The book of if you read page 5 for the first time in your life you will become invisible for ten minutes, and you will never guess what page 72 does!

----------


## Lord Torath

> 976. The book of if you read page 5 for the first time in your life you will become invisible for ten minutes, and you will never guess what page 72 does!


No click bait!   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Rizban

> 976. The book of if you read page 5 for the first time in your life you will become invisible for ten minutes, and you will never guess what page 72 does!


Explosive runes.

----------


## SomeNerd

977. _Compendium of Curses_: A book of curse magic; the curses in this book are actually semi-parasitic, and will attempt to attach themselves to any reader who fails a will save, which will also strip all information about said curse from the book.
978. _The King In Yellow Pages_: A book containing summoning rituals for various eldritch beings.
979. _Normal Book by C. Kretpas Sage_: Removing this book from the book-shelf... does absolutely nothing special. It was an attempt by a wizard to create a book that was as average as possible in every single way.

----------


## Bohandas

980.) Chron-icles of the Highest God - a book of legends detailing how Olidammara first introduced hemp to Oerth

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

981. The complete book of orc. With recipes, kitchen anecdotes and everything you'd want to know about the other other dark meat.

----------


## khadgar567

> 981. The complete book of orc. With recipes, kitchen anecdotes and everything you'd want to know about the other other dark meat.


982. Complete book of elves: guide book to getting most magic and taste for your buck

----------


## Bohandas

983.) Minion employee records

EDIT:
984.) The Deeds of Kord- A book of the deeds of the god of strength and adventure. It's contents in many ways resemble a list of "Chuck Norris facts"

----------


## Lentrax

985. _Awesome Tales of Awesome Heroes Doing Awesome Stuff._ A compilation of poorly drawn comic books detailing the events of an unlikely band of Goblin superheroes.

----------


## Bohandas

986.) Revolt in the Stars. (The story doesn't make any more sense in the game world than it does in the real world)

----------


## Bohandas

987.) minutes of a regukarly scheduled meetig of faerun's various sun gods

----------


## SomeNerd

988) A stone tablet containing instructions for the very first spell ever created. Material components: Several sticks. Somatic component: Form sticks into a pile, then rotate another stick rapidly in the center of the pile. Creates a small mundane fire, consuming the sticks over time.

989) The Unabridged Compendium of Gnomish Tax Laws. The inside of this book has been hollowed out, and contains a small treasure of some sort.

990) Gods: A spotter's guide. Includes information about how to track down beings with any sort of divine rank (although some of the information is potentially spotty or wrong)

----------


## Segev

991) The Complete Bedtime Story Collection - a compendium of endearing and lesson-laden fairy tales which, when read in order, most certainly does NOT reveal a deep and underlying conspiracy of powerful magical and political figures throughout the world.

----------


## Bohandas

992.) The Sueloise Book of the Dead - A collection of prayers to Wee Jas intended to help one maintain one's identity and abilities in the afterlife

----------


## FreddyNoNose

993)  Powdered Troll.
994)  Make More Powerful Artifacts - The Charm of Unmaking Technique.
995)  The Lester Essays on Monstrosities and Flesh Based Constructs Volume 1.
996)  The Lester Essays on Monstrosities and Flesh Based Constructs. The Making of a Colossus and How to Control Them Volume 2.
997)  The Lester Essays on Monstrosities and Flesh Based Constructs Volume 3.  Unfinished Work.

----------


## Blue Duke

998: I am Iron, Man: the Life and times of Antoneious Starke, Warforged artificer.

----------


## khadgar567

> 998: I am Iron, Man: the Life and times of Antoneious Starke, Warforged artificer.


999.tome of true artifice guide book to truly magical armor creation V.V Doom

----------


## FreddyNoNose

1000)  Undead from Ashes.  Urn your way to fun and prophet!
1001)  What's on the Shelf: 1001 Essays, Treatises, and Books on Magic

----------


## Bohandas

1002.) Bye Bye Bye, A Bard's Guide to Banishment Spells

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1003. Overdoing it for showoffs.
1004. How to know when the joke is over.

----------


## MrNobody

1005. The "Multi-dimensional library" project: when 1001 books are not enough.

----------


## Samzat

1006: Surreallism: Extraplanar illusories with a foreword by Sigil's most excellent illusionist Flandswick Yggtriny

1007: Home Defense Handbook: Upper Planes Denizens, plus a leaflet on how to break paladins! By Peregar Lokhreg Wothadrion

1008: Interrupting their Groove: 110 tricks to defeat bards and other dashing casters! By Ermog Killjoy

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1009. 2002: a great number. By the High Count of Doublington.

----------


## Bohandas

1010.) a list of dos and don'ts for effective villany
1011.) One Hundred and One Derganged Experiments You Can Try At Home
1012.) The Color Theory Out of Space (a guide on the use of color in paintings of supernatural and extradimensional objects)

----------


## khadgar567

1013.) codex criminalis. Book of crimininal enterprises and goblins. J. R. Deadwing

----------


## Lord Torath

Wow!  We finally made it!  (Have any of the other "One-Thousand-and-One" threads actually hit their target?)  Thanks, everyone!

(And sorry, but the click-bait didn't make the final cut.  Maybe if it was The Royal Expositer: I ate my Kobold Baby! with a side of Fries!  Also in this issue: Which Nobles are Cheating with Whom?  Can You Guess Which of these Once-Famous Bards have had Magical Weight-loss Treatments?)

----------


## Bohandas

1014.) The Economicon

----------


## MrNobody

> Wow!  We finally made it!  (Have any of the other "One-Thousand-and-One" threads actually hit their target?)  Thanks, everyone!
> 
> (And sorry, but the click-bait didn't make the final cut.  Maybe if it was The Royal Expositer: I ate my Kobold Baby! with a side of Fries!  Also in this issue: Which Nobles are Cheating with Whom?  Can You Guess Which of these Once-Famous Bards have had Magical Weight-loss Treatments?)


It feels like we can keep going forever!

1015) The necronameicon, 1000 and more ways to name your undead minions.
1016) The ergonomicon, a guide to correct postures and to workplace design for amanuensis' and scroll writers.

----------


## khadgar567

> It feels like we can keep going forever!
> 
> 1015) The necronameicon, 1000 and more ways to name your undead minions.
> 1016) The ergonomicon, a guide to correct postures and to workplace design for amanuensis' and scroll writers.


1017) kamadabra sutra: nuff said probably true belivers

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> (And sorry, but the click-bait didn't make the final cut.  Maybe if it was The Royal Expositer: I ate my Kobold Baby! with a side of Fries!  Also in this issue: Which Nobles are Cheating with Whom?  Can You Guess Which of these Once-Famous Bards have had Magical Weight-loss Treatments?)


To be fair, that sounds like a nice one in and of itself to put in there. Less "useful artifact that you might accidentally hand to the players", same style bonus.

----------


## Lord Torath

> To be fair, that sounds like a nice one in and of itself to put in there. Less "useful artifact that you might accidentally hand to the players", same style bonus.


Sure, why not?

976: The Royal Expositer issue #1892: I ate my Kobold Baby! with a side of Fries! Also in this issue: Which Nobles are Cheating with Whom? Can You Guess Which of these Once-Famous Bards have had Magical Weight-loss Treatments?




> 1017) the eronomicon: nuff said probably true belivers


Khadgar, can you elaborate on this?  The only Eronomicon I can find appears to be a list of spells, rituals, items, and artifacts.  Is that more or less what you had in mind?

----------


## Newtonsolo313

> Sure, why not?
> 
> 976: The Royal Expositer issue #1892: I ate my Kobold Baby! with a side of Fries! Also in this issue: Which Nobles are Cheating with Whom? Can You Guess Which of these Once-Famous Bards have had Magical Weight-loss Treatments?
> 
> 
> Khadgar, can you elaborate on this?  The only Eronomicon I can find appears to be a list of spells, rituals, items, and artifacts.  Is that more or less what you had in mind?


I think it's ero as in erotic

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> I think it's ero as in erotic


Alternative title: kamadabra sutra

----------


## khadgar567

> Alternative title: kamadabra sutra


That works as well
edit replaced the name

----------


## Bohandas

1018.) Minauros tax code volumes 1-500
1019.) Fifty Shades of Gray's Anatomy
1020.) Principles of Anachronictic Architecture
1021.) One Hundred And One Fun Experiments You Can Do In The Netherworld
1022.) a dromite book on rulership that reads like a bizarre cross between the _Discourses On Livy_ and the _Kama Sutra_
1023.) Elixirs I Have Known and Loved (EiHKAL)
1024.) Principles of Underwater Construction
1025.) Foundationless: A Guide to Erecting Structures On the Elemental Plane of Air
1026.) Architectural Design in Multiply Connected Space
1027.) dirty abyssal magazine with a centerfold of Pale Night that bursts into flames if opened all the way
1028.) an Olidammaran holy book that's hollow and contains a bottle of highly alcoholic brandy. On the bottle is written "no, seriously, this is really what's supposed to be in the book"
1029) The Oleonomicon (a treatise on magical oils)
1030.) Odes to Evil (contains a collection of poems praising the ideas of evil, sadism, and depravity. If asked for examples quote some GWAR lyrics)
1031.) Baatezu soul-collector's Field Manual

----------


## JAL_1138

1032:  _Everything Under the Sun is In Tune_, by Fink Ployd
1033:  _But the Sun is Eclipsed by the Moon_, by Fink Ployd

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1034: hard mode: an expose on suboptimal spell choices, neglecting equipment and level loss.
Back cover: With free coupon for a wooden great sword (small size)!

----------


## JAL_1138

1035:  _Oerth Ritual Almanack for the 6th Century, Vol. 1:  Solar Eclipses_
1036:  _Oerth Ritual Almanack for the 6th Century, Vol. 2:  Lunar Eclipses_
1037:  _Oerth Ritual Almanack for the 6th Century, Vol. 3:  Planar Alignments_
1038:  _Oerth Ritual Almanack for the 6th Century, Vol. 4:  Crystal Sphere Alignments_
1039:  _Oerth Ritual Almanack for the 6th Century, Vol. 5:  Lunar Phases_
1040:  _Oerth Ritual Almanack for the 6th Century, Vol. 6:  Solstices and Equinoxes_

_(A series of books containing astronomical information relevant to various and sundry arcane and divine rites, rituals, and ceremonies, with maps and and diagrams providing additional details for such things as paths of totality or crystal sphere positions, where applicable)_

----------


## khadgar567

> 135:  _Oerth Ritual Almanack for the 6th Century, Vol. 1:  Solar Eclipses_
> 136:  _Oerth Ritual Almanack for the 6th Century, Vol. 2:  Lunar Eclipses_
> 137:  _Oerth Ritual Almanack for the 6th Century, Vol. 3:  Planar Alignments_
> 138:  _Oerth Ritual Almanack for the 6th Century, Vol. 4:  Crystal Sphere Alignments_
> 139:  _Oerth Ritual Almanack for the 6th Century, Vol. 5:  Lunar Phases_
> 140:  _Oerth Ritual Almanack for the 6th Century, Vol. 6:  Solstices and Equinoxes_
> 
> _(A series of books containing astronomical information relevant to various and sundry arcane and divine rites, rituals, and ceremonies, with maps and and diagrams providing additional details for such things as paths of totality or crystal sphere positions, where applicable)_


jahl your numbering is wrong

----------


## JAL_1138

> jahl your numbering is wrong


Fixed.  Thanks.  Oddly persistent typo there. That's what happens when I post at 1:00 in the morning, I suppose.

----------


## khadgar567

1041: dweomertube user manual: divine for your hearts content with this small construct

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1042: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Arcana, part 1
1043: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Arcana, part 2
1044: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Arcana, part 3
1045: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Arcana, part 4
1046: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Arcana, part 5
1047: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Arcana, part 6
1048: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Arcana, part 7
1049: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Arcana, part 8
1050: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Arcana, part 9
1051: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Arcana, part 10
1052: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Architecture and engineering, part 1
1053: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Architecture and engineering, part 2
1054: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Architecture and engineering, part 3
1055: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Architecture and engineering, part 4
1056: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Architecture and engineering, part 5
1057: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Architecture and engineering, part 6
1058: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Architecture and engineering, part 7
1059: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Architecture and engineering, part 8
1060: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Architecture and engineering, part 9
1061: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Architecture and engineering, part 10
1062-1071: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Dungeoneering
1072-1081: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Geography
1082-1091: +1 10-part encyclopedia of History
1092-1101: +1 10-part encyclopedia of *area where the tower stands*
1102-1111: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Nature
1112-1121: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Nobility
1122-1131: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Religion
1132-1141: +1 10-part encyclopedia of the Planes

A +1 encyclopedia gives a +1 bonus to relevant knowledge checks, if the character has acces to all 10 volumes.

----------


## Cealocanth

1142- The Macronomicon - A Seeker's Guide to Theurgic Programming by Girellon Silverhand

----------


## Lord Torath

> 1042: +1 10-part encyclopedia of Arcana, part 1
> *snip*
> 1132-1141: +1 10-part encyclopedia of the Planes
> 
> A +1 encyclopedia gives a +1 bonus to relevant knowledge checks, if the character has access to all 10 volumes.


Hmmm... I think I'll just consolidate all ten volumes in each collection to a single entry.  That puts the Macronomicon at 1052, and our next volume at 1053.

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> Hmmm... I think I'll just consolidate all ten volumes in each collection to a single entry.  That puts the Macronomicon at 1052, and our next volume at 1053.


Yeah, it's kind of lame if you pick random numbers from a 2000 entry list and 5% of them are basically the same book, and useless to boot. ;)

----------


## JAL_1138

> Hmmm... I think I'll just consolidate all ten volumes in each collection to a single entry.  That puts the Macronomicon at 1052, and our next volume at 1053.


Feel free to consolidate the Oerth Ritual Almanack, as well.  I envisioned each one as having a ton of details on the calculation and observation of such phenomena, such that you could work out exactly what percentage of, say, a solar eclipse you'd see from anywhere on the map, but also the impacts of such things on numerous rituals (e.g., you might be able to work out that a new moon will work just as well as a total eclipse for the Rite of Evadnosenra, or that a crystal sphere alignment of only Oerth and Mystara will suffice for the Incantation of Yragxagyg, but the effect will be stronger in a full alignment).  But since each volume is covering different astronomical and planar movements/events, the lot could be rolled together as one entry with subheadings.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Feel free to consolidate the Oerth Ritual Almanack, as well.  I envisioned each one as having a ton of details on the calculation and observation of such phenomena, such that you could work out exactly what percentage of, say, a solar eclipse you'd see from anywhere on the map, but also the impacts of such things on numerous rituals (e.g., you might be able to work out that a new moon will work just as well as a total eclipse for the Rite of Evadnosenra, or that a crystal sphere alignment of only Oerth and Mystara will suffice for the Incantation of Yragxagyg, but the effect will be stronger in a full alignment).  But since each volume is covering different astronomical and planar movements/events, the lot could be rolled together as one entry with subheadings.


Maybe something like: 
1035: Oerth Ritual Almanac for the 6th Century, Vol. 1-6: Solar Eclipses, Lunar Eclipses, Planetary Alignments, Crystal Sphere Alignments, Lunar Phases, and Solstices and Equinoxes.

1048: Gazetteer of the Grinder: Safe Passages and Known Pirate Havens

----------


## Bohandas

1133.) Smithing for Beginners
1134.) Fleshsmithing for Beginners

----------


## rs2excelsior

1051) 'Ow to Rite Gud n proper-Like, by Glork Grimskull (An orcish guide to to proper written grammar and spelling in the common tongue. Not entirely accurate.)
1052) Musin's on tha natur o' tha unni-verse an Moral-atee, by Bogrot Warsmasher (An orcish philosophical treaty, amounting to the conclusion "iv you can take somethin, you should take somethin!")
1053) We Are Not All Incompetent (Though Some of Us Try to Prove Otherwise), by Kruk Stormfist (A pamphlet entreating the reader not to believe that every Orc is as idiotic as the last two books might lead you to believe.)
1054) A Complete Account of Living Among the Kobolds, Volume 1 of 4, by Antonin Blackriver
1055) A Complete Account of Living Among the Kobolds, Volume 2 of 4, by Antonin Blackriver
1056) A Complete Account of Living Among the Kobolds, Volume 3 of 4, by Antonin Blackriver
1057) How Best to Cook Annoying Humans, by Drakeskale of the Redfang Kobold Tribe

EDIT: Fixed volume numbers

----------


## Lord Torath

Due to the consolidation of Lvl 2 Expert's collections, the next volume number is: 

1058: The Nekonomicon.  Contains the bio's of all the Cat Girls slain by physics questions.

----------


## Excession

1059. The Kekonomicon. A book of orcish jokes.

----------


## Bohandas

1060.) The Handbook of Heroes

----------


## Tinkerer

1061) Why Won't My Zombie Stop Screaming? A Necromancer's Primer

----------


## Dromuthra

1062) Wishing for Wishes: Just Don't

1063) Properly Optimized Fowl Theory and its Effect on the Common Folk

1064) Wherewolves, Therewolves, Everywherewolves: Controlling Lycanthropic Epidemics

1065) The Pyromancer's Pocketbook: How to Avoid Lighting Yourself On Fire At Embarrassing Moments

----------


## khadgar567

> Due to the consolidation of Lvl 2 Expert's collections, the next volume number is: 
> 
> 1058: The Nekonomicon.  Contains the bio's of all the Cat Girls slain by physics questions.


Name taken mate i already ad that book to our library project

----------


## Bohandas

1066.) The Big Book of Doomsday Prophecies
1067.) Fifteen War Crimes You Can Commit At Home
1068.) The Fattest Skeleton: A Children's Story

----------


## Lord Torath

> Name taken mate i already ad that book to our library project


Indeed.  Right there at 0969.  My apologies. 
Which means that our last entry is:

1066: Fifteen War Crimes You Can Commit at Home

----------


## Bohandas

1067.) The Fattest Skeleton: A Children's Story

----------


## Bohandas

1068.) Necreezynomicizzle - a treatise created by a god of rogues on the topic of stealing people's souls

----------


## Lord Torath

*Spoiler: 1001 - 1100 - The Hidden Book Case!*
Show

1001: What's on the Shelf: 1001 Essays, Treatises, and Books on Magic
1002: Bye Bye Bye, A Bard's Guide to Banishment Spells
1003: Overdoing it for showoffs.
1004: How to know when the joke is over.
1005: The "Multi-dimensional library" project: when 1001 books are not enough.
1006: Surreallism: Extraplanar illusories with a foreword by Sigil's most excellent illusionist Flandswick Yggtriny
1007: Home Defense Handbook: Upper Planes Denizens, plus a leaflet on how to break paladins! By Peregar Lokhreg Wothadrion
1008: Interrupting their Groove: 110 tricks to defeat bards and other dashing casters! By Ermog Killjoy
1009: 2002: a great number. By the High Count of Doublington.
1010: Overlord List: Dos and Don'ts for Effective Villany
1011: One Hundred and One Derganged Experiments You Can Try At Home
1012: The Color Theory Out of Space (a guide on the use of color in paintings of supernatural and extradimensional objects)
1013: Codex Criminalis: Book of Criminal Enterprises and Goblins by J. R. Deadwing
1014: The Economicon
1015: The Necronameicon: 1000 and More Ways to Name Your Undead Minions.
1016: The Ergonomicon: A Guide to Correct Postures and to Workplace Design for Amanuensis' and Scroll Writers.
1017: Kamadabra Sutra
1018: Minauros tax code volumes 1-500
1019: Fifty Shades of Gray's Anatomy
1020: Principles of Anachronistic Architecture
1021: One Hundred And One Fun Experiments You Can Do In The Netherworld
1022: a dromite book on rulership that reads like a bizarre cross between the Discourses On Livy and the Kama Sutra
1023: Elixirs I Have Known and Loved (EiHKAL)
1024: Principles of Underwater Construction
1025: Foundationless: A Guide to Erecting Structures On the Elemental Plane of Air
1026: Architectural Design in Multiply Connected Space
1027: dirty abyssal magazine with a centerfold of Pale Night that bursts into flames if opened all the way
1028: an Olidammaran holy book that's hollow and contains a bottle of highly alcoholic brandy. On the bottle is written "no, seriously, this is really what's supposed to be in the book"
1029: The Oleonomicon (a treatise on magical oils)
1030: Odes to Evil (contains a collection of poems praising the ideas of evil, sadism, and depravity. If asked for examples quote some GWAR lyrics)
1031: Baatezu soul-collector's Field Manual
1032: Everything Under the Sun is In Tune, by Fink Ployd
1033: But the Sun is Eclipsed by the Moon, by Fink Ployd
1034: hard mode: an expose on suboptimal spell choices, neglecting equipment and level loss.  Back cover has a coupon for a free wooden great sword (small size)!
1035: Oerth Ritual Almanac for the 6th Century, Vol. 1-6: Solar Eclipses, Lunar Eclipses, Planetary Alignments, Crystal Sphere Alignments, Lunar Phases, and Solstices and Equinoxes.
1036: Dweomertube User Manual: Divine to Your Heart's Content with this Small Construct
1037: 10-volume Encyclopedia of Arcana
1038: 10-volume Encyclopedia of Architecture and Engineering
1039: 10-volume Encyclopedia of Dungeoneering
1040: 10-volume Encyclopedia of Geography
1041: 10-volume Encyclopedia of History
1042: 10-volume Encyclopedia of *area where book is found*
1043: 10-volume Encyclopedia of Nature
1044: 10-volume Encyclopedia of Nobility
1045: 10-volume Encyclopedia of Religion
1046: 10-volume Encyclopedia of the Planes
1047: The Macronomicon - A Seeker's Guide to Theurgic Programming by Girellon Silverhand
1048: Gazetteer of the Grinder: Safe Passages and Known Pirate Havens
1049: Smithing for Beginners
1050: Fleshsmithing for Beginners
1051: 'Ow to Rite Gud n proper-Like, by Glork Grimskull (An orcish guide to to proper written grammar and spelling in the common tongue. Not entirely accurate.)
1052: Musin's on tha natur o' tha unni-verse an Moral-atee, by Bogrot Warsmasher (An orcish philosophical treaty, amounting to the conclusion "iv you can take somethin, you should take somethin!")
1053: We Are Not All Incompetent (Though Some of Us Try to Prove Otherwise), by Kruk Stormfist (A pamphlet entreating the reader not to believe that every Orc is as idiotic as the last two books might lead you to believe.)
1054: A Complete Account of Living Among the Kobolds, Volume 1 of 4, by Antonin Blackriver
1055: A Complete Account of Living Among the Kobolds, Volume 2 of 4, by Antonin Blackriver
1056: A Complete Account of Living Among the Kobolds, Volume 3 of 4, by Antonin Blackriver
1057: How Best to Cook Annoying Humans, by Drakeskale of the Redfang Kobold Tribe
1058: The Kekonomicon. A book of orcish jokes.
1059: The Handbook of Heroes
1060: Why Won't My Zombie Stop Screaming? A Necromancer's Primer
1061: Wishing for Wishes: Just Don't
1062: Properly Optimized Fowl Theory and its Effect on the Common Folk
1063: Wherewolves, Therewolves, Everywherewolves: Controlling Lycanthropic Epidemics
1064: The Pyromancer's Pocketbook: How to Avoid Lighting Yourself On Fire At Embarrassing Moments
1065: The Big Book of Doomsday Prophecies
1066: Fifteen War Crimes You Can Commit At Home
1067: The Fattest Skeleton: A Children's Story
1068: Necreezynomicizzle - a treatise created by a god of rogues on the topic of stealing people's souls
1069: Fiend's Phrasebook - a handy guide for possessing spirits that only speak Abyssal or Infernal explaining how to say phrases such as "Are you the Keymaster?" "One by one we will take you" and "Your mother [REDACTED] in Hell!" in various material plane languages
1070: The Vampiric Book of Vampires - A treatise on the undead. The pages appear blank until blood is dripped on them and the book doesn't reflect in mirrors
1071: Hastur Hastur Hastur - Strangely enough, the book is completely blank.
1072: The Book of Coming Forth by Night
1073: The Crystal Stele of Boccob
1074: The Science of Magical Talismans
1075: The Gold Pullet on the Prairie Grimoire - purports to explain how the "hen that lays the golden eggs" may be conjured and controlled by means of "secret herbs"
1076: The Attraction and Repulsion of Supernatural Forces by Means of Architectural Design
1077: The Book of What is in the Material Plane
1078: Journal of The Ways
1079: The Key of Zagyg the Mayor
1080: The Joy of Killing
1081: The Bad Book
1082: The Xaositect's Cookbook
1083: The [Sixth and] Seventh Book[s] of Adams (spoof combining of the fraudulent "sixth and seventh books of moses" that appeared in the 18th century with the five Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy novels by deceased former Doctor Who scriptwriter Douglas Adams (or six novels if you include the Salmon of Doubt))
1084: The Joy of Cooking People
1085: Classification of Sprites
1086: Index of Magical Illnesses
1087: Fun Cursed Objects You Can Make for Under 1000 GP
1088: The Joy of Sects
1089: Lonely Conjurers Compendium
1090: The Cannibal Book (the current title is very long due to how it adds the titles of all the books it eats to his own)
1091: The Scrounger's Guide to Wandcrafting
1092: Pick Up Ladies The Magic Way
1093: Perrenland Pharmacopoeia
1094: Lithosurgery Handbook (a treatise on using petrification as a surgical aid)
1095: Grand Viziering for Fun and Profit, Edwin d'Ville
1096: Midnight Fires and Summer Snows: the Diary of a Sorcerer's Mother, Helen White
1097: How I Did It, Pun-Pun the Kobold
1098: The Collegiate Wizard's Cookbook: 101 Recipes with Just Your Component Pouch!, Apprentice Smethwyck
1099: The Collegiate Wizard's Cookbook: 101 Recipes with Just Your Component Pouch!, Apprentice Smethwyck
1100: My First Necronomicon

*Spoiler: 1101 - 1200*
Show

1101: The Truth is in the Eye of the Beholder - An Illusionist Guide by Tomas Ward
1102: Knowable and Unknowable - How to Pierce an Illusion by Lady Dalia Earthsea
1103: Live fast, Die often: A guide to the spell "Clone"
1104: Making Magic Missile Matter, Magus Mycroft the Missile Master
1105: The Gods Must Be Crazy: A Treatise on Magical Artifacts, Marcus Fry
1106: Several decades' back issues of 00100010, a Modron 'dirty' magazine
1107: A copy of a random book from the list belonging to a library in Sigil, with a due date some 337 years previous
1108: Arcane Arias - Making Music Magical By Blylen D'Artes
1109: A complete guide to simplistic and indecent magic puns for use in combined wizard-bard magic, by Thobias Lord of Magic
1110: Favored Enemas: A Guide to Alternative Healing
1111: The Secret Fire (a guide to redox reactions in cellular respiration)
1112: The Mayor's Three Offices - a treatise on the ascended demigod Zagyg's threefold office as liar, lunatic, and lord
1113: Home Is Where You Hang Your Foes: Intimidate Through Interior Design, plus 150 tips on how to hero-proof your home
1114: The Sibylline Pamphlets
1115: Santa's naughty list
1116: Santa's nice list
1117: The Reaganomicon
1118: Ethan's Encyclopedia of Entheogens
1119: blackmail dossier on a local noble
1120: Mail order catalog of viking scrying specialists ISEA.
1121: This plain book opens to pocket demiplane where a fully-staffed BDSM dungeon resides.
1122: a detailed record of tortures inflicted on victims similar to the one kept by serial killer Robert "The Collector" Berdella
1123: The Books of Zeref
1124: The Big Book of Seals - Contains detailed descriptions and artful drawings of all seal, sea lion and walrus species in the world (of the setting). It contains enough information for those who need to be familiar with an animal in order to identify/handle/shapeshift into it count as being familiar with all of them while the book is in their possession or after spending 2 full days studying the book. Studying the book as part of a long rest makes a character familiar with a single species of their choice. A person has to be literate in order to use the book, or hit a 5 on a Decipher Script check (int, as an exception not trained only, try again: no).
1125: A collection of letters exchanged between various guilds detailing their plans to keep a rival but popular guild member from usurping the "rightful" heir to the Guildmaster position's election to that position.
1126: The Great Book of Seals - Contains drawings of royal seals and seals of office of anybody who was somebody over the last roughly 3 generations (up to 2 years ago, the book does not update). Also contains examples of seals of lower offices, for instance what the seal of an average mid level bureaucrat from a certain city state would look like, they use it for instance for sealing the gates at night so the city knows nobody has come sneaking in through those gates. The drawings are all quite nice sketches, but sketches nonetheless, and a trained eye looking for a forgery can always tell the difference between the real thing and a forgery based on just these drawings, whether they're looking at the seal itself or its print in wax.
1127: Grimoire of Seals - contains accurate drawings of most infernal seals with illustrations showing how to draw them step by step.
1128: Lexica Botania -  Drowengarde Edition
1129: A small untitled bundle of nursery rhymes and kindergarten song.
1130: Experiments in Spiritual Hybridization
1131: What is Death?
1132: Natural and Supernatural History
1133: Acceleration of Karmic Particles by Means of Prayer
1134: The Physical Biology of the Soul
1135: How Death Learned to Live: A History of the Undead
1136: Experimemts in Animal Hybridization
1137: Field Notes on Svetalian Exorcisms Vol. VII
1138: To Cast or Not to Cast: A Spell-caster's Safety Checklist in Seventeen Parts
1139: Elementary Treatise of Alchemy
1140: Metaphysical Chemistry
1141: Pataphysical Chemistry
1142: Statistics for Mad Scientists: An Introduction to Design, Data Analysis, and Dementia
1143: The Apocrypha of Medicine
1144: Morphological Analysis of Clouds
1145: Studies of the Morphological Activity of Rivers as Illustrated by the River Styx
1146: The Public Fountains of the City of the Djinn
1147: Canopic Heart Protection Study
1148: Biocommunication of Earth Elementals
1149: Viral Control of Nuisance Dignitaries
1150: Introduction to Statistical Divination
1151: Divinatory Methods for Research Workers
1152: The great book of ceilings. With coupon for a free 10 foot inspection pole!
1153: Fear and Trembling and Terrified Screams
1154: The Poverty of Nations
1155: Critique of Pure Whimsy
1156: Beyond Chaos and Order
1157: The Science of War
1158: The Value of Knowledge of That Which Was Not Meant to Be Known
1159: The Book of Five Pendants
1160: Irrationality and Revolution
1161: On the Plurality of Words
1162: This is What It's Like to Be A Bat (by V.Dracula)
1163: The Principles of Parapsychology
1164: Mortal Clandestineness and Divine Reason
1165: God and Other Morons
1166: Fact, Fiction, and Fabrications
1167: Morals By Argument
1168: Orcish Ethics: Inverting Right and Wrong
1169: The Philosophy of Bad Language
1170: The Book of Five Jewels
1171: History of Pataphysics
1172: New Astrology
1173: On the Vulgarity of Worlds
1174: Experiments in Fungal Hybridization
1175: A New Method for Determining Distances Between Crystalline Firmament Spheres
1176: Karmic Emission and Absorption According to Moral Theory
1177: Dogmatic Catechism in the Lay of Drowned Togetherness
1178: Fundamentals of Necropsychology
1179: A Theory of Kobold Motivation
1180: Elves, Time, and the World
1181: Why we are not all going to die, a counterpoint. Contains a shoddily written theory full of holes by some second year student of wizardry.
1182: Energy, Ecology, Economics, and Evil
1183: Extraterrestrial Biomes
1184: Insecure Communications Over Secure Channels
1185: How To Keep A Secret
1186: Dynamic Military Architecture
1187: Oppression By Liberation
1188: The Rending Equation
1189: Songs of Apophenia
1190: The Pimp Crib of God
1191: The Rose Bowl Sutra
1192: Mortal Man and Immortal Society
1193: A Dweller on Two Planes
1194: The Dividing of the Will
1195: Journey to the South
1196: Diuretics: The New Science of Renal Health
1197: Doctrine of the Nasty
1198: The Classic Of Filial Cannibalism
1199: Parsley Sage Rosemary and Thyme: Cooking For Elven Knights
1200: Zagyg's Big Book of Jokes

*Spoiler: 1201 - 1300*
Show

1201: Breaking Open The Head: A Psychopathic Journey into the Murderous Heart of Darkness
1202: Magnificant Canonical Description of Logs
1203: On The Structure of the Dwarven Body
1204: Observations On Animal Magnetism
1205: On The Elementary Quanta of Matter and Spirit
1206: The Hero With A Thousand Bruises
1207: Acquainted With the Dawn
1208: The Bilestone Resource
1209: The Principles and Practice of Bilestone Mining
1210: The Prize: The Epic Quest for Money, Power, and the Black Bile of the World
1211: The Bilestone Question: An Inquiry Concerning the Progress of the Nation, and the Probable Exhaustion of Our Mines
1212: The Mythallar Revolution
1213: No Excuses Sovereignty
1214: Only the Mad Survive
1215: Strategies That Revolutionized A Nation
1216: Starving For War
1217: Human Bonfire
1218: Lembas Bread Tiger
1219: How Cartomancy Works
1220: Straight From the Bowels
1221: Ends and Endings
1222: The Politics of Murlynd
1223: A Field Guide to Edible, Inedible, and Bellicose Fungi
1224: No Excuses Despotism
1225: The Kingdom of Fungi Is At Hand
1226: Suel, Baklun, and the Twin Cataclysms
1227: Cosmic Geography
1228: The Kingdom of Fungi Is Within You
1229: Ben Drown's Book of Majora's Masks
1230: The book next to this one contains a secret switch, by Tom Foolery
1231: I Fart in Thy General Direction: 1001 More Dirty Jokes, by Leddit Rip
1232: The Great Book of Spoilers, by Daniella Spoilsport. The back blurb tells us it contains the summarized endings of over 300 common folktales, heroic ballads and adventure epics.
1233: Cooking with Vegetables, by Mary the Chaste
1234: Brewing with Vegetables, by Mary the Wise
1235: Unlocking the Secrets of the Universe with Vegetables, by Mary the Powerful
1236: Conquering the World with Vegetables, by She Who Shall Not Be Named Mary!
1237: The Curious Case of Madness-Inducing Carrot Intolerance, by Richard Littletown, General Physician
1238: Vampires are Alive! And Why They Deserve Compassion, Not Stakes, by Ned Totallyarealhumon
1239: The Seven Habits of Highly Graceful Princesses, by A.L.F.M.N.S. van Friedelstein en Overvechten
1240: Why Must it Always Be Swans?!
1241: Bard's Familiar Quotations
1242: There and Almost Back Again: A Stylised Journal of the Dangers of Failing Resurrection Magicks narrated to Marvin Mestiohan by the ghost of Hermlink Turpungate
1243: The History of Tea Vol. 7
1244: Jemima's Annotated Legislation Service
1245: The Drunken Watchmaker
1246: Down From the Dragons: The Evolution of Kobold Patheticism
1247: The Asmodeus Principle
1248: They Eat What!? A Cultural Encyclopedia of Bizarre Foods
1249: Sacred Geometry: An Introduction
1250: Home on the Farm.  An Opera. It contains sheet music.
1251: Farm Life.  A musical, based on the classic "Home on the farm". Contains tabs for stringed instruments and lyrics.
1252: The Toilet, Concerta for Orchestra and Flatulist. The orchestra parts can be deciphered, the flatulist music is written in the flatulist equivalent of druidic.
1253: Sacred Patterns in Daily Objects
1254: Dragons, and How to Train Your Own
1255: This Book is Full of Truths
1256: Bards: Stupid or Idiotic?
1257: Less than 50 Years is Possible: Great Ideas for Speeding up the Learning Curve Toward First Level
1258: Bla Bla Bla, Bla Bladiebla
1259: Time to Stop, by Calverburd Heinslaw
1260: The Seven Habits of Highly Deranged People
1261: The Art of Spell Research - Know Your Elemental Memes and How to Combine Them by S. Stormlord
1262: The Hidden Realty: Flipping Properties In Parallel Universes
1263: The Fabric of the Multiverse: Space, Time, and the Tapestry of the Fates
1264: Evening the Odds: A mathematician's Guide to Warfare
1265: Oddening the Evens: Mutating Twins and Other Matched Sets
1266: Books: Why?
1267: Words are for Wizards
1268: A Thousand Words: How to Communicate in Pictures
1269: Barbarian Monthly, within this issue a discussion on the silent contemplation of influential schools of thought surrounding the disruption of the fluidity of movement instigated by the connecting of dermal and muscular tissue with medium mass high velocity handheld objects.
1270: Universal User Manual of the Humanoid Brain: Volume I
1271: Universal User Manual of the Humanoid Brain: Volume II - 10,001 Frequently Done Stupidities.
1272: Case Studies On Curses In Elven Males
1273: On the Extraordinary Resilience of Cursed Items
1274: Time Traveler's Handbook of 1001 Tense Formations
1275: Mycultists: Fungal Worship in the Cult of Elemental Evil
1276: Libris Fungous: A Life Sized Illustrated Guide to Six Hundred and Sixty-Six Species from Around the World
1277: The Encyclopedia of Military Artifacts
1278: Encyclopedia of Women in Heaven and Hell
1279: Encyclopedic Dictionary of Metaphysical Geography
1280: Netherworld Encyclopedia of Cities
1281: Codex Nuttella
1282: Codex Pacificus
1283: Operating Manual for Craftworlds
1284: How to Make Friends and Influence People: A Beginner's Guide to Necromancy and Mind Control
1285: How to Make Fiends and Infernal People: Demon Summoning and Contract Basics for Non-Readers
1286: The Coming Global Firestorm
1287: Fire From the Earth
1288: Eating People
1289: Engines of Destruction: The Coming Era of Mayhem
1290: Nourishing the Void
1291: Engines of Creation: The Bygone Era of the Gods
1292: Es Klak On Fila Da 200 Prantera Diversi Begripsia Ni Du (written in Druidic)
1293: Bu Ga Da, Zu Ga Da, Bu Nie Ga Zoe. Bu Ga Zu Mo Oe Ga! (The original epic in its original Druidic!)
1294: I Will Fall if You Read This: A Beginner's Guide to Druidic
1295: The Book of Nod - Reading this book puts you to sleep. S.T. allowed.
1296: The Book of No Nod: 1001 Ways to Stay Awake During Boring Lectures
1297: Blind Deaf-Mutes With Peg Legs and Prosthetic Hands In the Arts and Sciences: A Biographical Dictionary
1298: Looter's Dictionary of Archaeology
1299: Encyclopedia of Otherworldly Art
1300: How To Identify Corpses: A Complete Guide to Manual and Magical Processes

*Spoiler: 1301 - 1400*
Show

1301: How to Recognize Different Types of Trees From Quite A Long Way Away
1302: Library of the Multiverse
1303: Extraplanar Encyclopedia
1304: The Silver Branch
1305: Lizardmen and Their Symbols
1306: The Key of Imagination
1307: The Legalese Edda
1308: The IMRaD Edda
1309: The Technical Writing Edda
1310: Handbook of Symbols In Religious Art
1311: Uandbook of Symbols in Bathroom Graffiti
1312: Handbook of Symbols in Religious Bathroom Graffiti
1313: Biographical Dictionary of God Botherers
1314: Illustrated Dictionary of Practical Astrology
1315: The Human Centipede or The Matter, Form, and Power of a Commonwealth, Ecclesiastical and Civil (This one's a parody of two things: Leviathan or The Matter, Forme and Power of a Common-Wealth Ecclesiasticall and Civil, a book on political theory whose frontispiece depicts a giant made out of of hundreds of smaller people, and The Human Centipede, a horror movie about a mad scientist who sews people together to create a conjoined triplet connected via the gastric system)
1316: Possession and You: Diary of a Wraith's Misadventures in Possession
1317: Dewey's Decimation Symbol - Stop Misfiling This Under Explosive Runes! by Ira T. Librarian.
1318: Vast Active Living Arranged Reason
1319: Vast Active Living Awareness Rig
1320: Ghosting Ghosts: Dating in the Age of Undead
1321: Possess This Book
1322: The Book of the Blind
1323: Handbook of the Dinosaurs of the World
1324: Spiritological Handbook
1325: Illustrations of the Nests and Eggs of Dragons of Krynn
1326: The Book of Anomalous Prayer
1327: The Power of Aggressive Thinking
1328: I'm Abominable, You're Abominable
1329: The Monk Who Sold Dope
1330: A Dictionary of Celestial and Infernal Objects from A to Z
1331: Fallen Knights: A Paladin's Guide to committing EVIL
1332: Orientation in Vastness. The Navigation of the Individual Planes, by Seli Dut.
1333: Leave the Mortal Coil Earlier
1334: Death and How to Survive It
1335: The Courage to Kill
1336: What Color is Your Funeral Shroud?
1337: The Mayo On Everything Diet
1338: Eat People, Not Plants
1339: Journeys With Tchen Bodu
1340: War Secrets of the Rogue Leader
1341: Life Begins At Death
1342: The Art of Otherworldly Wisdom
1343: The Cleric Librarian: A Real Page Turner
1344: Magnificence and You:  How to Play with Deities as Mortal by Big G.
1345: A Month in My Life 1345 Years Ago. Describes the most exciting month from a middle aged, rather boring wizard/scribe's life.
1346: Life is an Illusion - An Illusionists Life.
1347: Boggy Poems by Will O Wisp
1348: Particle Metaphysics
1349: Principles of High Energy Metaphysics
1350: The Thau and You: Rethinking the Standard Elements
1351: Splitting the Thau
1352: Torturous Modalities: The Art and Science
1353: The Complete Works of Marcel Peabody: A collection of Sonnets, Plays, and Prose written in barely comprehensible Elvish. Possible the earliest example of Modern Elvish.
1354: Robust Enchantment
1355: A Magical Tale: The Story of Level 1 Spell Slots
1356: Pelor's Justice: Seminary Student Guide: This book contains canned insights into Pelor's holy texts to help less than enthusiastic students become clerics.
1357: Experiments in Practical Hamartiology
1358: Dabble the Bard and the Flying Maidens. A single volume of a series of popular pulp novels.
1359: The Gift of Hatred
1360: In Search of the Mundane
1361: How Are We To Die?
1362: The Outer Reaches of the Inner Planes
1363: Sunken Islands
1364: The Savagery of Management
1365: Six Obvious Teachings
1366: On the Ways of Vendetta
1367: History of the Greyhawk Wars
1368: Concerning the Fortifications of a Wizard Tower
1369: The Admiral's Orchard
1370: A Gaze Into the Abyss
1371: Caring for Fairies for Fun and Profit
1372: Kythrian Astrology for Bumfuzzled by Urial Thressek
1373: The Complete Pock-Speckled Guide To Effing Countercursing by Sloe-Eyed Ji'lam
1374: The Hidden World: Guide to the Rare Arts of Physics and Chemistry. Describes some pretty outlandish concepts and natural powers that might one day enable us to make everburning candlesticks and self moving horses.
1375: Underdark Radiation and How it Affects Wild Magic - by Maarken
1376: A Brief History of Space
1377: The Future of the Past
1378: The Death Of the Cosmos
1379: Lo and Behold!
1380: The Book of the Darned
1381: The Magic of Magic
1382: A Brief History of the Dreamtime
1383: Death Up Close
1384: Why Nothing Matters
1385: Lexicon of Gramarye
1386: Nootropic Birds of the World
1387: Animal Undeath
1388: Letters To An Ignorant Nation
1389: Philosophy in the Bathroom
1390: We, The Dead
1391: The Book of Sparkles
1392: The Treatise Of Infinite Impostors
1393: An Unusual Faith
1394: Polluted Body, Polluted Mind
1395: Her Eaten Children
1396: Myths to Die For
1397: The Inevitables: Understanding the Technological Forces That Order the World
1398: The Book of Abominable Devices
1399: Chaining The Moon
1400: Cognitive Deficit

*Spoiler: 1401 - 1500*
Show

1401: The Age of Enlightened Machines
1402: The Book of Insidious Devices
1403: The Stannic Bible [sic]
1404: Conquest and Control
1405: No Place to Run
1406: The Quintessence of Decision
1407: The Fate of the Sun
1408: Voices From Hell
1409: The Adamantium Files
1410: The Conquest of Interstellar Spaces
1411: Paramilitary Communications
1412: On The Nature of Air Smithing
1413: When Sorcery Fails
1414: Innocents In The Hands of A Mad God
1415: God In The Drunk Tank
1416: 666 Poems
1417: The Elementary Quanta of Solace
1418: While Gods Sleep
1419: The Old Book of Improbable Cats
1420: Yellowpages of Lecan
1421: A Is For Abominatiom
1422: Blacklist of Threatened Species
1423: The Five People You Meet In Hell
1424: The Symbolism of Lawful Evil
1425: The Seven Basic Schemes
1426: Supernecronomics
1427: The Freakonomicon
1428: Fear And Loathing: A How-To Guide
1429: Coping With Forced Polymorphs and You, Vol I. So, Youre A Different Gender Now.
1430: Coping With Forced Polymorphs and You, Vol II. On the gaining and losing of mass.
1431: Coping With Forced Polymorphs and You, Vol III. Spines: who needs them anyway.
1432: Coping With Forced Polymorphs and You, Vol IV. Senses both mundane and magical.
1433: Coping With Forced Polymorphs and You, Vol V. Just because you enjoy your new form, doesn't mean revenge is off the table.
1434: Encyclopedia Satannica - A Comprehensive Exploration of Devils and their Domains
1435: Encyclopedia Satinica - The wizard picked the wrong book and now he has an encyclopedia on all things textile.  For added hilarity points, it's the most well-read book of his entire library. 
1436: Made In Faerûn: Coping To A Cosmic Economy
1437: Reincarnation And It's Principles Relating To Native Planar Species
1438: Self-Annihilation And You
1439: The Book of the Comatose
1440: Archfiend's Almanac
1441: Fiendish Factbook
1442: 101 Ways to Skin A Cat
1443: The Book of the Terminally Ill
1444: The Book of the Unborn
1445: The Book of the Terminally Bored
1446: The Book of Those Who Were Killed in Ping Pong Accidents on the Last Tuesday in May
1447: How to Kill With Books
1448: Talking Mimic Management
1449: Paths To Immortality, The Best And the Worst
1450: How To Spot A Magic Item Con Artist.
1451: Optimization of Morphokinesthetics for Intense and Dangerous Activities (this is a book written by and for changeling adventurers and others with shapeshifting powers, in which it is concluded that the standard image of an epic hero as either a big beefcake guy or a large breasted woman are not practical forms for adventurers and others engaging in rigorous physical activity, and that the ideal form is in fact a small chested petite woman - as they present a smaller target and don't have anything flopping around and getting in he way - or else a something very much like a kobold, for the same reasons)
1452: The Book of the Deaf
1453: The Book of the Dead Tired
1454: The Book of the Formerly Living
1455: Liberation Through Lockpicking in the Intermediate State
1456: The Book of Coming Forth Out Of The Closet
1457: Chicken Soup For The Devil
1458: The Idiot's Guide to Dummies
1459: Chicken Soup For The Damned
1460: Extradimensional Spaces: On Closets, Wardrobes, and Hammers
1461: The Tiger, The Tower, and the Tornado
1462: Rule by Extradimensional Mortals
1463: The Voyage of the Dusk Riser
1464: The Plural of Apocalypse: How to Play World Ending Events Off Each Other for Fun and Profit
1465: Chased by an Elephant: An Enchanter's How-to Guide
1466: The Ultimate Preposterously Long Winded Sequipedalian Nature of Loquacious Academics That Rise in the Morning to Debate Until Dawn Is Herein Expounded and Explained For All With Ears to Hear and Eyes to See and Minds to Understand. Let None Therefore Be Not Warned!
1467: Concision
1468: The Iron Grimoire - It's literally an otherwise untitled book with a cast iron cover, held closed by a very heavy brass lock. The key has long since been lost, but the corrosion and rust along the spine and a weight greater than one would expect even from it's unusual bindings, suggests that it's probably better that way.
1469: The Infernal Contraption - A Treatise on the Astrolabic Interactions of the Demonic and Devilish Planes
1470: How to Make Fiends and Influence People. That's not a typo.
1471: The Mirror of Smoke, authored by G.Ravenor. (If you have THAT one on your shelf, your universe is probably more screwed up than anyone could ever imagine....)
1472: Trust Nothing - The Amateur's Guide to Mimic Hunting. The first page reads "By having read the title and opened this book, you have already failed in your first lesson."
1473: Anticip- (Vol.I) - Have a wild guess what Vol.II is entitled?
1474: Deceptions and the Deceiving Devils Who Deal Them
1475: The Myth of the Rational Congregant
1476: Vol. 1 Addendum: Say It
1477: Gold Paper and The Con "How-to" Guide: Con Your Local Bank.
1478: Royal Rumble: The Rovanugs' Title Defence
1479: The Lager Catechism: The Brewing and Uses of Holy Beer
1480: The Acts of God
1481: Lamps of Soil
1482: The Lives of the Sinners
1483: The Lamentation of a Saint
1484: The Book of Eccentric Prayer
1485: Experiments in Chronomancy, Volumes 9 through 4
1486: The Nonunion Prayer Book
1487: Treatise of the π Imposters
1488: 1001 Uses For *Grease* No not that way, by Derrick Crumbleweed
1489: The Destitute Society
1490: The Poetics of Time
1491: A Short Walk On The OG Kush
1492: Clockwork and the Brain
1493: Have You Died Before This Life?
1494: The Brutal Art of Making Friends
1495: Lost Continents by Amapur the Traveller
1496: Lost Continency by Rivallar the Mad
1497: War, Battle and Magic - the Practical Guide to Application of High Magicks in Warfare by Chafahar, Royal Mage of Dahnav Kingdom
1498: Land, Manure and Magic - the Practical Guide to Application of High Magicks in Agriculture and Horticulture by Chafahar, former Royal Mage of Dahnav Kingdom
1499: Prayer For An Old Person
1500: G'day Sun

*Spoiler: 1501 - 1600*
Show

1501: The Big Red Train That Couldn't
1502: The Magic Lore of Secrecy
1503: The Book Of All-Too-Real Beings
1504: Algebraic Geometry
1505: A Pillow For My Helmet
1506: Through the Gates of Ruin
1507: Banks And Politics Along the River Styx
1508: Words [sic] in Collision
1509: All About the Plane of Radiance
1510: A History of Non-Speaking Peoples
1511: Politics Among the Planets
1512: The Checklist of Dry Academic Literature
1513: Disturbing Languages and Language Disturbances
1514: The Fine Art of Mixing Potions
1515: The Encyclopedia of World Encyclopedias
1516: No Sun Today
1517: Commentaries on the Dead
1518: The Art of Loathing
1519: Inside the Elements
1520: The Wandering Mountains
1521: Journey to Obsession
1522: The Hero With 1000 Feces
1523: Ars Goatse
1524: Journey to the Southwest Side
1525: The Hero With 1000 Sandwiches
1526: The Inferno Lost
1527: The Inferno Regained
1528: The Principle of Despair
1529: The Doors of Illusion
1530: Magic In History
1531: Magic in Science
1532: The Quadrangular Ruins
1533: Witchcraft Weekly
1534: The First and Only Freedom
1535: What Counts As Thinking?
1536: Unlife for the Hungry
1537: The Book of Malebolgia
1538: Philosophical Experiments
1539: The Complete Book of the Outer Planes
1540: Destination Sun
1541: The Bat and the Echidna
1542: Flying Carpets From Outer Space
1543: Amature Crystal Ball Making
1544: Contract Goetia for Beginners
1545: The Divine Romcom
1546: The Enthralled Mind
1547: Essays In Diabolical Economics
1548: The Facts of Death
1549: The Book of Tasty and Healthy People
1550: The Bee and the Crocodile
1551: Ages in Order
1552: Great Books of the Literary World
1553: The Stars: New Ways to See Them in Person
1554: Purity of Diction in Verbal Spells
1555: Occult Psychology
1556: Time and Timelessness
1557: Time and Time Control
1558: Effective Public Executions
1559: How to Succeed in Business Without Doing Anything
1560: In Search of Industrial Music
1561: Accidental Logic
1562: Atlas of the Lands Beyond
1563: Intentional Logos
1564: Writings on the Art of Persecution
1565: Thoughts On the Nature of Mass Destruction
1566: The Phonebook of the Dead
1567: Fear and Loathing in Lost Continents
1568: Theoretical Methods of Bringing and Harnessing Phlogiston Inside a Crystal Sphere
1569: "Farmer of Sludge" by Marles Pickens (Monty Python)
1570: "The Amazing Adventures of Captain Gladys Stoutpamphlet and her Intrepid Spaniel Stig Amongst the Giant Pygmies of Beckles" (Monty Python)
1571: "Ethel the Aardvark Goes Quantity Surveying" (Monty Python)
1572: Fantastically Evil Beasts and Where to Find Them
1573: How to Maim Your Dragon
1574: A Postmodern Prometheus
1575: The Divine Oscarbait Drama
1576: The Telltale Colon
1577: Robot Superiority in Unexpected Situations by Jess Tincase
1578: Harmonicas of the World (Harmonicas Mundi)
1579: Fantastic Beasts And How To Eat Them
1580: The Revelation of Chicken Little
1581: The other chapters of the Revelation of Chicken Little
1582: The Apocrypha of St Cuthbert
1583: The Trials of Regdar
1584: Fundamentals of Zyklonian Power Theory
1585: The Revenge of Xykon  :Xykon: 
1586: The Faceonomicon
1587: Perception and Perceptibility
1588: Hubris and Bias
1589: Psionic Blues
1590: Death After Death
1591: Incidents in the Life of Zagyg Yragerne
1592: Police Manual of Clairvoyant Investigation
1593: The Large Book of Mediums
1594: The Dark Meat Poultry Grimoire
1595: The Triangular Book of Trigonometry
1596: The Book of Officious Spirits
1597: The Book of Small Change
1598: Flying Saucers From the Outer Planes
1599: Magick Without Extra Letters
1600: Sorcery In History

*Spoiler: 1601 - 1700*
Show

1601: The Arcane Clock
1602: The Mechanical Booty Shaker
1603: The Science of Slaughter
1604: Negativity As A Positive Science
1605: Fear and Loathing In Perpetuity
1606: The Sending Spell: 25 Chapters on Practical Usage, Metamagic, Vocalisation, Codes, Synonyms, Metric, and Everything Else to Communicate More Clearly and Concisely Over Longer Distances! -Various Authors
1607: Crisp and Chips: How to Cook a Meal Using Short-Timed Fire Spells. - Fiona Theret, adventuring Sorceress
1608: The Art of Misunderstanding - How to Bluff to Mask the Somatic Components of Various Magicks. -Gardin the Unlucky Bard
1609: Depictions and Drawings of Male Drow (A Sketchbook) - Anonymous
1610: Nonphysical Mechanics
1611: Pale Night's Tales to Her Grandson
1612: No Need For Roots
1613: The Unknowing and The Unknown
1614: The Prison of the Sun
1615: Derangement of Behavior
1616: The Origins and Extinction of Consciousness
1617: Painting with Darkness
1618: Art and Life in the Land of the Dead
1619: Spawn and How to Sire Them. A book about vampire spawn and how to not mess the process.
1620: Fifty Fun Pranks to Play on Your Dragon-Lady of a Sister, by Fizban
1621: Undead and Organization by Segev the Dark Lord
1622: Abjuration, Transmutation, Conversation: A Practical Guide to Talking with Mundanes- Nihile Grahsam, gnomish bard-turned-wizard
1623: T'was a Magical Night: A Guide to Useful Magic for Festivities (Includes a Comprehensive List of Summons and Other Spells to Get Fitting Dance Partners)-Nihile Grahsam
1624: to Create a Functioning Micro-Ecosystem on a Demipland -Elora Silverminer
1625: A Speculative Treaty on Commoners' Lives Without Access to Low-Level Magic (Warning: Some of the Foundings  - e.g: about the availibility of clean water - may seem highly disturbing. Read at your own risk!) -Kay Lionslayer
1626: The Volume of Not Letting the Heart of A Man Be Snatched Away From Him In A Bar Somewhere
1627: The Affirmative Denial
1628: The Lesser Key of Imagination
1629: The "We Do Not Wish to Be Here" Axiom
1630: Deep Down in my Heart, I Just Really Don't Want to Die
1631: Defection and Romance: Loving Your Enemies and Hating Your Friends
1632: A Guide to Understanding How Working as a Sailor While Trapped in a Demiplane Separated from the Rest of the World with No Water Spontaneously Creates Money. 
1633: Lady of the Rings: The Third Tower
1634: Dying of the Light
1635: Unpleasant Skulduggery - Kain
1636: Drugs Drugs Drugs Drugs Drugs: A Complete Guide
1637: Beginners' Guide to Non-Euclidean Architecture - Non Euclidus, illithid savant
1638: The Three Wrongs
1639: The Age of Horror
1640: Dockworkers of Infamy
1641: Diegetics [sic]
1642: The Evolution of Numinous Weaponry
1643: Eighteen Thousand Years In Prison
1644: Escape to the Hells
1645: Language In The Evil Empire
1646: The Book of Azathoth
1647: The Well Wrought Sarcophagous
1648: Asymmetry of Fear
1649: Mainly On Fire
1650: The Claymore and the Nettle
1651: Deaths And Doorways
1652: Book of Trigon: Brother Blood Edition
1653: True History of the Demon by Ra's al Ghul
1654: The Bat, the Demon, and the Clown by Oracle
1655: "The Curse of Twenty- Observations on the Theory of Probability"-Arthas Durnhill
1656: "How Many Critically Important Steps Can a Plan Have Before it Will Surely Fail?" -Warlock Weckesa
1657: "Desnas Holy Number" -Deynæ Eukaryid
1658: "Magically Determining Statistical Values "-Teflut Bzeoark (a signed first edition, contains two highly situational cantrips)
1659: "Observed Randomness "(A notebook)
1660: "How to become popular! A GUIDE!" By Talandriel, Bard!
1661: Man Meets God
1662: The Concept of Mind Control
1663: A Short History of Dwarven Philosophy
1664: Magnificent Mansions of the Rich and Famous
1665: The Acts of Congress
1666: The First Book of Unelected Autocrats
1667: You Unimaginative Morons! (a very angry tract written by a divine spellcaster complaining that the simplicity of the common people's imaginations and beliefs is creating unnecessary limitations on the things that magic can do because belief shapes the gods and outer planes and as such his magic is limited to the banal unimaginative shapes that people commonly think of)
1668: Alphabetical Index of Evil Triangle Gods
1669: The Book of the Prophet Jambalaya
1670: The Phenomenology of Spirituous Beverages
1671: Of Mice and Other Mice
1672: The Narcotic Manuscripts (i think I already said this, but it's not on the list)
1673: Unpronounceable Cults
1674: Demon Summoning: Frequently Asked Questions and Prices
1675: The Significance of Base 9 In Numerological Analysis (a treatise proposing that the mystical properties of any number is determined by its ones column digit in base nine. For example four and thirteen both end in 4 when translated to base nine and both are unlucky)
1676: The Nudnik Manuscript
1677: Codex Seraphicanus
1678: The Growler Codex
1679: The Chicken Florentine Codex
1680: The Book of Eye Balm
1681: The King with Jaundice
1682: Mysteries of the Tequila Worm
1683: The Eiderdown Shards
1684: Mind the Gap: 100 Ways to Cross a Ravine
1685: 1685 of Imperium: Detailed Almanac for The Year of Single-Eye Arachnid
1686: Donkeys, Mules and Other Delicious Treats: Goblin Cookbook
1687: How to Rest: Learn to Meditate Like Elves Do (Comprehensive Guide to Elven Meditation)
1688: Elven Runes: Learn to Write Like Elves Do
1689: Stupid Sorcery
1690: The Elegant Epics of Elves
1691: The Complete Encyclopedia of Signs and Portents
1692: The Epic of Biomesh
1693: Lords of the ░░X░░lls: Vol. I░For Whom the Bel Tolls
1694: Lords of th░░░X░Hells: Vol░II ░░Disputes with Dispater
1695: Lords of the░░░░el░: Vol. I░I -░░░░░░░ing Mammon From Heaven
1696: Lords of ░he ░X░░░s: Vol. ░V - The Evidence, Belial, the Claims
1697: [A blank book in the same binding style and with blank pages in the same type and age as those around it]
1698: Lo░░░░f t░e░░X░░s: Vol. ░V░░Levistus ░░░░Geryon With It
1699: Lords of the ░░Hells: Vol. ░V░- Glasya-Eyed Stair
1700: L░rds of t░░░░X░░ls: Vol. ░II░ - Shooting th░░░alzebul

*Spoiler: 1701 - 1800*
Show

1701: Lords of the░░X░Hells: Vol. V░░I - Magical Mister Me░░░stopheles
1702: ░░rd░░░░e░░X░░s: Vol. ░X░ - Asmodeus Ex Machina
1703: The Epic of Gilligan
1704: Webspinner's Dictionary
1705: Bardlet's Quotable Familiars
1706: The Laudable Legends of Lizardfolk
1707: What Color is Your Ring of Feather Falling
1708: The Science of Peace
1709: The Frugal Cannibal
1710: The Frugal Cannibal Military Handbook
1711: The Frugal Cannibal Cooks Three Ancient Corpses
1712: The Frugal Cannibal Cooks A Whole Family
1713: The Cook's Guide to Anarchy
1714: The Poor Man's Murlynd
1715: The Prayer of A Xerox and the Song of the Three Hole Punch
1716: The Book Of Danny
1717: The Letter of Jerry
1718: On Floating Corpses
1719: The Book of Joan
1720: The Book of Letters
1721: The Book of Mike
1722: The Book of Dreamcast
1723: The First and Second Books of Peasants
1724: Work Shirkers and Days
1725: The Book of Juries
1726: The Book of Executioners
1727: ten unrelated books by different authors all entitled "The Art of War" (cf. Sun Tzu, Sun Bin, and Niccolo Macciavelli IRL)
1728: The Oddity [sic]
1729: The Book of Folly
1730: The Book of Wisenheimers
1731: The Epic of Error
1732: De Marijuana Medica
1733: The Nine Books of Forgettable Deeds and Sayings
1734: The Art of Hate
1735: The Canon of Locked Room Mystery
1736: Dialogue of Jason and Chucky
1737: The Song of the Lurid
1738: Belling the Dragon
1739: The Feng Shui of Tony
1740: The Comprehensive Meaning of Customs and Excises
1741: Guidebook of the Elysian Seas
1742: Twenty Books on the Meaning of Meaning
1743: The Myth of Syphilis
1744: Parallel Universes
1745: The Stone Dead Classics
1746: The Book of Immutables
1747: The Book of Books About Documents About Books
1748: What Color is Your Seat Cushion Flotation Device
1749: True Scripture to Awaken the Neighbors
1750: Lives and Opinions of Officious Philosophers
1751: Refutation of All Veracities
1752: The Book of Alive Burial
1753: Declarations of the Infected
1754: Eternity without Boredom: Practical Guide to Lichdom
1755: Breaking the Ray: Experimenting with Prisms
1756: Risk and Reward: Adventuring as Wizard
1757: Charisma for Advanced I.: Why Sorcerers get the Girls
1758: Charisma for Advanced II.: Fashionable without Cleavage
1759: Mirrors and Smoke: Illusions and Charms
1760: The Equilibrium of Power: Choosing the Right Combination of Spells
1761: The Origin and Deeds of the Emos
1762: About the Mystery of the Numbers
1763: The Scarlet Laws
1764: Concerning Self-Righteous Places (De Locis Sanctimonious)
1765: The Elevator of Divine Ascent
1766: The Book of Fatty
1767: The Quinine Chronicle
1768: Light Crystal Rhymes
1769: The Stele of the Ludicrous Religion
1770: The First and Second Books of the Chronic
1771: The Provincial Capitals of Minor Nations
1772: The Whole Musical Enchilada
1773: Little Book of the Construction of Butterfly Pasta
1774: The Ivan Drago Sacramentary
1775: The Book of Aaaargh!
1776: The Declaration of Co-dependence
1777: Annals of the Soft Headed
1778: The Divinatory Comedy
1779: The Cubic Zirconium Sutra
1780: The G'day Fragments
1781: The Seven Cryptical Leaflets of Hsan
1782: The Seven Cryptical Books of Hand Jive
1783: The Ka-ching Stone Classics
1784: The Liste of Artifacta Found in Ruinned Metropolai of Grimhold by Isithapos the Mad
1785: Ethical View of the Laws of Magical Wars - a Notated Discussion of Archmagi of Three Universities
1786: How To Train Your Homunculus
1787: Mysteries of Blood: Notes from Discussion with a Vampire during Vivisection
1788: The Caster's Voice: 100 Magical Runes and their Correct Pronounciation
1789: Love and Hatred: On Nature of Spirits
1790: Orcs and Nature: The Perfect Match?
1791: Risk Management of Spellcasting: How to Mitigate Risk of Backfire
1792: Risk Management of Summoning: Pronounciation of Demonic Names
1793: Risk Management of Summoning II: Common Failures in Communication with Djinni
1794: Errata To Risk Management of Summoning II: With Apologies for the 2 Feet Tennis Misspell
1795: Taking Back: How To Remove Unwanted Effects of Wish Spell
1796: Eye of the Beholder: On Beauty of Species and Monsters
1797: Eye of the Beholder: 20 Recipes
1798: Aye of the Beholder: Book 1 of the Beholder Boatswain series.
1799: Eye of the Beholden: Anatomy of Eyebulb
1800: Advanced Mathematica: What comes after MDCCVC? MDCCXCVI!

Here're some links to the other list-posts: 
What's on the Shelf: 1-1000
What's on the Shelf: 1801-????.

----------


## Bohandas

1069.) *Fiend's Phrasebook* - a handy guide for possessing spirits that only speak Abyssal or Infernal explaining how to say phrases such as "Are you the Keymaster?" "One by one we will take you" and "Your mother [REDACTED] in Hell!" in various material plane languages

1070.) *The Vampiric Book of Vampires* - A treatise on the undead. The pages appear blank until blood is dripped on them and the book doesn't reflect in mirrors

----------


## The Bandicoot

1071.)*Hastur Hastur Hastur* - Strangely enough, the book is completely blank.

----------


## Bohandas

1072.) The Book of Coming Forth by Night
1073.) The Crystal Stele of Boccob
1074.) The Science of Magical Talismans
1075.) The Gold Pullet on the Prairie Grimoire - purports to explain how the "hen that lays the golden eggs" may be conjured and controlled by means of "secret herbs"
1076.) The Attraction and Repulsion of Supernatural Forces by Means of Architectural Design
1077.) The Book of What is in the Material Plane
1078.) Journal of The Ways
1079.) The Key of Zagyg the Mayor

----------


## Bohandas

1080.) The Joy of Killing
1082.) The Bad Book
1083.) The Xaositect's Cookbook
1084.) The [Sixth and] Seventh Book[s] of Adams (spoof combining of the fraudulent "sixth and seventh books of moses" that appeared in the 18th century with the five _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ novels by deceased former Doctor Who scriptwriter Douglas Adams (or six novels if you include the Salmon of Doubt))
1085.) The Joy of Cooking People
1086.) Classification of Sprites
1087.) Index of Magical Illnesses
1088.) Fun Cursed Objects You Can Make for Under 1000 GP
1089.) The Joy of Sects

----------


## khadgar567

1090.) lonely conjurers compendium

----------


## noob

1091: The cannibal book(the current title is very long due to how it adds the titles of all the books it eats to his own)

----------


## Lord Torath

> 1080.) The Joy of Killing
> 1082.) The Bad Book
> 1083.) The Xaositect's Cookbook
> 1084.) The [Sixth and] Seventh Book[s] of Adams (spoof combining of the fraudulent "sixth and seventh books of moses" that appeared in the 18th century with the five _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ novels by deceased former Doctor Who scriptwriter Douglas Adams (or six novels if you include the Salmon of Doubt))
> 1085.) The Joy of Cooking People
> 1086.) Classification of Sprites
> 1087.) Index of Magical Illnesses
> 1088.) Fun Cursed Objects You Can Make for Under 1000 GP
> 1089.) The Joy of Sects


Was there supposed to be a 1081 in there somewhere?

----------


## Bohandas

oops. that's a typo

----------


## Bohandas

1091.) The Scrounger's Guide to Wandcrafting

----------


## Bohandas

1092.) Pick Up Ladies The Magic Way
1093.) Perrenland Pharmacopoeia
1094.) Lithosurgery Handbook (a treatise on using petrification as a surgical aid)
1095.) The Narcotic Manuscripts

----------


## Loxagn

1096.) Grand Viziering for Fun and Profit, Edwin d'Ville
1097.) Midnight Fires and Summer Snows: the Diary of a Sorcerer's Mother, Helen White
1098.) How I Did It, Pun-Pun the Kobold
1099.) The Collegiate Wizard's Cookbook: 101 Recipes with Just Your Component Pouch!, Apprentice Smethwyck

----------


## Bohandas

1100.) My First Necronomicon

----------


## Couatl

1101.) The Truth is in the Eye of the Beholder - An Illusionist Guide by Tomas Ward
1102.) Knowable and Unknowable - How to Pierce an Illusion by Lady Dalia Earthsea 

Those two are fresh from my campaign, sorry if something like them already appears on the list.

----------


## Arenabait

1103.) Live fast, Die often: A guide to the spell "Clone"

----------


## Loxagn

1104.) Making Magic Missile Matter, Magus Mycroft the Missile Master
1105.) The Gods Must Be Crazy: A Treatise on Magical Artifacts, Marcus Fry
1106.) Several decades' back issues of 00100010, a Modron 'dirty' magazine
1107.) A copy of a random book from the list belonging to a library in Sigil, with a due date some 337 years previous

----------


## Jama7301

1108) _Arcane Arias - Making Music Magical_ By Blylen D'Artes

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1109) A complete guide to simplistic and indecent magic puns for use in combined wizard-bard magic, by Thobias Lord of Magic

----------


## Bohandas

1110.) Favored Enemas: A Guide to Alternative Healing

----------


## Bohandas

> 1106.) Several decades' back issues of 00100010, a Modron 'dirty' magazine


Don't you mean 01000101?

anyway

1111.) The Secret Fire (a guide to redox reactions in cellular respiration)

----------


## Bohandas

1112.) The Mayor's Three Offices - a treatise on the ascended demigod Zagyg's threefold office as liar, lunatic, and lord

----------


## Samzat

1113: Home Is Where You Hang Your Foes: Intimidate Through Interior Design, plus 150 tips on how to hero-proof your home

----------


## Bohandas

1114.) The Sibylline Pamphlets

EDIT:
just noticed that the last reply before this was posted on christmas, and that made me think of

1115.) Santa's naughty list
1116.) Santa's nice list

EDIT:

1117.) The Reaganomicon

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> Don't you mean 01000101?


Yes they do, I figure, well spotted.

----------


## Bohandas

1118.) Ethan's Encyclopedia of Entheogens
1119.) backmail dossier on a local noble

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> 1119.) backmail dossier on a local noble


Want to buy an L?

1120. Mail order catalog of viking scrying specialists ISEA.

----------


## Lord Torath

> 1119.) backmail dossier on a local noble


Perhaps stored in a steel binder?   :Small Wink: 

And yes, I think I'll throw an "L" in there.


Why do you guys suspect 01000101 instead of 00100010?  

In ascii:
00100010 = "
01000101 = E

Is either of those any "racier" than the other?  Or am I missing something?

----------


## Bohandas

> Why do you guys suspect 01000101 instead of 00100010?  
> 
> In ascii:
> 00100010 = "
> 01000101 = E
> 
> Is either of those any "racier" than the other?  Or am I missing something?


01000101=69

which is also a sex position in addition to being a number

----------


## khadgar567

> 01000101=69
> 
> which is also a sex position in addition to being a number


well i did add book about kama sutra so this does not shock me.
1121. plain book opens to pocked demiplane where fully staffed bdsm dungeon resides.

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> 01000101=69
> 
> which is also a sex position in addition to being a number


This was what I was thinking too, but on second thought never mind, both me and Bohandras don't spend enough time online. 34 is just as good a title for a machine peoples' dirty magazine.
It's the rule.

----------


## Lord Torath

I'll leave it at 00100010 until I hear something different from Loxagn (the original contributor).

----------


## Bohandas

1122.) a detailed record of turtures inflicted on victims similar to the one kept by serial killer Robert "The Collector" Berdella

----------


## Bohandas

1123.) The Books of Zeref

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1124: The big book of seals. Contains detailed descriptions and artful drawings of all seal, sea lion and walrus species in the world (of the setting). It contains enough information for those who need to be familiar with an animal in order to for instance identify, handle, summon or shapeshift into it to count as being familiar with all of them while the book is in their possession or after spending 2 full days studying the book. Studying the book as part of a long rest makes a character familiar with a single species of their choice. A person has to be literate in order to use the book, or hit a 5 on a Decipher Script check (int, as an exception not trained only, try again: no).

----------


## khadgar567

> 1123.) The Books of Zeref


nice one mate.

----------


## Segev

1125) A collection of letters exchanged between various guilds detailing their plans to keep a rival but popular guild member from usurping the "rightful" heir to the Guildmaster position's election to that position.

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1126) The great book of seals: Contains drawings of royal seals and seals of office of anybody who was somebody over the last roughly 3 generations (up to 2 years ago, the book does not update). Also contains examples of seals of lower offices, for instance what the seal of an average mid level bureaucrat from a certain city state would look like, they use it for instance for sealing the gates at night so the city knows nobody has come sneaking in through those gates. The drawings are all quite nice sketches, but sketches nonetheless, and a trained eye looking for a forgery can always tell the difference between the real thing and a forgery based on just these drawings, whether they're looking at the seal itself or its print in wax.

----------


## khadgar567

1127) Grimoire of seals: contains accurate drawings of most infernal seals with illusion s to how to draw them step by step.
1128) lexica botania drowengarde edition

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1129) A small untitled bundle of nursery rhymes and kindergarten song.

----------


## Bohandas

1130.) Experiments in Spiritual Hybridization
1131.) What is Death?
1132.) Natural and Supernatural History
1133.) Acceleration of Karmic Particles by Means of Prayer
1134.) The Physical Biology of the Soul
1135.) How Death Learned to Live: A History of the Undead
1136.) Experimemts in Animal Hybridization

----------


## Ulysses

1137.)  Field Notes on Svetalian Exorcisms Vol. VII
1138.)  To Cast or Not to Cast: A Spell-caster's Safety Checklist in Seventeen Parts

----------


## Bohandas

1139.) Elementary Treatise of Alchemy
1140.) Metaphysical Chemistry
1141.) Pataphysical Chemistry
1142.) Statistics for Mad Scientists: An Introduction to Design, Data Analysis, and Dementia
1143.) The Apocrypha of Medicine
1144.) Morphological Analysis of Clouds
1145.) Studies of the Morphological Activity of Rivers as Illustrated by the River Styx
1146.) The Public Fountains of the City of the Djinn
1147.) Canopic Heart Protection Study

----------


## Bohandas

1148.) Biocommunication of Earth Elementals
1149.) Viral Control of Nuisance Dignitaries
1150.) Introduction to Statistical Divination
1151.) Divinatory Methods for Research Workers

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1152. The great book of ceilings. With coupon for a free 10 foot inspection pole!

----------


## Bohandas

1153.) Fear and Tremblig and Terrified Screams
1154.) The Poverty of Nations
1155.) Critique of Pure Whimsy
1156.) Beyond Chaos and Order
1157.) The Science of War
1158.) The Value of Knowledge of That Which Was Not Meant to Be Known
1159.) The Book of Five Pendants
1160.) Irrationality and Revolution
1161.) On the Plurality of Words
1162.) This is What It's Like to Be A Bat (by V.Dracula)
1163.) The Principles of Parapsychology
1164.) Mortal Clandestineness and Divine Reason
1165.) God and Other Morons
1166.) Fact, Fiction, and Fabrications
1167.) Morals By Argument
1168.) Orcish Ethics: Inverting Right and Wrong
1169.) The Philosophy of Bad Language
1170.) The Book of Five Jewels
1171.) History of Pataphysics
1172.) New Astrology
1173.) On the Vulgarity of Worlds
1174.) Experiments in Fungal Hybridization
1175.) A New Method for Determining Distances Between Crystalline Firmament Spheres
1176.) Karmic Emission and Absorption According to Moral Theory

----------


## Segev

1177) Dogmatic Catechism in the Lay of Drowned Togetherness

----------


## Bohandas

1178.) Fundamentals of Necropsychology
1179.) A Theory of Kobold Motivation
1180.) Elves, Time, and the World

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1181. Why we are not all going to die, a counterpoint. Contains a shoddily written theory full of holes by some second year student of wizardry.

----------


## Bohandas

1182.) Energy, Ecology, Economics, and Evil
1183.) Extraterrestrial Biomes
1184.) Insecure Communications Over Secure Channels
1185.) How To Keep A Secret
1186.) Dynamic Military Architecture
1187.) Oppression By Liberation
1188.) The Rending Equation

----------


## Bohandas

1089.) Songs of Apophenia
1090.) The Pimp Crib of God
1091.) The Rose Bowl Sutra
1092.) Mortal Man and Immortal Society

----------


## khadgar567

> 1089.) Songs of Apophenia
> 1190.) The Pimp Crib of God
> 1191.) The Rose Bowl Sutra
> 1192.) Mortal Man and Immortal Society


fixed the numbers for those

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> fixed the numbers for those


Except 1089/1189...

----------


## Bohandas

1193.) A Dweller on Two Planes
1194.) The Dividing of the Will
1195.) Journey to the South
1196.) Diuretics: The New Science of Renal Health
1197.) Doctrine of the Nasty
1198.) The Classic Of Filial Cannibalism

----------


## Bohandas

1199.) _Parsley Sage Rosemary and Thyme: Cooking For Elven Knights_
1200.) _Zagyg's Big Book of Jokes_
EDIT:
1201.) _Breaking Open The Head: A Psychopathic Journey into the Murderous Heart of Darkness_
1202.) _Magnificant Canonical Description of Logs_
1203.) _On The Structure of the Dwarven Body_
1204.) _Observations On Animal Magnetism_
1205.) _On The Elementary Quanta of Matter and Spirit_
EDIT:
1206.) _The Hero With A Thousand Bruises_
1207.) _Acquainted With the Dawn_
1208.) _The Bilestone Resource_
1209.) _The Principles and Practice of Bilestone Mining_
1210.) _The Prize: The Epic Quest for Money, Power, and the Black Bile of the World_
1211.) _The Bilestone Question: An Inquiry Concerning the Progress of the Nation, and the Probable Exhaustion of Our Mines_
1212.) _The Mythallar Revolution_
EDIT:
1212.) _No Excuses Sovereignty_
1213.) _Only the Mad Survive_
1214.) _Strategies That Revolutionized A Nation_
1215.) _Starving For War_
1216.) _Human Bonfire_
1217.) _Lembas Bread Tiger_
1218.) _How Cartomancy Works_
1219.) _Straight From the Bowels_
1220.) _Ends and Endings_
1221.) _The Politics of Murlynd_
1222.) _A Field Guide to Edible, Inedible, and Bellicose Fungi_
1223.) _No Excuses Despotism_
1224.) _The Kingdom of Fungi Is At Hand_

----------


## Bohandas

1125.) Suel, Baklun, and the Twin Cataclysms
1126.) Cosmic Geography
1127.) The Kingdom of Fungi Is Within You

----------


## Tvtyrant

Ben Drown's Book of Majora's Masks.

----------


## Lord Torath

Looks like we got two 1212 entries.  That means our most recent entry is:

1229: Ben Drown's Book of Majora's Masks

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1230: The book next to this one contains a secret switch, by Tom Foolery
1231: I fart in thine general direction; 1001 more dirty jokes, by Leddit Rip
1232: The great book of spoilers, by Daniella Spoilsport. The back blurb tells us it contains the summarized endings of over 300 common folktales, heroic ballads and adventure epics.
1233: Cooking with vegetables, by Mary the Chaste
1234: Brewing with vegetables, by Mary the Wise
1235: Unlocking the secrets of the universe with vegetables, by Mary the Powerful
1236: Conquering the world with vegetables, by She who shall not be named Mary!
1237: The curious case of madness inducing carrot intolerance, by Richard Littletown, general physician
1238: Vampires are alive! And why they deserve compassion, not stakes, by Ned Totallyarealhumon
1239: The seven habits of highly graceful princesses, by A.L.F.M.N.S. van Friedelstein en Overvechten
1240: Why must it always be swans?!

----------


## Bohandas

1241.) Bard's Familiar Quotations

----------


## SpamCreateWater

1242.) There and almost back again: A stylised journal of the dangers of failing resurrection magicks narrated to Marvin Mestiohan by the ghost or Hermlink Turpungate

----------


## PopeLinus1

This from one of my own games
1242) The History of Tea Vol. 7

----------


## Bohandas

1244.) Jemima's Annotated Legislation Service
1245.) The Drunken Watchmaker
1246.) Down From the Dragons: The Evolution of Kobold Patheticism
1247.) The Asmodeus Principle
1248.) They Eat What!? A Cultural Encyclopedia of Bizarre Foods
1249.) Sacred Geometry: An Introduction

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1250: Home on the farm, an opera. It contains sheet music.
1251: Farm life, a musical, based on the classic "Home on the farm". Contains tabs for stringed instruments and lyrics.
1252: The toilet, concerta for orchestra and flatulist. The orchestra parts can be deciphered, the flatulist music is written in the flatulist equivalent of druidic.

And because these are supposed to be a wizard's collection:

1253: Sacred patterns in daily objects
1254: Dragons, and how to train your own
1255: This book is full of truths
1256: Bards, stupid or idiotic?
1257: Less than 50 years is possible: Great ideas for speeding up the learning curve towards first level
1258: Bla bla bla, bla bladiebla

Okay, they're getting less wizzardy again, time to stop. Except...

1259: Time to stop, by Calverburd Heinslaw

----------


## Bohandas

1260.) The Seven Habits of Highly Deranged People




> 1252: The toilet, concerta for orchestra and flatulist. The orchestra parts can be deciphered, the flatulist music is written in the flatulist equivalent of druidic.


Like Le Petomane

----------


## Lord Torath

> 772: _The Art of Spell Research - Know Your Elemental Memes and How to Combine Them_ by S. Stormlord


I missed this one somehow.

Renumbering it to 1261, because I don't want to have to re-do my spreadsheet.

----------


## Bohandas

1262.) The Hidden Realty: Flipping Properties In Parallel Universes
1263.) The Fabric of the Multiverse: Space, Time, and the Tapestry of the Fates

----------


## Rockphed

> I missed this one somehow.
> 
> Renumbering it to 1261, because I don't want to have to re-do my spreadsheet.


I appreciate that you have been diligently cataloguing all this.

1264) _Evening the Odds: A mathematician's Guide to Warfare_
1265) _Oddening the Evens: Mutating Twins and Other Matched Sets_

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1266) Books: Why?
1267) Words are for wizards
1268) A thousand words: How to communicate in pictures
1269) Barbarian Monthly, with in this issue a discussion on the silent contemplation of influential schools of thought surrounding the disruption of the fluidity of movement instigated by the connecting of dermal and muscular tissue with medium mass high velocity handheld objects.

----------


## khadgar567

1270.) universal user manual of humanoid brain volume I.
1271.) universal user manual of humanoid brain volume II 10001 frequently done stupidities.

----------


## Bohandas

1272.) Case Studies On Curses In Elven Males

----------


## Bohandas

1273.) On the Extraordinary Resiliance Of Cursed Items

----------


## Bohandas

1274.) Time Traveler's Handbook of 1001 Tense Formations

EDIT:

1275.) Mycultists: Fungal Worship in the Cult of Elemental Evil
1276.) Libris Fungous: A Life Sized Illustrated Guide to Six Hundred And Sixty Six Species From Around The World
1277.) The Encyclopedia of Military Artifacts
1278.) Encyclopedia of Women in Heaven and Hell
1279.) Encyclopedic Dictionary of Metaphysical Geography
1280.) Netherworld Encyclopedia of Cities
1281.) Codex Nuttella
1282.) Codex Pacificus
1283.) Operating Manual for Craftworlds

----------


## RagingBluMunky

1281.) How to Make Friends and Influence People: A Beginner's Guide to Necromancy and Mind Control
1282.) How to make Fiends and Infernal People: Demon Summoning and Contract Basics for Non-readers


Sorry if these have been done before

----------


## Bohandas

1283.) The Coming Global Firestorm
1284.) Fire From the Earth
1285.) Eating People
1286.) Engines of Destruction: The Coming Era of Mayhem
1287.) Nourishing the Void
1288.) Engines of Creation: The Bygone Era of the Gods

----------


## Lord Torath

Numbering note:  Due to the presence of duplicate numbers 1281, 1282, and 1283, our most recent entry stands thus:
1291: Engines of Creation: The Bygone Era of the Gods

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1292: Es klak on fila da 200 prantera diversi begripsia ni du
1293: Bu ga da, zu ga da, bu nie ga zoe. Bu ga zu mo oe ga! (The original epic!)
1294: I will fall if you read this: a beginner's guide to Druidic

----------


## Bohandas

BTW, most of my posts from the past few weeks have been parodies of, or in some way based on, names of real books that I found on wikipedia. For example _The Hidden Realty: Flipping Properties In Parallel Universes_, is a parody of _The Hidden Reality: Parallel Universes and the Deep Laws of the Cosmos_, and _Jemima's Annotated Legislation Service_ is _Butterworth's Annotated Legislation Service_

EDIT:
_Lembas Bread Tiger_ is _Pizza Tiger_, _The Apocrypha of Medicine_ is _The Canon of Medicine_, _Public Fountains of the City of the Djinn_ is _Public Fountains of the City of Dijon_, _Beyond Chaos and Order_ is _Beyond Good and Evil_, _The Bilestone Resource_ is _The Coal Resource_, _The Physical Biology of the Soul_ is _The Physical Biology of the Cell_, _Straight From the Bowels_ is _Straight From The Gut_, _Codex Pacificus_ is _Codex Atlanticus_, _Operating Manual For Craftworlds_ is _Operating Manual For Spaceship Earth_, _Eating People_ is _Eating Animals_, etc.

EDIT:
_The Silver Branch_ is _The Golden Bough_, The _Rose Bowl Sutra_ is The _Blood Bowl Sutra_ etc

EDIT:
_Oppression by Liberation_ is _Liberation by Oppression_

----------


## FreddyNoNose

1295: The Book of Nod:  reading it puts you to sleep.  S.T. allowed.

----------


## Rockphed

> 1295: The Book of Nod:  reading it puts you to sleep.  S.T. allowed.


1296: The Book of No Nod: 1001 ways to stay awake during boring lectures.

----------


## Bohandas

1297.) Blind Deaf-Mutes With Peg Legs and Prosthetic Hands In the Arts and Sciences: A Biographical Dictionary
1298.) Looter's Dictionary of Archaeology
1299.) Encyclopedia of Otherworldly Art
1300.) How To Identify Corpses: A Complete Guide to Manual and Magical Processes
1301.) How to Recognize Different Types of Trees From Quite A Long Way Away (possible adult situations in linked video)
EDIT:
1302.) Library of the Multiverse
1303.) Extraplanar Encyclopedia
1304.) The Silver Branch
1305.) Lizardmen and Their Symbols
1306.) The Key of Imagination
1307.) The Legalese Edda
1308.) The IMRaD Edda
1309.) The Technical Writing Edda
EDIT:
1310.) Handbook Of Symbols In Religious Art
1311.) Handbook of Symbols in Bathroom Graffiti
1312.) Handbook of Symbols in Religious Bathroom Graffiti
1313.) Biographical Dictionary of God Botherers
1314.) Illustrated Dictionary of Practical Astrology

----------


## Bohandas

1315.) The Human Centipede or The Matter, Form, and Power of a Commonwealth, Ecclesiastical and Civil (This one's a parody of two things: _Leviathan or The Matter, Forme and Power of a Common-Wealth Ecclesiasticall and Civil_, a book on political theory whose frontispiece depicts a giant made out of of hundreds of smaller people, and _The Human Centipede_, a horror movie about a mad scientist who sews people together to create a conjoined triplet connected via the gastric system)

----------


## khadgar567

1316.) Possession and You: Diary of a Wraith's Misadventures in Possession

----------


## Segev

1317.) Dewey's Decimation Symbol - Stop Misfiling This Under Explosive Runes! by Ira T. Librarian.

----------


## Lord Torath

> 1316.) possession and you wraiths dairy of miss possession hijackings


Khadgar, can you clarify what you mean here?  I suspect you mean this is a journal written by a wraith (diary is a journal, dairy is a milk product).  Can you explain what you mean by "miss possession hijackings"?  I'm not sure if there's a typo in there, or if it's a translation error, but I want to make certain I get what you intended.

----------


## khadgar567

> Khadgar, can you clarify what you mean here?  I suspect you mean this is a journal written by a wraith (diary is a journal, dairy is a milk product).  Can you explain what you mean by "miss possession hijackings"?  I'm not sure if there's a typo in there, or if it's a translation error, but I want to make certain I get what you intended.


fixing right now.

----------


## Lord Torath

For further clarification, is this diary full of stories of possessions that didn't go quite the way the possessor intended?  If so, I think that would be a "mis-possession" or "mispossession".  Sort of like a word that is translated badly is called a mistranslation.  "Miss" can mean "didn't hit the target", but it can also mean a girl or woman who is unmarried, or the feeling of longing for something you once had.  I just want to make sure I get the proper intent of your title.

----------


## Vinyadan

1317. _Pummelers of Summoners. The Dloga Order's First Thirty Years, 1308-1338._

----------


## Bohandas

> Khadgar, can you clarify what you mean here?  I suspect you mean this is a journal written by a wraith (diary is a journal, dairy is a milk product).  Can you explain what you mean by "miss possession hijackings"?  I'm not sure if there's a typo in there, or if it's a translation error, but I want to make certain I get what you intended.


I agree. I cannot make sense of that at all.

----------


## khadgar567

> I agree. I cannot make sense of that at all.


then feel free to fix my pun.

----------


## Bohandas

What pun? where?

----------


## khadgar567

> What pun? where?


in 3.5 sub forum the new spheres of power class called wraith and this one meant to be his diary of misadventures due ending his possessions wrong place wrong time.

----------


## Bohandas

1318.) Vast Active Living Arranged Reason
1319.) Vast Active Living Awareness Rig
(both parodies of Vast Active Living Intelligence System by Phillip K. **** in which the acronym VALIS is one of the names of God. Although of course, my versions spell "Valar" instead)

----------


## Lord Torath

> in 3.5 sub forum the new spheres of power class called wraith and this one meant to be his diary of misadventures due ending his possessions wrong place wrong time.


Okay, how about this: 1316: Possession and You: Diary of a Wraith's Misadventures in Possession

----------


## FreddyNoNose

1320:  Ghosting Ghosts:  Dating in the age of undead.

----------


## khadgar567

> Okay, how about this: 1316: Possession and You: Diary of a Wraith's Misadventures in Possession


Works for me.

----------


## FreddyNoNose

> Works for me.


What about possess this book?

----------


## Bohandas

> What about possess this book?


that can be a seperate one

1321.) Possess This Book

EDIT:

1322.) The Book of the Blind

EDIT:
1323.) Handbook of the Dinosaurs of the World

EDIT:

1324.) Spiritological Handbook
1325.) Illustrations of the Nests and Eggs of Dragons of Krynn

----------


## Bohandas

1326.) The Book of Anomalous Prayer

EDIT:
1327.) The Power of Aggressive Thinking
1328.) I'm Abominable, You're Abominable
1329.) The Monk Who Sold Dope
1330.) A Dictionary of Celestial and Infernal Objects from A to Z

----------


## FreddyNoNose

1331)  Fallen Knights:  A Paladin's Guide to committing EVIL

----------


## Vinyadan

1332. _Orientation in Vastness. The Navigation of the Individual Planes_, by Seli Dut.

----------


## Bohandas

1333.) Leave the Mortal Coil Earlier
1334.) Death and How to Survive It
1335.) The Courage to Kill
1336.) What Color is Your Funeral Shroud?
1337.) The Mayo On Everything Diet
1338.) Eat People, Not Plants
1339.) Journeys With Tchen Bodu
1340.) War Secrets of the Rogue Leader
1341.) Life Begins At Death
1342.) The Art of Otherworldly Wisdom

----------


## Bohandas

Ok, so some ideas on what some of these titles I've proposed might mean, as well as an explanation of what he titles are parodies of




> 1090.) The Pimp Crib of God


I imagine this one as a _Lifestyles of the Rich & Famous_ or _MTV Cribs_ style look at the dwellings of various deities, especially ones that are chaotic or who watch over rogues, thieves, and/or bards.

The name is a parody of the book _The Great House of God_




> 1091.) The Rose Bowl Sutra


I imagine this one as being a book holy to Kord, the Greyhawk deith of strength and competition

The name id a portmanteau of _The Blood Bowl Sutra_, an obscure apocryphal Buddhist holy book, and _The Rose Bowl Game_, an annual new year's day college football game in Pasadina




> 1187.) Oppression By Liberation


I imagine this one as another Baatezu soul collector manual, explaining a technique by which people may be tricked into allying themselves with tyranny by fomenting frequent successful revolutions that don't actually change anything. The people tired of the old tyrant will ally themselves with the new tyrant, and the souls of those loyal to the old tyrant will be harvested

The title is a parody of _Liberation by Oppression_

----------


## FreddyNoNose

1343)  The Cleric Librarian:  A Real Page Turner

----------


## khadgar567

1344.)magnificence and you by big G. Book about how to play with deities as mortal.

----------


## Red Bear

Great job everyone, I love this thread

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> 1118.)magnificence and you by big G. Book about how to play with deities as mortal.


This becomes 1344, since there already was a 1118 and it's a different book.

1345) A month in my life 1345 years ago. Describes the most exciting month from a middle aged, rather boring wizard/scribe's life. *Spoiler: boring explanation stuff that should still be nonobvious*
Show

(The years described really is 1345 years ago. The title updates as years pass.)

----------


## khadgar567

> This becomes 1344, since there already was a 1118 and it's a different book.


okay i update it

----------


## FreddyNoNose

1346)  Life is an Illusion - An Illusionists Life.
1347)  Boggy Poems by Will O Wisp

----------


## Bohandas

1348.) Particle Metaphysics
1349.) Principles of High Energy Metaphysics

----------


## Rockphed

> 1348.) Particle Metaphysics
> 1349.) Principles of High Energy Metaphysics


1350.) _The Thau and You: Rethinking the Standard Elements_
1351.) _Splitting the Thau_
1352.) _Torturous Modalities: The Art and Science_
1354.) _The Complete Works of Marcel Peabody_: A collection of Sonnets, Plays, and Prose written in barely comprehensible Elvish.  Possible the earliest example of Modern Elvish.
1355.) _Robust Enchantment_
1356.) _A Magical Tale: The Story of Level 1 Spell Slots_
1357.) _Pelor's Justice: Seminary Student Guide_: This book contains canned insights into Pelor's holy texts to help less than enthusiastic students become clerics.

----------


## Bohandas

1358.) Experiments in Practical Hamartiology

----------


## Lord Torath

Looks like Rockphed skipped a number, so our last entry is:


> 1357: Experiments in Practical Hamartiology

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1358) Dabble the Bard and the Flying Maidens. A single volume of a series of ones popular pulp novels.

----------


## Bohandas

1359.) The Gift of Hatred
1360.) In Search of the Mundane
1361.) How Are We To Die?
1362.) The Outer Reaches of the Inner Planes
1363.) Sunken Islands
1364.) The Savagery of Management
1365.) Six Obvious Teachings
1366.) On the Ways of Vendetta
1367.) History of the Greyhawk Wars
1368.) Concerning the Fortifications of a Wizard Tower
1369.) The Admiral's Orchard
1370.) A Gaze Into the Abyss

----------


## FreddyNoNose

> Looks like Rockphed skipped a number, so our last entry is:


How about fixing that with 
1353)  The undetectable book!

----------


## Uncle Pine

1371) Caring for Fairies for Fun and Profit
1372) Kythrian Astrology for Bumfuzzled by Urial Thressek
1373) The Complete Pock-Speckled Guide To Effing Countercursing by Sloe-Eyed Ji'lam

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1374) The hidden world: Guide to the rare arts of physics and chemistry. Describes some pretty outlandish concepts and natural powers that might one day enable us to make everburning candlesticks and self moving horses.

EDIT: Although I guess most horses move themselves. I could replace it with carriages, but it's probably funnier to leave it like this.

----------


## Lord Torath

> How about fixing that with 
> 1353)  The undetectable book!


It's already been fixed with an extra 1358, but we can still include that title if you'd like.  Something along the lines of The Invisible Book of InvisibilityTM?
If so, it would be entry 1375.

----------


## robnar

> 1364.) The Savagery of Management


This is hilarious.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Bohandas

1376.) A Brief History of Space
1377.) The Future of the Past
EDIT:
1378.) The Death Of the Cosmos
1379.) Lo and Behold!
1380.) The Book of the Darned
1381.) The Magic of Magic
1382.) A Brief History of the Dreamtime
1383.) Death Up Close
1384.) Why Nothing Matters
1386.) Lexicon of Gramarye
1387.) Nootropic Birds of the World
1388.) Animal Undeath
1389.) Letters To An Ignorant Nation
1390.) Philosophy in the Bathroom
1391.) We, The Dead
1392.) The Book of Sparkles
1393.) The Treatise Of Infinite Impostors
1394.) An Unusual Faith
1395.) Polluted Body, Polluted Mind
1396.) Her Eaten Children
1397.) Myths to Die For
1398.) The Inevitables: Understanding the Technological Forces That Order the World
1399.) The Book of Abominable Devices
1400.) Chaining The Moon
1401.) Cognitive Deficit
1402.) The Age of Enlightened Machines
1403.) The Book of Insidious Devices

----------


## Bohandas

1404.) The Stannic Bible [sic]
1405.) Conquest and Control
1406.) No Place to Run
1407.) The Quintessence of Decision
1408.) The Fate of the Sun
1409.) Voices From Hell
1410.) The Adamantium Files
1411.) The Conquest of Interstallar Spaces
1412.) Paramilitary Communications
1414.) On The Nature of Air Smithing (_De Re Aerosmith_)
1415.) When Sorcery Fails

----------


## Bohandas

1416.) Innocents In The Hands of A Mad God

EDIT:
1417.) God In The Drunk Tank
1418.) 666 Poems
1419.) The Elementary Quanta of Solace
1420.) While Gods Sleep
1421.) The Old Book of Improbable Cats
1422.) Yellowpages of Lecan

EDJT:

1423.) A Is For Abominatiom

EDIT;

1424.) Blacklist of Threatened Species

----------


## Bohandas

1425.) The Five People You Meet In Hell
1426.) The Symbolism of Lawful Evil
1427.) The Seven Basic Schemes
1428.) Supernecronomics
1429.) The Freakonomicon
1430.) Fear And Loathing: A How-To Guide

----------


## Lentrax

1431. _Coping With Forced Polymorphs and You, Vol I. So, Youre A Different Gender Now._

----------


## Rockphed

> 1431. _Coping With Forced Polymorphs and You, Vol I. So, Youre A Different Gender Now._


1432. _Coping With Forced Polymorphs and You, Vol II. On the gaining and losing of mass._
1433. _Coping With Forced Polymorphs and You, Vol III. Spines: who needs them anyway._
1434. _Coping With Forced Polymorphs and You, Vol IV. Senses both mundane and magical._
1435. _Coping With Forced Polymorphs and You, Vol V. Just because you enjoy your new form, doesn't mean revenge is off the table._

----------


## Bohandas

1436.) Encyclopedia Satannica

(I can't decide if it should be "Satannica" or "Satanica")

----------


## Resileaf

> 1436.) Encyclopedia Satannica
> 
> (I can't decide if it should be "Satannica" or "Satanica")


"Satinica". The wizard picked the wrong book and now he has an encyclopedia on all things textile.
For added hillarity points, it's the most well-read book of his entire library.

----------


## Lord Torath

Okay, sure!  Due to some numbering errors, we're currently at:

1434: Encyclopedia Satannica - A Comprehensive Exploration of Devils and their Domains
1435: Encyclopedia Satinica - The wizard picked the wrong book and now he has an encyclopedia on all things textile.  For added hillarity points, it's the most well-read book of his entire library.

----------


## Dalinale

1436: Made In Faerûn: Coping To A Cosmic Economy
1437: Reincarnation And It's Principles Relating To Native Planar Species
1438: Self-Annihilation And You

----------


## Bohandas

1439.) The Book of the Comatose

EDIT:

1440.) Archfiend's Almanac
1441.) Fiendish Factbook

EDIT:

1442.) 101 Ways to Skin A Cat

----------


## Bohandas

1443.) The Book of the Terminally Ill

----------


## Rockphed

> 1443.) The Book of the Terminally Ill


1444.) The Book of the Unborn
1445.) The Book of the Terminally Bored
1446.) The Book of Those Who Were Killed in Ping Pong Accidents on the Last Tuesday in May
1447.) How to Kill With Books

----------


## Lord Raziere

1448: Talking Mimic Management
1449: Paths To Immortality, The Best And the Worst
1450: How To Spot A Magic Item Con Artist.

----------


## Bohandas

1451.) Optimization of Morphokinesthetics for Intense and Dangerous Activities (this is a book written by and for changeling adventurers and others with shapeshifting powers, in which it is concluded that the standard image of an epic hero as either a big beefcake guy or a large breasted woman are not practical forms for adventurers and others engaging in rigorous physical activity, and that the ideal form is in fact a small chested petite woman - as they present a smaller target and don't have anything flopping around and getting in he way - or else a something very much like a kobold, for the same reasons)

EDIT;

1452.) The Book of the Deaf
1453.) The Book of the Dead Tired

----------


## Bohandas

1454.) The Book of the Formerly Living
1455.) Liberation Through Lockpicking in the Intermediate State
1456.) The Book of Coming Forth Out Of The Closet

EDIT:

1457.) Chicken Soup For The Devil
1458.) The Idiot's Guide to Dummies
1459.) Chicken Soup For The Damned

----------


## Lord Torath

> 1459.) Chicken Soup Gor The Damned


I'm going to assume that should be "Chicken Soup *for* the Damned".  Let me know if Gor the Damned is a particular character in your campaign, and I need to fix this.

----------


## Rockphed

> 1456.) The Book of Coming Forth Out Of The Closet


1460.) Extradimensional Spaces: On Closets, Wardrobes, and Hammers
1461.) The Tiger, The Tower, and the Tornado
1462.) Rule by Extradimensional Mortals
1463.) The Voyage of the Dusk Riser
1464.) The Plural of Apocalypse: How to Play World Ending Events Off Each Other for Fun and Profit
1465.) Chased by an Elephant: An Enchanter's How-to Guide
1466.) The Ultimate Preposterously Long Winded Sequipedalian Nature of Loquacious Academics That Rise in the Morning to Debate Until Dawn Is Herein Expounded and Explained For All With Ears to Hear and Eyes to See and Minds to Understand.  Let None Therefore Be Not Warned!
1467.) Concision

----------


## Knaight

> I'm going to assume that should be "Chicken Soup *for* the Damned".  Let me know if Gor the Damned is a particular character in your campaign, and I need to fix this.


Either that or a character named Chicken Soup Gor. It's maybe less classic fantasy than Gor the Damned, but it's also more memorable. Maybe he's a warrior who gets sick a lot or something.

----------


## Wraith

1468) _The Iron Grimoire_ - It's literally an otherwise untitled book with a cast iron cover, held closed by a very heavy brass lock. The key has long since been lost, but the corrosion and rust along the spine and a weight greater than one would expect even from it's unusual bindings, suggests that it's probably better that way.

1469) _The Infernal Contraption - A Treatise on the Astrolabic Interactions of the Demonic and Devilish Planes_
1470) _How to Make Fiends and Influence People_. That's not a typo.
1471) _The Mirror of Smoke_, authored by G.Ravenor. (If you have THAT one on your shelf, your universe is probably more screwed up than anyone could ever imagine....)
1472) _Trust Nothing - The Amateur's Guide to Mimic Hunting_. The first page reads "By having read the title and opened this book, you have already failed in your first lesson."
1473) _Anticip- (Vol.I)_ - Have a wild guess what Vol.II is entitled?

----------


## Bohandas

> I'm going to assume that should be "Chicken Soup *for* the Damned".  Let me know if Gor the Damned is a particular character in your campaign, and I need to fix this.


Yes, it's a typo.

I don't use autocorrect on my phone because it leads to worse typos where instead of the obvious word being off by one letter it gets replaced by a completely different word that wasn't intended because the autocorrect program isn't very bright.

----------


## Rockphed

> 1473) _Anticip- (Vol.I)_ - Have a wild guess what Vol.II is entitled?


Is the proper way to read both books to open them to the same page and read one line in vol I followed by the same line in vol II?

----------


## Bohandas

I think Volume 2 is a bunch of Rocky Horror fans yelling "Say it" and we don;t get to "-pation" intil volume 3

----------


## Bohandas

1474.) Deceptions and the Deceiving Devils Who Deal Them
1475.) The Myth of the Rational Congregant
1476.) Vol. 1 Addendum: Say It

----------


## khadgar567

1478.) gold paper and the con how to guide con your local bank.
1479.) royal rumble the rovanugs title deffence

----------


## Wraith

> Is the proper way to read both books to open them to the same page and read one line in vol I followed by the same line in vol II?


I'll tell you tomorrow.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bohandas

1480.) The Lager [sic] Catechism
1481.) The Acts of God
1482.) Lamps of Soil
1483.) The Lives of the Sinners
1484.) The Lamentation of a Saint
1485.) The Book of Eccentric Prayer
EDIT:
1486.) The Nonunion Prayer Book

----------


## Stelio Kontos

1486) Experiments in Chronomancy, Volumes 9 through 4.

----------


## Bohandas

1487.) The Nonunion Prayer Book
EDIT:
1488.) Treatise of the π Imposters

----------


## Malphegor

1489. 1001 Uses For *Grease* No not that way, by Derrick Crumbleweed

----------


## Bohandas

1490.) The Destitute Society
1491.) The Poetics of Time
1492.) A Short Walk On The OG Kush
1493.) Clockwork and the Brain
1494.) Have You Died Before This Life?
EDIT:
1495.) The Brutal Art of Making Friends

----------


## Lacco

1495. Lost Continents by Amapur the Traveller
1496. Lost Continency by Rivallar the Mad
1497. War, Battle and Magic - the Practical Guide to Application of High Magicks in Warfare by Chafahar, Royal Mage of Dahnav Kingdom
1498. Land, Manure and Magic - the Practical Guide to Application of High Magicks in Agriculture and Horticulture by Chafahar, former Royal Mage of Dahnav Kingdom

----------


## Lord Torath

> 1480.) The Lager [sic] Catechism


Can I change that to:
The Lager Catechism: The Brewing and Uses of Holy Beer

----------


## Bohandas

I guess so.

----------


## Bohandas

1499.) Prayer For An Old Person
1500.) G'day Sun
1501.) The Big Red Train That Couldn't

EDIT:
1502.) The Magic Lore of Secrecy
1503.) The Book Of All-Too-Real Beings
1504.) Algebraic Geometry
1505.) A Pillow For My Helmet
1506.) Through the Gates of Ruin
1507.) Banks And Politics Along the River Styx
1508.) Words [sic] in Collision
1509.) All About the Plane of Radiance
1510.) A History of Non-Speaking Peoples

----------


## Bohandas

1512.) Politics Among the Planets
1513.) The Checklist of Dry Academic Literature
1514.) Disturbing Languages and Language Disturbances
1515.) The Fine Art of Mixing Potions
1516.) The Encyclopedia of World Encyclopedias

----------


## Bohandas

1517.) No Sun Today
1518.) Commentaries on the Dead
1519.) The Art of Loathing
1520.) Inside the Elements

EDIT;
1521.) The Wandering Mountains
1522.) Journey to Obsession

EDIT:
1523.) The Hero With 1000 Feces
1524.) Ars Goatse
1525.) Journey to the Southwest Side
1526.) The Hero With 1000 Sandwiches
1527.) The Inferno Lost
1528.) The Inferno Regained
1529.) The Principle of Despair
1530.) The Doors of Illusion
1531.) Magic In History
1532.) Magic in Science
1533.) The Quadrangular Ruins
1534.) Witchcraft Weekly
1535.) The First and Only Freedom
1536.) What Counts As Thinking?
1537.) Unlife for the Hungry
1538.) The Book of Malebolgia
1539.) Philosophical Experiments
1540.) The Complete Book of the Outer Planes
1541.) Destination Sun
1542.) The Bat and the Echidna

EDIT:
1543.) Flying Carpets From Outer Space
1544.) Amature Crystal Ball Making
1545.) Contract Goetia for Beginners
1546.) The Divine Romcom

EDIT:
1547.) The Enthralled Mind
1548.) Essays In Diabolical Economics
1549.) The Facts of Death
1550.) The Book of Tasty and Healthy People

EDIT:
1551.) The Bee and the Crocodile
1552.) Ages in Order
1553.) Great Books of the Literary World
1554.) The Stars: New Ways to See Them in Person
1555.) Purity of Diction in Verbal Spells
1556.) Occult Psychology
1557.) Time and Timelessness
1558.) Time and Time Control
1559.) Effective Public Executions
1560.) How to Succedd in Business Without Doing Anything

EDIT:
1561.) In Search of Industrial Music
1562.) Accidental Logic
1563.) Atlas of the Lands Beyond
1564.) Intentional Logos
1565.) Writings on the Art of Persecution
1566.) Thoughts On the Nature of Mass Destruction

----------


## Bohandas

1567.) The Phonebook of the Dead
1568.) Fear and Loathing in Lost Continents

----------


## Lord Torath

Looks like 1511 got skipped, which means that with renumbering, our current entry is:

1568: Theoretical Methods of Bringing and Harnessing Phlogiston Inside a Crystal Sphere

----------


## Bohandas

From a Monty Python skit

1569.) "Farmer of Sludge" by Marles Pickens
1570.) "The Amazing Adventures of Captain Gladys Stoutpamphlet and her Intrepid Spaniel Stig Amongst the Giant Pygmies of Beckles"
1571.) "Ethel the Aardvark Goes Quantity Surveying"

----------


## Bohandas

1572.) Fantastically Evil Beasts and Where to Find Them
1573.) How to Maim Your Dragon
1574.) A Postmodern Prometheus
1575.) The Divine Oscarbait Drama
1576.) The Telltale Colon

----------


## Flyingbooks42

1577.) _Robot Superiority in Unexpected Situations_ by Jess Tincase

----------


## Bohandas

1578.) Harmonicas of the World (_Harmonicas Mundi_)
1579.) Fantastic Beasts And How To Eat Them

----------


## Bohandas

1580.) The Revelation of Chicken Little

----------


## Rockphed

> 1580.) The Revelation of Chicken Little


1581.) The other chapters of the revelation of Chicken Little
1582.) The Apocrypha of St Cuthbert
1583.) The Trials of Regdar
1584.) Fundamentals of Zyklonian Power Theory
1585.) The Revenge of Xykon :Xykon:

----------


## Lord Torath

> 1584.) Fundamentals of Zyklonian Power Theory


Did you mean Xykonian Power Theory?

----------


## Rockphed

> Did you mean Xykonian Power Theory?


Why do you think the next item is about Xykon taking revenge? :Small Tongue:

----------


## Lord Torath

> Why do you think the next item is about Xykon taking revenge?


 :Small Amused:   Fair enough.  I'll leave it as-is.

----------


## Bohandas

1586.) The Faceonomicon

----------


## Bohandas

1587.) Perception and Perceptibility
EDIT:
1588.) Hubris and Bias

----------


## Bohandas

> This was what I was thinking too, but on second thought never mind, both me and Bohandras don't spend enough time online. 34 is just as good a title for a machine peoples' dirty magazine.
> It's the rule.


Oh! 34! I just got it! Like rule 34

EDIT:
anyway, more titles...

1589.) Psionic Blues
1590.) Death After Death
1591.) Incidents in the Life of Zagyg Yragerne
1592.) Police Manual of Clairvoyant Investigation
1593.) The Large Book of Mediums
1594.) The Dark Meat Poultry Grimoire
1595.) The Triangular Book of Trigonometry
1596.) The Book of Officious Spirits
1597.) The Book of Small Change

----------


## Bohandas

1698.) Sightseer's Guide to Hell
1699.) Flying Saucers From the Outer Planes
1670.) Magick Without Extra Letters
1671.) Sorcery In History
1672.) The Arcane Clock
1673.) The Mechanical Booty Shaker
1674.) The Science of Slaughter
1675.) Negativity As A Positive Science

EDIT:

1676.) Fear and Loathing In Perpetuity

----------


## Lord Torath

> anyway, more titles...
> 1596.) The Book of Officious Spirits
> 1597.) The Book of Small Change





> 1698.) Sightseer's Guide to Hell
> 1699.) Flying Saucers From the Outer Planes
> 1670.) Magick Without Extra Letters
> 1671.) Sorcery In History
> 1672.) The Arcane Clock
> 1673.) The Mechanical Booty Shaker
> 1674.) The Science of Slaughter
> 1675.) Negativity As A Positive Science
> 
> ...


That's an... interesting... numbering scheme you've got there.   :Small Amused:   If you don't mind, I'm going to renumber them such that the last entry is:

1605: Fear and Loathing In Perpetuity

----------


## Elvensilver

1606)The sending spell: 25 chapters on practical usage, metamagic, vocalisation, codes, synonymes, metric and everything else to communicate more clearly and concise over longer distance! -Various Authors
1607)Crisp and Chips: How to cook a meal using short timed fire spells. - Fiona Theret, adventuring Sorceress
1608)The art of misunderstanding - how to bluff to mask the somatic components of various magicks. -Gardin the Unlucky Bard
1609)Depictions and drawings of male drow( a sketchbook)  -anonymous

----------


## Bohandas

1610.) Nonphysical Mechanics
1611.) Pale Night's Tales to Her Grandson
1612.) No Need For Roots
1613.) The Unknowing and The Unknown
1614.) The Prison of the Sun
1615.) Derangement of Behavior
1616.) The Origins and Extinction of Consciousness
1617.) Painting With Darkness
1618.) Art And Life In The Land Of The Dead

----------


## khadgar567

1619) spawns and how to sire them. a book about vampire spawn and how to not mess the process.

----------


## Segev

1620) Fifty Fun Pranks to Play on Your Dragon-Lady of a Sister, by Fizban

----------


## khadgar567

> 1620) Fifty Fun Pranks to Play on Your Dragon-Lady of a Sister, by Fizban


hey know segev we are not gonna turn this threat to gitp regulars as books are we.
1621)undead and organization by segev the dark lord

----------


## Lord Torath

> 1620) Fifty Fun Pranks to Play on Your Dragon-Lady of a Sister, by Fizban


I had to think a bit about this one, but then it really made me laugh!   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Segev

> hey know segev we are not gonna turn this threat to gitp regulars as books are we.
> 1621)undead and organization by segev the dark lord


Aww, thanks, but I wasn't actually thinking of the poster, but the character from which I'm mostly sure he got his name. ("Fizban" is a character in the Dragonlance novels.)




> I had to think a bit about this one, but then it really made me laugh!


I'm glad! ^_^

*Spoiler: Explaining the joke*
Show

Fizban is strongly implied to be, if not out-and-out stated to be, Paladine in disguise. Paladine is Dragonlance's name for Bahamut. His sister is Tachisis, AKA Tiamat. Fizban, in his Fizban disguise, is a dementia-stricken loon of an elderly wizard, and would absolutely be behind pranking people if he could be kept focussed enough to do it.

Side trivia: the character Zifnab in the Death Gate Cycle may or may not be the same person; this is even less clear than the connection between Fizban and Paladine.

----------


## Elvensilver

1622) Abjuration, Transmutation, Conversation: a practical guide to talking with mundanes- Nihile Grahsam, gnomish bard turned wizard
1623) T'was a magical night: a guide to useful magic for festivities (+includes a comprehensive list of summons and other spells to get fitting dancepartners)-Nihile Grahsam
1624)How to create a functioning micro-ecosystem on a demipland -Elora Silverminer
1625)  A speculative treaty on commoners life without access to low-level magic (warning: some of the foundings, E.g: about the availibility of clean water may seem highly disturbing. Read at your own risk!) -Kay Lionslayer

----------


## Bohandas

1626.) The Volume of Not Letting the Heart of A Man Be Snatched Away From Him In A Bar Somewhere
1627.) The Affirmative Denial
1628.) The Lesser Key of Imagination

----------


## Rockphed

1629.) The "We do not wish to be here" Axiom
1630.) Deep Down in my Heart, I Just Really Don't Want to Die
1631.) Defection and Romance: Loving Your Enemies and Hating Your Friends

----------


## noob

1632: A guide to understanding how working as a sailor while trapped in a demiplane separated from the rest of the world with no water spontaneously create money.

----------


## red_kangaroo

1633: Lady of the Rings: The Third Tower
1634: Dying of the Light
1635: Unpleasant Skulduggery - Kain
1636: Drugs drugs drugs drugs drugs: A Complete Guide
1637: Beginners' Guide to Non-Euclidean Architecture - Non Euclidus, illithid savant

----------


## Bohandas

1638.) The Three Wrongs
1639.) The Age of Horror
1640.) Dockworkers of Infamy
1641.) Diegetics [sic]
1642.) The Evolution of Numinous Weaponry
1643.) Eighteen Thousand Years In Prison
1644.) Escape to the Hells
1645.) Language In The Evil Empire
1646.) The Book of Azathoth
1647.) The Well Wrought Sarcophagous
1648.) Asymmetry of Fear
1649.) Mainly On Fire
1650.) The Claymore and the Nettle
1651.) Deaths And Doorways

----------


## khadgar567

1652.) book of trigon brother blood edition

----------


## Lord Torath

> 1652.) book of trigon brother blood edition


Is that Book of Trygon: Brother Blood Edition or Book of Trygon Brother: Blood Edition?  Or something else entirely?

----------


## khadgar567

> Is that Book of Trygon: Brother Blood Edition or Book of Trygon Brother: Blood Edition? Or something else entirely?


ravens dad one brother blood was his cleric if there is one is past i will change one

----------


## Lord Torath

> ravens dad one brother blood was his cleric if there is one is past i will change one


So Brother Blood is the author/editor of the book?  If that's the case, then Book of Trygon: Brother Blood Edition would be correct.

----------


## Bohandas

> Is that Book of Trygon: Brother Blood Edition or Book of Trygon Brother: Blood Edition?  Or something else entirely?


Trigon and Brother Blood are supervillains from DC Comics

----------


## khadgar567

> So Brother Blood is the author/editor of the book? If that's the case, then Book of Trygon: Brother Blood Edition would be correct.


only thing is the demons name is trigon not trygon and as @bohandas said both characters are dc comics villans.
you know what 
1653.) True history of the demon. Ra's al Ghul
1654.) the bat the demon and the clown. oracle

----------


## Lord Torath

> only thing is the demons name is trigon not trygon and as @bohandas said both characters are dc comics villans.
> you know what 
> 1653.) True history of the demon. Ra's al Ghul
> 1654.) the bat the demon and the clown. oracle


Trigon.  Thanks!

----------


## Elvensilver

1655)"The curse of twenty- Observations on the theory of probability"-Arthas Durnhill 
1656)"How many critical important steps can a plan have, before he will surely fail" -Warlock Weckesa
1657)"Desnas Holy Number" -Deynæ Eukaryid 
1658)"Magically determining statistical values "-Teflut Bzeoark (a signed first edition, contains two highly situational cantrips)
1659)"Observed Randomness "(A notebook)
1670)"How to become popular! A GUIDE! By Talandriel, Bard!"

----------


## Segev

> 1632: A guide to understanding how working as a sailor while trapped in a demiplane separated from the rest of the world with no water spontaneously create money.


Okay, I give. What's this a reference to?

----------


## Rockphed

> Okay, I give. What's this a reference to?


Some D&D editions have incredibly bad rules about using skills to make money.  Specifically, 3.5 has rules for using "profession" skills to make money _that don't have any requirement on the sort of place you have to be to make money_.  So if you get yourself stuck in a demiplane and have ranks in a profession skill, you can pass the time making profession checks and accruing money.

----------


## Bohandas

1671.) Man Meets God 
1672.) The Convept of Mind Control

EDIT:

1673.) A Short History of Dwarven Philosophy

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> 1671.) Man Meets God 
> 1672.) The Convept of Mind Control
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 1673.) A Short History of Dwarven Philosophy


I'd suggest making that last one The Short History of Dwarven Philosophy, to see if any of the players notice.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bohandas

1674.) Magnificent Mansions of the Rich and Famous
1675.) The Acts of Congress
1676.) The First Book of Unelected Autocrats
1677.) You Unimaginative Morons! (a very angry tract written by a divine spellcaster complaining that the simplicity of the common people's imaginations and beliefs is creating unnecessary limitations on the things that magic can do because belief shapes the gods and outer planes and as such his magic is limited to the banal unimaginative shapes that people commonly think of)
1678.) Alphabetical Index of Evil Triangle Gods

----------


## Lord Torath

> <snip>
> 16*59*)"Observed Randomness "(A notebook)
> 16*70*)"How to become popular! A GUIDE! By Talandriel, Bard!"


We skipped a few numbers here, which means our most recent entry is:

1668: Alphabetical Index of Evil Triangle Gods

----------


## Bohandas

1669.) The Book of the Prophet Jambalaya
1670.) The Phenomenology of Spirituous Beverages
1671.) Of Mice and Other Mice
1672.) The Narcotic Manuscripts (i think I already said this, but it's not on the list)
1673.) Unpronounceable Cults

----------


## khadgar567

1674.) demon summoning frequently asked question and prices

----------


## Bohandas

1675.) The Significance of Base 9 In Numerological Analysis (a treatise proposing that the mystical properties of any number is determined by its ones column digit in base nine. For example four and thirteen both end in 4 when translated to base nine and both are unlucky)

----------


## Bohandas

1676.) The Nudnik Manuscript
1677.) Codex Seraphicanus
1678.) The Growler Codex
1679.) The Chicken Florentine Codex

----------


## Bohandas

1680.) The Book of Eye Balm
1681.) The King With Jaundice
1682.) Mysteries of the Tequila Worm
1683.) The Eiderdown Shards

----------


## Lacco

1684. Mind the Gap: 100 Ways to Cross a Ravine
1685. 1685 of Imperium: Detailed Almanac for The Year of Single-Eye Arachnid
1686. Donkeys, Mules and Other Delicious Treats: Goblin Cookbook
1687. How to Rest: Learn to Meditate Like Elves Do (Comprehensive Guide to Elven Meditation)
1688. Elven Runes: Learn to Write Like Elves Do

----------


## Bohandas

1689.) Stupid Sorcery
1690.) The Elegant Epics of Elves
1691.) The Complete Encyclopedia of Signs and Portents

----------


## Bohandas

1692.) The Epic of Biomesh

----------


## Segev

1693.) Lords of the ░░X░░lls: Vol. I░_For Whom the Bel Tolls_
1694.) Lords of th░░░X░Hells: Vol░II ░░_Disputes with Dispater_
1695.) Lords of the░░░░el░: Vol. I░I -░░░░░░░_ing Mammon From Heaven_
1696.) Lords of ░he ░X░░░s: Vol. ░V - _The Evidence, Belial, the Claims_
1697.) [A blank book in the same binding style and with blank pages in the same type and age as those around it]
1698.) Lo░░░░f t░e░░X░░s: Vol. ░V░░_Levistus ░░░░Geryon With It_
1699.) Lords of the ░░Hells: Vol. ░V░- _Glasya-Eyed Stair_
1700.) L░rds of t░░░░X░░ls: Vol. ░II░ - _Shooting th░░░alzebul_
1701.) Lords of the░░X░Hells: Vol. V░░I - _Magical Mister Me░░░stopheles_
1702.) ░░rd░░░░e░░X░░s: Vol. ░X░ - _Asmodeus Ex Machina_

----------


## Lord Torath

> 1693.) Lords of the ░░X░░lls: Vol. I░_For Whom the Bel Tolls_
> <snip>


I assume the "blots" are intentional, and not just symbols my computer refuses to translate.

----------


## Segev

> I assume the "blots" are intentional, and not just symbols my computer refuses to translate.


They are. If I were an artist, they'd be rendered as faded, scratched-out, or otherwise "naturally" degraded portions of the cover, obscuring parts of the text.

----------


## Bohandas

1703.) The Epic of Gilligan

EDIT:

1704.) Webspinner's Dictionary
1705.) Bardlet's Quotable Familiars
1706.) The Laudable Legends of Lizardfolk

EDIT:
1707.) What Color is Your Ring of Feather Falling
1708.) The Science of Peace

EDIT:

1709.) The Frugal Cannibal
1710.) The Frugal Cannibal Military Handbook
1711.) The Frugal Cannibal Cooks Three Ancient Corpses
1712.) The Frugal Cannibal Cooks A Whole Family

EDIT:

1713.) The Cook's Guide to Anarchy
1714.) The Poor Man's Murlynd

EDIT:

1715.) The Prayer of A Xerox and the Song of the Three Hole Punch
1716.) The Book Of Danny
1717.) The Letter of Jerry
1718.) On Floating Corpses
1719.) The Book of Joan
1720.) The Book of Letters
1721.) The Book of Mike
1722.) The Book of Dreamcast
1723.) The First and Second Books of Peasants
1724.) Work Shirkers and Days
1725.) The Book of Juries
1726.) The Book of Executioners
1727.) ten unrelated books by different authors all entitled "The Art of War" (cf. Sun Tzu, Sun Bin, and Niccolo Macciavelli IRL)
1728.) The Oddity [sic]
1729.) The Book of Folly
1730.) The Book of Wisenheimers
1731.) The Epic of Error
1732.) De Marijuana Medica
1733.) The Nine Books of Forgettable Deeds and Sayings
1734.) The Art of Hate
1735.) The Canon of Locked Room Mystery
1736.) Dialogue of Jason and Chucky
1737.) The Song of the Lurid
1738.) Belling the Dragon
1739.) The Feng Shui of Tony
1740.) The Comprehensive Meaning of Customs and Excises
1741.) Guidebook of the Elysian Seas
1742.) Twenty Books on the Meaning of Meaning
1743.) The Myth of Syphilis
1744.) Parallel Universes
1745.) The Stone Dead Classics
1746.) The Book of Immutables
1747.) The Book of Books About Documents About Books

EDIT:

1748.) What Color is Your Seat Cushion Flotation Device

EDIT:

1749.) True Scripture to Awaken the Neighbors
1750.) Lives and Opinions of Officious Philosophers
1751.) Refutation of All Veracities
1752.) The Book of Alive Burial
1753.) Declarations of the Infected

----------


## Lacco

1754. Eternity without Boredom: Practical Guide to Lichdom
1755. Breaking the Ray: Experimenting with Prisms
1756. Risk and Reward: Adventuring as Wizard
1757. Charisma for Advanced I.: Why Sorcerers get the Girls
1758. Charisma for Advanced II.: Fashionable without Cleavage
1759. Mirrors and Smoke: Illusions and Charms
1760. The Equilibrium of Power: Choosing the Right Combination of Spells

----------


## Bohandas

1761.) The Origin and Deeds of the Emos
1762.) About the Mystery of the Numbers
1763.) The Scarlet Laws
EDIT:
1764.) Concerning Self-Righteous Places (De Locis Sanctimonious)
1765.) The Elevator of Divine Ascent
1766.) The Book of Fatty
EDIT:
1767.) The Quinine Chronicle
1768.) Light Crystal Rhymes
1769.) The Stele of the Ludicrous Religion
1770.) The First and Second Books of the Chronic
1771.) The Provincial Capitals of Minor Nations
EDIT:
1772.) The Whole Musical Enchilada
1773.) Little Book of the Construction of Butterfly Pasta
1774.) The Ivan Drago Sacramentary
1775.) The Book of Aaaargh!
1776.) The Declaration of Co-dependence
1777.) Annals of the Soft Headed
1778.) The Divinatory Comedy
EDIT:
1779.) The Cubic Zirconium Sutra
EDIT:
1780.) The G'day Fragments
1u81.) The Seven Cryptical Leaflets of Hsan
1782.) The Seven Cryptical Books of Hand Jive
EDIT:
1783.) The Ka-ching Stone Classics

----------


## Lacco

1784. The Liste of Artifacta Found in Ruinned Metropolai of Grimhold by Isithapos the Mad
1785. Ethical View of the Laws of Magical Wars - a Notated Discussion of Archmagi of Three Universities
1786. How To Train Your Homunculus
1787. Mysteries of Blood: Notes from Discussion with a Vampire during Vivisection
1788. The Caster's Voice: 100 Magical Runes and their Correct Pronounciation
1789. Love and Hatred: On Nature of Spirits
1790. Orcs and Nature: The Perfect Match?
1791. Risk Management of Spellcasting: How to Mitigate Risk of Backfire
1792. Risk Management of Summoning: Pronounciation of Demonic Names as Well As Common Failures in Communication with Djinni
1793. Errata To Risk Management of Summoning: With Apologies for the 2 Feet Tennis Misspell
1794. Taking Back: How To Remove Unwanted Effects of Wish Spell
1795. Eye of the Beholder: On Beauty of Species and Monsters
1796. Eye of the Beholder: 20 Recipes

@all: thanks for catching the double numbers. Fixed.

----------


## Segev

> 1795. Eye of the Beholder: On Beauty of Species and Monsters
> 1795. Eye of the Beholder: 20 Recipes


The second of these should probably be 1796.

1797. Aye of the Beholder: Book 1 of the Beholder Boatswain series.

----------


## Lacco

1798. Eye of the Beholden: Anatomy of Eyebulb
1799. Advanced Mathematica: What comes after MDCCVC? MDCCXCVI!

@Segev: thanks for spotting that.

----------


## Lord Torath

Between the double 1792s and 1795s, the most recent entry is:

1800: Advanced Mathematica: What comes after MDCCVC? MDCCXCVI!

----------


## Bohandas

1801.) The Golden Bowel
1802.) The Final Folio
1803.) The Tragedy of Romeo and Julio [sic]
1804.) The Myriad Thingies of the Multiverse
1805.) Newly Compiled Mirror of Funhouses
1806.) New Selection and Record of Made Up Titles and Funny Names
1807.) The Six Major Had-To-Be-There Collections
1808.) Ghostly Strange Records of Strange Ghostly Recording Artists
1809.) The Pixie Chronicle
1810.) Chronicles of the Kings of Albacore
1811.) Annals of Salsbury Steak
1812.) The Vision of Charles the Morbidly Obese
1813.) On the Properties of the Paraelemental Planes
1814.) The Encyclopedia of Pain
1815.) The Book of the Sage and Thyme
1816.) On the Governance of the Underworld
1817.) Multiversal Geography
1818.) The History of Gangster Island
1819.) The Big Book of Divinations
1820.) Mummies For Dummies
EDIT:
1821.) The Truncated Cuboctahedron Texts
EDIT:
1822.) The Nag Me All Day Codex
1823.) On the Excretia of The Soul
1824.) The Gospel of Flathead
1825.) The Book of Terry the Contender
1826.) The Homeostasis of the Archons
1827.) The Treatise on Reanimation
1828.) The Rulers of Reality
1829.) The Testament of Falsehood
1830.) The Testimony of Derivativeness
1831.) Vast Active Living Ignorance System
1832.) The Temptation of Oncogenes
1833.) Polymorphic Proteanoids
1834.) The Lightning, Mammoth Mind
1835.) The Conservation of Our Great Power
1836.) The Concept of Our Cheese Grater
1837.) On the Origin of the Material Plane
1838.) The Opiate Diagrams
1839.) The Promised Door
1840.) The Book of Gatekeepers
1841.) The Book of Answers
1842.) Ice Without Water
1843.) The Narrative of Ten Young Dwarves

----------


## khadgar567

1844.) codex of argent d'nur
1845.) how to summon demons argent d'nur edition
1846.) how to train your demon book I

----------


## Bohandas

1847.) The Linen Book of Linen
1848.) The Book of Anagram
1849.) The Book of [the Prophet] Jose
EDIT:
1850.) The Book of Spin
EDIT:
1851.) The Holy Press-In Bottle Adapter (a treatise on potions)
EDIT:
1852.) Lemarchand's Placemat (this is a paper restaurant placemat for children. If the word search on the placemat is completed, fiends appear and drag the solver down to the lower planes)
EDIT:
1853.) The Bebilith's Bibliography
1854.) The Kelubar's Catalog
1855.) The Erinyes' Encyclopedia
EDIT:
1856.) The Demodand's Dictionary
1857.) The Hellbound Head
EDIT:
1858.) The Fundamentals of Religion

----------


## Noxangelo

1859.) Kill it with love: ballads of a banshee bard  Asha the thrice cursed 

1860.) Bad romance: ballads of a banshee bard  Asha the thrice cursed 

1861.) Death metal: ballads of a banshee bard  Asha the thrice cursed 

1862.) Scream it to the void: ballads of a banshee bard  Asha the thrice cursed 

1863.) Silence between the notes: music and the necromantic arts  Asha the thrice cursed 

1864.) Echo of the scream: bardic music and the undead  Asha the thrice cursed 

1865.) The fine line between love and hate: musing on love in undeath  Asha the thrice cursed  

as a fan of the implements/focuses of 4e/5e the books of ballads would be masterwork instruments for perform: sing and would be magical instruments like the Fochluchan Bandore. with bound spells themed on voice and sound based necromantic spells of the bard list as well as bard like PrC's. obviously they would also have some form of wail of the banshee on them

----------


## Bohandas

1866.) The Book of Jailors
1867.) The Book of Royal Prayer
1868.) Diary of a Lady Muskrat
1869.) The Boxspring Book
1870.) The Book of Poisoning
1871.) The Record of Kola
1872.) Liber Gonorrheus
1873.) Discourse on the Existence of the Archfiends
1874.) Discourse on the Existence of the Baernoloths
1875.) The Public Pool Essays
1876.) The Dreamhouse Essays
1877.) Comprehensive Governance in the Construction of Magic Mirrors
1878.) Occlucidarium
1879.) The Book of Curing (a treatise on salted meats)

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1880) You now have gonorrhea. (small print subtitle: How to lie in a believable fashion)
1881) This book is on fire
1882) The story of your life. Yes, yours.
1883) 1001 hilarious dungeon pranks for lightening up your adventure
1884) The Great Book of Favorite Numbers
1885) 24 hours in a vat
1886) Vikings on the run
1887) The Great Big Book of Large Thick Books
1888) Book by a Crook, a thief's diary
1889) Book by a Crook 2, a thief's diarrhea

----------


## Lord Torath

Well, you did it.  Just had to make me go and add _another_ post.  That's over 150,000 characters of fake book titles.
*Spoiler: 1801 - 1900*
Show

1801: The Golden Bowel
1802: The Final Folio
1803: The Tragedy of Romeo and Julio [sic]
1804: The Myriad Thingies of the Multiverse
1805: Newly Compiled Mirror of Funhouses
1806: New Selection and Record of Made Up Titles and Funny Names
1807: The Six Major Had-To-Be-There Collections
1808: Ghostly Strange Records of Strange Ghostly Recording Artists
1809: The Pixie Chronicle
1810: Chronicles of the Kings of Albacore
1811: Annals of Salsbury Steak
1812: The Vision of Charles the Morbidly Obese
1813: On the Properties of the Paraelemental Planes
1814: The Encyclopedia of Pain
1815: The Book of the Sage and Thyme
1816: On the Governance of the Underworld
1817: Multiversal Geography
1818: The History of Gangster Island
1819: The Big Book of Divinations
1820: Mummies For Dummies
1821: The Truncated Cuboctahedron Texts
1822: The Nag Me All Day Codex
1823: On the Excretia of The Soul
1824: The Gospel of Flathead
1825: The Book of Terry the Contender
1826: The Homeostasis of the Archons
1827: The Treatise on Reanimation
1828: The Rulers of Reality
1829: The Testament of Falsehood
1830: The Testimony of Derivativeness
1831: Vast Active Living Ignorance System
1832: The Temptation of Oncogenes
1833: Polymorphic Proteanoids
1834: The Lightning, Mammoth Mind
1835: The Conservation of Our Great Power
1836: The Concept of Our Cheese Grater
1837: On the Origin of the Material Plane
1838: The Opiate Diagrams
1839: The Promised Door
1840: The Book of Gatekeepers
1841: The Book of Answers
1842: Ice Without Water
1843: The Narrative of Ten Young Dwarves
1844: Codex of Argent D'Nur
1845: How to Summon Demons - Argent D'Nur Edition
1846: How to Train Your Demon: Book I
1847: The Linen Book of Linen
1848: The Book of Anagram
1849: The Book of [the Prophet] Jose
1850: The Book of Spin
1851: The Holy Press-In Bottle Adapter (a treatise on potions)
1852: Lemarchand's Placemat (this is a paper restaurant placemat for children. If the word search on the placemat is completed, fiends appear and drag the solver down to the lower planes)
1853: The Bebilith's Bibliography
1854: The Kelubar's Catalog
1855: The Erinyes' Encyclopedia
1856: The Demodand's Dictionary
1857: The Hellbound Head
1858: The Fundamentals of Religion
1859: Kill it With Love: Ballads of a Banshee Bard  by Asha the Thrice-Cursed
1860: Bad Romance: Ballads of a Banshee Bard  by Asha the Thrice-Cursed
1861: Death Metal: Ballads of a Banshee Bard  by Asha the Thrice-Cursed
1862: Scream it to the Void: Ballads of a Banshee Bard  by Asha the Thrice-Cursed
1863: Silence Between the Notes: Music and the Necromantic Arts by Asha the Thrice-Cursed
1864: Echo of the Scream: Bardic Music and the Undead by Asha the Thrice-Cursed
1865: The Fine Line Between Love and Hate: Musing on Love in Undeath by Asha the Thrice-Cursed
1866: The Book of Jailors
1867: The Book of Royal Prayer
1868: Diary of a Lady Muskrat
1869: The Boxspring Book
1870: The Book of Poisoning
1871: The Record of Kola
1872: Liber Gonorrheus
1873: Discourse on the Existence of the Archfiends
1874: Discourse on the Existence of the Baernoloths
1875: The Public Pool Essays
1876: The Dreamhouse Essays
1877: Comprehensive Governance in the Construction of Magic Mirrors
1878: Occlucidarium
1879: The Book of Curing (a treatise on salted meats)
1880: You Now Have Gonorrhea. (small print subtitle: How to Lie in a believable fashion)
1881: This Book is on Fire
1882: The Story of Your Life. Yes, Yours.
1883: 1001 Hilarious Dungeon Pranks for Lightening Up Your Adventure
1884: The Great Book of Favorite Numbers
1885: 24 Hours in a Vat
1886: Vikings on the Run
1887: The Great Big Book of Large Thick Books
1888: Book by a Crook: A Thief's diary
1889: Book by a Crook 2: A Thief's Diarrhea
1890: Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer
1891: Lectitio Divinitatus
1892: one of the nine Books of Nagash
1893: Liber Necris
1894: Book of Medivh
1895: The Prophecies of Murlynd
1896: The Tale of Frankenstein's Campaign
1897: Records of Herasy
1898: The Book of Nonce Prayer
1899: The Life of Murlynd
1900: The Coronation of Louie the Ape

*Spoiler: 1901 - 2000*
Show

1901: The Collection of Magnificent Militarization
1902: On the Mundanity of the World ("De Mundi Mundane")
1903: Regarding All Colleges ("De University Universitate")
1904: The River of Sorcery
1905: The Ratfolk Sacramentary
1906: The Treatise of Crowns
1907: The Brutishness of Romance
1908: The Book of Banal Prayer
1909: The Divine Opera
1910: Jotunheim Missal
1911: Representative Answers from the Region Beyond the Heavens
1912: The Gambler's Sidearm: A Guide to Weaponizing the Humble Deck of Cards When the Tables Turn Against You  Maximillian Potash
1913: The Enchanted Deck: Unleashing the Cards' Deadly Potential  Jason Wild (contains the cantrip (level 1 for classes with no cantrips): cards as weapons material component: one playing card per attack. Make a ranged attack with the cards at your BAB, with each card functioning as a dagger with a range increment of 20 ft and +1 enhancement bonus per 4 caster levels, max +5 with +5 special abilities from DMG (might be too powerful, may need a limited list)
1914: Murder of Mordenkainen  Garrick the Bold.  A fictional tale of an overly convoluted plot by the forces of evil to assassinate the mighty archmage.
1915: Trials of Tenser  Garrick the Bold.  A fictional tale of three trials undertaken by the Archmage Tenser to obtain an artefact to defeat an evil lich.
1916: Man's Best Rriends: An Encyclopedia Series on the Dissection and Analysis of Common Urban and Domesticated Animals for the Purpose of Identifying Culinary Qualities, Potential Mundane Uses, Magical Components and Ingredients, and Materials for Use in Necromantic Spells and Rituals for the Purpose of Maximizing the Efficient Use of All Available Resources. - Lambert the butcher:  Vol 1: Bats: More than Guano and Haunting Atmosphere
1917: Vol 2: Bovines: No Bull
1918: Vol 3: Swine:  Bringing Home the Bacon
1919: Vol 4: Camels: Majestic Ships of the Deserts.
1920: Vol 5: Cats: More than Just Familiars and Vermin Hunters
1921: Vol 6: Dogs: Unothodox Uses for Man's Best Friend
1922: Vol 7: Donkeys, Mules and Asses: Noble Beasts of Burden
1923: Vol 8: Ponies and Horses: What to Do with the Foolish Knight's Steed
1924: Vol 9: Birds: Means Fair and Fowl
1925: Vol 10: Rats: Making the Most of What You Have When You Dont Have Anything Else
1926: The Conference of the Dames
1927: The Book of Sajak
1928: The Tale of Cliches the Knight
1929: The Knight of the Rickshaw
1930: The Knight of the Wardrobe
1931: The Exegesis of Omnomnom
1932: Summary of Eastern Advances in Capital Punishment
1933: Topographia Hyboria
1934: Robin, The Story of the Grail
1935: The Five Three Interruptions
1936: Record of Rumored Recipes for Sushi
1937: Extended Continuation of the Four Continuations
1938: Aucassin on Nicotine
1939: Market Report on the Price of Oranges
1940: The Art of Being Acquited by the Court After Selling Love
1941: The Garden of Deformities
1942: The Gospels of Rainbow Brite
1943: Questions and Answers on Old Stories (Q&A Jiuwen)
1944: The Marmalade Psalter
1945: The Garden of Disgust
1946: The Art of Courtney Love
1947: History of Abandoned Churches
1948: The Book of the Forty-Two Deep Thinkers
1949: A Fiendish Game
1950: The Caustic Order (Ordo Vitriol)
1951: History of the Church of the Destroyer
1952: The Mimosa of Medicine
1953: The Guide for the Philistine (used here as an adjective)
1954: The Book of Divine Offences
1955: The Summa of Ludacris
1956: The Prey Codex
1957: The Guide to Things Perplexing
1958: Description of Whales
1959: The Iodized Psalter
1960: The Tale of Dan Cain's Campaign
1961: The Fire Mirror
1962: Repetition of Repetitious Repetition
1963: Book of the Pimp Hand
1964: Top Secret Dictionary of Pronunciations and Meanings, Annotated
1965: Treasury of the Illuminated Eye
1966: Treasury of the All-Seeing Eye
1967: The Oppositional Mirror
1968: Infamous Herbal Glossary
1969: The Joy of Alchemy
1970: A Song of Fire and More Fire
1971: Cold Catechisms (a book examining famous events, people, and places wherein a god is believed to have intervene but wherein the the identity of the god who acted, and/or the specific action that they took, is unknown or unproven)
1972: Unsolved Myths (another book examining famous events, people, and places wherein a god is believed to have intervene but wherein the the identity of the god who acted, and/or the specific action that they took, is unknown or unproven)
1973: Plausibly Deniable Acts of God (another book examining famous events, people, and places wherein a god is believed to have intervene but wherein the the identity of the god who acted, and/or the specific action that they took, is unknown or unproven)
1974: Nearing the End Again: A Dead Philosophers' Guide to the Afterlife of the Afterlife
1975: Cantrips Too Horrible to Even Contemplate
1976: Urine as a Spell Component: Best and Worst Uses. Includes a blooper section of comical anecdotes with drawings in the back of the book.
1977: Spiders!
1978: Living a Lie: How to Fake Life. Surprisingly complete in its approach to the topic, containing sections useful for vampires, ghouls, liches, demiliches and more.
1979: 20 Great Recipes with Dirt. Appears to be a completely serious guide written for literal dirt-poor people by a chef with the best intentions.
1980: More Spiders!
1981: Don't Mention this Book
1982: Arcane Enhanced Construction: Save Time and Money on Big Jobs with the Well Thought-Out Application of Magic
1983: Wizard Comics: Issue 1. This was a big collectible even just a few decades ago, but the title and its characters have slipped into relative obscurity among younger generations.
1984: This Book is Watching You
1985: The War in the Stars  by Lucian Sunstopper
1986: They're EVERYWHERE! Where are these spiders even coming from?!
1987: A Summoner's Guide to Dinosaurs
1988: A Conjurer's Guide to Dinosaurs
1989: Tonight We're Gonna Party Like We're Ten Books that Way!
1990: Stunts and How to Execute Them
1991: Nosy Heroes and How to Execute Them.
1992: Run Now  or You Will Never See Me Coming. (On closer inspection there's a little label on this one identifying it as part of the non-fiction section.)
1993: Ballad of the Great Bookwyrm
1994: In Defense of Honor: A Paladin's Memoires
1995: Ten Spells You Can Cast with Just a Book
1996:  Ten Spells You Can Cast with Just _this_ Book
1997: ARE THESE SPIDERS FROM SPACE?! GODS HELP US ALL!!!
1998: The Case Against Closing Arguments
1999: The Matrix. Small print: Do You Want to Khow What It Is?
2000: End of Year Doomsday Predictions Based on Analysis of Wall Calendars

*Spoiler: 2001 - 2100*
Show

2001: The Adventures of Space-Ulysses
2002: The Aimlessness of the Philosophers
2003: Xor and Nor
2004: The Curse of the Cannabis Cannibals
2005: A Certain Woeful Miracle
2006: The Life of Norman the Dragon
2007: The Deeds of the Weenies
2008: The Chronicle of the Fisherman Bishop
2009: Chronicle of the King of the Fishermen
2010: The Year We Made Contact Lenses
2011: The Plane of Bingeatory
2012: Troubling Revelations From Comparative Analysis Of Tear-Off Calendars (predicts that the end of the world will occur on December 31st)
2013: The Nun's Priest's Father's Brother's Nephew's Cousin's Former Roommate's Tale
2014: The Quacksalver's Tale
2015: [i]The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust[i/]: Original Musical Score
2016: Signs of the End
2017: Book to the Illuminati: In Praise of the New World Order
2018: The Ginormous Codex
2019: Pictoral of Drug Paraphernalia
2020: Pictoral Of Witches' Cauldrons
2021: Underwater Dog Breeding
2022: Battlefield Oerth
2023: The Dream of Rhomboids
2024: The Book of Juggalos
2025: The Law Codex of Vindaloo
2026: Collected Cases of Injustice Upheld
2027: The Book of Tesseracts
2028: Yuengling Saga
2029: The Gears of the World
2030: Where Is the Song of Saint Diego?
2031: Lives of the Poisoners
2032: The Leaden Legend
2033: The Booberry Tales
2034: Radio Free Avalon
2035: The Fortunate Fabrication
2036: Guide to Superhell
2037: Radio Free Aldebaran
2038: Atlas of Mass Transit Systems of North America
2039: Vermouth, Olives, and Grain
2040: MWH: Meat-shield, Wizard, Healer
2041: Short-Term Precognition: How to Be a Perfect Bureaucrat
2042: Experience Over Vigor: Winning wars with Old People
2043: The Index. This book catalogs all the other books, making it much easier to find whatever you are looking for. Note: the index is cursed, such that it is always the last book you find.
2044: Better Homes and Gardens New Cookbook Wally's Wizzard Wonderbook (A cookbook with a beginners Grimoire scribbled in the margins and across the recipes. The original cookbook can still be made out in some places, but mostly it is covered with arcane symbols and rambling explanations of basic magical principles that do more to confuse the reader than anything else.)
2045: What I Did On My Holidays OR The Fall Of The Markepthian Empire.
2046: Cooking with Dragons:  A Kobold's Guide
2047: The Dictionary of Eye-Watering Words
2048: The Nine Temptations of Little Red in the Gumdrop Kingdom
2049: sgnitteS enacrA yadyrevE ni srorriM fo erutaN eht no snoitavresbO
2050: barbaian gide tu writen.
2051: Yet More Things to Do with a Fish and a Bucket
2052: No, this Book Won't Help, but You're Going to Flick Through it Anyway Aren't You? - A Prophetic Primer (Back cover reads "Told you so")
2053: A Horse, A Spoon and A Bucket.
2054: Experiments in Toad Elevation. Volume 9.
2055: 100,000 Words (a book with no other text, but 100 aparently random images)
2056: ! (this text is, if read and understood correctly, a detail textbook on how to become a practising wizard. It contains no words or characters.)
2057: 3+7 = Lukewarm Hotdog: The Mathematics of Irrational Planes of Existence.
2058: Where Gold Doesn't Rule the World: An Excursion to Currencies on Different Planes of Existence
2059: My Cursed Life: Autobiography of Leyra, the Cursed.
2060: How to Life While Cursed: Self-Help Book by the Arcanist Leyra the Thrice-Cursed
2061: Guide to Curse-Breaking - by Archmage Leyra, the UNCURSED!
2062: Lessons of Ironic Revenge
2063: Red Herrings  and How to Catch Them
2064: of Diabolical Logarithms
2065: The Jumping Wand
2066: The Little Mage that Made
2067: Brave Familiar: Ted, the Toad
2068: The Great Familiar Conspiracy (the book appears to be damaged by claws)
2069: The Great Familiar Conspiracy 2: Rise of the Companions
2070: When Casters Get Clawed - the thrilling finale of the familar conspiracy trilogy (If you find the whole trilogy you might notice the books have different authors.)
2071: Practical Guide to Polite Politics by Prince Pete of The Principality of Primedale
2072: Freaky Familiars and Where to Find Them by Raze McClain
2073: Raze's Guide to Fiendish Dealings
2074: Making Magical Maladies by Unknown
2075: Demiplanes of the Demonic Origin
2076: How to Organize Mythical Libraries (Cursed to constantly rearrange the books around it arbitrarily and only out of sight of anyone)
2077: The Book of the Knowledge of All Domains
2078: The Me-Gusta Codex
2079: The Tales of Count Luchador
2080: The Book of Four Ancient Whales
2081: The Song of Rolaids
2082: The Cantilever Tales
2083: Catbert Rising: A great familiar conspiracy book
2084: Catbert Rising 2: Of Apes and Stoats
2085: Of Apes and Stoats 2: Rat Paladin
2086: Rat Paladin 2: Dry Hawk's Revenge
2087: The Great Familiar Conspiracy Companion
2088: Redhats for Al the Gnome (A book on the dangers of magical enhancement)
2089: An Outlands Archon in Tiamat's Court
2090: Chronicles of Frederator
2091: The Temple and the Bazaar
2092: The Fifteen Joys of Dying
2093: Pauper's Necronomicon
2094: On the Region Beyond the Don's Territory
2095: The Function of Preaching
2096: a marble figurine that someone has scribbled over in dense small-print text
2097: The Hourglass of the World
2098: The Spinning Ring of the World
2099: Concise History of the Dwarves
2100: Book of the Knights of the Zephyr

*Spoiler: 2101 - 2200*
Show

2101: On Eloquence In Dirty Jokes
2102: A Dispute Between a Priest, a Knight, and a Wizard
2103: Meditations on the Life of Imoen
2104: The Song of Rolex
2105: A Wild Mage's guide to Chaos Theory. (the book is full of random swirls of colour, words, letters, symbols and images with no apparent pattern)
2106: Mimosa Sutra
2107: The Shopping Cart of Discipline
2108: The Wheelbarrow of Discourse
2109: The Boatload of Further Doctrine
2110: The Great Locust Sutra
2111: The Great Louse Sutra
2112: The Path of Profiling
2113: Verses of the Elder Gods
2114: The Trip of Tacos
2115: The Mirror of Simpletons
2116: The Clysters Apocalypse
2117: On Eloquence in Vulgarity
2118: The Red Book of Herring
2119: The Spiritual Anoscope
2120: Psalterium Alias Laudanum
2121: The Book of Saint Albacore
2122: The Book of Good Sex
2123: The Underbite of the Nitwit
2124: The Scabbers Codex
2125: The Big Book of Surgery
2126: The Book of Crumpet
2127: The Book of Cupboard
2128: The Book of the Rook of the Horse
2129: The Book of Lesions
2130: On Wild and Magical Beasts
2131: The Red Book of Marmosets
2132: On the Art of the Incorporeal Embrace
2133: The Book of Femurs
2134: Old Hell Manuscript
2135: Colt Dialogues
2136: Ritalin Manuscript
2137: The Manured Garden
2138: The Book of Hidden Dimensions
2139: Tafsir of the Two Mystogans
2140: The Queen of Earth and Light
2141: Texmexonomicon
2142: The Moth-eaten Sutra
2143: Good Questions to ask an All-Knowing Being
2144: Why Asking an All-Knowing Being Anything at All is a Very Bad Idea
2145: Prophecies for Dummies
2146: Interpreting Prophecies for Dummies
2147: Evading Prophecies for Dummies
2148: The Texmexomnomnomnicon - This book explores the various methods and effects of noisily eating crunchy tacos.
2149: How to Eat A Child
2150: The Very Hungry Tarrasque
2151: The Stealing Tree
2152: Goodnight Death Asteroid
2153: Cloudkill: Description, Physical and Metaphysical Properties, Mechanism of Action, Symptoms, Antidotes and Methods of Treatment
2154: Ocular Injuries Caused by Sun Magic: Diagnosis, Treatment, and Medical Defense
2155: Lightning: Physics and Metaphysics
2156: Thaumoelectricity and Associated Phenomena
2157: The Historical Background of Alchemy
2158: A History of Theories of Ether and Ectoplasm
2159: A Biographical Approach to Mythological Entities
2160: Experimental Observation of Naturally Invisible Entities
2161: The Large-Scale Structure of the Material Plane
2162: The Principles of Illithid Knowledge
2163: Hidden Discord in Nature's Laws
2164: Umbral Blots, Spheres of Annihilation, and the Fate of the Universe
2165: Current Problems in Astral Distance Scaling
2166: Spontaneous Breaking of Elemental Symmetry In Regions of Controlled Limbo
2167: Transactional Interpretation of Clerical Magic/spellcasting
2168: History of Elemental Matter Physics
2169: Particle or Wave: Regarding The Intersection of the Planes of Earth and Water
2170: Arcane Seal Design: Art, Science, and Mysticism
2171: The History of Fortified Wizard Towers in Suel
2172: Castles and Towerhouses of House Yragerne
2173: Castles, Forts, and Walled Cities Throughout the Ages
2174: Encyclopedia of Primeval Warfare and Military Technology
2175: Journal of High-Energy Archaeology
2176: The Mathematics of the Soul
2177: Antediluvian Mathematics
2178: Divinatory Optics
2179: Theotechnology 101
2180: The Origins of The Planar Sextant
2181: Air-Defense Warding Systems
2182: Crop Rotation in Extraplanar Farming Systems
2183: A History of Greyhawk
2184: Above the Sky: Journeys in Pholgistonic Space
2185: The Underground Bunker and Its Development as A Military Structure
2186: Sacred History and Politics
2187: Origins of Sacred Names
2188: The Effect of the Cataclysms on Health and Medical Care in Suel
2189: Anomalous Maps
2190: Purity Through Maculation
2191: Survivalist Theology
2192: The Wars of the Lance: A History
2193: The Quest For Mass Mind-Control
2194: Esoteric Music Genres: An Introduction
2195: Oracular Archaeology
2196: Uses of Gravity Manipulation In Siege Weapons
2197: Survey of Dwarfs Living Within 20 Miles of the Capital
2198: The Spiritual Universe
2199: The Leisure Sutra
2200: The Divine Tragedy

*Spoiler: 2201 - 2300*
Show

2201: The Book of Prevarication
2202: The Book of Obfuscation
2203: The Book of the Post-Apocalypse
2204: The Epistle of the Imprisoned Prince
2205: The Epistle of G1rthPilz
2206: The Epistle of Great Saving
2207: The Epistle of the Foreign Apothecary
2208: The First Book of Mackerels
2209: The Song of Rolodex
2210: The Once and Future Vice-Mayor
2211: Regulations on Ordinance
2212: The Materials Science and Engineering of Mithril
2213: The Numerology of Repdigits
2214: The Mushroom Slayer's Field Guide
2215: Basic Micromanaging
2216: Fear of A Dwarf Planet (full score and sheet music)
2217: Experiments With People: Revelations From Vivisection
2218: Non-Human Perspectives on Human Communication
2219: A Study of Conversion, Proselytization, and Maintenance of Fanaticism
2220: Dynamics of Chicanery
2221: The Book of Confabulation
2222: The Epistle of Wire Transfers
2223: The First through Fourth Book of Macklemore
2224: Quaternion Mathematics in Crop Rotation
2225: Spooky Actions You Can Try At Home
2226: Uniquely Talented Individuals of <region of your campaign setting> - Maximillian Potash
2227: Khanetic Force  Khane Rotfuchs
2228: Khanetic Magic  Khane Rotfuchs
2229: Khanetic Mentalism  Khane Rotfuchs
2230: Khanetic Memory  Khane Rotfuchs
2231: Multiple Mental Marvels - Khane Rotfuchs and Patricia Theodora Von Alba
2232: Lo Crostini
2233: Life of 'Edward' the Duodrone
2234: Profound Superficial Principles
2235: The Enlightened Colon of Theosis
2236: One Hundred Years of Solitaire
2237: Liber de Cocaine
2238: Annals of Monday
2239: Liber Sine Cosine
2240: King Arthur and the Black Knight
2241: Codex Mayonaise
2242: Who's Who Among Apparitions
2243: Hainted Houses: A Buyer's Guide
2244: The Human Personality and Its Survival After Being Murdered
2245: Demons on the Battlefield
2246: The Gouda Purana
2247: a bookshelf made entirely out of unusually shaped books. 2 unusually tall books with pegs in their back covers form the sides, and support several additional unusually tall books which form the shelves. The back is a book which is both unusually tall and unusually wide
2248: Squeezed States of Light and Their Application in Magical Potions
2249: Thaumic Noise
2250: The Quantum Theory of Darkness
2251: Inflationary Universe: The Quest For A New Theory of Monetary Valuation
2252: Gravitationally Collapsed Objects of Very Low Morals
2253: The Leaden Scroll
2254: The Book of Statistically Random Numbers
2255: The Dead Cat Scrolls
2256: The Book of Reevaluation
2257: A History of the Orcish Language
2258: The Proper Name: A Means of Control
2259: Widows of the Soul
2260: The Four Seasons of Hospitality
2261: Mystical Concepts in the Bedroom
2262: Mystical Concepts in the Bathroom
2263: Elastic Monism
2264: Verbal Ignitions of Fire and Explosions
2265: Units of Measurement of Paranormal Activity
2266: Passing Water Step By Step Guide
2267: The Thirteen Principles of Dark Chemistry
2268: The Rhyme of the Ancient Marinade
2269: Plant Neurobiology Explained
2270: Why Is Water Blue In The Rest of the Multiverse
2271: Osprem's Deep Chemistry
2272: Estimated Use of Water In Hell over the Past Hundred Years
2273: The Underblue: Models of Planetary Interior With Subsurface Ocean
2274: Possibility of Life in the Underworld
2275: Comprehensive Assessment of Water Management in Hell
2276: Water Molecules Discovered on the Sun
2277: Water Intoxication: A Possible Way to Get High in Prison
2278: Truth, Beauty, and Other Mutual-Exclusives
2279: Theology of the Pain God
2280: Fire From Heaven, Water From Hell
2281: The Impaled God
2282: The One-Thousand Cuts Kami
2283: The Divine Centipede
2284: The Book of Revolution
2285: Ancient Theories of Postmodernism
2286: On the Borders of Seeing and Believing
2287: Inebriated Rumination as Transcendental Thought
2288: Gardens of the Transcendent
2289: Lifestyles of the Rich and All-Powerful
2290: La Hombre de Murciélagos del Alma (The Dark Knight Of The Soul)
2291: Theology and the Quest for Positive Spin
2292: Better Gnomes and Goblins
2293: On Food and Cooking: The Mythos and Lore of the Kitchen
2294: The National Cyclopedia of Useless Knowledge
2295: a cookbook aimed at hound archons featuring several recipes for squirrel and imitation squirrel
2296: Pure and Applied Chicanery
2297: Pure and Applied Comedy
2298: Their Eyes Were Watching A Play About Talking Animals
2299: Things Fall Apart If You Hit Them With A Hammer
2300: Medical Aspects Of Biological And Necromantic Warfare

*Spoiler: 2301 - 2400*
Show

2301: The Book of Trepidation
2302: The Acts of the Apostates
2303: Actuaries of the Apostles
2304: The Satan's Cyclopedia
2305: Whiner in the Rye
2306: Ketchup On The Rye
2307: Dreamtime Magazine
2308: The Dead Dog Scrolls
2309: The Madness of King Beer
2310: The Tragedy of McDonalds
2311: The Furry Wives of Windsor
2312: Loathing's Labors Lost
2313: The Taming of the Shoe
2314: The Taming of the Stew
2315: The Crime of the Ancient Mariner
2316: The Dead Grandpa Scrolls
2317: The Evil that Men Do: A Guide on the Detect Alignment Spell by M.Iron
2318: Phantom of the Opera: How to Perform a Show Using High-level Illusion Spells by M.Iron
2319: Tailgunner: A Study About Manticores by M.Iron
2320: From Here to Eternity: 100 Ways to Extend Your Lifetime by M.Iron
2321: Wasted Years: 100 Things to Do in Your Extended Lifetime by M.Iron
2322: Be Quick or Be Dead: Haste as a Life-Saving Spell by M.Iron
2323: Weekend Warrior: Extended Duration for Your Tenser's Transformation Spell by M.Iron
2324: Can I Play with Madness?  How to Inscribe a Symbol of Insanity on a Bouncing Ball by M.Iron and Xykon
2325: Remember Tomorrow: Paradoxes in Time Traveling by M.Iron
2326: Iron Maiden:  A Useful, Multipurpose Golem by M.Iron
2327: The Book of Ecclescakes
2328: The Rap of Raps
2329: The Book of Punch and Judith
2330: The Book of Questionable Wisdom
2331: The Rhombicuboctahedron Texts
2332: Anthony and Miss Cleo the Telephone Psychic
2333: The Very Poisonous Caterpiller
2334: The Mahaburrito
2335: The Laws of Physics and How to Change Them
2336: Sacred Profanity
2337: The Gold Trade in the Silver Marches
2338: History of Hunting Weapons From the Unremembered Past to the Inconceivable Future
2339: Primitive Technology: 1001 Projects You Can Make Without Angering the Nature Gods
2340: Standard Spears
2341: Atlas of Atlatls
2342: The Frozen Past and the Fiery Future
2343: The Origins of Dwarven Society
2344: Death Rituals, Social Order, and Immortality In the Modern World
2345: The Crisis Under Zagig Yragerne
2346: The Search For A World Beyond Sense
2347: The Bigfoot Handbook
2348: Psychic Phenomena in Engineering
2349: The Illustrious History of Magic
2350: The Meeting of High Art and Higher Mathematics
2351: Mechanan Math Monthly
2352: Bored Bill Magazine
2353: Safe Hell-Portals Through Design and Planning
2354: The Zagyg Zigzag: A Storied Symbol
2355: The Queso Service Cross
2356: Introduction of Atemporal History
2357: Meditations on Fist Philosophy
2358: Paranormal Activities You Can Try At Home
2359: The Book of Fortean Prayer
2360: a diet book that just says "Eat [REDACTED] and die!" over and over and over again
2361: Beholder Religion
2362: Interdisciplinary Public Health Reasoning and Epidemic Modelling: The Case of The Red Death
2363: Rejecting Catastrophe: The Case for the Power of Positive Thinking
2364: The Frugal Cannibal Cooks A Wino
2365: Magical Cooking and Nutrition
2366: Magical Imitation Strategies
2367: This Book is Still on Fire: Seriously, Who Keeps Putting Burning Books on the Shelf?
2368: Familiars I Have Kept
2369: Economic Report of Dekond, City of Mages, Year 267
2370: Applied Onomastics - contains the true names of several powerful planar entities
2371: Chicken Soup For The Undead
2372: The Hardby Boys
2373: Nancy Drow - a novel about a 67 year old elvish "girl detective"
2374: Porcine prophets  S. Bisset
2375: Hermetic Horses - S. Bisset
2376: Cunning Canines - S. Bisset
2377: Philosopical Primates - S. Bisset
2378: Fantastic felines - S. Bisset
2379: Amazing avians - S. Bisset
2380: Harmonus hares - S. Bisset
2381: Terrific Tortoises - S. Bisset
2382: Fabulous Fish - S. Bisset
2383: Great geese  Nicolas Hoare
2384: Expositor of Many Mysteries  Frederic plichard
2385: The Life and Adventures of Toby, the Sapient Pig: With Opinions of Men and Manners  Toby, the Sapient Pig
2386: On Beastmen  Lord George Sanger
2387: The Man Who Grows  Clarence Willard
2388: Twenty Years of Spoof and Buff  Carlton The Human Hairpin
2389: The Tortured Metaphor
2390: More than the Sum of Your Parts: A Guide to Life and Adventuring for Victims of Dismemberment - Mathias Buchinger
2391: Portraits, Memoirs, and Characters of Remarkable Persons
2392: Marksmanship and Trick Shots: From Nine-Pins to Pistols - Mathias Buchinger
2393: The Collected Works of Mathias Buchinger
2394: Giants and Dwarves
2395: On Playing Instruments by Mathias Buchinger
2396: Mind Over Matter: Psychology in Sleight of Hand - Mathias Buchinger
2397: Look, No Hands: Legerdemain Without Appendages - Mathias Buchinger
2398: Mind Power: Using Mental Manipulation in Slight-of-Hand and the Arcane - Mathias Buchinger
2399: The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Magical Disorders
2400: Great Itinerary of the Perverse Army

*Spoiler: 2401 - 2500*
Show

2401: Statutes of Statuary
2402: The Four Horsemen of The Apocalypse Guide to Polo
2403: Book of Whores
2404: Pontius and Margera
2405: Short Annals of the Halflings
2406: The Vermin Manuscript
2407: Liber Flavus Flav
2408: The Dongle Encyclopedia
2409: The Flour of Battle
2410: The Eastman Codex
2411: The Great Loutish Sutra
2412: The Three Books On Death
2413: The Book of the Courtesan
2414: The Seven Habits of High People
2415: On the Perspective of Perspicacity
2416: The Illustrious History of Illustrations
2417: The 1268 Habits of Highly Effective Elves
2418: Dao te Dwarf
2419: Raising Foundlings as Efficient Mercenaries
2420: Seven Meals a Day: Diets for Halflings
2421: The Halo of Death
2422: The Once and Future Ice
2423: Aerial Scouting in Dragon Armies
2424: Raising Foundlings as Efficient Mercenaries, Vol. II: Slaymates
2425: Thinner, Leaner, Stronger
2426: "Funny, you don't look autistic"
2427: The two lives of Lydia Bird
2428: Heart and Soul
2429: All Organic Idiot: Guide to Understanding and Ruling the Dimwits by Ansem the Wise
2430: Useless Information
2431: Fire Fact-Sheet
2432: Alien Astrological Quantities
2433: Handbook of Alchemy and Metaphysics
2434: De Finibus Lorem Ipsum
2435: Advanced Weekend At Bernie's (a necromancy textbook)
2436: Incense and Insensitivity
2437: Tiny Women
2438: The Seven Habits of Highly Effective Nuns
2439: The Bank Statement of Randolph Carter
2440: A binder full of the Materials Safety Data Sheets for all the things that went into the witches' brew in Macbeth
2441: The Great Book of Lichen
2442: The Book of The Earl Grey Tea
2443: The Master of Dungeons
2444: The Hours of Maria de Haricots Vert
2445: Bearnaise Chronicle
2446: The Proper Noises For The Instruction of The People
2447: The Seasoned Psalter
2448: Records for Farming Communes
2449: De Ludo Chairy
2450: We Want Wings! We Want Wings! 250 Chants for Drunk Wizards
2451: A completely blank and empty book, can be used for writing whatever you like. Its colors and appearance (but not size) can be changed with a mere thought by the person holding it.
2452: It looks like a book containing a minor myth of Helm, but it's one of those hollowed out smuggler books with a poisoned punching dagger inside.
2453: Jond, Bames Jond. Adventures in Contrascryonage.
2454: How to Hatch Your Dragon
2455: A Guide to Magical Farming
2456: [A rulebook for a previous edition of the game you are playing]
2457: [A rulebook for a future edition, e.g. D&D 6e DMG]
2458: [This book eats people] Title written in strange runes in an obscure language; book is actually a trap, e.g. functions as a bag of devouring that's activated by being opened.
2459: The Pen is Mightier Than the Sword, Part 1: Making Bureaucracy Work for You
2460: The Pen is Mightier Than the Sword, Part 2: Tactical Uses of Scrolls
2461: The Pen is Mightier Than the Sword, Part 3: Runes
2462: The Pen is Mightier Than the Sword, Part 4: How to Assemble a Gargantuan Animated Fighting Pen
2463: The Pen is Mightier Than the Sword, Part 3a: Guess What Spell I Prepared This Morning?
2464: Standard Postulates of Practical and Theoretical Pyromancy by Meclid the Younger
2465: Non-Meclidian Pyrology by Herzenthad Ottofost, translated from Elvish by Gonsad Ooln
2466: Inherent Instabilities of Candent Thermotics by Meclid the Younger
2467: Aasim al Sahafyad's Compilation of Ancient Mariner Lore
2468: Aasim al Sahafyad's Erudite Compilation of Ancient Mariner Lore
2469: Aasim al Sahafyad's Most Erudite Compilation of Ancient Mariner Lore
2470: Fogments of the Imagination by Illlusionist Kandal iv Verhides
2471: The Frightful Implications of the Fist in Aboriginal Obeah Symbology by Karanzig Liy Erdth
2472: Aëriform Primogeniture by HulganDar af Ml'Theskar
2473: Dissertation on Multiple Manifestation Phenomena by Hrovis Equexis
2474: Conventional Verities of Time Flow Mechanics by Fahfly O'Thoduks
2475: Un-O'Thoduks Temporal Studies by Wizard Graznik Wheggibol
2476: Necromantic Exotica by Avlek Xaldes
2477: Necromantic Erotica by Irimil Dwern
2478: A Discussion of Cyclical Chronometry Phenomena by Lich Wheggibol
2479: The Philosophical Foundations of Cosmology
2480: Knightly Days
2481: Research Design and Mystical Analysis
2482: The Certified Knightly Engineer Handbook
2483: On the Potential Use of Plant Pathogens Against Tendriculos
2484: Biological Warfare Against Crabs
2485: Silly Weapons of Major Wars
2486: The White Book of Sarin
2487: The Art of Abracadabra
2488: The Brokeass Crane
2489: Uncle John's Big Book of Revelations
2490: Encyclopedia Anathema
2491: Complete Annals of Deviance
2492: The Trapezohedron Texts
2493: Fifty Shades of the Color Out of Space
2494: New Creation Gospel - (a story about using big constructs to fight outsiders)
2495: Housebook of Henstooth Castle
2496: Hellafortis
2497: The Daft Bible
2498: The Quaternion Rule of Health
2499: Crossbow Ballistics
2500: Index of Forbidden Armaments

*Spoiler: 2501 - 2600*
Show

2501: The Once and Future King Kong
2502: The Once and Future Burger King
2503: Fifty Shades of Grey Aliens
2504: Effects of Woo and Woowoo on Chemical Mediator Production
2505: Confusing Dialects
2506: The Ebert Papyrus
2507: a journal of SCP-style experiments with various magic items
2508: The White Book of Sarnath
2509: How Powerstones Store and Release Energy: Explaining Basic Parapsychology
2510: Descriptive Inorganic and Unnatural Chemistry
2511: Sacrificial Chemistry
2512: The Tinsel Lei Sutra
2513: The Twelve Steps Sutra
2514: New Later Collection of Wokka Wokka Wokka
2515: Brazen Mirror of the Four Unknowns
2516: Fastidious Medicine
2517: The Toad Licking Herpetologist
2518: The Drunken Hepatologist
2519: The Drunken Haruspex
2520: In Search of the Blue Goblins: History and Culture
2521: Barrage Balloons for Epic-Level Air Defense
2522: Earth Diagrams
2523: Aether Diagrams
2524: Earth Wind And Fire Diagrams
2525: 10000 Years of Prophecy
2526: Revealed Secrets of the Balloon Biz
2527: Gasbags At War
2528: Military Ballooning During the Greyhawk Wars
2529: Wetware Informer
2530: The Life-Taking Tree
2531: Goodnight Buttocks
2532: One Fish, Two Fish, Dead Fish, Stew Fish
2533: The Cat On Khat
2534: Prayer For A Funeral
2535: The Liger In The Hat
2536: The Very Angry Caterpillar
2537: Zagyg's Restaurant Guide
2538: The Great Book of Lycans
2539: Handbook of Astroalchemical Symbology
2540: Towel Te Ching
2541: Physical Foundations of Philosophy
2542: Studies on Cryptic Digestion
2543: The Ill-Tempered Garden
2544: Annuals and Centennials
2545: Kill This Book
2546: Sal's Almanac
2547: Drug Information for the Criminal Professional
2548: Problems of Fire in Numinous Warfare
2549: Hypermathematica
2550: Discourse on Pasta
2551: Some of the Arithmetic, Geometry, and Proportionality
2552: Artificial Synthesis of Tornados
2553: Principles of Elemental Behavior
2554: Hydrogen Production Using Mystical Phrases
2555: Use of Silly Weapons In Serious Warfare
2556: Studies On the Transport Properties of Couriers Under High Pressure
2557: Hypotonic Potpourris
2558: Fundamentals of Biomancy
2559: Volcanic Myth Cycles
2560: Scaling Firewalls
2561: Biographies of Significant Tornadoes
2562: International Journal of Evocational Research
2563: Preppies Manuscript
2564: Codex on the Flight of Dragons
2565: Codex on the Flight of Bumblebees
2566: Leaden Books of Poison
2567: Sustainable Mining Practices: A Thermodynamic Perspective
2568: Managing Ammonites in Fish Ponds
2569: The Gospel of St Bartholomew the Ugly
2570: The Apocalypse of Harry Morgan
2571: The Apotheosis of Alan Rickman
2572: The Pathetic Past and the Fabulous Future
2573: Clavicula Fantasia
2574: Manual on Uniform Mind Control Devices
2575: Tectonic Theology
2576: The Kilomeron
2577: The Seasick[e] Knight
2578: Plastic Theology
2579: Clinical Purification
2580: Discourse on Lividity
2581: The Book of Ynone
2582: The Book of Dioxirane
2583: Gray Aliens' Anatomy
2584: The Form, History and Classification of Harps
2585: Cartomantic Methods With Applications to Science and Engineering
2586: The Book of More Nom: The Gourmet Giff Gastronomy Guide by Gidgeous Ginfrig
2587: C++ Primer (7th Edition), by Lippman, Lajoye, Moo
2588: Discreet and Computational Geometry
2589: The Two Subcultures
2590: A Verbose History of Time
2591: Occidental Adventures (admittedly, this one was originally someone else's joke on ENWorld)
2592: Patatheory
2593: The Two Cults
2594: Rethinking Thought
2595: The Harvest Documents
2596: Peak Nightmare Fuel: The Looming Crisis
2597: The Theory of Balanced Neutrality As Demonstrated by the Age Before Ages- tells a version of the events of the era of the Battle of Pesh, and explains how it allegorically and sympathetically (in the esoteric sense) relates to the need of balance between the alignments. CG creates, CE destroys, LG protects, and LE stifles. prior to the Battle of Pesh chaos was dominant. the multiverse was in a state of constant growth and change and magical and technological progress (at a pace that dwarfs even the modern rate of technological change). the world threatened to tear itself apart, in the material plane old orders were destroyed and new ones created too fast for mortals to keep up, and on the outer planes the bored Queen of Chaos, being insufficiently distracted by the blood war, decided to hunt the eladrins for sport and chaos threatened to destroy itself. after the defeat at pesh Law became ascendent and locked the multiverse into medieval stagnation. new ideas are usually unable to appear, and when they do appear they cannot spread because the old things are still there in the way of them
2598: Book of (from) the Dead
2599: The Howling Wind
2600: Nature Dismantling

*Spoiler: 2601 - 2700*
Show

2601: Book of Rubiens
2602: A Day of Ghosts: the Complete Notation of the Antinous Man
2603: Destruction, Life, and Death [!]
2604: Pearls, Chitins, & Cannon [!]
2605: Daughters of an Indomitable Pirate
2606: Haunted Market & Witchcraft [!]
2607: Natural Poison [!]
2608: Dictionary of the River Drums [!]
2609: Late Autumn Taste, Purity and Flour
2610: Dark Shadow, Depth, and Depth of Dark in Color [!]
2611: Howling Wind, All the Moonstones [!]
2612: Siggros: An Endless River of the Wastes [!]
2613: Electric Geology, Creating Emotions, and Inventing Wonders
2614: Whole-body Mining by Rod, Such as All Stones of Steel, Single-Major Terrain, and Soil Gems
2615: The Elements, Creating Emotions, and Inventing Wonders [!]
2616: Water Politics
2617: Effect of His Diet, Metaphysics, and "Taxation Men", On The Waters of Lochs [!]
2618: The Evolution of Carbon
2619: The Future of Both Energy and Your Perennial Diet
2620: Chocolate and Cholesterol: The Nutricill Headlamp
2621: Dictionary of Fertilizer
2622: Tomorrow and Beyond, Alternatives and Alternatives
2623: The Rachel Lionel Arc Element Synthesis Application
2624: Bickering Drugs
2625: Chemical Age Aesthetics in Chemistry
2626: Everything destined to be Present [!]
2627: The Determinants of Marine Gray Matter: Protocolist Evidence
2628: Brief Documents and Analysis of the Evaluation for the International Conference on Quantitative Energies in Earth's Atmosphere
2629: Nitrogen Tune and Activation of Life in Hypericum Weeds
2630: Affection To The Flowering Apple Sorbate Group Fuelling A Remarkable Movement Within The Field of Solar Biology
2631: The Great Air Change Drama [!]
2632: Observation of Drinking Water Change by Apes
2633: Electricity and Solar Generations: The Evolutionary Role of Both
2634: Determination and Concentration of Water, Topsoil, and Feels of The Atmosphere.
2635: Theoretical and Ordinary Studies of Physics and Astronomy
2636: The Entropic Stream [!]
2637: Vaporism and the Polyphenism of the Ocean: Crisis and Revolt
2638: Youth and Realities and Self-Hatred: A Response to the Lament of Rougess who Negotiated the Storm for Four Generations
2639: Ecology: A Comparative Review
2640: The Future of Utilities: Equilibrium Economics in War, Revolution and Culture
2641: The Sunless Sea: In Exile From Reach of Atoms in the Interior of the Urban Areas
2642: Next Generation Organization for Knowledge Resources: A Guide to the Emphatic Properties
2643: National Patrol Settlement Guide
2644: Dance Among Apes In An Ancient Context [!]
2645: EPYSIOLOGY [sic] AND THE HELLBIRTH OF CHYCHER [!]
2646: Memoirs of an Endual Gothic Priestess of the West Palm
2647: The Water is Not a Reliable Shed".
2648: Beneath the Terrible River Effluvial Release of Silica/Lithium Sulfides When Clothing or Gardens Overheated Or Occidently A Few Supply Is Enough"
2649: In Praise of Phytoplankton
2650: Small Hands of Hellstruction
2651: The Earth's Calumny [!]
2652: Character of Ground Water Drinking
2653: Earth Eggs and Seafood Stills
2654: Gasseria on the Moon & the Corruption of the World
2655: Gray Ice and the Seas and the Last Return"
2656: Gems & Gems: Contemporary Intelligences Between Community Farms [!]
2657: The Evil City Drilling: In Search of Truth [!]
2658: Strategies for Peace
2659: Open Secrets in Knowledge [!]
2660: Energy: Single Structure, Multiple Energy Production
2661: Badtools
2662: Unrationality and Cognitive Science
2663: The Capitalist Economy of Education
2664: Intercultural Finance with Human Purpose
2665: Maps of the Distinct Articulate Systemages in Cliftonous Temples
2666: Reproductive Resources and Sexual Hunting-Movements among Hunting-Camps and Largest Fishing Sites
2667: Tree Specialist Diversity and Displacement
2668: Materializing for the Origins of the Geography of the DNA Layer-Line
2669: Magnetism: The Nature and Politics of Forces and Emotional and Physical Connections
2670: The Die-Harder Theory of Science, The Fields of Logic and Reality
2671: A Biological-Mythology of Insects [!]
2672: The Nature and Taste of the Elements [!]
2673: Water Eater
2674: Monoliths of the Earth: The Seismic Age and History of a Sea Portal [!]
2675: Comparative methodology in water science: Where the field continues to innovate
2676: Design Factors For Your Experimental Design
2677: Water Use at the Plague
2678: Influencing the Market Sector: A Global Microbe
2679: Passionate Food Usage Does Not Factor Into Optimal Distribution Planned Populations. Research in Social Agriculture and the Economics of Advocacy.
2680: Economic Learning and Public Opinion Representation
2681: Monitoring Tools Used at Scout Conventions
2682: Energy in the Atmosphere [!]
2683: The Physics of Events
2684: GeomancyAdvances in Vertebrate Geochemistry [!]
2685: Representing Fire, Stone, and Electricity
2686: The Natural Period and the First our Highest Day
2687: What is the State of Matter?
2688: Powerful forces in the Earth
2689: Present-Time-Toward-Once
2690: The Silent Future, The Silent Place [!]
2691: Tons of Plate Mail [!]
2692: Early Inventions of the Future from Solar
2693: Healthier Durable Goods
2694: Time in the Events of the World
2695: Science using the Philosopher's Stone [!]
2696: The Musings of a Scientist in the Importance of Biochemical Processes in the Temperaments of the Earth [Shudde M'ell?
2697: Fossil Foundations of Pest Ecology
2698: Waiting: A Treatise on Consciousness, the Patterns in Nature and, In Particular, the Conflict Between the [end of title cut off] [!]
2699: Considerations on the Onstruments [sic] of Indifference
2700: The Miracle of Water [!]


Here're some links to the other list-posts: 
What's on the Shelf: 1-600 (and 601-1000)
What's on the Shelf: 1001-1800
What's on the Shelf: 2701-3600
What's on the shelf: 3601-????

----------


## Noxangelo

1890) imperial infantryman's uplifting primer
1891) Lectitio Divinitatus
1892) one of the nine books of Nagash
1893) liber necris
1894) book of medivh

edit:
plot idea. have your players hunting a far-realm cult when they discover an infantryman's primer in a cult hideout and watch with sadistic glee as the looks on their faces go from confusion, to realisation, to shock, and finally horror at the sudden revelation that the flavor this cult . . . is genestealer.

----------


## Bohandas

1895.) The Prophecies of Murlynd
1896.) The Tale of Frankenstein's Campaign
1897.) Records of Herasy
1898.) The Book of Nonce Prayer
1899.) The Life of Murlynd
1900.) The Coronation of Louie the Ape
1901.) The Collection of Magnificent Militarization
1902.) On the Mundanity of the World ("De Mundi Mundane")
1903.) Regarding All Colleges ("De University Universitate")
1904.) The River of Sorcery
1905.) The Ratfolk Sacramentary
1906.) The Treatise of Crowns
1907.) The Brutishness of Romance
1908.) The Book of Banal Prayer
1909.) The Divine Opera
1910.) Jotunheim Missal
1911.) Representative Answers from the Region Beyond the Heavens

----------


## Lord Torath

> plot idea. have your players hunting a far-realm cult when they discover an infantryman's primer in a cult hideout and watch with sadistic glee as the looks on their faces go from confusion, to realisation, to shock, and finally horror at the sudden revelation that the flavor this cult . . . is genestealer.


 :Eek:   Wow.  That's just... just... evil!  

So what are the 2E AD&D stats for genestealers?   :Belkar:

----------


## khadgar567

> Wow.  That's just... just... evil!  
> 
> So what are the 2E AD&D stats for genestealers?


I dont know but the topic needs the warhammer 40k kind of gene stealers so prepare your bolters and pray the emprah you are in rude awekening

----------


## Noxangelo

> Wow.  That's just... just... evil!  
> 
> So what are the 2E AD&D stats for genestealers?


no idea, but for 3E you could use the kython from BoVD.

----------


## Noxangelo

1912.) The gamblers sidearm: a guide to weaponizing the humble deck of cards when the tables turn against you  Maximillian Potash 

1913.) The enchanted deck: unleashing the cards deadly potential  Jason Wild (contains the cantrip (level 1 for classes with no cantrips): cards as weapons material component: one playing card per attack. Make a ranged attack with the cards at your BAB, with each card functioning as a dagger with a range increment of 20 ft and +1 enhancement bonus per 4 caster levels, max +5 with +5 special abilities from DMG (might be too powerful, may need a limited list)   

1914.) Murder of Mordenkainen  Garrick the bold. a fictional tale regarding an overly convoluted plot by the forces of evil to assassinate the mighty archmage. 

1915.) Trials of Tenser  Garrick the bold. A fictional tale regarding three trials undertaken by the Archmage Tenser to obtain an artefact to defeat an evil lich 

Mans best friends: an encyclopedia series on the dissection and analysis of common urban and domesticated animals for the purpose of identifying culinary qualities, potential mundane uses, magical components and ingredients and material for use in necromantic spells and rituals for the purpose of maximizing the efficient use of all available resources. - Lambert the butcher. 
1916.) Vol 1: bats, more than guano and haunting atmosphere. 
1917.) Vol 2: bovines, no bull. 
1918.) Vol 3: swine, bringing home the bacon. 
1919.) Vol 4: camels. Majestic ships of the deserts. 
1920.) Vol 5: cats, more than just familiars and vermin hunters. 
1921.) Vol 6: Dogs, unothodox uses for mans best friend. 
1922.) Vol 7: donkeys, mules and asss, noble beasts of burden. 
1923.) Vol 8: ponies and horses, what to do with the foolish knights steed. 
1924.) Vol 9: birds, means fair and fowl. 
1925.) Vol 10: rats, making the most of what you have, when you dont have anything else.      

notes:
We will be seeing more of Maximillian Potash as I do more research. He was a fairly prolific writer though his books are somewhat difficult to come by. a tribute from a fan.
Garrick the bold is basically Varrus from dragon age. Whenever I need an author for a novel he will be it unless I have reason to put another. Feel free to have him author any novels you want to add, the bigger his library the better.
Lambert is a talented but very young (18-22) necromancer, if some of the title sound immature, that is why. He is a very prolific writer though his "books" are just published versions of piles of notes on a particular theme cobbled together into a semblance of order by his bound companion Asha, whose orderly mind has started bordering on OCD in undeath. Vol 6 of this series is my favourite title, I feel its implications perfectly sum up how necromancers feel about goody-two-shoe's who keep bothering them.
He is also an avid cook. hence the epithet.

----------


## Bohandas

1926.) The Conference of the Dames
1927.) The Book of Sajak
1928.) The Tale of Cliches the Knight
1929.) The Knight of the Rickshaw
1930.) The Knight of the Wardrobe
1931.) The Exegesis of Omnomnom
1932.) Summary of Eastern Advances in Capital Punishment
1933.) Topographia Hyboria
1934.) Robin, The Story of the Grail
1935.) The Five Three Interruptions
1936.) Record of Rumored Recipes for Sushi
1937.) Extended Continuation of the Four Continuations
1938.) Aucassin on Nicotine
1939.) Market Report on the Price of Oranges
1940.) The Art of Being Acquited by the Court After Selling Love
1941.) The Garden of Deformities
1942.) The Gospels of Rainbow Brite
1943.) Questions and Answers on Old Stories (Q&A Jiuwen)
1944.) The Marmalade Psalter
1945.) The Garden of Disgust
1946.) The Art of Courtney Love
1947.) History of Abandoned Churches
1948.) The Book of the Forty-Two Deep Thinkers
1949.) A Fiendish Game
1950.) The Caustic Order (Ordo Vitriol)
1951.) History of the Church of the Destroyer
1952.) The Mimosa of Medicine
1953.) The Guide for the Philistine (used here as an adjective)
1954.) The Book of Divine Offences
1955.) The Summa of Ludacris
1956.) The Prey Codex
1957.) The Guide to Things Perplexing
1958.) Description of Whales
1959.) The Iodized Psalter
1960.) The Tale of Dan Cain's Campaign
1961.) The Fire Mirror
1962.) Repetition of Repetitious Repetition
1963.) Book of the Pimp Hand
1964.) Top Secret Dictionary of Pronunciations and Meanings, Annotated
1965.) Treasury of the Illuminated Eye
1966.) Treasury of the All-Seeing Eye
1967.) The Oppositional Mirror
1968.) Infamous Herbal Glossary
1969.) The Joy of Alchemy

(note: compare and contrast the titles of 12th century books to the list above)

EDIT:
moving away from that theme for a short while

1970.) A Song of Fire and More Fire
1971.) Cold Catechisms (a book examining famous events, people, and places wherein a god is believed to have intervene but wherein the the identity of the god who acted, and/or the specific action that they took, is unknown or unproven)
1972.) Unsolved Myths (another book examining famous events, people, and places wherein a god is believed to have intervene but wherein the the identity of the god who acted, and/or the specific action that they took, is unknown or unproven)
1973.) Plausibly Deniable Acts of God (another book examining famous events, people, and places wherein a god is believed to have intervene but wherein the the identity of the god who acted, and/or the specific action that they took, is unknown or unproven)

----------


## Noxangelo

the summa of ludacris? intriguing

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> 1918.) Vol 3: swine, bringing home the bacon. 
> 1919.) Vol 3: camels. Majestic ships of the deserts. 
> 1920.) Vol 4: cats, more than just familiars and vermin hunters. 
> 1921.) Vol 5: Dogs, unothodox uses for mans best friend. 
> 1922.) Vol 5: donkeys, mules and asss, noble beasts of burden.


Internal numbering needs work. (External numbering is fine.)

----------


## Noxangelo

> Internal numbering needs work. (External numbering is fine.)


lol, serves me right for doing it at midnight.

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

1974) Nearing the end again, a dead philosophers' guide to the afterlife of the afterlife
1975) Cantrips too horrible to even contemplate
1976) Urine as a spell component, best and worst uses. Includes a blooper section of comical anekdotes with drawings in the back of the book.
1977) Spiders!
1978) Living a lie, how to fake life. Surprisingly complete in its approach to the topic, containing sections useful for vampires, ghouls, liches, demiliches and more.
1979) 20 great recipes with dirt. Appears to be a completely serious guide written for literal dirt-poor people by a chef with the best intentions.
1980) More Spiders!
1981) Don't mention this book
1982) Arcane enhanced construction, save time and money on big jobs with well thought out application of magic
1983) Wizard Comics issue 1. This was a big collectible even just a few decades ago, but the title and its characters have slipped into relative obscurity among younger generations.
1984) This book is watching you
1985) The war in the stars, by Lucian Sunstopper
1986) They're EVERYWHERE! Where are these spiders even coming from?!
1987) A summoner's guide to dinosaurs
1988) A conjurer's guide to dinosaurs
1989) Tonight we're gonna party like we're ten books that way
1990) Stunts, and how to execute them
1991) Nosy heroes, and how to execute them.
1992) Run now, or you will never see me coming. (On closer inspection there's a little label on this one identifying it as part of the non-fiction section.)
1993) Ballad of the great bookwyrm
1994) In defense of honor, a paladin's memoires
1995) Ten spells you can cast with just a book
1996) Ten spells you can cast with just this book
1997) ARE THESE SPIDERS FROM SPACE?! GODS HELP US ALL!!!
1998) The case against closing arguments
1999) The Matrix. Small print: Do you want to know what it is?

----------


## Bohandas

2000.) End of Year Doomsday Predictions Based On Analysis Of Wall Calendars
2001.) The Adventures of Space-Ulysses
2002.) The Aimlessness of the Philosophers
2003.) Xor and Nor
2004.) The Curse of the Cannabis Cannibals
2005.) A Certain Woeful Miracle
2006.) The Life of Norman The Dragon
2007.) The Deeds of the Weenies
2008.) The Chronicle of the Fisherman Bishop
2009.) Chronicle of the King od the Fishermen
2010.) The Year We Made Contact Lenses
2011.) The Plane of Bingeatory
2012.) Troubling Revelations From Comparative Analysis Of Tear-Off Calendars (predicts that the end of the world will occur on December 31st)
2013.) The Nun's Priest's Father's Brother's Nephew's Cousin's Former Roommate's Tale
2014.) The Quacksalver's Tale




> 1997) ARE THESE SPIDERS FROM SPACE?! GODS HELP US ALL!!!


2015.) full score to _The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust_

EDIT:

2016.) Signs of the End
2017.) Book to the Illuminati, In Praise of the New World Order
2018.) The Ginormous Codex
2019.) Pictoral of Drug Paraphernalia
2020.) Pictoral Of Witches' Cauldrons
2021.) Underwater Dog Breeding
2022.) Battlefield Oerth
2023.) The Dream of Rhomboids
2024.) The Book of Juggalos
2025.) The Law Codex of Vindaloo
2026.) Collected Cases of Injustice Upheld
2027.) The Book of Tesseracts
2028.) Yuengling Saga
2029.) The Gears of the World
2030.) Where Is The Song Of Saint Diego
2031.) Lives of the Poisoners
2032.) The Leaden Legend
2033.) The Booberry Tales
2034.) Radio Free Avalon
2035.) The Fortunate Fabrication




> 1974) Nearing the end again, a dead philosophers' guide to the afterlife of the afterlife


2036.) Guide to Superhell

EDIT:

2037.) Radio Free Aldebaran

----------


## Rockphed

2038.) Atlas of Mass Transit Systems of North America
2039.) Vermouth, Olives, and Grain
2040.) MWH: Meat-shield, Wizard, Healer
2041.) Short term precognition: how to be a perfect bureaucrat
2042.) Experience over Vigor: Winning wars with old people

----------


## Lord Torath

Well, you maniacs hove done it!  Over 2000 real fake books to put on the bookshelves of whatever library your players' PCs venture into/past.  So many this past weekend I couldn't keep up!

I've made a few edits to your titles (mostly punctuation and capitalization).  Let me know if I've made any changes you violently disagree with.   :Small Wink:

----------


## Noxangelo

> Well, you maniacs hove done it!  Over 2000 real fake books to put on the bookshelves of whatever library your players' PCs venture into/past.  So many this past weekend I couldn't keep up!


you have created a monster. I have hundreds more title I would like to add when I get the time to sit done and collect my thought. hopefully sometime before I die.

----------


## Excession

2043. The Index. This book catalogs all the other books, making it much easier to find whatever you are looking for. Note: the index is cursed, such that it is always the last book you find.

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> 2043. The Index. This book catalogs all the other books, making it much easier to find whatever you are looking for. Note: the index is cursed, such that it is always the last book you find.


If you have not rolled all other numbers yet, roll again?

----------


## Rockphed

> If you have not rolled all other numbers yet, roll again?


All other books in this library are copies of _The Index_ in varying states of disrepair and annotation.  This one seems to have a complete introductory spell book (containing a rather rambling version of prestidigitation) in the margins.

2044.) Better Homes and Gardens New Cookbook Wally's Wizzard Wonderbook (A cookbook with a beginners Grimoire scribbled in the margins and across the recipes.  The original cookbook can still be made out in some places, but mostly it is covered with arcane symbols and rambling explanations of basic magical principles that do more to confuse the reader than anything else.)

----------


## Evil DM Mark3

2045) What I Did On My Holidays OR The Fall Of The Markepthian Empire.

EDIT:  More, please notice I don't want to double post!

2046) Cooking with dragons, a Kobold's guide.
2047) The dictionary of eye-watering words.
2048) The nine temptations of Little Red in the Gumdrop Kingdom
2049) sgnittes enacrA yadyreve ni srorrim fo erutan eht no snoitavresbO
2050) barbaian gide tu writen.
2051) Yet more things to do with a fish and a bucket.
2052) No, this book won't help but you are going to flick through it anyway aren't you? - A prophetic primer.  (Back cover read "Told you so")
2053) A Horse, A Spoon and A Bucket.
2054) Experiments in Toad Elevation.  Volume 9.
2055) 100,000 words (a book with no other texts but a seemingly 100 random images)
2056) ! (this text is, if read and understood correctly, a detail textbook on how to become a practising wizard.  It contains no words or characters.)
2057) 3+7 = Lukewarm Hotdog, the mathematics of irrational planes of existence.

----------


## Elvensilver

2058) Where Gold doesn't rule the world: An excursion to currencies on different planes of existence.
2059) My cursed life, autobiography of Leyra, the Cursed.
2060) How to life while cursed, selfhelpbook by the Arcanist Leyra the thrice cursed.
2061)Practical guide to curse breaking - by Archmage Leyra, the UNCURSED!
2062) Lessons of ironic revenge.
2063) Red herrings, and how to catch them.
2064)Charts of diabolical logarithms
2065) The jumping wand.
2066) The little mage that made.
2067)  Brave familiar Ted, the toad.
2068) The great familiar conspiracy (the book appears to be damaged by claws)

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> 2068) The great familiar conspiracy (the book appears to be damaged by claws)


2069) The great familiar conspiracy 2: Rise of the companions
2070) When casters get clawed, the thrilling finale of the familar conspiracy trilogy (If you find the whole trilogy you might notice the books have different writers.)

----------


## Arron Oberon

2071) Practical Guide to Polite Politics by Prince Pete of The Principality of Primedale 
2072) Freaky Familiars and Where to Find Them by Raze McClain
2073) Raze's Guide to Fiendish Dealings 
2074) Making Magical Maladies by Unknown
2075) Demiplanes of the Demonic Origin
2076) How to Organize Mythical Libraries (Cursed to constantly rearrange the books around it arbitrarily and only out of sight of anyone)

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

But was Prince Pete a Primate Principio?

----------


## Bohandas

2078.) The Book of the Knowledge of All Domains
2079.) The Me-Gusta Codex
2080.) The Tales of Count Luchador
2081.) The Book of Four Ancient Whales
EDIT:
2082.) The Song of Rolaids
2083.) The Cantilever Tales

----------


## Rockphed

> 2069) The great familiar conspiracy 2: Rise of the companions
> 2070) When casters get clawed, the thrilling finale of the familar conspiracy trilogy (If you find the whole trilogy you might notice the books have different writers.)


2084.) Catbert Rising: A great familiar conspiracy book
2085.) Catbert Rising 2: Of Apes and Stoats
2086.) Of Apes and Stoats 2: Rat Paladin
2087.) Rat Paladin 2: Dry Hawk's Revenge
2088.) The Great Familiar Conspiracy Companion

2089.) Redhats for Al the Gnome (A book on the dangers of magical enhancement)
2090.) An Outlands Archon in Tiamat's Court

----------


## Lord Torath

The skipped 2077 means our latest entry is:


> 2089: An Outlands Archon in Tiamat's Court

----------


## Bohandas

2090.) Chronicles of Frederator
2091.) The Temple and the Bazaar
2092.) The Fifteen Joys of Dying
2093.) Pauper's Necronomicon
2094.) On the Region Beyond the Don's Territroy
2095.) The Function of Preaching
2096.) a marble figurine that someone has scribbled over in dense small-print text
2097.) The Hourglass of the World
2098.) The Spinning Ring of the World
2099.) Concise History of the Dwarves
2100.) Book of the Knights of the Zephyr
2101.) On Eloquence In Dirty Jokes
2102.) A Dispute Between A Priest, A Knight, And A Wizard
2103.) Meditations on the Life of Imoen
EDIT:
2104.) The Song of Rolex

----------


## Noxangelo

Lol, would it be too late late to fill the missed 2077?

2077.) A Wild Mages guide to Chaos Theory. (the book is full of random swirls of colour, words, letters, symbols and images with no apparent pattern)

and yes, this is supposed to be out of number order.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Lol, would it be too late late to fill the missed 2077?


Yes.  I correct numbering errors before adding titles to the "official" list.

With that in mind, our latest entry is:

2105: A Wild Mage's guide to Chaos Theory. (the book is full of random swirls of colour, words, letters, symbols and images with no apparent pattern)

----------


## Bohandas

2106.) Mimosa Sutra
2107.) The Shopping Cart of Discipline
2108.) The Wheelbarrow of Discourse
2109.) The Boatload of Further Doctrine
2110.) The Great Locust Sutra
2111.) The Great Louse Sutra
2112.) The Path of Profiling
2113.) Verses of the Elder Gods
2114.) The Trip of Tacos
2115.) The Mirror of Simpletons
2116.) The Clysters Apocalypse
2117.) On Eloquence in Vulgarity
2118.) The Red Book of Herring
2119.) The Spiritual Anoscope
2120.) Psalterium Alias Laudanum
2121.) The Book of Saint Albacore
2122.) The Book of Good Sex
2123.) The Underbite of the Nitwit
2124.) The Scabbers Codex
2125.) The Big Book of Surgery
2126.) The Book of Crumpet
2127.) The Book of Cupboard
2128.) The Book of the Rook of the Horse
2129.) The Book of Lesions
2130.) On Wild and Magical Beasts
2131.) The Red Book of Marmosets
2132.) On the Art of the Incorporeal Embrace
2133.) The Book of Femurs
2134.) Old Hell Manuscript
2135.) Colt Dialogues
2136.) Ritalin Manuscript
2137.) The Manured Garden
2138.) The Book of Hidden Dimensions
2139.) Tafsir of the Two Mystogans
2140.) The Queen of Earth and Light
2141.) Texmexonomicon

----------


## RagingBluMunky

2142.) The Moth-eaten Sutra
2143.) Good Questions to ask an All-Knowing Being
2144.) Why Asking an All-Knowing Being Anything at All is a Very Bad Idea
2145.) Prophecies for Dummies
2146.) Interpreting Prophecies for Dummies
2147.) Evading Prophecies for Dummies

----------


## Lord Torath

> 2142: The Moth-eaten Sutra


Is that supposed to be "The <illegible because moths ate part of the cover> Sutra"?  Or is the intended title "The Moth-Eaten Sutra"?

----------


## RagingBluMunky

That's the actual title, I was trying for a pun on 'moth-eaten suit',
It hasn't gone well, it seems.

----------


## Rockphed

> 2141.) Texmexonomicon


Should this be the Texmexomnomnomnicon?  The book on the noisy eating of tacos?

----------


## Lord Torath

> That's the actual title, I was trying for a pun on 'moth-eaten suit',
> It hasn't gone well, it seems.


Nah, it's fine.  I'm just an illiterate barbarian who apparently isn't nearly as familiar with literature as I like to think.   :Small Amused: 




> Should this be the Texmexomnomnomnicon?  The book on the noisy eating of tacos?


Sure, why not?

2148: The Texmexomnomnomnicon - This book explores the various methods and effects of noisily eating crunchy tacos.

----------


## Bohandas

2149.) How to Eat A Child
2150.) The Very Hungry Tarrasque
2151.) The Stealing Tree
2152.) Goodnight Death Asteroid

EDIT

2153.) Cloudkill: Description, Physical and Metaphysical Properties, Mechanism of Action, Symptoms, Antidotes and Methods of Treatment
2154.) Ocular Injuries Caused by Sun Magic: Diagnosis, Treatment, and Medical Defense
2155.) Lightning: Physics and Metaphysics
2156.) Thaumoelectricity and Associated Phenomena
2157.) The Historical Background of Alchemy
2158.) A History of Theories of Ether and Ectoplasm
2159.) A Biographical Approach to Mythological Entities
2160.) Experimental Observation of Naturally Invisible Entities
2161.) The Large-Scale Structure of the Material Plane
2162.) The Principles of Illithid Knowledge
2163.) Hidden Discord in Nature's Laws
2164.) Umbral Blots, Spheres of Annihilation, and the Fate of the Universe
2165.) Current Problems in Astral Distance Scaling
2166.) Spontaneous Breaking of Elemental Symmetry In Regions of Controlled Limbo
2167.) Transactional Interpretation of Clerical Magic/spellcasting
2168.) History of Elemental Matter Physics
2169.) Particle or Wave: Regarding The Intersection of the Planes of Earth and Water
2170.) Arcane Seal Design: Art, Science, and Mysticism
2171.) The History of Fortified Wizard Towers in Suel
2172.) Castles and Towerhouses of House Yragerne
2173.) Castles, Forts, and Walled Cities Throughout the Ages
2174.) Encyclopedia of Primeval Warfare and Military Technology
2175.) Journal of High-Energy Archaeology
2176.) The Mathematics of the Soul
2177.) Antediluvian Mathematics
2178.) Divinatory Optics
2179.) Theotechnology 101
2180.) The Origins of The Planar Sextant
2181.) Air-Defense Warding Systems
2182.) Crop Rotation in Extraplanar Farming Systems
2183.) A History of Greyhawk
2184.) Above the Sky: Journeys in Pholgistonic Space
2185.) The Underground Bunker and Its Development as A Military Structure
2186.) Sacred History and Politics
2187.) Origins of Sacred Names
2188.) The Effect of the Cataclysms on Health and Medical Care in Suel
2189.) Anomalous Maps
2190.) Purity Through Maculation
2191.) Survivalist Theology
2192.) The Wars of the Lance: A History
2193.) The Quest For Mass Mind-Control
2194.) Esoteric Music Genres: An Introduction
2195.) Oracular Archaeology
2196.) Uses of Gravity Manipulation In Siege Weapons
2197.) Survey of Dwarfs Living Within 20 Miles of the Capital
2198.) The Spiritual Universe

EDIT:

2199.) The Leisure Sutra

EDIT:

2200.) The Divine Tragedy
2201.) The Book of Prevarication
2202.) The Book of Obfuscation
2203.) The Book of the Post-Apocalypse
2204.) The Epistle of the Imprisoned Prince
2205.) The Epistle of G1rthPilz
2206.) The Epistle of Great Saving
2207.) The Epistle of the Foreign Apothecary
2208.) The First Book of Mackerels

EDIT:

2209.) The Song of Rolodex
2210.) The Once and Future Vice-Mayor

EDIT:

2211.) Regulations on Ordinance
2212.) The Materials Science and Engineering of Mithril
2222.) The Numerology of Repdigits

EDIT:

2223.) The Mushroom Slayer's Field Guide
2224.) Basic Micromanaging
2225.) Fear of A Dwarf Planet (full score and sheet music)

EDIT:

2226.) Experiments With People: Revelations From Vivisection
2227.) Non-Human Perspectives on Human Communication
2228.) A Study of Conversion, Proselytization, and Maintenance of Fanaticism

EDIT:

2229.) Dynamics of Chicanery

EDIT:

2230.) The Book of Confabulation

EDIT:

2231.) The Epistle of Wire Transfers
2232.) The First through Fourth Book of Macklemore

EDIT:

2233.) Quaternion Mathematics in Crop Rotation

EDIT:

2234.) Spooky Actions You Can Try At Home

----------


## Noxangelo

2235.) Uniquely talented individuals of (region of your campaign setting) - Maximillian Potash 

2236.) Khanetic force  Khane Rotfuchs 

2237.) Khanetic magic  Khane Rotfuchs 

2238.) Khanetic mentalism  Khane Rotfuchs 

2239.) Khanetic memory  Khane Rotfuchs 

2240.) Multiple mental marvels - Khane Rotfuchs and Patricia Theodora Von Alba

----------


## Lord Torath

Due to a numbering error (2212 to 2222) the most recent entry is:


> 2231: Multiple Mental Marvels - Khane Rotfuchs and Patricia Theodora Von Alba

----------


## Bohandas

2232.) Lo Crostini
2233.) Life of 'Edward' the Duodrone
2234.) Profound Superficial Principles
2235.) The Enlightened Colon of Theosis
2236.) One Hundred Years of Solitaire
2237.) Liber de Cocaine
2238.) Annals of Monday
2239.) Liber Sine Cosine
2240.) King Arthur and the Black Knight
2241.) Codex Mayonaise
2242.) Who's Who Among Apparitions
2243.) Hainted Houses: A Buyer's Guide
2244.) The Human Personality and Its Survival After Being Murdered
2245.) Demons on the Battlefield
2246) The Gouda Purana
2247.) a bookshelf made entirely out of unusually shaped books. 2 unusually tall books with pegs in their back covers form the sides, and support several additional unusually tall books which form the shelves. The back is a book which is both unusually tall and unusually wide
2248.) Squeezed States of Light and Their Application in Magical Potions
2249.) Thaumic Noise
2250.) The Quantum Theory of Darkness
2251.)The Inflationary Universe: The Quest For A New Theory of Monetary Valuation
2252.) Gravitationally Collapsed Objects of Very Low Morals
2253.) The Leaden Scroll
2254.) The Book of Statistically Random Numbers
2255.) The Dead Cat Scrolls
2256.) The Book of Reevaluation
2257.) A History of the Orcish Language
2258.) The Proper Name: A Means of Control
2259.) Widows of the Soul
2260.) The Four Seasons of Hospitality
2261.) Mystical Concepts in the Bedroom
2262.) Mystical Concepts in the Bathroom
2263.) Elastic Monism
2264.) Verbal Ignitions of Fire and Explosions
2265.) Units of Measurement of Paranormal Activity
2266.) Passing Water Step By Step Guide
2267.) The Thirteen Principles of Dark Chemistry
2268.) The Rhyme of the Ancient Marinade
2269.) Plant Neurobiology Explained
2270.) Why Is Water Blue In The Rest of the Multiverse
2271.) Osprem's Deep Chemistry
2272.) Estimated Use of Water In Hell over the Past Hundred Years
2273.) The Underblue: Models of Planetary Interior With Subsurface Ocean
2274.) Possibility of Life in the Underworld
2275.) Comprehensive Assessment of Water Management in Hell
2276.) Water Molecules Discovered on the Sun
2277.) Water Intoxication: A Possible Way to Get High in Prison
2278.) Truth, Beauty, and Other Mutual-Exclusives
2279.) Theology of the Pain God
2280.) Fire From Heaven, Water From Hell
2281.) The Impaled God
2282.) The One-Thousand Cuts Kami
2283.) The Divine Centipede
2284.) The Book of Revolution
2285.) Ancient Theories of Postmodernism
2286.) On the Borders of Seeing and Believing
2287.) Inebriated Rumination as Transcendental Thought
2288.) Gardens of the Transcendent
2289.) Lifestyles of the Rich and All-Powerful
2290.) La Hombre de Murciélagos del Alma (The Dark Knight Of The Soul)
2291.) Theology and the Quest for Positive Spin
2292.) Better Gnomes and Goblins
2293.) On Food and Cooking: The Mythos and Lore of the Kitchen
2294.) The National Cyclopedia of Useless Knowledge
2295.) a cookbook aimed at hound archons featuring several recipes for squirrel and imitation squirrel
2296.) Pure and Applied Chicanery
2297.) Pure and Applied Comedy
2298.) Their Eyes Were Watching A Play About Talking Animals
2299.) Things Fall Apart If You Hit Them With A Hammer
2300.) Medical Aspects Of Biological And Necromantic Warfare
2301.) The Book of Trepidation
2302.) The Acts of the Apostates
2303.) Actuaries of the Apostles
2304.) The Satan's Cyclopedia
2305.) Whiner in the Rye
2306.) Ketchup On The Rye
2307.) Dreamtime Magazine
2308.) The Dead Dog Scrolls
2309.) The Madness of King Beer
2310.) The Tragedy of McDonalds
2311.) The Furry Wives of Windsor
2312.) Loathing's Labors Lost
2313.) The Taming of the Shoe
2314.) The Taming of the Stew
2315.) The Crime of the Ancient Mariner
2316.) The Dead Grandpa Scrolls

----------


## P.LOC

2317) The Evil that men do; a guide on Detect Alignement spell by M.Iron
2318) Phantom of the Opera; how to perform a show using high level Illusion spell by M.Iron
2319) Tailgunner; a study about manticores by M.Iron
2320) From here to eternity; 100 ways to extend your lifetime by M.Iron
2321) Wasted Years; 100 things to do in your extended lifetime by M.Iron
2322) Be quick or be dead; Haste as a life-saver spell by M.Iron
2323) Weekend Warrior; extended duration for your Tenser Transformation spell by M.Iron
2324) Can I play with Madness; how to inscribe a Symbol of Insanity on a bouncing ball by M.Iron and Xykon
2325) Remember Tomorrow; paradoxes in Time travelling by M.Iron
2326) Iron Maiden, an useful, multipurpose Golem by M.Iron

----------


## Bohandas

2327.) The Book of Ecclescakes
2328.) The Rap of Raps
2329.) The Book of Punch and Judith
2330.) The Book of Questionable Wisdom
2331.) The Rhombicuboctahedron Texts
2332.) Anthony and Miss Cleo the Telephone Psychic
2333.) The Very Poisonous Caterpiller




> 2114.) The Trip of Tacos


2334.) The Mahaburrito

EDIT:

2335.) The Laws of Physics and How to Change Them
2336.) Sacred Profanity
2337.) The Gold Trade in the Silver Marches
2338.) History of Hunting Weapons From the Unremembered Past to the Inconceivable Future
2339.) Primitive Technology: 1001 Projects You Can Make Without Angering the Nature Gods
2340.) Standard Spears
2341.) Atlas of Atlatls
2342.) The Frozen Past and the Fiery Future
2343.) The Origins of Dwarven Society
2344.) Death Rituals, Social Order, and Immortality In the Modern World
2345.) The Crisis Under Zagig Yragerne
2346.) The Search For A World Beyond Sense
2347.) The Bigfoot Handbook
2348.) Psychic Phenomena in Engineering
2349.) The Illustrious History of Magic
2350.) The Meeting of High Art and Higher Mathematics
2351.) Mechanan Math Monthly
2352.) Bored Bill Magazine
2353.) Safe Hell-Portals Through Design and Planning
2354.) The Zagyg Zigzag: A Storied Symbol
2355.) The Queso Service Cross
2356.) Introduction of Atemporal History
2357.) Meditations on Fist Philosophy
2358.) Paranormal Activities You Can Try At Home
2359.) The Book of Fortean Prayer
2360.) a diet book that just says "Eat [REDACTED] and die!" over and over and over again
2361.) Beholder Religion
2362.) Interdisciplinary Public Health Reasoning and Epidemic Modelling: The Case of The Red Death
2363.) Rejecting Catastrophe: The Case for the Power of Positive Thinking
2364.) The Frugal Cannibal Cooks A Wino
2365.) Magical Cooking and Nutrition
2366.) Magical Imitation Strategies

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

2367) This book is still on fire. Seriously, who keeps putting burning books on the shelf? (1881)

----------


## Wildstag

2368) Familiars I Have Kept
2369) Economic Report of Dekond, City of Mages, Year 267

A couple other tomes could just be "dogs/lizards/cats/etc. I have known. No reason an evil villain couldn't also find a few things cute about the critters around their life/unlife. I guess it wouldn't fit for the theme though.

----------


## Bohandas

2670.) Applied Onomastics - contains the true names of several powerful planar entities
2671.) Chicken Soup For The Undead
2672.) The Hardby Boys
2673.) Nancy Drow - a novel about a 67 year old elvish "girl detective"

----------


## Noxangelo

2374.)Porcine prophets  S. Bisset 
2375.)Hermetic Horses - S. Bisset 
2376.)Cunning Canines - S. Bisset 
2376.)Philosopical Primates - S. Bisset 
2377.)Fantastic felines - S. Bisset 
2378.)Amazing avians - S. Bisset 
2379.)Harmonus hares - S. Bisset 
2380.)Terrific Tortoises  - S. Bisset 
2381.)Fabulous Fish - S. Bisset 
2382.)Great geese  Nicolas Hoare  
2383.)Expositor of many mysteries  Frederic plichard
2384.)The life and adventures of Toby the sapient pig: with opinions of men and manners  toby: the sapient pig 
2385.)On beastmen  Lord George Sanger 
2386.)The man who grows  Clarence Willard 
2387.)Twenty years of spoof and buff  Carlton the human hairpin

(edit)

2388.) The Tortured Metaphor
2389.) More than the Sum of Your Parts: a guide to life and adventuring for victims of dismemberment - Mathias Buchinger

(edit 2)

2390.) Portraits, memoirs and characters of remarkable persons
2391.) marksmanship and trick shots: from nine-pins to pistols - Mathias Buchinger
2392.) collected works of Mathias Buchinger
2393.) giants and dwarves
2394.) on playing instruments: Mathias Buchinger 
2395.) mind over matter: psychology in sleight of hand - Mathias Buchinger
2396.) Look, no hands: legerdemain without appendages - Mathias Buchinger
2397.) mind power: using mental manipulation in slight of hand and the arcane - Mathias Buchinger

----------


## Bohandas

2398.) The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Magical Disorders
2399.) Great Itinerary of the Perverse Army
2400.) Statutes of Statuary
2401.) The Four Horsemen of The Apocalypse Guide to Polo
2402.) Book of Whores
2403.) Pontius and Margera
2404.) Short Annals of the Halflings
2405.) The Vermin Manuscript
2406.) Liber Flavus Flav
2407.) The Dongle Encyclopedia
2408.) The Flour of Battle
2409.) The Eastman Codex
2410.) The Great Loutish Sutra
2411.) The Three Books On Death
2412.) The Book of the Courtesan
2413.) The Seven Habits of High People
2414.) On the Perspective of Perspicacity

EDIT:

2415.) The Illustrious History of Illustrations

----------


## Lord Torath

Due to a number duplication, the most recent entry is:

2416: The Illustrious History of Illustrations

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> 2413.) The Seven Habits of High People


Rule 1: roll, then burn.

----------


## Rockphed

2417: The 1268 Habits of Highly Effective Elves
2418: Dao te Dwarf
2419: Raising Foundlings as Efficient Mercenaries
2420: Seven Meals a Day: Diets for Halflings
2421: The Halo of Death
2422: The Once and Future Ice
2423: Aerial Scouting in Dragon Armies

----------


## Segev

2424: Raising Foundlings as Efficient Mercenaries, Vol. II: Slaymates

----------


## khadgar567

2429: all organic idiot. guide to understand and rule the dimwits. ansem the wise

----------


## Bohandas

2430.) Useless Information
2431.) Fire Fact-Sheet
2432.) Alien Astrological Quantities
2433.) Handbook of Alchemy and Metaphysics
2434.) De Finibus Lorem Ipsum
2435.) Advanced Weekend At Bernie's (a necromancy textbook)
2436.) Incense and Insensitivity
2437.) Tiny Women
2438.) The Seven Habits of Highly Effective Nuns
2439.) The Bank Statement of Randolph Carter
2440.) materials safety data sheets for all the things that went into the witches' brew in _Macbeth_
2441.) The Great Book of Lichen
2442.) The Book of The Earl Grey Tea
2443.) The Master of Dungeons
2444.) The Hours of Maria de Haricots Vert
2445.) Bearnaise Chronicle
2446.) The Proper Noises For The Instruction of The People
2447.) The Seasoned Psalter
2448.) Records for Farming Communes
2449.) De Ludo Chairy

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

2450: We want wings! We want wings! 250 chants for drunk wizard
2451: A completely blank and empty book, can be used for writing whatever you like. Its colors and appearance (but not size) can be changed with a mere thought by the person holding it.
2452: It looks like a book containing a minor myth of Helm, but it's one of those hollowed out smuggler books with a poisoned punching dagger inside.
2453: Jond, Bames Jond. Adventures in contrascryonage.
2454: How to hatch your dragon
2455: A guide to magical farming

----------


## paddyfool

Probably someone, somewhere in this thread has already posted these ideas:

2456: [A rulebook for a previous edition of the game you are playing]
2457: [A rulebook for a future edition, e.g. D&D 6e DMG]
2458: [This book eats people] Title written in strange runes in an obscure language; book is actually a trap, and functions as a bag of devouring that's activated by being opened.
2459: The pen is mightier than the sword, part 1: Making bureaucracy work for you
2460: The pen is mightier than the sword, part 2: Tactical uses of scrolls
2461: The pen is mightier than the sword, part 3: Runes
2462: The pen is mightier than the sword, part 4: How to assemble a gargantuan animated fighting pen

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

2463: The pen is mightier than the sword, part 3a: Guess what spell I prepared this morning?

----------


## Ides Usher

2464) Standard Postulates of Practical and Theoretical Pyromancy by Meclid the Younger
2465) Non-Meclidian Pyrology by Herzenthad Ottofost, translated from Elvish by Gonsad Ooln
2466) Inherent Instabilities of Candent Thermotics  by Meclid the Younger
2467) Aasim al Sahafyad's Compilation of Ancient Mariner Lore
2468) Aasim al Sahafyad's Erudite Compilation of Ancient Mariner Lore
2469) Aasim al Sahafyad's Most Erudite Compilation of Ancient Mariner Lore
2470) Fogments of the Imagination by Illlusionist Kandal iv Verhides

----------


## Lord Torath

> 2464) Standard Postulates of Practical and Theoretical Pyromancy by Meclid the Younger
> 2465) Non-Meclidian Pyrology by Herzenthad Ottofost, translated from Elvish by Gonsad Ooln
> 2466) Inherent Instabilities of Candent Thermotics  by Meclid the Younger
> 2467) Aasim al Sahafyad's Compilation of Ancient Mariner Lore
> 2468) Aasim al Sahafyad's Erudite Compilation of Ancient Mariner Lore
> 2469) Aasim al Sahafyad's Most Erudite Compilation of Ancient Mariner Lore
> 2470) Fogments of the Imagination by Illlusionist Kandal iv Verhides


I really should follow proper bibliographical procedure and underline all book titles, enclose any article names in quotes, and so on.  

I'm not going to, but I should.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ides Usher

Well, in my posts I have to do that. I have CDO. That is in alphabetical order, because it has to be in alphabetical order.

Also,

2471) The Frightful Implications of the Fist in Aboriginal Obeah Symbology by Karanzig Liy Erdth
2472) Aëriform Primogeniture by HulganDar af Ml'Theskar
2473) Dissertation on Multiple Manifestation Phenomena by Hrovis Equexis

----------


## Ides Usher

2474) Conventional Verities of Time Flow Mechanics by Fahfly O'Thoduks
2475) Un-O'Thoduks Temporal Studies by Wizard Graznik Wheggibol
2476) Necromantic Exotica by Avlek Xaldes
2477) Necromantic Erotica by Irimil Dwern
2478) A Discussion of Cyclical Chronometry Phenomena by Lich Wheggibol

----------


## Bohandas

2479.) The Philosophical Foundations of Cosmology
2480.) Knightly Days
2481.) Research Design and Mystical Analysis
2482.) The Certified Knightly Engineer Handbook
2483.) On the Potential Use of Plant Pathogens Against Tendriculos
2484.) Biological Warfare Against Crabs
2485.) Silly Weapons of Major Wars
2486.) The White Book of Sarin
2487.) The Art of Abracadabra
2488.) The Brokeass Crane
2489.) Uncle John's Big Book of Revelations
2490.) Encyclopedia Anathema
2491.) Complete Annals of Deviance
2492.) The Trapezohedron Texts
2493.) Fifty Shades of the Color Out of Space
2494.) New Creation Gospel - (a story about using big constructs to fight outsiders)
2495.) Housebook of Henstooth Castle
2496.) Hellafortis
2497.) The Daft Bible
2498.) The Quaternion Rule of Health
2499.) Crossbow Ballistics
2500.) Index of Forbidden Armaments
2501.) The Once and Future King Kong
2502.) The Once and Future Burger King
2503.) Fifty Shades of Grey Aliens
2504.) Effects of Woo and Woowoo on Chemical Mediator Production
2505.) Confusing Dialects
2506.) The Ebert Papyrus
2507.) a journal of SCP-style experiments with various magic items
2508.) The White Book of Sarnath
2509.) How Powerstones Store and Release Energy: Explaining Basic Parapsychology
2510.) Descriptive Inorganic and Unnatural Chemistry
2511.) Sacrificial Chemistry
2512.) The Tinsel Lei Sutra
2513.) The Twelve Steps Sutra
2514.) New Later Collection of Wokka Wokka Wokka
2515.) Brazen Mirror of the Four Unknowns
2516.) Fastidious Medicine
2517.) The Toad Licking Herpetologist
2518.) The Drunken Hepatologist
2519.) The Drunken Haruspex
2520.) In Search of the Blue Goblins: History and Culture
2521.) Barrage Balloons for Epic-Level Air Defense
2522.) Earth Diagrams
2523.) Aether Diagrams
2524.) Earth Wind And Fire Diagrams
2525.) 10000 Years of Prophecy
2526.) Revealed Secrets of the Balloon Biz
2527.) Gasbags At War
2528.) Military Ballooning During the Greyhawk Wars
2529.) Wetware Informer
2530.) The Life-Taking Tree
2531.) Goodnight Buttocks
2532.) One Fish, Two Fish, Dead Fish, Stew Fish
2533.) The Cat On Khat
2534.) Prayer For A Funeral
2535.) The Liger In The Hat
2536.) The Very Angry Caterpillar
2537.) Zagyg's Restaurant Guide
2538.) The Great Book of Lycans
2539.) Handbook of Astroalchemical Symbology
2540.) Towel Te Ching
2541.) Physical Foundations of Philosophy
2542.) Studies on Cryptic Digestion
2543.) The Ill-Tempered Garden
2544.) Annuals and Centennials
2545.) Kill This Book
2546.) Sal's Almanac
2547.) Drug Information for the Criminal Professional
2548.) Problems of Fire in Numinous Warfare
2549.) Hypermathematica
2550.) Discourse on Pasta
2551.) Some of the Arithmetic, Geometry, and Proportionality
2552.) Artificial Synthesis of Tornados
2553.) Principles of Elemental Behavior
2554.) Hydrogen Production Using Mystical Phrases
2555.) Use of Silly Weapons In Serious Warfare
2556.) Studies On the Transport Properties of Couriers Under High Pressure
2557.) Hypotonic Potpourris
2558.) Fundamentals of Biomancy
2559.) Volcanic Myth Cycles
2560.) Scaling Firewalls
2561.) Biographies of Significant Tornadoes
2562.) International Journal of Evocational Research
2563.) Preppies Manuscript
2564.) Codex on the Flight of Dragons
2565.) Codex on the Flight of Bumblebees
2566.) Leaden Books of Poison
2567.) Sustainable Mining Practices: A Thermodynamic Perspective
2568.) Managing Ammonites in Fish Ponds

----------


## Rockphed

2569.) The Gospel of St Bartholomew the Ugly
2570.) The Apocalypse of Harry Morgan
2571.) The Apotheosis of Alan Rickman

----------


## Bohandas

2572.) The Pathetic Past and the Fabulous Future
2573.) Clavicula Fantasia
2574.) Manual on Uniform Mind Control Devices
2575.) Tectonic Theology
2576.) The Kilomeron
2577.) The Seasick[e] Knight
2578.) Plastic Theology
2579.) Clinical Purification
2580.) Discourse on Lividity
2581.) The Book of Ynone
2582.) The Book of Dioxirane
2583.) Gray Aliens' Anatomy
2584.) The Form, History and Classification of Harps
2585.) Cartomantic Methods With Applications to Science and Engineering

----------


## Ides Usher

2586) The Book of More Nom - the Gourmet Giff Gastronomy Guide by Gidgeous Ginfrig

----------


## Cicciograna

2587) "C++ Primer (7th Edition)", by Lippman, Lajoye, Moo

----------


## Bohandas

2588.) Discreet and Computational Geometry
2589.) The Two Subcultures
2590.) A Verbose History of Time
2591.) Occidental Adventures (admittedly, this one was originally someone else's joke on ENWorld)
2592.) Patatheory
2593.) The Two Cults
2594.) Rethinking Thought
2595.) The Harvest Documents
2596.) Peak Nightmare Fuel: The Looming Crisis

2597.) The Theory of Balanced Neutrality As Demonstrated by the Age Before Ages- tells a version of the events of the era of the Battle of Pesh, and explains how it allegorically and sympathetically (in the esoteric sense) relates to the need of balance between the alignments. CG creates, CE destroys, LG protects, and LE stifles. prior to the Battle of Pesh chaos was dominant. the multiverse was in a state of constant growth and change and magical and technological progress (at a pace that dwarfs even the modern rate of technological change). the world threatened to tear itself apart, in the material plane old orders were destroyed and new ones created too fast for mortals to keep up, and on the outer planes the bored Queen of Chaos, being insufficiently distracted by the blood war, decided to hunt the eladrins for sport and chaos threatened to destroy itself. after the defeat at pesh Law became ascendent and locked the multiverse into medieval stagnation. new ideas are usually unable to appear, and when they do appear they cannot spread because the old things are still there in the way of them

*Translations/editions/redactions of the Necronomicon*
2598.) Book of (from) the Dead
2599.) The Howling Wind
2600.) Nature Dismantling

*The books below were generated by using the AI prpgram GPT-2* (with some minor redactions, removal of real-world placenames, grammar corrections, and notes, plus I've marked some that I found interesting and/or fantasyish)
2601.) Book of Rubiens
2602.) A Day of Ghosts: the Complete Notation of the Antinous Man
2603.) Destruction, Life, and Death [!]
2604.) Pearls, Chitins, & Cannon [!]
2605.) Daughters of an Indomitable Pirate
2606.) Haunted Market & Witchcraft [!]
2607.) Natural Poison [!]
2608.) Dictionary of the River Drums [!]
2609.) Late Autumn Taste, Purity and Flour
2610.) Dark Shadow, Depth, and Depth of Dark in Color [!]
2611.) Howling Wind, All the Moonstones [!]
2612.) Siggros: An Endless River of the Wastes [!]
2613.) Electric Geology, Creating Emotions, and Inventing Wonders
2614.) Whole-body Mining by Rod, Such as All Stones of Steel, Single-Major Terrain, and Soil Gems
2615.) The Elements, Creating Emotions, and Inventing Wonders [!]
2616.) Water Politics
2617.) Effect of His Diet, Metaphysics, and "Taxation Men", On The Waters of Lochs [!]
2618.) The Evolution of Carbon
2619.) The Future of Both Energy and Your Perennial Diet
2620.) Chocolate and Cholesterol: The Nutricill Headlamp
2621.) Dictionary of Fertilizer
2622.) Tomorrow and Beyond, Alternatives and Alternatives
2623.) The Rachel Lionel Arc Element Synthesis Application
2624.) Bickering Drugs
2625.) Chemical Age Aesthetics in Chemistry
2626.) Everything destined to be Present [!]
2627.) The Determinants of Marine Gray Matter: Protocolist Evidence
2628.) Brief Documents and Analysis of the Evaluation for the International Conference on Quantitative Energies in Earth's Atmosphere
2629.) Nitrogen Tune and Activation of Life in Hypericum Weeds
2630.) Affection To The Flowering Apple Sorbate Group Fuelling A Remarkable Movement Within The Field of Solar Biology
2631.) The Great Air Change Drama [!]
2632.) Observation of Drinking Water Change by Apes
2633.) Electricity and Solar Generations: The Evolutionary Role of Both
2634.) Determination and Concentration of Water, Topsoil, and Feels of The Atmosphere. 
2635.) Theoretical and Ordinary Studies of Physics and Astronomy
2636.) The Entropic Stream [!]
2637.) Vaporism and the Polyphenism of the Ocean: Crisis and Revolt
2638.) Youth and Realities and Self-Hatred: A Response to the Lament of Rougess who Negotiated the Storm for Four Generations
2639.) Ecology: A Comparative Review
2640.) The Future of Utilities: Equilibrium Economics in War, Revolution and Culture
2641.) The Sunless Sea: In Exile From Reach of Atoms in the Interior of the Urban Areas
2642.) Next Generation Organization for Knowledge Resources: A Guide to the Emphatic Properties
2643.) National Patrol Settlement Guide
2644.) Dance Among Apes In An Ancient Context [!]
2645.) EPYSIOLOGY [sic] AND THE HELLBIRTH OF CHYCHER [!]
2646.) Memoirs of an Endual Gothic Priestess of the West Palm
2647.) The Water is Not a Reliable Shed".
2648.) Beneath the Terrible River Effluvial Release of Silica/Lithium Sulfides When Clothing or Gardens Overheated Or Occidently A Few Supply Is Enough"
2649.) In Praise of Phytoplankton
2650.) Small Hands of Hellstruction
2651.) The Earth's Calumny [!]
2652.) Character of Ground Water Drinking 
2653.) Earth Eggs and Seafood Stills
2654.) Gasseria on the Moon & the Corruption of the World
2655.) Gray Ice and the Seas and the Last Return"
2656.) Gems & Gems: Contemporary Intelligences Between Community Farms [!]
2657.) The Evil City Drilling: In Search of Truth [!]
2658.) Strategies for Peace
2659.) Open Secrets in Knowledge [!]
2660.) Energy: Single Structure, Multiple Energy Production
2661.) Badtools
2662.) Unrationality and Cognitive Science
2663.) The Capitalist Economy of Education
2664.) Intercultural Finance with Human Purpose
2665.) Maps of the Distinct Articulate Systemages in Cliftonous Temples
2666.) Reproductive Resources and Sexual Hunting-Movements among Hunting-Camps and Largest Fishing Sites
2667.) Tree Specialist Diversity and Displacement
2668.) Materializing for the Origins of the Geography of the DNA Layer-Line
2669.) Magnetism: The Nature and Politics of Forces and Emotional and Physical Connections
2670.) The Die-Harder Theory of Science, The Fields of Logic and Reality
2671.) A Biological-Mythology of Insects [!]
2672.) The Nature and Taste of the Elements [!]
2673.) Water Eater
2674.) Monoliths of the Earth: The Seismic Age and History of a Sea Portal [!]
2675.) Comparative methodology in water science: Where the field continues to innovate
2676.) Design Factors For Your Experimental Design
2677.) Water Use at the Plague
2678.) Influencing the Market Sector: A Global Microbe
2679.) Passionate Food Usage Does Not Factor Into Optimal Distribution Planned Populations. Research in Social Agriculture and the Economics of Advocacy.
2680.) Economic Learning and Public Opinion Representation
2681.) Monitoring Tools Used at Scout Conventions
2682.) Energy in the Atmosphere [!]
2683.) The Physics of Events
2684.) GeomancyAdvances in Vertebrate Geochemistry [!]
2685.) Representing Fire, Stone, and Electricity
2686.) The Natural Period and the First our Highest Day
2687.) What is the State of Matter?
2688.) Powerful forces in the Earth
2689.) Present-Time-Toward-Once
2690.) The Silent Future, The Silent Place [!]
2691.) Tons of Plate Mail [!]
2692.) Early Inventions of the Future from Solar
2693.) Healthier Durable Goods
2694.) Time in the Events of the World
2695.) Science using the Philosopher's Stone [!]
2696.) The Musings of a Scientist in the Importance of Biochemical Processes in the Temperaments of the Earth [Shudde M'ell?
2697.) Fossil Foundations of Pest Ecology
2698.) Waiting: A Treatise on Consciousness, the Patterns in Nature and, In Particular, the Conflict Between the [end of title cut off] [!]
2699.) Considerations on the Onstruments [sic] of Indifference
2700.) The Miracle of Water [!]
2701.) Transhumanism and the Higher Essences
2702.) Hang On, It's Springtime But So What?
2703.) Connected Gems [!]
2704.) Streets and Churches [!]
2705.) The Future of Monotheism To Be Discovered
2706.) Quantifying Consciousness
2707.) The Mysteries
2708.) Modular Machines
2709.) Death Necessitates Coercion and Force-V Information in Principle [!]
2710.) Technological Science and Synthetic Biology
2711.) Myths and Inclinations From Rich Theologians [!]
2712.) The Dynamics of Alpha and Omega in Civilization [!]
2713.) The Theory of Polarity and Volume
2714.) interdiction des animals del dolores un words ['ban on torturing animals with words'? 'interception of smuggled animals via words of pain'? 'recall of suffering animals with words'?]]
2715.) The Type and Gases of Water
2716.) A Hacked Institutions of the Humanities
2717.) The Natural Properties of Self-Possession: A Model for Humankind
2718.) The Role of Acid in Precursive Volition and the Element Sublimation of Its Ray of Earth: A Study in the Production of Material Imagination and Composition [!]
2719.) Automata [!]
2720.) World College Discussion Paper No. 65
2721.) Organic and Biological Water Applications
2722.) The Erosion of Life [!]
2723.) Nickel Leaves Lead to Act As A Different Kind of Wood [!]

*Spoiler: a spell to go with this one*
Show

 *Minor Transmutation of Lead to Wood*

*Transmutation* 
*Level:* Drd 0, Magewright 1, Sor/Wiz 1, Wuj 0 (wood)
*Components:* V, S, F/DF
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* Close
*Target:* up to about half a liter of molten lead
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* No 
*Spell Resistence:* No
Discovered during a failed experiment in replicating the philosopher's stone, this spell transmutes molten lead in a 500cc crucible into wood. For the arcane version of the spell the crucible must be made of nickel, but the druid version can use any crucible. The resultant wood is a generic sort of wood that doesn't match any particular kind of tree. Melting the lead is not included in the casting time.
Arcane Focus: a medium sized nickel crucible which the lead is melted in (price???)


2724.) An Encyclopedia of the Canon [!]
2725.) The Echo (some kind of periodical?)
2726.) Eucri City Mineralogy
2727.) An Understanding of the Calendar [!]
2728.) Cleaning up the back-yard
2729.) Floral funeral practices of an early stylistic inspiration developed in plant gardens in [nation] and Northern [other nation] [!]
2730.) In [citystate], for Me Under the Sun: A Primer [!]
2731.) THE White Lake Cave [!]
2732.) Global Change: Global Voices and Isolation Here
2733.) Winning or Not: A Critical Analysis
2734.) A Composite Study of the Four Great Time-Memory Hybrids [!]
2735.) Mineralogical and[sic] Geography of [nation]
2736.) Catalogue Of The [cardinal direction] [!]
2737.) The Great Counterfeit Nuclear Weapons [replace with your campaign world's local superwapon?]
2738.) Potholes and Treacheries in the Recent Century
2739.) Geography of the World
2740.) The Philosophy of Geology [!}
2741.) The Fundamental Laws and Processes of Scrupulosity in The Multiverse [!]
2742.) Water and Business: The Connection of Physical History and Economic Growth
2743.) Water in Crisis
2744.) Space-time of a Fireball [!][!]
2745.) Extreme Near Space
2746.) Space-Time of a Fluctuating Firespout [!]
2747.) An introduction by Astronomer Timothy Zewelton to Geophysics: the Origin of Space.
2748.) The [major religious observence] Terror [!]
2749.) Colony a Cult of the Sacred, or Demissary of the Mundane
2750.) Exploiting Cult City History vol. 12
2751.) Force of the Truth: The World System
2752.) Dear Reader 292
2753.) The Sorbuna; the Mother of Delights
2754.) Our Delights ~ A Manuscript
2755.) Ware-Viltron's Advisories on Gas Capture
2756.) The Engine of Death [!]
2757.) Amber Bomb Fragments in Architecture and Architecture from Ivory Bottom to Slag Coat (No Annotations)
2758.) Photons and Numerical Accidents
2759.) Continuous Decay or Existence of Flammable Dust? 
2760.) International Journal of Fire Protection
2761.) The Silent and Pitiful [!]
2762.) The Exchange: Capital and Ideology in the Age of Reproduction
2763.) The Last Positive Monster: A Social/Environmental/Environmental[sic] Movement [!]
2764.) The Desert Of The Earth
2765.) Green Mile in the Cephalopods: The Case for Ecology
2766.) Flowing Into the Aquatic 4th Element [!]
2767.) Nature and Terminology
2768.) Balor Lying up Secrets: How Natural Elements are Stalled Stupidly Caught and Stomped [!]
2769.) Justice, Death and the Fog: Entropy and the Divorce of Environment [!]
2770.) The Dark Age
2771.) Industrial Chemicalism
2772.) Control of Instaturity
2773.) Antarctic Lion and Pemphysis in Language of Imagination [insert link to clip from lion scene in Monty Python skit "Scott of the Antarctic" here]
2774.) Stories and Rules of Imagination
2775.) Finding Lessons in Resources through the Existence of Localness
2776.) Water Desecrated in the Innumerable Apartments of [year range (or location, whatever)]
2777.) The Controversy Counts on the Extinction Of Green
2778.) Geographical Guide to Animal[sic]
2779.) A Glossary of Several Cryptographic Terms and Their Operation In A Context of Public Knowledge
2780.) Elements of Water in the Climate System [!]
2781.) Fossil Minerals: Art and Science
2782.) Death and Death by Day: Purity Manifestation in the Devon Trench
2783.) Is Convoluted Dust a Bonfire?
2784.) Landeways to the Farmlands: Life Stories and Steep Indulgences of Meadow Life In Northern [nation]
2785.) Mortals that Redevelop [!]
2786.) Drummers, Spiders, and Ghosts [!]
2787.) Water Flows : Elaborate Hummingbirds in Aquitaine in the [jungle]
2788.) Vermin and Blood [!]

----------


## Rockphed

> 2723.) Nickel Leaves Lead to Act As A Different Kind of Wood [!]
> 
> *Spoiler: a spell to go with this one*
> Show
> 
>  *Minor Transmutation of Lead to Wood*
> 
> *Transmutation* 
> *Level:* Drd 0, Magewright 1, Sor/Wiz 1, Wuj 0 (wood)
> ...


So you end up with a 500cc crucible full of wood, or does the spell also transform it into a useable shape?  I can't imagine that a half liter block of wood would be very useful.

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> 2591.) Occidental Adventures (admittedly, this one was originally someone else's joke on ENWorld)


2789.)Accidental Adventures
2790.)Disoriental Adventures
2791.)Oxidating Adventurers

----------


## Lord Torath

*Spoiler: 2701-2800*
Show

2701: Transhumanism and the Higher Essences
2702: Hang On, It's Springtime But So What?
2703: Connected Gems [!]
2704: Streets and Churches [!]
2705: The Future of Monotheism To Be Discovered
2706: Quantifying Consciousness
2707: The Mysteries
2708: Modular Machines
2709: Death Necessitates Coercion and Force-V Information in Principle [!]
2710: Technological Science and Synthetic Biology
2711: Myths and Inclinations From Rich Theologians [!]
2712: The Dynamics of Alpha and Omega in Civilization [!]
2713: The Theory of Polarity and Volume
2714: interdiction des animals del dolores un words ['ban on torturing animals with words'? 'interception of smuggled animals via words of pain'? 'recall of suffering animals with words'?]]
2715: The Type and Gases of Water
2716: A Hacked Institutions of the Humanities
2717: The Natural Properties of Self-Possession: A Model for Humankind
2718: The Role of Acid in Precursive Volition and the Element Sublimation of Its Ray of Earth: A Study in the Production of Material Imagination and Composition [!]
2719: Automata [!]
2720: World College Discussion Paper No. 65
2721: Organic and Biological Water Applications
2722: The Erosion of Life [!]
"2723: Nickel Leaves Lead to Act As A Different Kind of Wood [!] New Spell: Minor Transmutation of Lead to Wood - Transmutation - Level: Drd 0, Magewright 1, Sor/Wiz 1, Wuj 0 (wood) - Components: V, S, F/DF - Casting Time: 1 round - Range: Close - Target: up to about half a liter of molten lead - Duration: Instantaneous - Saving Throw: No - Spell Resistence: No - Discovered during a failed experiment in replicating the philosopher's stone, this spell transmutes molten lead in a 500cc crucible into wood. For the arcane version of the spell the crucible must be made of nickel, but the druid version can use any crucible. The resultant wood is a generic sort of wood that doesn't match any particular kind of tree. Melting the lead is not included in the casting time.
Arcane Focus: a medium sized nickel crucible which the lead is melted in (price???)"
2724: An Encyclopedia of the Canon [!]
2725: The Echo (some kind of periodical?)
2726: Eucri City Mineralogy
2727: An Understanding of the Calendar [!]
2728: Cleaning up the back-yard
2729: Floral funeral practices of an early stylistic inspiration developed in plant gardens in [nation] and Northern [other nation] [!]
2730: In [citystate], for Me Under the Sun: A Primer [!]
2731: THE White Lake Cave [!]
2732: Global Change: Global Voices and Isolation Here
2733: Winning or Not: A Critical Analysis
2734: A Composite Study of the Four Great Time-Memory Hybrids [!]
2735: Mineralogical and[sic] Geography of [nation]
2736: Catalogue Of The [cardinal direction] [!]
2737: The Great Counterfeit Nuclear Weapons [replace with your campaign world's local superwapon?]
2738: Potholes and Treacheries in the Recent Century
2739: Geography of the World
2740: The Philosophy of Geology [!}
2741: The Fundamental Laws and Processes of Scrupulosity in The Multiverse [!]
2742: Water and Business: The Connection of Physical History and Economic Growth
2743: Water in Crisis
2744: Space-time of a Fireball [!][!]
2745: Extreme Near Space
2746: Space-Time of a Fluctuating Firespout [!]
2747: An introduction by Astronomer Timothy Zewelton to Geophysics: the Origin of Space.
2748: The [major religious observence] Terror [!]
2749: Colony a Cult of the Sacred, or Demissary of the Mundane
2750: Exploiting Cult City History vol. 12
2751: Force of the Truth: The World System
2752: Dear Reader 292
2753: The Sorbuna; the Mother of Delights
2754: Our Delights ~ A Manuscript
2755: Ware-Viltron's Advisories on Gas Capture
2756: The Engine of Death [!]
2757: Amber Bomb Fragments in Architecture and Architecture from Ivory Bottom to Slag Coat (No Annotations)
2758: Photons and Numerical Accidents
2759: Continuous Decay or Existence of Flammable Dust?
2760: International Journal of Fire Protection
2761: The Silent and Pitiful [!]
2762: The Exchange: Capital and Ideology in the Age of Reproduction
2763: The Last Positive Monster: A Social/Environmental/Environmental[sic] Movement [!]
2764: The Desert Of The Earth
2765: Green Mile in the Cephalopods: The Case for Ecology
2766: Flowing Into the Aquatic 4th Element [!]
2767: Nature and Terminology
2768: Balor Lying up Secrets: How Natural Elements are Stalled Stupidly Caught and Stomped [!]
2769: Justice, Death and the Fog: Entropy and the Divorce of Environment [!]
2770: The Dark Age
2771: Industrial Chemicalism
2772: Control of Instaturity
2773: Antarctic Lion and Pemphysis in Language of Imagination [insert link to clip from lion scene in Monty Python skit "Scott of the Antarctic" here]
2774: Stories and Rules of Imagination
2775: Finding Lessons in Resources through the Existence of Localness
2776: Water Desecrated in the Innumerable Apartments of [year range (or location, whatever)]
2777: The Controversy Counts on the Extinction Of Green
2778: Geographical Guide to Animal[sic]
2779: A Glossary of Several Cryptographic Terms and Their Operation In A Context of Public Knowledge
2780: Elements of Water in the Climate System [!]
2781: Fossil Minerals: Art and Science
2782: Death and Death by Day: Purity Manifestation in the Devon Trench
2783: Is Convoluted Dust a Bonfire?
2784: Landeways to the Farmlands: Life Stories and Steep Indulgences of Meadow Life In Northern [nation]
2785: Mortals that Redevelop [!]
2786: Drummers, Spiders, and Ghosts [!]
2787: Water Flows : Elaborate Hummingbirds in Aquitaine in the [jungle]
2788: Vermin and Blood [!]
2789: Accidental Adventures
2790: Disoriental Adventures
2791: Oxidating Adventurers
2793: Processes and Applications of Numerology, Vol. 5
2794: Processes and Applications of Numerology, Vol. 11
2795: Processes and Applications of Numerology, Vol. 17
2796: Processes and Applications of Numerology, Vol. 23
2797: The Complete Nature of Reality, Abridged
2798: The Title Of The Book Is Blank. That's The Title. This Is Too.
2799: The Rebuttal, or: A Comprehensive Description of the Fraud of Magic, Perpetrated by a Conspiracy of So-Called Wizards and their Useful Idiots.
2800: How To Trick The Heroes Into Reading Your Books While You Ambush Them
*Spoiler: 2801-2900*
Show

2801: The Damnation of <insert PC name here>
2802: Why Spellcasters Should Rule the World: The Merits of Mageocracy as a System of Governance
2803: Dungeon Recipes: Edible Parts of Monsters, and How to Prepare Them.
2804: Why You Should Buy All the Overpriced Books of That Series (This book have a cover made of gold and platinum with socketed rubies and emeralds)
2805: How to Spend Wastefully Your Money (This book seems as much ridiculously expensive as the previous one)
2806: The Renfield Equations
2807: a spellbook containing five different (but mechanically identical) ways of casting Identify (effectively allowing wizarding beginners five shots at learning the spell, instead of the usual one per level, as it is actually five different but mechanically identical spells)
2808: Manipulative Vocabulary
2809: Narrative of Some Things of the Great City of Testofen
2810: Plan of Study for Ghouls
2811: Narrative of Some Things of the Great City of Telomestatin
2812: 50 Shades of Dead People
2813: The Lead Books of Sacramento
2814: Poopoo Vuh
2815: Treatise on Artifacts
2816: Treatizzle on Artifactz
2817: The Leaden Book of Leadership
2818: Vino Patrika
2819: The Illustrated History of Sueloise Belief
2820: Der Gelbkunig
2821: Hepatmeron
2822: The Eggshell King
2823: The Emotional Disposition Matrix
2824: Santa's Enemies List
2825: Casting plot spells 101: sacrificing the souls of other people
2826: Making plot devices 101: safety rules
2827: The Book of Uridine
2828: Uncle Zhang's Big Book of Goldfish
2829: a manuscript written on a manila envelope
2830: The Frugal Anarchist
2831: Flying Sauces From Outer Space
2832: The Commie Sutra
2833: Boat in the Sea of Death
2834: New Treatise on Military Thaumaturgy
2835: Book of Discord
2836: History of Sherbet
2837: Encyclopedia of Vegetable Cognition and Behavior
2838: Fundamental Concepts in Necrophysics
2839: Arms Control: the New Guide to Posture
2840: Discourse of Fortune
2841: Stereochemistry of Looking-Glass Milk
2842: The Two Bacterial Cultures
2843: The Book of Uracil
2844: The Digon Magazine
2845: The Five People You Meet In The Outlands
2846: The Mathematical Study of Communication and Control in the Animal and the Machine.
2847: Ascent of Mount Toffee
2848: The Auburn Codex
2849: Codex on the Flight of Bumblebees
2850: Sermon on Drunken Indulgence
2851: The Hewardiad
2852: Defective Comics
2853: Thunder Dank
2854: Dystopia
2855: Codex Bubonic
2856: The Folly of Praise
2857: In Praise of Failure
2858: The Computational Polyglot Bible
2859: Minaces Liber
2860: Journey to the Southeast
2861: Mirabilis Libel
2862: The Sixteen Tortures
2863: Rotating monkeys and other marvels.
2864: Eye care for beholders
2865: Circumscribing the shrew
2866: The parental sleep delusion
2867: River horse taming for fun and profit
2868: Riparian rites in riverdance
2869: Trust in olaf's way
2870: Blood and sword: conquering an empire
2871: Beginner's Guide to Magic- MAGIC IS NOT A TOY! by Albret Vantus
2872: Novice's Guide to Magic- Simple spells and control exercises by Albret Vantus
2873: Apprentice's Guide to Magic- How not to damn your soul by Albret Vantus
2874: Journeyman's Guide to Magic- Making your way in the world by Albret Vantus
2875: Magic, a Primer by Tim Burnt
2876: Battlefield Magic by Jack A. Slough
2877: Battlefield Magics; a Study of Unconventional Tactics; Arcane or Otherwise by S. A.
2878: Study on Souls
2879: you shouldn't open a portal to. by Ivan Matthew S.
2880: KOOB - Ybgibs beginner guide to Encryption
2881: 101 Ways to create fake books for your Library
2882: The Reproof of the Rebuttal, or: A Comprehensive Description of the Conspiracy Theory Created to Convince Others of a Fraud of Magic, Perpetrated by a Conspiracy of So-Called Wizards and their Useful Idiots.
2883: The Glutton's Mass
2884: The Heartattack Sutra
2885: Make Your Own Eyes
2886: Completionist's Polyglot Bible
2887: A Brief History of Thyme
2888: The Colon Sutra
2889: Sir Gawain and the Green Energy Tax Credit
2890: Sir Mixalot and the Green Knight
2891: Le Morte de Mort
2892: The Book of the Constipated
2893: The 95 Feces
2894: The Book of Accusations
2895: Pseudomonas Daemonorum (check spelling)
2896: Oops All the Letter 'F"
2897: The Effect of Negative Reinforcement on ESP Ability
2898: The Supernatural in Urban Planning
2899: Magic in the World
2900: Applied Ectoplasmic Physics
*Spoiler: 2901-3000*
Show

2901: Planes and Dimensions
2902: Hyperspatial Accounting
2903: Songs of Murder
2904: The Magic of Science
2905: The Science of Magic
2906: The Hut Sut Sutra
2907: The Dysplasia Sutra
2908: The Lemon Pine Fresh Sutra
2909: The Lemongrass Sutra
2910: The Bone Totem/Amulet Sutra
2911: The Antacid Sutra
2912: The Mutilation Sutra
2913: Atlas of the Underworld
2914: Heaven, Hell, And Everything In-Between
2915: Necromancy for Karens
2916: Techniques of Transmutative Alchemy
2917: Architectural Design in Non-Euclidean Spaces
2918: Hellfire: Alterations of Redox Chemistry in the Lower Planes of Existence
2919: Statistical Errors in Numerology
2920: Methods of Psionic Analysis
2921: A Prayer for the End of the World
2922: Solemn Observances for the End of Days
2923: The Weeping Stone Sutra
2924: Stellar Encryption
2925: Elves: Behind the Ears
2926: The Tooth of God
2927: The Spy's Life of a Murderer
2928: Lives of the Chim-Cities: The Story of 90 [number] Century Groups of Chim-Cities and Other Inventions of [nation]
2929: Dissolution: The Resonance Principle
2930: Quetzal [nationality] Horror Experiences
2931: Oncology and [ancient inventor]
2932: Apocryphalions dominance in [continent]
2933: [nation] Naval Institute: Historical, -Historical, & Religious Perspective
2934: The Religion of Holy Water
2935: Spiritual Devotion
2936: Religious Discourse in [nation]
2937: Examining Limits
2938: An Imagining History of Psychic Expeditions
2939: Psychic brutality & its effect
2940: Alien and Natural History
2941: Memoir of the La Turopulos
2942: Memories of MECs: Pangeles
2943: New Thought
2944: Dreams: Stories of Dreaming, Making Projections, Projectarisasure, Dream Transmissions, Dream Worship
2945: The Thousand-Year Politico: An Inquiry into the Life History of the Astronauts and Astronaut-Elites
2946: Journal of Religious Perspectives
2947: The Descent Into Hell: The War Game and Materials for Salvation
2948: The Human Hunter
2949: Physiological and Psychological Structures of the Heart
2950: On Female Alcoholics
2951: Have-Want
2952: The Best Evidence That [generic name]'s Audiobook Is A Fake
2953: Seeking The Interior of Heavens, Moons, Orca Swanlings
2954: Enquiry into Spiritual Psyche
2955: Death and Life in Yoga
2956: Always paths of peace
2957: Glass & Bone Traditions
2958: The biological transthalus - linked morphs, and growths of body and brain
2959: Proceedings of the International Society for Human Biology
2960: Pattern Recognition - How to Be Incredibly Odd
2961: Associated plagiarism? There's A Problem Book
2962: New informal language in the [language or country] educational system
2963: Head Tiling
2964: Nonlinear Rocking et Dynamostrategic Rocking for Global Steel
2965: Physicochemical Strategy for Metal-Catalyzed Rocking, and a Brief Review
2966: Fallatioar of Low Energy Rocking
2967: Impact of The Living Things of Nature on Biology and Human Behavior for Higher Universes
2968: Journal of Higher Universes
2969: Interior and Past Life of Different Universes: Visions of the Evilener against the Goodener
2970: [scriptural] Archaeology Reviews
2971: Proclamations in Astrology
2972: Voyen, Inc
2973: New Essay on Satanism** (2nd ed.)
2974: Destination of Anima
2975: Around the World in the Universe: A Year of Culture and Geography in Ancient [continent] Part I
2976: The Psychic Self
2977: Union of Awesome Influences
2978: The Crow's Club
2979: The Faerie Elders
2980: One-Lift Flute
2981: The Twin Cross: The Cross-Of-Museums, Spiritualist Dances and Dragons on the Island
2982: The Battle for the Heart
2983: God's Superiorities: Encyclopædias and Modern Development
2984: History of Science and Technology
2985: Religions and Faiths: Faiths and Beliefs in the [number] Century that Have Exposed [religion]
2986: The Praetorian Warriors Death
2987: [generic name] unveils the real origin of the shaman
2988: Evolution in Colonial [place]
2989: Publication 4: Hypersensitivity to Negative Reactions to Multiple Desires
2990: Metaphysical Physics
2991: A Review of the Book of Activational Damage in Space
2992: Solariosothesis: a solar magnetosphere
2993: The Form of Meant Viruses and Their Energy Sources: A Validation of Biotechnology
2994: Journal of Solar/Earth Science Physics
2995: A Hermeneutic for Black Sound, Spiritual Vapor
2996: Telebody: [nation]'s Tool of Space Travel
2997: Cosmologia in Liturgical Inventions
2998: Engineage of [esoteric religious tradition] Ycothans***: the Myth and Practice of Computing
2999: The All-Seeing Eye: Radiogenesis and the Spiral Economy in Contemporary [religion]
3000: Eastern [religion] Collects in [year]
*Spoiler: 3001-3100*
Show

3001: The Biogenomic evolution of a luminous nebula
3002: Bulletin of the [nation] Atomic Society
3003: The Synthesization of Human Biography
3004: Current Anthropology
3005: Handbook of Religions: Anatomy and Natural History
3006: Small Crashes and Causations: How to Reusable Hydras May Release Energy
3007: Beyond the Pantheon
3008: The United Shades of Heaven
3009: Miracles of Heaven
3010: Invisible Doctrine of the Three Ghosts of Menvou Joseph: Principles and Techniques for Transmutating non-magical (princely) Life
3011: New Age Journal
3012: Chapter I: [eschatological event]
3013: On Redemption
3014: Chapter IV: Souls
3015: From the Light of Nations, Volume VIII
3016: The Rising Sun, Volume I
3017: Architecture, Ritual & Ritual Quote
3018: History of [aspect, avatar, or regional name of deity]
3019: Normative Warfare: The Lost Sea of Goldning Flower Topography
3020: The Gestalt to Quill
3021: Pix determined law
3022: Houses and [type of temple or congregation] of [aspect, avatar, or regional name of deity] in the World
3023: Religious Nomenclature
3024: How to Use the Nickel Crystal  Uses and Agricultural Techniques
3025: The Black Cell
3026: Relationships in the Great Cosmos
3027: Dynamics of Electricity-Wings and Physics of Explosion
3028: Making of Electricity" § "Electricity and Fire for Ages 13, 84+
3029: General Principles
3030: Handbook of Materials, Compounds and Structures
3031: [nation] As The Soul of the Self
3032: Earth & the Self
3033: Metamorphopedia of Physics in [nation]
3034: Knights' Journal
3035: Psychological foundations of the self
3036: International Epidemiology of Personality: Theory and Theory of Evidence For Power: The Heart of the Universe
3037: [sect or religion] & [other religion]: The Persistence of Power among the Cultures of Its Adulterated [title cut off]
3038: Soul- Conscious Manipulation : Metal Resonance Coherence Theory
3039: Portal Physics
3040: Metal Resonance in Metal Humanoid Fracture
3041: Neurotoxicity of Metal-based Mechanisms in Mammalian Mammals
3042: Physics of Metamorphic Matter (Science and Engineering Technology)
3043: The Mystic Solutions of the Exalted
3044: Creation of Man
3045: Nuclear Ascension
3046: The Cosmic Space Dream of Black Sun & White Knight
3047: The Eleventh Island of Azkaban
3048: Matter Systems and Evolution
3049: Avid Runes
3050: The Archaic Symbol of Religion
3051: The Myth of Mana
3052: Phoenetic Meaning in Praxis
3053: Self-Turning or Self-Sufficient Power?
3054: Experimental Physiology
3055: The Priestly Body, Group and Organization
3056: Body Type: Chronicles of Rites 14, [type of holy book] of [famous holy man]
3057: Suicide Club
3058: The Life of [famous author]
3059: The New Ghost Stories of Inexplicable Time Light and Time in Relatiht: Brain Revealing the Noble Truth
3060: Why We Are Questioning The Deity, and Why We So Ordain, the Sacred Ghost Cycle
3061: Ritual Ritual Helping Sexual Superstitions
3062: Ritual Ritual, Drinking Alcohol, Healing, and Recovery, The Health Sciences: Handbook
3063: The Hidden History of the Spirit from [continent]
3064: Journal of Health Psychology
3065: Individuating the Mind: Searchers Finding Worlds
3066: The Spirit Lands Rituals of the Three Worlds
3067: Reincarnation [year]
3068: Reconstructive therapy In a Globalized World
3069: [psychological theory] Transformation of Consciousness: An Erosions of Nature
3070: Magic Order of Redox Reactions
3071: Linguistic and Biological Interactions Between Redox and Redox Reactions in Humans
3072: Heterogenous redox reactions in healthy and obese animals
3073: Journal of Animal Ecology
3074: Redox and REF-Function Reactions in WeAnimals
3075: Redox Reaction and Redox Transference: Reactions and Interactions (2nd ed.)
3076: Redox Reactions in Plants, Animals and Insects
3077: Archives of Environmental Sciences
3078: Chivedimensional Coordination
3079: One Power: the [religious concept] of the [country adjacent to prev. concept's place of origin] Atowals Archipelago
3080: [high title]-km from the Soul
3081: Estimated Modern Variations on [religion]
3082: The abrogation of the ideal of paradise: The Myth of Immortality of Heaven and Hell
3083: The Relay Sequence
3084: The Alliance of the pre- opposies of [religion] and [related religion]
3085: [religion] Social Classes: Religious Practices
3086: [religious leader]'s Last Virtual Theories And [type of holy man]
3087: Monkage: The Evolution of the Archipelago
3088: Ritual: An Changes in [initiation ritual], that of the Archipelago
3089: Rituals: A History in [nation]
3090: A Survey of the Religion of the Arch[title cut off]
3091: Exercise in Perception by Gesture Releasing Avoids the Emotion of Involvement in the Self
3092: Holy Light: Effect of Life's Own Spiritual Goods
3093: Magic is a Kind of Science: the Functional Theory of Magic
3094: Nonification: The New Science of Magic
3095: Strange Learning: A Perspective on the Possibility of Extra-Classical Modeling of Optimal Existenc
3096: ASST algorithm works to understanding the fundamental inorganic nature of being
3097: The Autobiography of [controversial or eccentric researcher]
3098: Computers can tell us anything about the universe you sayhow it was created, the result, and what it means
3099: The Randomness of Strange Life
3100: The Mystery of Chaos in Nature
*Spoiler: 3101-3200*
Show

3101: Chapter 10: Life and the Universe
3102: Everything we see is meant to be outside of the universe
3103: Cause of the Universe Being Accumulated
3104: Artificial short-term memory, known as mnesia at birth
3105: The Hope of Space-Time and the Space Between Dimensions
3106: Compounds Analyzed in Magnetic Modulation for Distant Earth
3107: The Pangonzi That Came to [press outlet]
3108: Cosmic Existence
3109: Magic the Search for the New Immaterial Universe
3110: Cosminogenide: A New Endoscopy of Star-Planes
3111: page of visions called "Twilight's Sun"
3112: Melkian Atoms
3113: The Illustrated Handbook of Astrobiology
3114: Traveling Out of the Solar System
3115: The Magical Alchemy of Infinity; 2 of the Lambda of Philosophy
3116: The Journal of the Whole of Science
3117: From A Momentary Breath of Evil to Miracle: The Ultimate Demon Cargo.
3118: The path: magical implacable Genius of Love
3119: Psychedelics from the Department of Adolescence and the Werkefels
3120: The Quest for Supernatural Experience
3121: Thermo-Magical Technology
3122: Astrology Book: Zodiac,ireplay, prison palace, magic, and magic
3123: The Periphery of Evil: The [type of military deception tactic] in Medieval [continent]
3124: The Unnatural: The Secret of a Narcissistic Mind
3125: Miner's Lore Encyclopedia
3126: Alchemy: The Alchemy of Angels
3127: The City of [nation] Postcards: [city in said nation]
3128: Raising Patriarchs From Hell: The Anomalous Mood to Transformation
3129: Transference Of Ceremonial Contacts Into [place or landmark with religious significance]
3130: Myths of the Church. Vol. I, No. 1
3131: Of Souls People: The Secret Doctrine Of The 6 Monadaristic Families
3132: Power of the Gods, The Gods Of Cats, Demons and Demons
3133: The Most No Longer fabled of Demons
3134: The Anthropocene Guardian
3135: The Evolution of Evil
3136: The Forgotten Soul
3137: The Mystical Phenomenon of Inferior Virgins
3138: Charismatic Perceptions of Demons, Thorough [scriptural] Criticism, Dialogue with Geoffrey of [town], and The Debate Between Theological and Nihilistic Origin of the Demons
3139: The Demon Origins of the Soul: From the Hidden Origins of the Mind to the Late Intimate Transference Theological Writings of Archbishops and Non-[sect]
3140: The Hidden Origins of the Soul
3141: Demons in [religion] Mythology
3142: Occultism, Prayers and Inheritancy
3143: Arcane Energy in Middle Earth
3144: Arcane Element
3145: Spirit Guardian: "Ship of God"
3146: [stable ocean current] Spirits
3147: Lost Island identses
3148: Nuclear Tradition Renewed After Lava Explosion
3149: Religious Traditions in Western [continent]
3150: The mystical relationship between the natural philosopher of the [region]
3151: Avatar - Traditional Ancient Time
3152: [holy text] - Answers to Questions About [religious holiday] Spirit Fountains
3153: Darker Warnings
3154: Reincarnation: Resurrection or Rebirth? The Purification Ritual in [religion] Traditions
3155: Insufficient for Realities: [religion] and the Future of the Human Race
3156: The Portal Encyclopedia of Myth and Religion
3157: The Great [religion]'s Oldest Night
3158: Writing the Mythological Fable of God
3159: The Spirits of the Goddesses of [religious text]
3160: The Book of Angels
3161: The [religious text] Book of Angels
3162: Journal of the National Religious Enclosures Association
3163: Song of War
3164: Heaven Building on Aeley
3165: The Exalted: The Great Mystery of the Heavenly Soul
3166: Witches: Archetypes and their Activities
3167: Charmful Lord :[title cut off]
3168: The Ancient Mysteries of Angelic Enchants
3169: The Origins of the End of the World
3170: The Battle of the [religiously significant city]
3171: The Ancient Mysteries of Lilith****
3172: Evil Girls in Hell
3173: The Lost Between the Worlds
3174: The Isle of Melisandr
3175: The Mysterious Tale of Aegon the Long-eared
3176: The Adventures of Othello and Bokhan
3177: The Yeti's Magic Wand
3178: The Evilness of the Beasts
3179: The Two Rites of Heart
3180: The Goddess of Demons
3181: Demonic Awakening
3182: Kreve
3183: Black Heath: [religiously significant landmark]: Its Conquering
3184: Green and Lonely
3185: The Philosophy of Alien Brain Evolution in the Paleolithic
3186: The-Soul-Aware
3187: The Seducer: study of the psyche-brain / The Supreme Cry of Human Life
3188: Lithium in the Hells
3189: The Archeology of the Hellish Gods
3190: The Green Tomb
3191: The New McNamara Experiment
3192: Journal of Higher Arts
3193: Life-cycle patterns of the problems of space and time
3194: The Evolution of Perspectives  the Physics of Space
3195: The Evolution of Perspectives  Professor Zagyg's Psychology. Volume 1  the Future
3196: Gold Medal: [generic first name] Goldman. Exploring Energy
3197: Apprentice: [name], C.M.
3198: Apprentice: [different name]
3199: Generic Bioscript of the "Opaper"
3200: The Science of Biological Soldiers
*Spoiler: 3201-3300*
Show

3201: Patron Graves List
3202: The Information of the Teeth
3203: New Horizons' Ghost Mission to [planet or otherworldly location]
3204: Death of Astronomers, Parapsychology, and the Creation of the Universe
3205: Postulated Biological Warfare in Our Time
3206: Notices to the Society of Chemical Engineers
3207: Mineralizing the Food and Water of [planet]: Applications to the [era(s) or eon(s)]
3208: Journal of the Anthropological Society of [nation]
3209: Three-Star Scientific Reviews
3210: Shinyama to Gold
3211: Trees of Vaulting
3212: Image of the Vaulting Problem
3213: Supernatural Alchemy: Blackened Redox Chemistry of [planet or otherworldly location]
3214: New Dimensional Approach, The6 Biggest Ratchet in Space. Solaris Tip
3215: The Immortal Gods of Psychology: Water, Light, and Life
3216: The [nation] Journal of Philosophy
3217: The cosmic codebook
3218: The Immortal Gods of Philosophy
3219: The instrumentality of the Immortal Gods
3220: The Self
3221: Deadly Alchemy
3222: Probiotics and Psychotropics: An Introduction to Meditations, Psychoanalysis, and Psychopharmacology
3223: Encyclopedia of [nation or region] Religion and its Cultures
3224: The Secret Fire of the Emperor Kisan
3225: CULT OF THE DAWN
3226: right-hand overview
3227: Mystical Prayer
3228: Minutes of a Supernatural Adagio
3229: Church Manual, Ointment Catalog
3230: Reality Theatre
3231: Particles
3232: Particle Hazards of Uranium
3233: Death in Our Time: A(n) [nation] Story
3234: Death on Earth
3235: Death on [planet]: Pets Living on the Edge of Planet [planet]
3236: Psychological Implications of Nuclear: A Skeptic Perspective
3237: Chapter 2: evolution and decay in the decay of metals
3238: Nuclear fusion reactions are not as adaptive as they appear
3239: Chapter 6  Particle Hazards
3240: Everything Happens
3241: Race to Early Death: a phenomenological perspective on the continuum of experiences
3242: Iconology: The Encyclopedia of Ancient Thought
3243: Is the Recurrence of Immortality a Material Rejection of Black Death?
3244: The Anatomy of Death: A Debate Between Cothème and Draper
3245: A Philosophical Treatise of Death
3246: The Origin of Precious Metals
3247: Memorial Invaluable of the Adversary Theorem
3248: On the Quest for the Will of the God-Machine
3249: The Last Tales of the Dying
3250: Rediscovery of [religion] after the power of the Triumvirate
3251: Book of Names: A Critique of The Paranormal
3252: The World's Newspapers: A Book of Excessive Consciousness
3253: Time Flash  Six Questions
3254: The Spell Completely Defeated
3255: "The Secrets of the Soul". an introduction to black light
3256: C. S. K. O. A. S. The Elements of the Cosmic Body
3257: Body and Soul Ghost Phenomena
3258: The Dragon
3259: Multiverse Magazine
3260: Psycho-Newtonian Resonance
3261: Tomeau's Handbook of Objects
3262: The Winds and the Winds of Time
3263: The History of the Occult
3264: Occult Perception
3265: Journal of Occult Science and Healing Power
3266: What is It that the Occult Indicates?
3267: The Occult Case Studies Series
3268: The Occult Theory of the crust
3269: The Occult Soup Story: A [religion] Guide to [religion] Ritual Alchemy
3270: Occult with Recipes
3271: Perceptions of the Occult
3272: Magickal Handbook
3273: The Occult Rituals
3274: Occult with Gifts
3275: Gifts: The Occult Landscape
3276: The Occult Encyclopedia Volume 1
3277: The Occult Journey
3278: Grace of the Goddess
3279: Occult Stories
3280: Time for a Occult Healing OST
3281: Occult and Occult Applications
3282: Pareto Chemistry
3283: Redox Reactions: Reasons to Discover Them
3284: Why Quantum Cosmology Isn't Scientific: Just That It is
3285: The Problem of Time
3286: Quantum Modelling and Quantum Resonance
3287: Theoretical Physics & Astronomy
3288: Quantum Cosmology: The Quantum Model
3289: The Water Projection of Bamboo
3290: Bamboo, [esoteric religious tradition] and the Time of the Underworld
3291: Hidden Meditation with Healing Intelligence
3292: The spiritual in Word and Mind
3293: [region] Philosophy of Religion
3294: The Algorithm of Alchemy
3295: [famous researcher]: An Analytical Essay on the History of Ideas
3296: The Invisibility of the Elements
3297: The Evolution of Mercury
3298: On the Physics of Water Fluoride
3299: Water Fluoride of the Volcanoes
3300: Bluewater: The essential water composition of [continent] waters

*Spoiler: 3301-3400*
Show

3301: Blessed Are the Pieces-Makers: A Defense of Mutilation
3302: Crier in the Hole: A Novel
3303: Threnody for a Lich-King
3304: Paeans of Healing
3305: What Is Man, That Thou Aren't Mindful of Him?
3306: The Epic Adventures of Biff the Farmer.
3307: Tralzuun's 1001 Most Common Spell Component Substitutes
3308: I, Golem
3309: Wizard Who?
3310: The Answer Is Always Fireball
3311: Forest Fires and You: 1001 Magical Ways to Light Them and Use Them.
3312: Untested Musings of a Mad Matriarch
3313: The Prehistory of Elminster
3314: The Biography of Mordenkainen, Volume 1: Foundations of Power
3315: The Rise and Fall of the Gnomic Empire, Volume 3: Apotheosis
3316: The Rise and Fall of the Gnomish Empire, Volume 4: Retreat Underground
3317: The Tome of the Aegis: Protective Magicks [Contains an extensive discussion of not only all lower-level defensive spells, but also a discussion of the magical mechanics thereof--how magic defines "threats", how magic defines the self and what it needs to shield, and so forth. Some of the philosophy is questionable, but the magical proofs and concepts are sound.]
3318: Ten Thousand Swords [Apparently an autobiography. Tells the story of a swordsman who apparently traveled collecting blades, and details his fighting style wherein he utilized all of those swords at once, somehow. He doesn't seem to have been a mage of any kind, so it's uncertain how credible the increasingly-improbable ways he describes using tens of swords in quick succession are.]
3319: Tear the Moon from the Sky [a short story of a moon deity who had a tyrannical grip on all they oversaw, and the three heroes who rallied the people against them, and eventually slew the deity themselves in combat. The epilogue details the world afterwards, and how the country rebuilt their buildings upon the mountain formed by the fallen body of the moon. Ambiguously truthful.]
3320: The Hero - A Study of the Archetypal Hero of many myths, and the curious interlinking of qualities thereof [a study of a large number of myths and legends from various cultures, and the Heroes thereof. The heroes of the stories share many common qualities, including often being unnamed and without a specified gender (at least in the original tellings, discounting later additions which have no basis save story drift). The author purports this is because all these stories from such diverse cultures share a hero because they actually shared that hero--a long-lived or possibly immortal hero who wandered the earth, saving people and leaving stories in their wake. It also has theories regarding the artifacts and magical items they supposedly wielded, and where they might be now. The author determined this by tracking the stories of the Hero in rough chronological order until the final known one in a magical valley to the far northeast, where they supposedly were last seen.]
3321: The Tip of the Spear [A study of the ways in which the world has changed, both small and large scale, and how groups of adventurers often formed the metaphorical "tip of the spear" in the genesis of those changes. That is, how societal issues would build up, forging the shaft and the mass of the blade...but how nearly invariably, the final tipping point--the straw that broke the camel's back, the tip of the spear that would be driven by history into the heart of the old world--was formed by adventuring parties of heroes, villains, and everywhere in between.]
3322: [A collection of unbound advertisements from "Summoner's Clearing House" tied together with twine]
3323: The Cubicle of Spirits/Liber Cubicum Spirituum
3324: Codex Ballerstein
3325: The Fart Sutra
3326: Century Eggs and Ham
3327: The Magick Handebooke of Mispells by Etaoin Shardlu
3328: The Ignoble Metals
3329: A children's picture book where anthropomorphic cat sailors explain how to spot charlatans
3330: Divine Systems
3331: The Water of Life in [Region]
3332: Sutra of the Priestess and Pharaoh
3333: Modern Runes
3334: Food and Drink
3335: Stone AgeHistorical Studies
3336: Archaeopteryx risk assessment
3337: A Framework For High-Quality Archaeological Studies
3338: To Return Underground To, Where The Earth Was, And Whence It Was Made, The Founding Myths And Beliefs Of Ancient Time: A New Perspective On Ancient Stone
3339: Sacred Water in Ancient [nation]
3340: Archaeology in the Ancient World: Comparative Perspective on the Heritage, Conveyance and History of Cuneiform and Other Etymological Texts of the Western World
3341: Archaeological Papers of the Royal Society of [nation] Volume 2
3342: The Register of Colonies
3343: An "archoohistorical" account of the historical origins of [nation]
3344: Historical adaptation of certain documents from [dead language]
3345: The Green-Eyed Cretaceous Cataclysm
3346: Phenomgradation of Classical [region] Periodica
3347: The Physical Character of Cretaceous Periodic Water Yak
3348: Pollution: Process of Transmission and Degradation in Early [aeon] World
3349: ODI: Chemical Disruption
3350: "INTRODUCTION"
3351: The Past
3352: History of the Phenomenological Society
3353: Hallucinations, Occult Symbols, and Ritual Practices
3354: The Politics of the Occult
3355: E.O. The Occult Eye
3356: Hallucinations, Occult Symbols, Beliefs, and Ritual Practices
3357: Who is there?
3358: Neurobiology of Strange Neurons
3359: The Eye
3360: Slight Biochemistry of the Neurocranium
3361: Ezomyomia Eridanus In Colour Dioxide
3362: Ezomyomia Eridanus - A Phenomenological Phenomenology
3363: Korten's Ideas About Black Holes And Ground-Based Physics
3364: Gemmeloid Pantheons, Other Fertiloid Species, & Other Properties Of Superbodies
3365: [religious text] and Ritual
3366: Myths, Maths, [minor religion], [small ethnic group], The Adventures of [author], the Paranormal Number Sign
3367: Fossil Age
3368: Possible Earth-Euclidean Mathowisean Pre-Planes
3369: A Bolt of Gold: Light of Genius And Workability
3370: PτOOOOO: Planeta Mystery
3371: Apocalypse: Climbing Skies of the Ethereal Between Worlds
3372: The Artist's Manual of Fire
3373: A Hyperbolic Physics of Well-Synthesized Coefficients and Faraday's Law
3374: Life That Could  Invented and Explored
3375: Eddie: A Biography
3376: Contaminating the Abnormalities of Water
3377: From the Sorcerer's Hand to the Sacred Ground of Nature: Elements Between the Worlds of Spirit and Reality
3378: Instructions on Biology
3379: Frontiers in Physiology
3380: Food Science, Methods, and Synergies
3381: Teeth of Human Foraging
3382: The Witch
3383: The Devil and [artist whose name alliterates with "devil"]
3384: The Farmhouse Prince: An Inquiry into the Environmental Movement of the [War] Era
3385: Energizing Industrial Labor: Metaphysical Perspective
3386: Encyclopedia of Politics, International Studies, Education, and Society
3387: Dehydration Economy
3388: Death Plasma Project
3389: Health of [pantheon] Deities
3390: Analogy of Creation
3391: An Outsourced Spacetime View of Intergalactic Trade and Industry
3392: The Sin of Messenger Creation: The Nikola Nova Pentamerica Reference Book
3393: Driveby Ghosts
3394: The Reaper's Walk
3395: The Psychic [continent] Memoir of the Elector Generemare
3396: The Origins of the Traditionally Lied Doctrine of Psychics
3397: Psychics and Goddesses: Antidote to All
3398: New Integrative Descriptions of Neotropical Elites and Their Encounter with Technically Possessed Remnants of Great-Great Families
3399: The Royal Text of Shivarasa Ramdin
3400: How [region] became a 'hell belt'

*Spoiler: 3401-3500*
Show

3401: Spiritual evolution in Anatomy, Physiology, and Medicine
3402: Introduction of Pyramids, Assemblages, and Extension Bridges
3403: The Self-realization and Submissive Pessimisms of Contemporary Investigation
3404: [language] Words for Women
3405: Weyn's independent [nationality] Mythology
3406: Arctic Angels
3407: Secret Fire: Plausible Rhetorical Inventories
3408: The Secret Heat Machine: Modern Scientific Reports
3409: Full SPACE Dreamland
3410: The Life and Death of Mikle Strelkov
3411: Myth on Sex and Birth
3412: What is the point of the Book of [famous mystic]
3413: Non-Alien Worlds
3414: Species Development in Posthumanity
3415: A [holy text] that Enthroned and Will Completely Translate History
3416: Spaceship Warrior
3417: A Study of the Science of Two Solar System Exponents
3418: Unifying Blinding Book of Tragedy
3419: Black Magic: Reloaded & Blinding
3420: Self-Protection Against Black Magic: Physical Flexibility, Immersed Planning, and Self-Projection
3421: Reclaiming the World of Black Magic
3422: Space Wave and Solar Manipulation?
3423: Wheels in Bookworld
3424: The Power of Evil
3425: 50 Signs of the Ascension
3426: Info Diversity Lost and Found
3427: Mathematical Pleasure
3428: Rapennale's Algorithm Comes Open to Choice: Geometry and Classification in Flight and Interstellar Flight
3429: The Methods of Growth, Demand, and Periodic Records of Eternity
3430: Rankings of the Worlds
3431: An Introduction to Fire and Ice
3432: Blood Magic's [nationality] Religion
3433: Complex Space of Secretions or Exposibles
3434: Burning Snow
3435: Demons: A Literature Collection
3436: The Gold And Golden Eggs
3437: The history of Gold and the Evolution of Productivity
3438: Two-Legged Animals
3439: Feminine, Ten-footed Clan Myst Birds
3440: Survey at Endowed Institution of Higher Education
3441: Bird Organs at the Crossroads In the Science of Lost Species
3442: The Book of Inspiration
3443: Lilith's Elephanta
3444: Round Hallucinations and Other White Phenomena
3445: Science Book Series: A History
3446: The Age of the King: The Cult of Manipulator
3447: Prophets on the Water
3448: Zarina, Your Dad
3449: The Text Book of the World's Mercenaries
3450: Ancient Times
3451: The World Of The Citizens
3452: Spirit of Twilight: Descending Reality Through The Mind
3453: Parallel Body Development With Spirit World View
3454: The Physical Dimension Of The Entity, After The Body, Of The Soul
3455: Sisters of Gorgoroth
3456: 10 Billion Messages
3457: Sex and Divorce in the First Church
3458: The Reborn Of The Religious Space
3459: God's Spiritual Consciousness
3460: Understanding The Limits Of Space
3461: Introduction to the Dictionary
3462: The Origins and Origins of Ultimate Reality
3463: The Biology of Consciousness
3464: Contextual Properties Of GlobalOrgan Specialization
3465: Anatomy of Life
3466: Geometry of Crystalline Shape
3467: Psychiatric Psychotherapy To Remove Mold
3468: A Moment of Light Through the World's Geometrical Portals
3469: Body Chaos: A Response To Internal Trauma And Demonic Possession
3470: Fern's Paradox: Origin, Contrast and Submergence
3471: Eyewitness Reports of Paranormal
3472: Sorcerer Rituals: a Psyche of Ritual
3473: The Black Heart of Heaven
3474: A History of Magnetism and its Hyperbolic Coordinates
3475: World Wilderness
3476: Help, I'm stuck in a fantasy world! An anonymous author from "London, 1940", wherever that may be, complains in great detail about how the world isn't real, listing things that "shouldn't exist".
3477: Town Musicians of the Fremen (did I do this already? need to check if I did this already)
3478: The Jingoistic Record of the Transmission of the Lamp
3479: The Classic of Quackery
3480: The Skull Necklace Sutra
3481: The Gallows Sutra
3482: The First Letter of Ed McMahon to the Corinthians
3483: The Revelation of Ringo
3484: Marginal Water Sources
3485: Investment Tips of the Gods
3486: The Great Charisma Sutra
3487: The Cubic Zirconium Sutra
3488: The Epistles of Poul Anderson
3489: The Instant Replay Sutra
3490: Destruction of Property Sutra
3491: The Gallbladder Sutra
3492: The Wisdom of Salmon [sic]
3493: The Song of the Building Superintendant
3494: The Foul Play Sutra
3495: Baguette Gita
3496: Revelation of the Toilet
3497: Sorcery Made EZ
3498: The Barda Sutra (Cliff NotesTM, for lechers in a hurry)
3499: The Profit Margin
3500: The Classic of the Whey and Its Curds

*Spoiler: 3501-3600*
Show

3501: Journey to the West, Then to the North, Then To The South Returning the Traveler to Their Original Location Rotated 90 Degrees
3502: The Green Day Sutra
3503: The Five Demihumans You Meet In Heaven
3504: The Classic of Eating Human Flesh
3505: Cultivating the Beelzebud [sic]
3506: Don Quixote's Redemption in the World of Death
3507: The Call of Death
3508: Dark Arts For Beginners -(summons nothing but cute and harmless demons, often used as a gateway book for more dangerous material)
3509: How to Slay Gods
3510: History of (Nation That Never Existed)
3511: The Life and Times of Merryweather Spindlecrow
3512: How (PC name here) Will Betray You
3513: 101 Reasons Why You Shouldn't Open This Book
3514: The Individualis Obscura (A Book that when your name is written into it, everyone except the other names in the book forgets that you exist, this effect persists constantly, erasing peoples memories of you whenever any interaction ends. The only way to remember the other names written in the book when you close it is to write your own down)
3515: How to spot Adventuritis (A book documenting the symptoms of and a guide on spotting on the behaviors of adventuritis, a mental disease sometimes occurring in adventurers resembling extreme murderhobo behavior such kleptomania and killing random people over petty things)
3516: Call of the Civil
3517: White Claw
3518: Ode to the Dead
3519: The Chastlah [sic][?] of Ending World 3
3520: The Great Wheel of Discipline
3521: The Gospel of Life
3522: The Eternal Song
3523: The Ultimate Dictionary
3524: (beastiary of mundane animals described and chronicled by an alien source unfamiliar with them)
3525: (tome theorizing/alledging that the elemental planes are each an infinitely vast elemental with all the regular elementals being aspects or avatars of these beings, or else they are otherwise made entirely out of dormant elementals)
3526: a full length symphony score based on The Hearse Song
3527: a recipe either for a Macbeth style witches' brew, or for sausages; it's impossible to tell which
3528: An Unexpected Staycation
3529: The Bank Statement of Randolph Carter
3530: The Emerald Powerbook
3531: Satanic Rituals For Dummies
3532: Voyage of the Dusk Stepper
3533: Manky Magic - Deadly Draconic, by Terrance the Dear, and illustrated by Marty Beige
3534: Manky Magic - Awful Alteration, by Gatekeeper Nick
3535: Manky Magic - Irksome Evocation, by Phoenix the Tiefling
3536: Manky Magic - Terrifying Transmutation by The Coxx
3537: Manky Magic - Deadly Divination
3538: Manky Magic - Ill-intentioned Illusion
3539: Manky Magic - No Nonsense Necromancy
3540: Manky Magic - So-Called Summoning
3541: The Book of Rhino (A book made from rhino leather, bound in rhino-skin, with a rhino horn down the spine that describes rhinos in exhaustive detail)
3542: The Art of Peace
3543: Po Boy's Almanac
3544: The Origin of Feces
3545: Dining in Greyhawk
3546: The Whisperer in Silence
3547: The Five Heavenly Recluses
3548: A Brief History of the End of Time
3549: A book titled "when you see this book you are ???" with ??? being the state you are in and it constantly changes to match the state of the individual looking at it. Very rarely it changes to "when you see this book you are already dead".
3550: The Singer in Silence by Randolph Carter
3551: The Summons of Shub-Niggurath by Randolph Carter
3552: The Echo Out of the Aeons by Randolph Carter
3553: The Gold Rune-Key by Randolph Carter
3554: The Carnival by Randolph Carter
3555: The Spectre in the Shadows by Randolph Carter
3556: Gem magic For Dummies
3557: Acts of the Opossums
3558: The Great Taste Less Filling Sutra
3559: The Once and Future Comptroller
3560: The Retrofuturistic King
3561: Old Opossum's Book of Mortal Combat
3562: The Garden of Thorns
3563: Don Oliveoil de Laundrette
3564: The Cross Knight
3565: The Knight's Palantir
3566: The Love of Fortune
3567: The Refinement of Envy
3568: The Shepherd of Carcosa
3569: The Tears of the Angels
3570: The Taming of the Chupacabra.
3571: The Old Man and the Abyss
3572: Moby Selwynn or The White Krakken
3573: The Other Chapters of The Tempest
3574: Little Djinni
3575: Anne of Brass Pillars
3576: Burning Wheels ("A Thorough Description of the Skillful, Daring, and Useful Art of Coach Driving, Showing Various Customary Techniques, Affected and Put Forth with Many Handsome and Useful Drawings") by Lucas of House Crane
3577: First Battle ("A Dissertation on the Art of Going into Battle as a Squire to a Knight and Serving the Knight, Affected an Put Forth with Many Wood Carvings") by Lord Commander Ashton Pomffry
3578: Sharp Swords & Sinister Spells ("A Discourse of Willful Application of Violence to Prevent a Casting of a Terrible Spell by an Evul Wizzard Using Blade of Sword and Hilt of Sword and Point of Sword") by Gramulk the Barbarian (ghost writed by Alarik the Wise)
3579: The Dangers of a Badly Built Dungeon by Rindewald of Osha
3580: The Delicacies of Dungeon ("Whereas to Apply the Fine Cooking and Dining Skills in the Adventurer's Life") by Arturo d'Blearney
3581: Player's Handbook, Dungeons and Dragons -8th edition
3582: Dungeon Master's Guide, Dungeons and Dragons -8th edition
3583: Monster Manual, Dungeons and Dragons -8th edition
3584: The Scarlet Pimple
3585: The Scarlet Pimp
3586: The Card Count of Monte Carlo
3587: The Epistles of Pete Best
3588: What To Expect When You're Expecting to Die
3589: The Sandwich of Monte Cristo
3590: The Gastronomicon
3591: The Breakneckronomicon
3592: The Breakyourneckronomicon
3593: The Book of Mole-Men
3594: The Orange Crush Bible
3595: The Oleo Margin
3596: Songs of Burial
3597: Nondeterministic Rebellion
3598: The Outlook Saga
3599: The [Marinara] Pollo Parmigana [Fra Diovolo] Sutra
3600: A Portrait of the Artist as an Old Crone




Here're some links to the other list-posts: 
What's on the Shelf: 1-600 (and 601-1000)
What's on the Shelf: 1001-1800
What's on the Shelf: 1801-2700
What's on the shelf: 3601-????

----------


## Bohandas

> So you end up with a 500cc crucible full of wood, or does the spell also transform it into a useable shape?  I can't imagine that a half liter block of wood would be very useful.


That's why it's lv0

----------


## Isocahedron

2792) Processes and Applications of Numerology, Vol. 2
2793) Processes and Applications of Numerology, Vol. 5
2794) Processes and Applications of Numerology, Vol. 11
2795) Processes and Applications of Numerology, Vol. 17
2796) Processes and Applications of Numerology, Vol. 23
2797) The Complete Nature of Reality, Abridged
2798) The Title Of The Book Is Blank. That's The Title. This Is Too.
2799) The Rebuttal, or: A Comprehensive Description of the Fraud of Magic, Perpetrated by a Conspiracy of So-Called Wizards and their Useful Idiots.
2800) How To Trick The Heroes Into Reading Your Books While You Ambush Them

----------


## paddyfool

2801) The damnation of [your name here]
2802) Why spellcasters should rule the world: the merits of mageocracy as a system of governance
2803) Dungeon recipes: edible parts of monsters, and how to prepare them.

----------


## noob

2804) Why you should buy all the overpriced books of that series (this book have a cover made of gold and platinum with socketed rubies and emeralds)
2805) How to spend wastefully your money (this book seems as much ridiculously expensive as the previous one)

----------


## Bohandas

2806.) The Renfield Equations
2807.) a spellbook containing five different (but mechanically identical) ways of casting Identify (effectively allowing wizarding beginners five shots at learning the spell, instead of the usual one per level, as it is actually five different but mechanically identical spells)
2808.) Manipulative Vocabulary
2809.) Narrative of Some Things of the Great City of Testofen
2810.) Plan of Study for Ghouls
2811.) Narrative of Some Things of the Great City of Telomestatin
2812.) 50 Shades of Dead People
2813.) The Lead Books of Sacramento
2814.) Poopoo Vuh
2815.) Treatise on Artifacts
2816.) Treatizzle on Artifactz
2817.) The Leaden Book of Leadership
2818.) Vino Patrika
2819.) The Illustrated History of Sueloise Belief
2820.) Der Gelbkunig
2821.) Hepatmeron
2822.) The Eggshell King
2823.) The Emotional Disposition Matrix
2824.) Santa's Enemies List

----------


## noob

2825) Casting plot spells 101: sacrificing the souls of other people
2826) Making plot devices 101: safety rules

----------


## Bohandas

2827.) The Book of Uridine
2828.) Uncle Zhang's Big Book of Goldfish
2829.) a manuscript written on a manila envelope
2830.) The Frugal Anarchist
2831.) Flying Sauces From Outer Space
2832.) The Commie Sutra
2833.) Boat in the Sea of Death
2834.) New Treatise on Military Thaumaturgy
2835.) Book of Discord
2836.) History of Sherbet
2837.) Encyclopedia of Vegetable Cognition and Behavior
2838.) Fundamental Concepts in Necrophysics
2839.) Arms Control: the New Guide to Posture
2840.) Discourse of Fortune
2841.) Stereochemistry of Looking-Glass Milk

----------


## Bohandas

2842.) The Two Bacterial Cultures
2843.) The Book of Uracil
2844.) The Digon Magazine
2845.) The Five People You Meet In The Outlands
2846.) The Mathematical Study of Communication and Control in the Animal and the Machine.
2847.) Ascent of Mount Toffee
2848.) The Auburn Codex
2849.) Codex on the Flight of Bumblebees
2850.) Sermon on Drunken Indulgence
2851.) The Hewardiad
2852.) Defective Comics
2853.) Thunder Dank
2854.) Dystopia
2855.) Codex Bubonic
2856.) The Folly of Praise
2857.) In Praise of Failure
2858.) The Computational Polyglot Bible
2859.) Minaces Liber
2860.) Journey to the Southeast
2861.) Mirabilis Libel
.) The Sixteen Tortures

----------


## Rockphed

What does "minaces liber" translate from?

2863.) Rotating monkeys and other marvels.
2864.) Eye care for beholders
2865.) Circumscribing the shrew
2866.) The parental sleep delusion
2867.) River horse taming for fun and profit
2868.) Riparian rites in riverdance
2869.) Trust in olaf's way
2870.) Blood and sword: conquering an empire

----------


## Laughing Dog

2871.)_The Beginner's Guide to Magic- MAGIC IS NOT A TOY!_ by Albret Vantus
2872.)_The Novice's Guide to Magic- Simple spells and control exercises_ by Albret Vantus
2873.)_The Apprentice's Guide to Magic- How_ not _to damn your soul_ by Albret Vantus
2874.)_The Journeyman's Guide to Magic- Making your way in the world_ by Albret Vantus
2875.)_War Magic, a Primer_ by Tim Burnt
2876.)_Common Battlefield Magic_ by Jack A. Slough
2877.)_Uncommon Battlefield Magics; a Study of Unconventional Tactics; Arcane or Otherwise_ by S. A.
2878.)_A Study on Souls_
2879.)_Planes you shouldn't open a portal to._ by Ivan Matthew S.

----------


## Bohandas

> What does "minaces liber" translate from?


Latin. The words mean "meancing" (or "ominous") and "book" respectively. It's a parody of Mirabilis Liber


Bizarrely, Google Translate doesn't seem to be able to correctly translate this back into English. In addition to latching on to a different meaning of the aord "liber" it even more vexingly cannot translate the word "minaces" properly despite it having me the word in the first place, and Wiktionary verifying the word's existence. Instead, it insists that "minaces" translates as "shamful"[sic] which Wiktionary and Dictionary.com tell me is not a word; the only definition I could find for "shamful" is an Urban Dictionary entry of questionable provenance which claims that it is a portmanteau of "sham" and "shameful"

EDIT:
Most of my recent entries are parodies of real book titles (often medieval ones since I'm working my way upward through wikipedia's books by decade categories and that's where I'm at now). The key to my previous post is below

*Spoiler*
Show


The Two Cultures
The Book of Urizen
Dragon Magazine and The Triangle Magazine (the drexel university newspaper)
The Five People You Meet In Heaven
a wiktionary definition of "cybernetic"
Ascent of Mount Carmel
Aubin Codex
"Codex on the Flight of Birds" and "Flight of the Bumblebee"
Sermon on Indulgences and Grace
The Davidiad and The Aeneid
Detective Comics
Theuerdank
Utopia
Codex Borbonicus
The/In Praise of Folly
Complutensian Polyglot Bible
Mirabilis Liber
Journey to the West
The Sixteen Pleasures

----------


## MR_Anderson

2880) KOOB - Ybgibs beginner guide to Encryption
2881) 101 Ways to create fake books for your Library
2882) The Reproof of the Rebuttal, or: A Comprehensive Description of the Conspiracy Theory Created to Convince Others of a Fraud of Magic, Perpetrated by a Conspiracy of So-Called Wizards and their Useful Idiots.

----------


## noob

> 2879.)Planes you shouldn't open a portal to. by Ivan Matthew S.


I guess the first plane of that list is the material plane seeing how many dangerous things it have.

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

> I guess the first plane of that list is the material plane seeing how many dangerous things it have.


Well, there are mother****ing snakes on this mother****ing plane...

----------


## noob

> Well, there are mother****ing snakes on this mother****ing plane...


Even if it was not a word game on planes and planes it would still be true.

----------


## Bohandas

Based on real titles
2883.) The Glutton's Mass
2884.) The Heartattack Sutra
2885.) Make Your Own Eyes
2886.) Completionist's Polyglot Bible
2887.) A Brief History of Thyme
2888.) The Colon Sutra
2889.) Sir Gawain and the Green Energy Tax Credit
2890.) Sir Mixalot and the Green Knight
2891.) Le Morte de Mort
2892.) The Book of the Constipated
2893.) The 95 Feces
2894.) The Book of Accusations
2895.) Pseudomonas Daemonum
2896.) Oops All the Letter 'F"

*Spoiler: key*
Show


The Drinker's Mass
Make Your Own Compound Eye by Stephanie Bailey
A Brief History of Time
Sir Gawain and the Green Knight
Le Morte d'Arthur
Pseudomonarchia daemonum
"Oops" All Crunchberries" Capn' Crunch cereal



Implied by the movie "Ghostbusters"
2897.) The Effect of Negative Reinforcement on ESP Ability

NEW
2898.) The Supernatural in Urban Planning
2899.) Magic in the World
2900.) Applied Ectoplasmic Physics
2901.) Planes and Dimensions
2902.) Hyperspatial Accounting
2903.) Songs of Murder
2904.) The Magic of Science
2905.) The Science of Magic
2906.) The Hut Sut Sutra
2907.) The Dysplasia Sutra
2908.) The Lemon Pine Fresh Sutra
2909.) The Lemongrass Sutra
2910.) The Bone Totem/Amulet Sutra
2911.) The Antacid Sutra
2912.) The Mutilation Sutra
2913.) Atlas of the Underworld
2914.) Heaven, Hell, And Everything In-Between
2915.) Necromancy for Karens
2916.) Techniques of Transmutative Alchemy
2917.) Architectural Design in Non-Euclidean Spaces
2918.) Hellfire: Alterations of Redox Chemistry in the Lower Planes of Existence
2919.) Statistical Errors in Numerology
2920.) Methods of Psionic Analysis
2921.) A Prayer for the End of the World
2922.) Solemn Observances for the End of Days
2923.) The Weeping Stone Sutra
2924.) Stellar Encryption
2925.) Elves: Behind the Ears
2926.) The Tooth of God



From My book generator program (with real-world refrences redacted*).
(strange words made up by the AI have been left in however) 
(the ones with slight grammarical errors can be handwaved by the DM as being flawed translations)

2927.) The Spy's Life of a Murderer
2928.) Lives of the Chim-Cities: The Story of 90 [number] Century Groups of Chim-Cities and Other Inventions of [nation]
2929.) Dissolution: The Resonance Principle
2930.) Quetzal [nationality] Horror Experiences
2931.) Oncology and [ancient inventor]
2932.) Apocryphalions dominance in [continent]
2933.) [nation] Naval Institute: Historical, -Historical, & Religious Perspective
2934.) The Religion of Holy Water
2935.) Spiritual Devotion
2936.) Religious Discourse in [nation]
2937.) Examining Limits
2938.) An Imagining History of Psychic Expeditions
2939.) Psychic brutality & its effect
2940.) Alien and Natural History
2941.) Memoir of the La Turopulos
2942.) Memories of MECs: Pangeles
2943.) New Thought
2944.) Dreams: Stories of Dreaming, Making Projections, Projectarisasure, Dream Transmissions, Dream Worship
2945.) The Thousand-Year Politico: An Inquiry into the Life History of the Astronauts and Astronaut-Elites
2946.) Journal of Religious Perspectives
2947.) The Descent Into Hell: The War Game and Materials for Salvation
2948.) The Human Hunter
2949.) Physiological and Psychological Structures of the Heart
2950.) On Female Alcoholics
2951.) Have-Want
2952.) The Best Evidence That [generic name]'s Audiobook Is A Fake
2953.) Seeking The Interior of Heavens, Moons, Orca Swanlings
2954.) Enquiry into Spiritual Psyche
2955.) Death and Life in Yoga
2956.) Always paths of peace
2957.) Glass & Bone Traditions
2958.) The biological transthalus - linked morphs, and growths of body and brain
2959.) Proceedings of the International Society for Human Biology
2960.) Pattern Recognition - How to Be Incredibly Odd
2961.) Associated plagiarism? There's A Problem Book
2962.) New informal language in the [language or country] educational system
2963.) Head Tiling
2964.) Nonlinear Rocking et Dynamostrategic Rocking for Global Steel
2965.) Physicochemical Strategy for Metal-Catalyzed Rocking, and a Brief Review
2966.) Fallatioar of Low Energy Rocking
2967.) Impact of The Living Things of Nature on Biology and Human Behavior for Higher Universes
2968.) Journal of Higher Universes
2969.) Interior and Past Life of Different Universes: Visions of the Evilener against the Goodener
2970.) [scriptural] Archaeology Reviews
2971.) Proclamations in Astrology
2972.) Voyen, Inc
2973.) New Essay on Satanism** (2nd ed.)
2974.) Destination of Anima
2975.) Around the World in the Universe: A Year of Culture and Geography in Ancient [continent] Part I
2976.) The Psychic Self
2977.) Union of Awesome Influences
2978.) The Crow's Club
2979.) The Faerie Elders
2980.) One-Lift Flute
2981.) The Twin Cross: The Cross-Of-Museums, Spiritualist Dances and Dragons on the Island
2982.) The Battle for the Heart
2983.) God's Superiorities: Encyclopædias and Modern Development
2984.) History of Science and Technology
2985.) Religions and Faiths: Faiths and Beliefs in the [number] Century that Have Exposed [religion]
2986.) The Praetorian Warriors Death
2987.) [generic name] unveils the real origin of the shaman
2989.) Evolution in Colonial [place]
2990.) Publication 4: Hypersensitivity to Negative Reactions to Multiple Desires
2991.) Metaphysical Physics
2992.) A Review of the Book of Activational Damage in Space
2993.) Solariosothesis: a solar magnetosphere
2994.) The Form of Meant Viruses and Their Energy Sources: A Validation of Biotechnology
2995.) Journal of Solar/Earth Science Physics
2996.) A Hermeneutic for Black Sound, Spiritual Vapor
2997.) Telebody: [nation]'s Tool of Space Travel
2998.) Cosmologia in Liturgical Inventions
2999.) Engineage of [esoteric religious tradition] Ycothans***: the Myth and Practice of Computing
3000.) The All-Seeing Eye: Radiogenesis and the Spiral Economy in Contemporary [religion]
3001.) Eastern [religion] Collects in [year]
3002.) The Biogenomic evolution of a luminous nebula
3003.) Bulletin of the [nation] Atomic Society
3004.) The Synthesization of Human Biography
3005.) Current Anthropology
3006.) Handbook of Religions: Anatomy and Natural History
3007.) Small Crashes and Causations: How to Reusable Hydras May Release Energy
3008.) Beyond the Pantheon
3009.) The United Shades of Heaven
3010.) Miracles of Heaven
3011.) Invisible Doctrine of the Three Ghosts of Menvou Joseph: Principles and Techniques for Transmutating non-magical (princely) Life
3012.) New Age Journal
3013.) Chapter I: [eschatological event]
3014.) On Redemption
3015.) Chapter IV: Souls
3016.) From the Light of Nations, Volume VIII
3017.) The Rising Sun, Volume I
3018.) Architecture, Ritual & Ritual Quote
3019.) History of [aspect, avatar, or regional name of deity]
3020.) Normative Warfare: The Lost Sea of Goldning Flower Topography
3021.) The Gestalt to Quill
3022.) Pix determined law
3023.) Houses and [type of temple or congregation] of [aspect, avatar, or regional name of deity] in the World
3024.) Religious Nomenclature
3025.) How to Use the Nickel Crystal  Uses and Agricultural Techniques
3026.) The Black Cell
3027.) Relationships in the Great Cosmos
3028.) Dynamics of Electricity-Wings and Physics of Explosion
3029.) Making of Electricity" § "Electricity and Fire for Ages 13, 84+
3030.) General Principles
3031.) Handbook of Materials, Compounds and Structures
3032.) [nation] As The Soul of the Self
3033.) Earth & the Self
3034.) Metamorphopedia of Physics in [nation]
3035.) Knights' Journal
3036.) Psychological foundations of the self
3037.) International Epidemiology of Personality: Theory and Theory of Evidence For Power: The Heart of the Universe
3038.) [sect or religion] & [other religion]: The Persistence of Power among the Cultures of Its Adulterated [title cut off]
3039.) Soul- Conscious Manipulation : Metal Resonance Coherence Theory
3040.) Portal Physics
3041.) Metal Resonance in Metal Humanoid Fracture
3042.) Neurotoxicity of Metal-based Mechanisms in Mammalian Mammals
3043.) Physics of Metamorphic Matter (Science and Engineering Technology)
3044.) The Mystic Solutions of the Exalted
3045.) Creation of Man
3046.) Nuclear Ascension
3047.) The Cosmic Space Dream of Black Sun & White Knight
3048.) The Eleventh Island of Azkaban
3049.) Matter Systems and Evolution
3050.) Avid Runes
3051.) The Archaic Symbol of Religion
3052.) The Myth of Mana
3053.) Phoenetic Meaning in Praxis
3054.) Self-Turning or Self-Sufficient Power?
3055.) Experimental Physiology
3056.) The Priestly Body, Group and Organization
3057.) Body Type: Chronicles of Rites 14, [type of holy book] of [famous holy man]
3058.) Suicide Club
3059.) The Life of [famous author]
3060.) The New Ghost Stories of Inexplicable Time Light and Time in Relatiht: Brain Revealing the Noble Truth
3061.) Why We Are Questioning The Deity, and Why We So Ordain, the Sacred Ghost Cycle
3062.) Ritual Ritual Helping Sexual Superstitions
3063.) Ritual Ritual, Drinking Alcohol, Healing, and Recovery, The Health Sciences: Handbook
3064.) The Hidden History of the Spirit from [continent]
3065.) Journal of Health Psychology
3066.) Individuating the Mind: Searchers Finding Worlds
3067.) The Spirit Lands Rituals of the Three Worlds
3068.) Reincarnation [year]
3069.) Reconstructive therapy In a Globalized World
3070.) [psychological theory] Transformation of Consciousness: An Erosions of Nature
3071.) Magic Order of Redox Reactions
3072.) Linguistic and Biological Interactions Between Redox and Redox Reactions in Humans
3073.) Heterogenous redox reactions in healthy and obese animals
3074.) Journal of Animal Ecology
3075.) Redox and REF-Function Reactions in WeAnimals
3076.) Redox Reaction and Redox Transference: Reactions and Interactions (2nd ed.)
3077.) Redox Reactions in Plants, Animals and Insects
3078.) Archives of Environmental Sciences
3079.) Chivedimensional Coordination
3080.) One Power: the [religious concept] of the [country adjacent to prev. concept's place of origin] Atowals Archipelago
3081.) [high title]-km from the Soul
3082.) Estimated Modern Variations on [religion]
3083.) The abrogation of the ideal of paradise: The Myth of Immortality of Heaven and Hell
3084.) The Relay Sequence
3084.) The Alliance of the pre- opposies of [religion] and [related religion]
3086.) [religion] Social Classes: Religious Practices
3087.) [religious leader]'s Last Virtual Theories And [type of holy man]
3088.) Monkage: The Evolution of the Archipelago
3089.) Ritual: An Changes in [initiation ritual], that of the Archipelago
3090.) Rituals: A History in [nation]
3091.) A Survey of the Religion of the Arch[title cut off]
3092.) Exercise in Perception by Gesture Releasing Avoids the Emotion of Involvement in the Self
3093.) Holy Light: Effect of Life's Own Spiritual Goods
3094.) Magic is a Kind of Science: the Functional Theory of Magic
3095.) Nonification: The New Science of Magic
3096.) Strange Learning: A Perspective on the Possibility of Extra-Classical Modeling of Optimal Existenc
3097.) ASST algorithm works to understanding the fundamental inorganic nature of being
3098.) The Autobiography of [controversial or eccentric researcher]
3099.) Computers can tell us anything about the universe you sayhow it was created, the result, and what it means
3100.) The Randomness of Strange Life
3101.) The Mystery of Chaos in Nature
3102.) Chapter 10: Life and the Universe
3103.) Everything we see is meant to be outside of the universe
3104.) Cause of the Universe Being Accumulated
3105.) Artificial short-term memory, known as mnesia at birth
3106.) The Hope of Space-Time and the Space Between Dimensions
3107.) Compounds Analyzed in Magnetic Modulation for Distant Earth
3108.) The Pangonzi That Came to [press outlet]
3109.) Cosmic Existence
3110.) Magic the Search for the New Immaterial Universe
3111.) Cosminogenide: A New Endoscopy of Star-Planes
3112.) page of visions called "Twilight's Sun"
that is all I have time to transcribe at this juncture

EDIT
3113.) Melkian Atoms
3114.) The Illustrated Handbook of Astrobiology
3115.) Traveling Out of the Solar System
3116.) The Magical Alchemy of Infinity; 2 of the Lambda of Philosophy
3117.) The Journal of the Whole of Science
3118.) From A Momentary Breath of Evil to Miracle: The Ultimate Demon Cargo.
3119.) The path: magical implacable Genius of Love
3120.) Psychedelics from the Department of Adolescence and the Werkefels
3121.) The Quest for Supernatural Experience
3122.) Thermo-Magical Technology
3123.) Astrology Book: Zodiac,ireplay, prison palace, magic, and magic
3124.) The Periphery of Evil: The [type of military deception tactic] in Medieval [continent]
3125.) The Unnatural: The Secret of a Narcissistic Mind
3126.) Miner's Lore Encyclopedia
3127.) Alchemy: The Alchemy of Angels
3128.) The City of [nation] Postcards: [city in said nation]
3129.) Raising Patriarchs From Hell: The Anomalous Mood to Transformation
3130.) Transference Of Ceremonial Contacts Into [place or landmark with religious significance]
3131.) Myths of the Church. Vol. I, No. 1
3132.) Of Souls People: The Secret Doctrine Of The 6 Monadaristic Families
3133.) Power of the Gods, The Gods Of Cats, Demons and Demons
3134.) The Most No Longer fabled of Demons
3135.) The Anthropocene Guardian
3136.) The Evolution of Evil
3137.) The Forgotten Soul
3138.) The Mystical Phenomenon of Inferior Virgins
3139.) Charismatic Perceptions of Demons, Thorough [scriptural] Criticism, Dialogue with Geoffrey of [town], and The Debate Between Theological and Nihilistic Origin of the Demons
3140.) The Demon Origins of the Soul: From the Hidden Origins of the Mind to the Late Intimate Transference Theological Writings of Archbishops and Non-[sect]
3141.) The Hidden Origins of the Soul
3142.) Demons in [religion] Mythology
3143.) Occultism, Prayers and Inheritancy
3144.) Arcane Energy in Middle Earth
3145.) Arcane Element
3146.) Spirit Guardian: "Ship of God"
3147.) [stable ocean current] Spirits
3148.) Lost Island identses
3149.) Nuclear Tradition Renewed After Lava Explosion
3150.) Religious Traditions in Western [continent]
3151.) The mystical relationship between the natural philosopher of the [region]
3152.) Avatar - Traditional Ancient Time
3153.) [holy text] - Answers to Questions About [religious holiday] Spirit Fountains
3154.) Darker Warnings
3155.) Reincarnation: Resurrection or Rebirth? The Purification Ritual in [religion] Traditions
3156.) Insufficient for Realities: [religion] and the Future of the Human Race
3157.) The Portal Encyclopedia of Myth and Religion
3158.) The Great [religion]'s Oldest Night
3159.) Writing the Mythological Fable of God
3160.) The Spirits of the Goddesses of [religious text]
3161.) The Book of Angels
3162.) The [religious text] Book of Angels
3163.) Journal of the National Religious Enclosures Association
3164.) Song of War
3165.) Heaven Building on Aeley
3166.) The Exalted: The Great Mystery of the Heavenly Soul
3167.) Witches: Archetypes and their Activities
3168.) Charmful Lord :[title cut off]
3169.) The Ancient Mysteries of Angelic Enchants
3170.) The Origins of the End of the World
3171.) The Battle of the [religiously significant city]
3172.) The Ancient Mysteries of Lilith****
3173.) Evil Girls in Hell
3174.) The Lost Between the Worlds
3175.) The Isle of Melisandr
3126.) The Mysterious Tale of Aegon the Long-eared
3177.) The Adventures of Othello and Bokhan
3178.) The Yeti's Magic Wand
3179.) The Evilness of the Beasts
3180.) The Two Rites of Heart
3181.) The Goddess of Demons
3182.) Demonic Awakening
3183.) Kreve
3184.) Black Heath: [religiously significant landmark]: Its Conquering
3185.) Green and Lonely
3186.) The Philosophy of Alien Brain Evolution in the Paleolithic
3187.) The-Soul-Aware
3188.) The Seducer: study of the psyche-brain  / The Supreme Cry of Human Life
3189.) Lithium in the Hells
3190.) The Archeology of the Hellish Gods
3191.) The Green Tomb
3192.) The New McNamara Experiment
3193.) Journal of Higher Arts
3194.) Life-cycle patterns of the problems of space and time
3195.) The Evolution of Perspectives  the Physics of Space
3196.) The Evolution of Perspectives  Professor Zagyg's Psychology. Volume 1  the Future
3197.) Gold Medal: [generic first name] Goldman. Exploring Energy
3199.) Apprentice: [name], C.M.
3200.) Apprentice: [different name]
3201.) Generic Bioscript of the "Opaper"
3202.) The Science of Biological Soldiers
3203.) Patron Graves List
3204.) The Information of the Teeth
3205.) New Horizons' Ghost Mission to [planet or otherworldly location]
3206.) Death of Astronomers, Parapsychology, and the Creation of the Universe
3207.) Postulated Biological Warfare in Our Time
3208.) Notices to the Society of Chemical Engineers
3209.) Mineralizing the Food and Water of [planet]: Applications to the [era(s) or eon(s)]
3210.) Journal of the Anthropological Society of [nation]
3211.) Three-Star Scientific Reviews
3212.) Shinyama to Gold
3213.) Trees of Vaulting
3214.) Image of the Vaulting Problem
3215.) Supernatural Alchemy: Blackened Redox Chemistry of [planet or otherworldly location]
3216.) New Dimensional Approach, The6 Biggest Ratchet in Space. Solaris Tip
3217.) The Immortal Gods of Psychology: Water, Light, and Life
3218.) The [nation] Journal of Philosophy
3219.) The cosmic codebook
3220.) The Immortal Gods of Philosophy
3221.) The instrumentality of the Immortal Gods
3222.) The Self
3223.) Deadly Alchemy
3224.) Probiotics and Psychotropics: An Introduction to Meditations, Psychoanalysis, and Psychopharmacology
3225.) Encyclopedia of [nation or region] Religion and its Cultures
3226.) The Secret Fire of the Emperor Kisan
3227.) CULT OF THE DAWN
3228.) right-hand overview
3229.) Mystical Prayer
3230.) Minutes of a Supernatural Adagio
3231.) Church Manual, Ointment Catalog
3231.) Reality Theatre
3233.) Particles
3234.) Particle Hazards of Uranium
3235.) Death in Our Time: A(n) [nation] Story
3236.) Death on Earth
3237.) Death on [planet]: Pets Living on the Edge of Planet [planet]
3238.) Psychological Implications of Nuclear: A Skeptic Perspective
3239.) Chapter 2: evolution and decay in the decay of metals
3240.) Nuclear fusion reactions are not as adaptive as they appear
3241.) Chapter 6  Particle Hazards
3242.) Everything Happens
3243.) Race to Early Death: a phenomenological perspective on the continuum of experiences
3244.) Iconology: The Encyclopedia of Ancient Thought
3245.) Is the Recurrence of Immortality a Material Rejection of Black Death?
3246.) The Anatomy of Death: A Debate Between Cothème and Draper
3247.) A Philosophical Treatise of Death
3248.) The Origin of Precious Metals
3249.) Memorial Invaluable of the Adversary Theorem
3250.) On the Quest for the Will of the God-Machine
3251.) The Last Tales of the Dying
3252.) Rediscovery of [religion] after the power of the Triumvirate
3253.) Book of Names: A Critique of The Paranormal
3254.) The World's Newspapers: A Book of Excessive Consciousness
3255.) Time Flash  Six Questions
3256.) The Spell Completely Defeated
3257.) "The Secrets of the Soul". an introduction to black light
3258.) C. S. K. O. A. S. The Elements of the Cosmic Body
3259.) Body and Soul Ghost Phenomena
3260.) The Dragon
3261.) Multiverse Magazine
3262.) Psycho-Newtonian Resonance
3263.) Tomeau's Handbook of Objects
3264.) The Winds and the Winds of Time
3265.) The History of the Occult
3266.) Occult Perception
3267.) Journal of Occult Science and Healing Power
3268.) What is It that the Occult Indicates?
3269.) The Occult Case Studies Series
3270.) The Occult Theory of the crust 
3271.) The Occult Soup Story: A [religion] Guide to [religion] Ritual Alchemy
3272.) Occult with Recipes
3273.) Perceptions of the Occult
3274.) Magickal Handbook
3275.) The Occult Rituals
3276.) Occult with Gifts
3277.) Gifts: The Occult Landscape
3278.) The Occult Encyclopedia Volume 1
3279.) The Occult Journey
3280.) Grace of the Goddess
3281.) Occult Stories
3282.) Time for a Occult Healing OST
3283.) Occult and Occult Applications
3284.) Pareto Chemistry
3285.) Redox Reactions: Reasons to Discover Them
3286.) Why Quantum Cosmology Isn't Scientific: Just That It is
3287.) The Problem of Time
3288.) Quantum Modelling and Quantum Resonance
3289.) Theoretical Physics & Astronomy
3290.) Quantum Cosmology: The Quantum Model
3291.) The Water Projection of Bamboo
3292.) Bamboo, [esoteric religious tradition] and the Time of the Underworld
3293.) Hidden Meditation with Healing Intelligence
3294.) The spiritual in Word and Mind
3295.) [region] Philosophy of Religion
3296.) The Algorithm of Alchemy
3297.) [famous researcher]: An Analytical Essay on the History of Ideas
3298.) The Invisibility of the Elements
3299.) The Evolution of Mercury
3300.) On the Physics of Water Fluoride
3301.) Water Fluoride of the Volcanoes
3302.) Bluewater: The essential water composition of [continent] waters



*As accurately as I can at 3:00 in the morning when I should probably be asleep
**mods: see _Book of Vile Darkness_ pg.143 subheading "Archdevils" paragraph 3
***I don't know if this is in any way the AI's intention, but this word is an anagram of "Tachyons"
****mods: see _Fiendish Codex 2: Tyrants of the Nine Hells_ pg.65 subheading "Dukes of Maladomini"

----------


## Vulsutyr

3303. Blessed Are the Pieces-Makers: A Defense of Mutilation
3304. Crier in the Hole: A Novel
3305. Threnody for a Lich-King
3306. Paeans of Healing
3307. What Is Man, That Thou Aren't Mindful of Him?

----------


## noob

3308. The epic adventures of biff the farmer.

----------


## Christopher K.

3309. Tralzuun's 1001 Most Common Spell Component Substitutes

----------


## Lord Torath

Bohandas skipped a couple of numbers in his giant title dump, so the most recent entry is:




> 3307: Tralzuun's 1001 Most Common Spell Component Substitutes

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

We're so far in I'm starting to worry about repeating repeated entries.

3308. I, Golem
3309. Wizard Who?
3310. The answer is always Fireball
3311. Forest fires and you: 1001 magical ways to light them and use them.

----------


## Lord Torath

Copyright Law (as I currently understand it) says that your copyright is to the combined title and author.  Repeat titles are fine, especially if you can give them different subtitles and/or contents.  

(But don't, you know, file any lawsuits based on what I just said.  Also, I have no idea what that means for authors with the same name.  The Story by John Smith has probably been written multiple times.)

Hmmm... I wonder if there's a way to have Excess Excel conditionally format a cell if its contents are the same as another cell in the same column...

----------


## Rockphed

> Copyright Law (as I currently understand it) says that your copyright is to the combined title and author.  Repeat titles are fine, especially if you can give them different subtitles and/or contents.  
> 
> (But don't, you know, file any lawsuits based on what I just said.  Also, I have no idea what that means for authors with the same name.  The Story by John Smith has probably been written multiple times.)
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder if there's a way to have Excess Excel conditionally format a cell if its contents are the same as another cell in the same column...


If you are willing to create a copy of the list for each entry you can count how many things in the list match up and conditionally format on that count.  Actually, you might be able to do it without the copies, but I think the copies would be easier.

Put 2 rows above your list.  In the first row put a transposed copy of the list (transpose is available in the right click menu).  In the second row, first column put "countif([A3:A3313=A1)", which might be a valid command.  Then select the whole list and that second column, grab one of the corners with your mouse, and drag to the right until it is the same width as the transposed list.  If you put conditional formatting on the second row for values greater than 1, you should be able to see all the duplicates easily.

For the record, I don't have excel on this computer so I haven't actually tested that.

The no-copy method is to have your list in column A.  In B1 put "countif($A1:$A3311=B1)".  Then do the conditional formatting on column B.

As to the actual list:

3312: Untested Musings of a Mad Matriarch
3313: The Prehistory of Elminster
3314: The Biography of Mordenkainen, Volume 1: Foundations of Power
3315: The Rise and Fall of the Gnomic Empire, Volume 3: Apotheosis
3316: The Rise and Fall of the Gnomish Empire, Volume 4: Retreat Underground

Edit: 3315 and 3316 have different adjectives on purpose, though I think I was going for Gnostic rather than Gnomic.

----------


## Nyansense

3317: The Tome of the Aegis: Protective Magicks [Contains an extensive discussion of not only all lower-level defensive spells, but also a discussion of the magical mechanics thereof--how magic defines "threats", how magic defines the self and what it needs to shield, and so forth. Some of the philosophy is questionable, but the magical proofs and concepts are sound.]

3318: Ten Thousand Swords [Apparently an autobiography. Tells the story of a swordsman who apparently traveled collecting blades, and details his fighting style wherein he utilized all of those swords at once, somehow. He doesn't seem to have been a mage of any kind, so it's uncertain how credible the increasingly-improbable ways he describes using tens of swords in quick succession are.]

3319: Tear the Moon from the Sky [a short story of a moon deity who had a tyrannical grip on all they oversaw, and the three heroes who rallied the people against them, and eventually slew the deity themselves in combat. The epilogue details the world afterwards, and how the country rebuilt their buildings upon the mountain formed by the fallen body of the moon. Ambiguously truthful.]

3320: The Hero - A Study of the Archetypal Hero of many myths, and the curious interlinking of qualities thereof [a study of a large number of myths and legends from various cultures, and the Heroes thereof. The heroes of the stories share many common qualities, including often being unnamed and without a specified gender (at least in the original tellings, discounting later additions which have no basis save story drift). The author purports this is because all these stories from such diverse cultures share a hero because they actually shared that hero--a long-lived or possibly immortal hero who wandered the earth, saving people and leaving stories in their wake. It also has theories regarding the artifacts and magical items they supposedly wielded, and where they might be now. The author determined this by tracking the stories of the Hero in rough chronological order until the final known one in a magical valley to the far northeast, where they supposedly were last seen.]

3321: The Tip of the Spear [A study of the ways in which the world has changed, both small and large scale, and how groups of adventurers often formed the metaphorical "tip of the spear" in the genesis of those changes. That is, how societal issues would build up, forging the shaft and the mass of the blade...but how nearly invariably, the final tipping point--the straw that broke the camel's back, the tip of the spear that would be driven by history into the heart of the old world--was formed by adventuring parties of heroes, villains, and everywhere in between.]

----------


## Rockphed

3322: [A collection of unbound advertisements from "Summoner's Clearing House" tied together with twine]

----------


## Bohandas

3323.) The Cubicle of Spirits/Liber Cubicum Spirituum
3324.) Codex Ballerstein
3325.) The Fart Sutra
3326.) Century Eggs and Ham
3327.) The Magick Handebooke of Mispells by Etaoin Shardlu
3328.) The Ignoble Metals
3329.) (based on a dream I had) a children's picture book where anthropomorphic cat sailors explain how to spot charlatans
3330.) Divine Systems
3331.) The Water of Life in [Region]

More AI Generated Book Names

3332.) Sutra of the Priestess and Pharaoh
3333.) Modern Runes
3334.) Food and Drink
3335.) Stone AgeHistorical Studies
3336.) Archaeopteryx risk assessment
3337.) A Framework For High-Quality Archaeological Studies
3338.) To Return Underground To, Where The Earth Was, And Whence It Was Made, The Founding Myths And Beliefs Of Ancient Time: A New Perspective On Ancient Stone
3339.) Sacred Water in Ancient [nation]
3340.) Archaeology in the Ancient World: Comparative Perspective on the Heritage, Conveyance and History of Cuneiform and Other Etymological Texts of the Western World
3341.) Archaeological Papers of the Royal Society of [nation] Volume 2
3342.) The Register of Colonies
3343.) An "archoohistorical" account of the historical origins of [nation]
3344.) Historical adaptation of certain documents from [dead language]
3345.) The Green-Eyed Cretaceous Cataclysm
3346.) Phenomgradation of Classical [region] Periodica
3347.) The Physical Character of Cretaceous Periodic Water Yak
3348.) Pollution: Process of Transmission and Degradation in Early [aeon] World
3349.) ODI: Chemical Disruption
3350.) "INTRODUCTION"
3351.) The Past
3352.) History of the Phenomenological Society
3353.) Hallucinations, Occult Symbols, and Ritual Practices
3354.) The Politics of the Occult
3355.) E.O. The Occult Eye
3356.) Hallucinations, Occult Symbols, Beliefs, and Ritual Practices
3357.) Who is there?
3358.) Neurobiology of Strange Neurons
3359.) The Eye
3360.) Slight Biochemistry of the Neurocranium
3361.) Ezomyomia Eridanus In Colour Dioxide
3362.) Ezomyomia Eridanus - A Phenomenological Phenomenology
3363.) Korten's Ideas About Black Holes And Ground-Based Physics
3364.) Gemmeloid Pantheons, Other Fertiloid Species, & Other Properties Of Superbodies
3365.) [religious text] and Ritual
3366.) Myths, Maths, [minor religion], [small ethnic group], The Adventures of [author], the Paranormal Number Sign
3367.) Fossil Age
3368.) Possible Earth-Euclidean Mathowisean Pre-Planes
3369.) A Bolt of Gold: Light of Genius And Workability
3370.) PτOOOOO: Planeta Mystery
3371.) Apocalypse: Climbing Skies of the Ethereal Between Worlds
3372.) The Artist's Manual of Fire
3373.) A Hyperbolic Physics of Well-Synthesized Coefficients and Faraday's Law
3374.) Life That Could  Invented and Explored
3375.) Eddie: A Biography
3376.) Contaminating the Abnormalities of Water
3377.) From the Sorcerer's Hand to the Sacred Ground of Nature: Elements Between the Worlds of Spirit and Reality
3378.) Instructions on Biology
3379.) Frontiers in Physiology
3380.) Food Science, Methods, and Synergies
3381.) Teeth of Human Foraging
3382.) The Witch
3383.) The Devil and [artist whose name alliterates with "devil"]
3384.) The Farmhouse Prince: An Inquiry into the Environmental Movement of the [War] Era
3385.) Energizing Industrial Labor: Metaphysical Perspective
3386.) Encyclopedia of Politics, International Studies, Education, and Society
3387.) Dehydration Economy
3388.) Death Plasma Project
3389.) Health of [pantheon] Deities
3390.) Analogy of Creation
3391.) An Outsourced Spacetime View of Intergalactic Trade and Industry
3392.) The Sin of Messenger Creation: The Nikola Nova Pentamerica Reference Book
3393.) Driveby Ghosts
3394.) The Reaper's Walk
3395.) The Psychic [continent] Memoir of the Elector Generemare
3396.) The Origins of the Traditionally Lied Doctrine of Psychics
3397.) Psychics and Goddesses: Antidote to All
3398.) New Integrative Descriptions of Neotropical Elites and Their Encounter with Technically Possessed Remnants of Great-Great Families
3399.) The Royal Text of Shivarasa Ramdin
3400.) How [region] became a 'hell belt'
3401.) Spiritual evolution in Anatomy, Physiology, and Medicine
3402.) Introduction of Pyramids, Assemblages, and Extension Bridges
3403.) The Self-realization and Submissive Pessimisms of Contemporary Investigation
3404.) [language] Words for Women
3405.) Weyn's independent [nationality] Mythology
3406.) Arctic Angels
3407.) Secret Fire: Plausible Rhetorical Inventories
3408.) The Secret Heat Machine: Modern Scientific Reports
3409.) Full SPACE Dreamland
3410.) The Life and Death of Mikle Strelkov
3411.) Myth on Sex and Birth
3412.) What is the point of the Book of [famous mystic]
3413.) Non-Alien Worlds
3414.) Species Development in Posthumanity
3415.) A [holy text] that Enthroned and Will Completely Translate History
3416.) Spaceship Warrior
3417.) A Study of the Science of Two Solar System Exponents
3418.) Unifying Blinding Book of Tragedy
3419.) Black Magic: Reloaded & Blinding
3420.) Self-Protection Against Black Magic: Physical Flexibility, Immersed Planning, and Self-Projection
3421.) Reclaiming the World of Black Magic
3422.) Space Wave and Solar Manipulation?
3423.) Wheels in Bookworld
3424.) The Power of Evil
3425.) 50 Signs of the Ascension
3426.) Info Diversity Lost and Found
3427.) Mathematical Pleasure
3428.) Rapennale's Algorithm Comes Open to Choice: Geometry and Classification in Flight and Interstellar Flight
3429.) The Methods of Growth, Demand, and Periodic Records of Eternity
3430.) Rankings of the Worlds
3431.) An Introduction to Fire and Ice
3432.) Blood Magic's [nationality] Religion
3433.) Complex Space of Secretions or Exposibles
3434.) Burning Snow
3435.) Demons: A Literature Collection
3436.) The Gold And Golden Eggs
3437.) The history of Gold and the Evolution of Productivity
3438.) Two-Legged Animals
3439.) Feminine, Ten-footed Clan Myst Birds
3440.) Survey at Endowed Institution of Higher Education
3441.) Bird Organs at the Crossroads In the Science of Lost Species
3442.) The Book of Inspiration
3443.) Lilith's Elephanta
3444.) Round Hallucinations and Other White Phenomena
3445.) Science Book Series: A History
3446.) The Age of the King: The Cult of Manipulator
3447.) Prophets on the Water
3448.) Zarina, Your Dad
3449.) The Text Book of the World's Mercenaries
3450.) Ancient Times
3451.) The World Of The Citizens
3452.) Spirit of Twilight: Descending Reality Through The Mind
3453.) Parallel Body Development With Spirit World View
3454.) The Physical Dimension Of The Entity, After The Body, Of The Soul
3455.) Sisters of Gorgoroth
3456.) 10 Billion Messages
3457.) Sex and Divorce in the First Church
3458.) The Reborn Of The Religious Space
3459.) God's Spiritual Consciousness
3460.) Understanding The Limits Of Space
3461.) Introduction to the Dictionary
3462.) The Origins and Origins of Ultimate Reality
3463.) The Biology of Consciousness
3464.) Contextual Properties Of GlobalOrgan Specialization
3465.) Anatomy of Life
3466.) Geometry of Crystalline Shape
3467.) Psychiatric Psychotherapy To Remove Mold
3468.) A Moment of Light Through the World's Geometrical Portals
3469.) Body Chaos: A Response To Internal Trauma And Demonic Possession
3470.) Fern's Paradox: Origin, Contrast and Submergence
3471.) Eyewitness Reports of Paranormal
3472.) Sorcerer Rituals: a Psyche of Ritual
3473.) The Black Heart of Heaven
3474.) A History of Magnetism and its Hyperbolic Coordinates
3475.) World Wilderness

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

3476: Help, I'm stuck in a fantasy world! An anonymous author from "London, 1940", wherever that may be, complains in great detail about how the world isn't real, listing things that "shouldn't exist".

----------


## Bohandas

3477.) Town Musicians of the Fremen (did I do this already? need to check if I did this already)
3478.) The Jingoistic Record of the Transmission of the Lamp
3479.) The Classic of Quackery
3480.) The Skull Necklace Sutra
3481.) The Gallows Sutra
3482.) The First Letter of Ed McMahon to the Corinthians
3483.) The Revelation of Ringo
3484.) Marginal Water Sources
3485.) Investment Tips of the Gods
3486.) The Great Charisma Sutra
3487.) The Cubic Zirconium Sutra
3488.) The Epistles of Poul Anderson
3489.) The Instant Replay Sutra
3490.) Destruction of Property Sutra
3491.) The Gallbladder Sutra
3492.) The Wisdom of Salmon [sic]
3493.) The Song of the Building Superintendant
3494.) The Foul Play Sutra
3495.) Baguette Gita
3496.) Revelation of the Toilet
3497.) Sorcery Made EZ

----------


## KorvinStarmast

3498) The Barda Sutra (Cliff Notes(TM), for lechers in a hurry)

----------


## Bohandas

3499.) The Profit Margin
3500.) The Classic of the Whey and Its Curds
3501.) Journey to the West, Then to the North, Then To The South Returning the Traveler to Their Original Location Rotated 90 Degrees
3502.) The Green Day Sutra
3503.) The Five Demihumans You Meet In Heaven
3504.) The Classic of Eating Human Flesh
3505.) Cultivating the Beelzebud [sic]
3506.) Don Quixote's Redemption in the World of Death
3507.) The Call of Death

----------


## Lord Raziere

3508) Dark Arts For Beginners -(summons nothing but cute and harmless demons, often used as a gateway book for more dangerous material)
3509) How to Slay Gods
3510) History of (Nation That Never Existed)
3511) The Life and Times of Merryweather Spindlecrow
3512) How (PC name here) Will Betray You

----------


## noob

> 3508) Dark Arts For Beginners -(summons nothing but cute and harmless demons, often used as a gateway book for more dangerous material)
> 3509) How to Slay Gods
> 3510) History of (Nation That Never Existed)
> 3511) The Life and Times of Merryweather Spindlecrow
> 3512) How (PC name here) Will Betray You


3510) History of (Nation That Never Existed) looks like so many dnd gaming books: it likely is some cool supplement for a role playing game.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> 3510) History of (Nation That Never Existed) looks like so many dnd gaming books: it likely is some cool supplement for a role playing game.


My intention was more:
3510) History of (Nation That Never Existed): You don't know how this book got here, if its a lie its incredibly detailed because this nation shouldn't exist in the world you are in but it acts like it does- and worse the more you read it, the more you remember that... wait, it actually does exist, how could you forget?

3513) 101 Reasons Why You Shouldn't Open This Book 
3514) The Individualis Obscura (A Book that when your name is written into it, everyone except the other names in the book forgets that you exist, this effect persists constantly, erasing peoples memories of you whenever any interaction ends. The only way to remember the other names written in the book when you close it is to write your own down)
3515) How to spot Adventuritis (A book documenting the symptoms of and a guide on spotting on the behaviors of adventuritis, a mental disease sometimes occurring in adventurers resembling extreme murderhobo behavior such kleptomania and killing random people over petty things)

----------


## Bohandas

3516.) Call of the Civil
3517.) White Claw
3518.) Ode to the Dead
3519.) The Chastlah [sic][?] of Ending World 3
3520.) The Great Wheel of Discipline
3521.) The Gospel of Life
3522.) The Eternal Song
3523.) The Ultimate Dictionary
3524.) (beastiary of mundane animals described and chronicled by an alien source unfamiliar with them)
3525.) (tome theorizing/alledging that the elemental planes are each an infinitely vast elemental with all the regular elementals being aspects or avatars of these beings, or else they are otherwise made entirely out of dormant elementals)
3526.) a full length symphony score based on The Hearse Song
3527.) a recipe either for a _Macbeth_ style witches' brew, or for sausages; it's impossible to tell which
3528.) An Unexpected Staycation
3529.) The Bank Statement of Randolph Carter
3530.) The Emerald Powerbook
3531.) Satanic Rituals For Dummies
3532.) Voyage of the Dusk Stepper

----------


## BisectedBrioche

3533) Manky Magic - Deadly Draconic, by Terrance the Dear, and illustrated by Marty Beige
3534) Manky Magic - Awful Alteration, by Gatekeeper Nick
3535) Manky Magic - Irksome Evocation, by Phoenix the Tiefling
3536) Manky Magic - Terrifying Transmutation by The Coxx
3537) Manky Magic - Deadly Divination
3538) Manky Magic - Ill-intentioned Illusion
3539) Manky Magic - No Nonsense Necromancy
3539) Manky Magic - So-Called Summoning

Now adapted into a major series of plays by the Big Bard Consortium.

----------


## Rockphed

> 3524.) (beastiary of mundane animals described and chronicled by an alien source unfamiliar with them)


3540.) The Book of Rhino (A book made from rhino leather, bound in rhino-skin, with a rhino horn down the spine that describes rhinos in exhaustive detail)

----------


## Bohandas

3541.) The Art of Peace
3542.) Po Boy's Almanac
3543.) The Origin of Feces
3544.) Dining in Greyhawk
3545.) The Whisperer in Silence
3546.) The Five Heavenly Recluses
3547.) A Brief History of the End of Time

----------


## noob

3548.) A book titled "when you see this book you are ???" with ??? being the state you are in and it constantly changes to match the state of the individual looking at it. Very rarely it changes to "when you see this book you are already dead".

----------


## Lord Torath

> 3539) Manky Magic - No Nonsense Necromancy
> 3539) Manky Magic - So-Called Summoning


Due to a bit of number sharing by the Manky Magic series, the most recent entry is:

3549: A book titled "when you see this book you are ???" with ??? being the state you are in and it constantly changes to match the state of the individual looking at it. Very rarely it changes to "when you see this book you are already dead".

----------


## Bohandas

3550.) _The Singer in Silence_ by Randolph Carter
3551.) _The Summons of Shub-Niggurath_ by Randolph Carter
3552.) _The Echo Out of the Aeons_ by Randolph Carter
3553.) _The Gold Rune-Key_ by Randolph Carter
3554.) _The Carnival_ by Randolph Carter
3555.) _The Spectre in the Shadows_ by Randolph Carter
3556.) Gem magic For Dummies
3557.) Acts of the Opossums
3558.) The Great Taste Less Filling Sutra
3559.) The Once and Future Comptroller
3560.) The Retrofuturistic King
3561.) Old Opossum's Book of Mortal Combat

3562.) The Garden of Thorns
3563.) Don Oliveoil de Laundrette
3564.) The Cross Knight
3565.) The Knight's Palantir
3566.) The Love of Fortune
3567.) The Refinement of Envy
3568.) The Shepherd of Carcosa
3569.) The Tears of the Angels

----------


## Rockphed

3570) The Taming of the Chupacabra.
3571) The Old Man and the Abyss
3572) Moby Selwynn or The White Krakken
3573) The Other Chapters of The Tempest
3574) Little Djinni
3575) Anne of Brass Pillars

----------


## Lacco

3576.) Burning Wheels ("A Thorough Description of the Skillful, Daring, and Useful Art of Coach Driving, Showing Various Customary Techniques, Affected and Put Forth with Many Handsome and Useful Drawings") by Lucas of House Crane
3577.) First Battle ("A Dissertation on the Art of Going into Battle as a Squire to a Knight and Serving the Knight, Affected an Put Forth with Many Wood Carvings") by Lord Commander Ashton Pomffry
3578.) Sharp Swords & Sinister Spells ("A Discourse of Willful Application of Violence to Prevent a Casting of a Terrible Spell by an Evul Wizzard Using Blade of Sword and Hilt of Sword and Point of Sword") by Gramulk the Barbarian (ghost writed by Alarik the Wise)
3579.) The Dangers of a Badly Built Dungeon by Rindewald of Osha
3580.) The Delicacies of Dungeon ("Whereas to Apply the Fine Cooking and Dining Skills in the Adventurer's Life") by Arturo d'Blearney

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

3581) Player's Handbook, Dungeons and Dragons -8th edition
3582) Dungeon Master's Guide, Dungeons and Dragons -8th edition
3583) Monster Manual, Dungeons and Dragons -8th edition

----------


## Bohandas

3584.) The Scarlet Pimple
3585.) The Scarlet Pimp
3586.) The Card Count of Monte Carlo
3587.) The Epistles of Pete Best
3588.) What To Expect When You're Expecting to Die
3589.) The Sandwich of Monte Cristo
3590.) The Gastronomicon
3591.) The Breakneckronomicon
3592.) The Breakyourneckronomicon
3593.) The Book of Mole-Men
3594.) The Orange Crush Bible
3595.) The Oleo Margin
3596.) Songs of Burial
3597.) Nondeterministic Rebellion
3598.) The Outlook Saga
3599.) The [Marinara] Pollo Parmigana [Fra Diovolo] Sutra
3600.) A Portrait of the Artist as an Old Crone
3601.) As I Stood Slaying
3602.) A Farewell to Limbs

3603.) Peripheral Variety Fictional Titans Entry 26
3604.) World Cultures of Ciplex
3605.) Apocalypse in [the] Halved Gears

The last five are copied from a scene in the webcomic Adler Young (https://adleryoung.tumblr.com/tagged.../chrono/page/4)

3606.)Scryinge for Dummyes
3607.)Tippes et Technicks for More Effectyve Tower Operation
3608.)Secrettes
3609.)Soothes, Being a Recorde of Sundrie Observationns (several volumes, labeled with numbers apparently from some sort of filing system)
.)Basick Elements of Thaumaturgickall Mechanicks

----------


## Bohandas

3611.) Love in the Time of Yersinia
3612.) The Power of the Future
3613.) Garbage Island
3614.) The General Theory of The Prurient Interest and Money
3615.) The Principles of Parapsychology
3616.) Eat this, Not Him
3617.) Philistinical Investigations
3618.) The Vagaries of Religious Experience
3619.) Discourse on Madness
3620.) The Book of Antique Books
3621.) The Four Dissensions
3622.) Thaumic Habits
3623.) Rules For Death
3624.) The Laws of Absolute Power
3625.) How To Bind Fiends and Influence People
3626.) The Life Changing Magic of Transmutation
3627.) The Celestial Prophecy
3628.) The Seven Diabolical Laws of Success
3629.) 1001 Bawdy Haikus
3630.) Mod Nine and Its Significance to Numerological Divination
EDIT:
3631.) What Color Is Your Tombstone
3632.) Beware the Catoblepas

----------


## Lvl 2 Expert

3633.) Librarians are friends, not food.
3634.) _This book starts growling as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_

----------


## Rockphed

3635.) Through the Crystal Ball
3636.) The Eagle, the Paladin, and the Bathtub
3637.) Duke Gitche Gumee
3638.) The Journey of the Daybreak
3639.) The Brazen Throne




> 3634.) _This book starts growling as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_


3640.) _This book glows with holy light as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3641.) _The air darkens ominously as you try to pick this book up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3642.) _This book howls as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3643.) _This book catches fire as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3644.) _This book is suddenly covered by frost as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3645.) _This book says "mama" as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3646.) _This book scurries away as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3647.) _This book sneezes as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3648.) _This book starts chanting in Latin as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3649.) _This book mutters "I'm gonna kill you" as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_

----------


## Lord Torath

*Spoiler: 3601-3700*
Show

3601: As I Stood Slaying
3602: A Farewell to Limbs
3603: Peripheral Variety Fictional Titans Entry 26
3604: World Cultures of Ciplex
3605: Apocalypse in [the] Halved Gears
3606: Scryinge for Dummyes
3607: Tippes et Technicks for More Effectyve Tower Operation
3608: Secrettes
3609: Soothes, Being a Recorde of Sundrie Observationns (several volumes, labeled with numbers apparently from some sort of filing system)
3610: Basick Elements of Thaumaturgickall Mechanicks
3611: Love in the Time of Yersinia
3612: The Power of the Future
3613: Garbage Island
3614: The General Theory of The Prurient Interest and Money
3615: The Principles of Parapsychology
3616: Eat this, Not Him
3617: Philistinical Investigations
3618: The Vagaries of Religious Experience
3619: Discourse on Madness
3620: The Book of Antique Books
3621: The Four Dissensions
3622: Thaumic Habits
3623: Rules For Death
3624: The Laws of Absolute Power
3625: How To Bind Fiends and Influence People
3626: The Life Changing Magic of Transmutation
3627: The Celestial Prophecy
3628: The Seven Diabolical Laws of Success
3629: 1001 Bawdy Haikus
3630: Mod Nine and Its Significance to Numerological Divination
3631: What Color Is Your Tombstone
3632: Beware the Catoblepas
3633: Librarians are friends, not food.
3634: _This book starts growling as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3635: Through the Crystal Ball
3636: The Eagle, the Paladin, and the Bathtub
3637: Duke Gitche Gumee
3638: The Journey of the Daybreak
3639: The Brazen Throne
3640: _This book glows with holy light as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3641: _The air darkens ominously as you try to pick this book up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3642: _This book howls as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3643: _This book catches fire as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3644: _This book is suddenly covered by frost as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3645: _This book says "mama" as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3646: _This book scurries away as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3647: _This book sneezes as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3648: _This book starts chanting in Latin as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3649: _This book mutters "I'm gonna kill you" as you try to pick it up. (If the player does try to inspect the book more closely, roll again for the title.)_
3650: The Complete Collected Works of Blitzen Twiddlematrix, the Greatest Gnomish Playwright Ever
3651: On Chelonian Shell: Using Sea Creatures to Visit Other Worlds
3652: Where the Stars Meet the Sea: Tales from Sailing on the Astral Plane
3653: Pride and Prestidigitation: Spells for the Queer Arcanist


Links to other bookshelves:
What's on the Shelf: 1-1000
What's on the Shelf: 1001-1800.
What's on the Shelf: 1801-2700
What's on the Shelf: 2701-3600

----------


## Rockphed

3650.) The Complete Collected Works of Blitzen Twiddlematrix, the Greatest Gnomish Playwright Ever
3651.) On Chelonian Shell: Using Sea Creatures to Visit Other Worlds

----------


## Nyansense

3652.) Where the Stars Meet the Sea: Tales from Sailing on the Astral Plane
3653.) Pride and Prestidigitation: Spells for the Queer Arcanist

----------


## Bohandas

3654.) A Concise Geography of Space
3655.) The Shining Trapezohedron Texts
3656.) The Old Man and the BM
3657.) One Fish, Two Fish, Four Fish, Eight Fish
3658.) Blue Meth and Ham
3659.) The Promise of Death
3660.) The Very Hungry Vampire
3661.) The Rise and Fall of Ballistic Projectiles
3662.) The Life Changing Magic of Waste
3663.) Turbo Philosophorum
3664.) The Four Arguments
3665.) The Invisible Book of Invisibility
3666.) The Illustrated Book of Illusions
3667.) Compass and Straightedge Constructions On Saddle Shaped Objects
3668.) Tensor Transformations [sic]
3669.) Superextremal Politics
3670.) Quantum Horology
3671.) History of Future Temporal Experimentation
3672.) Principles of Ethical Magery
3673.) Observations on Necromantic Psychology
3674.) Esoteric Physics
3675.) Unsolved Questions in Theurgic Biofeedback
3676.) Mathematics of Military Magic
3677.) Implicative Phenomena in Ritual Astrophysics
3678.)Plutonic Stratigraphy of Enchanted Minerals
3679.) the Book of Heaven
3680.) the Book of the Ten Stars of Heaven
3681.) the Book of the Nine Tribes of Heaven
3682.) the Arcanite Codex
3683.) The Biographicon (This book contains a running account of the current reader's life, written in the style of a pop biography. Close examination of the text will occasionally reveal salient facts and details that there should be no way of knowing; foreshadowing of the future, instant answers to NP-hard logic problems, details of what the villain is doing and thinking right now even though they have a mind blank up, et cetera. It doesn't reveal these on demand, only insofar as they are salient to the overarching story of the character's life, and it doesn't write itself past the present time (in the reader's personal timeline, in cases where it makes a difference). Overwhelming Divination; CL 23; Artifact ; Weight 2.5 lb)




> My intention was more:
> 3510) History of (Nation That Never Existed): You don't know how this book got here, if its a lie its incredibly detailed because this nation shouldn't exist in the world you are in but it acts like it does- and worse the more you read it, the more you remember that... wait, it actually does exist, how could you forget?


Wasn't that the premise of _Tlön, Uqbar, Orbis Tertius_?

----------


## Bohandas

3684.) The Joy of Drugs
3685.) The Joy of Rock & Roll
3686.) The Joy of Cooking Drugs
3687.) The Joy of Murder
3688.) The Book of Adverbs
3689.) Anamajica
3690.) Demonic Immunology Made Easy
3691.) Guide to Forensic Witchcraft
3692.) Principles of Invoked Physics
3693.) The coffee table book about coffee tables that also turns into a coffee table from that one episode of _Seinfeld_
3694.) Thoughtless Omniscience (contains a thesis on the idea that a truly omniscient being would rarely need to think, because they would always know the best course of action beforehand, and so could become very successful just living their life on automatic, and in fact might thrive best under such circumstances)
3695.) a loose spellbook page containing a single level 0 divination that allows the caster to find out who farted
3696.) Scattershot Remodeling for Contravention of Supernatural Intrusion (Details use of Winchester Mystery House style constant remodeling to reduce people's familiarity with the interiors of the remodeled buildings and thus prevent scry and die tactics from being used against the occupants)
3697.) Bio-Physical Micropossession (details the workings of viral disease)

----------


## Bohandas

3698.) Guide to the Roaming Ruins
3699.) Hell Is For Real
3700.) The Key to Sophistry
3701.) The Puce Equinox
3702.) Diary of a Fiend
3703.) Essays in Darkness
3704.) Amanita: Essays in Magical Growth
3705.) The Language of Fiends and Celestials

----------


## animorte

3706.) How to Write a Book
3707.) How to Write a _Complete_ Book
3708.) Why Books Dont Matter
3709.) Uneventful Reckonings
3710.) Getting Lost in the Pages
3721.) A Guide to Finding Your Way out of the Pages
3722.) I Put a Lot of Effort Into This (abridged)

----------


## Elvensilver

Since the previous poster left out some numbers, I will fill them out here
3711) Different bird phenotypes found in griffins  Davit Miller
3712)The recurrence and properties of elemental bloodlines in field mice  Jakna Esrosh
3713)A collection of magical beasts using illusions and light abilities to hunt and to camouflage- Lailas Feathertree
3714)Empirical analysis of bloodlines on survivorship by rodents in a controlled setting Dr. Jakna Esrosh
3715)Magical Mice  Collected Stories of a magical biologist and field researcher Prof. Dr. Jakna Esrosh
3716)The fine glowing line  trying to classify animals with magical abilities and magical beasts  Dr. Amir Tukas, Dr. Jakna Esrosh, Rochum Radgen
3717)Usage of magical lights in mating displays of desert birds Dr. Jakna Esrosh
3718)Of a familiars uniqueness  how potential sorcerous abilities may lead some animals to become more  Elishen Amaan
3719)Three horns worth of Arcanum  A trackers story about finding magical materials - Tresh Utili
3720)Care for a familiar who lost their mage  Jardin Earthworm

----------


## Rockphed

3723.) The Rise and Fall of the Ottoman Empire, Book 1: A humble box
3724.) The Rise and Fall of the Ottoman Empire, Book 2: Cushions and Tassels
3725.) The Rise and Fall of the Ottoman Empire, Book 3: Inevitable Decay

----------


## Bohandas

3726.) a beastiary where every page is printed on the hide of the beast that that page describes
3727.) Arcane Society and Its Future
3728.) Truths of Tomorrow?
3729.) Spiritual Excesses
3730.) Codex Bubonicus
3731.) The Tumbler of Truth
3732.) The Life-Changing Magic of Throwing Everything in the Trash Like A Spoiled Wasteful Pig
3733.) 20000 Leagues Under the Interior of the Earth

----------


## animorte

> Since the previous poster left out some numbers, I will fill them out here


Oh, you noticed.  :Small Tongue: 

3734.) _Photo Album: Past Owners of the Library_
3735.) _Musical and Tone-Deaf Chairs_
3736.) _The Round, Square, and Triangle Tables: Meeting Log: Volume 1_
3737.) _The History of Shapes: Abridged_
3738.) _Formatting Diaries_
3739.) _How to Skim Over the Details Properly in Order to Efficiently Retain Important Information_

----------


## Rockphed

> 3733.) 20000 Leagues Under the Interior of the Earth


3740.) The War of the Hollow Worlds
3741.) Around the Planes in 80 Days
3742.) The First Men in Mount Celestia
3743.) The Invisible Dragon

----------


## Myth27

3744) the snows of frostfell
3745) hills like white loxodons
3746) the green hills of arborea
3747) fantastic beasts and how to kill them
3748) less is more, a guide to disintegration spell

----------


## Bohandas

3749.) Mundane Beasts and Where to Find Them
3750.) Fantastic Beats and Where to Find Them
3751.) The Horta Hears A Who
3752.) Harry Potter and the 36th Chamber of Shaolin
3753.) a book that just describes a bunch of weird random seeming scenes and then when you finish reading it a messenger rides up with a note that says "you will die in seven days" and then seven days later you die
3754.) Master List of Santa's Political Opponents

(did I already say Master List of Santa's Political Opponents before?)

----------


## Rockphed

3755.) My Grandfather's Orc
3756.) The Little Sidereal That Could
3757.) Becoming a City For Fun and Profit
3758.) Child: the Frazzling
3759.) The Cookie Menace
3760.) Attack of the Celery
3761.) Revenge of the Swiss
3762.) A New Pickle
3763.) The Taco Strikes Back
3764.) Return of the Gouda

----------

